# Bergamont Threesome Erfahrungen?



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

was habt ihr mit obigem Bike für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## hrXXL (16. Juni 2007)

nächste woche kommt was hab es heut geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juni 2007)

Will es auch diese Woche kaufen. Hat auch mich einen richtig guten Eindruck gemacht... Hat vielleicht jemand die aktuelle Mountainbike? Da soll so eine große Bestenliste drin sein... Ist das Bergamont dabei? Wo ist es gelandet?


----------



## Brun0 (19. Juni 2007)

Irgendwo im Mittelfeld, Zeitung liegt leider zu weit weg im Moment 

Aber es macht einen guten Eindruck bin auch mit dem Gedanken am spielen. Im aktuellen Pedaliero hat es ziemlich gut abgeschnitten. War das große Threesome aber Rahmen und Dämpfer hinten sind ja gleich so das man dort schon nen guten anhaltspunkt hat. Auf der Bergamont seite sind auch die meisten Tests als PDF zu finden.


----------



## hrXXL (19. Juni 2007)

hi
endlich hab ich das rad.
gefällt mir sehr gut nur es gibt einen kleinen mangel.

der recon gabel die drin ist ist ja mit feder. die feder ist für leute bis 72 kg prima.
wenn du schwerer bist hast du pech und mußt stärkere feder kaufen für 30 euro


----------



## gerhard2k1 (19. Juni 2007)

Mhhh ich wiege 90kg  Hatte beim fahren aber keinen negativen Eindruck... Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil...


----------



## Brun0 (19. Juni 2007)

http://www.bergamont.de/2007/uploads/testberichte/pedaliero-nr7-threesome-7-7.pdf
http://www.bergamont.de/2007/uploads/testberichte/bsn-5-07-threesome-7_7-tipp.pdf
http://www.bergamont.de/2007/uploads/testberichte/mb-4-07-threesome-7-7.pdf

Sind zwar für das große 7.7 aber Rahmen und Dämpfer hinten sind ja gleich...da kann man sich wichtiges aus dem Artikel angeln.


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

fahr das Threesome 6.7 seid ein paar Wochen, geiles Bike, hab allerdings nicht die Hayes sondern die Louise 07 und statt Crossride den Crosstrail mit UST Reifen.

Aber das Bike ist einfach nur spaßig, egal ob klettern oder Downhill.

Zur Recon Feder, ich wiege selber so 77kg und nutze den Federweg nicht 100% aus, vermute das schaffe ich erst im Sommer in den Alpen.

Ciao


----------



## gerhard2k1 (20. Juni 2007)

Schön dass ihr alle erst dann antwortet wenn ich es bestellt hab  Scherz! Nee aber dann scheine ich ja alles richtig gemacht zu haben, und mein Laiengefühl hab mich nicht getäuscht  Werde heute Abend auch mal einen Ausritt wagen...


----------



## gerhard2k1 (21. Juni 2007)

So, jetzt möchte ich auch mal wieder was sinnvolles beitragen 
Bin gestern mal eine Mischung aus Strasse und Wald gefahren, dazu immer schön bergauf und bergab, so wie es sich im Bergischen Land gehört 
Hatte vorher ein Hardtail mit SmartSam und Deore Laufrändern, und muss sagen das Bergamont läuft viel besser. Ich habe allerdings den hinteren Nobby gegen einen Ralph getauscht. Bergauf verspüre ich keinerlei lästiges Wippen des hinteren Dämpfers, trotz nicht vorhandenem Lockout. Der Dämpfer spricht meines erachtens wirklich super an. Bei der Gabel vorne bin ich auch trotz 90kg nicht an die Grenze gestossen, allerdings bin ich auch nicht so ein extrem Fahrer. Das blockieren der Gabel bergauf bei Strassenfahrten ist aus super praktisch. Die Sitzposition ist sehr angenehm und man fühlt sich sicher. Die Hayes packen dermaßen zu, naja ist auch meine erste Scheibenbremse... Dazu diese Optik  Habe anders als im Katalog die Gabel auch in weiss... Sahne 

Weitere Berichte?


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2007)

Das Bike wird nur mit der weißen Gabel ausgeliefert, laut Bergamont.

Ach ja, was hast du für eine Rahmenhöhe bei welcher Körpergröße, ich fahr nämlich bei 1,78 den L, der M wäre zu kurz gewesen.

Zur Gabel, ich nutze so 11cm bei uns in Mittelfranken aus, Berge etwas mehr. Anfangs waren es nur 9cm, sie federt nach ein paar Kilometern immer besser!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerhard2k1 (22. Juni 2007)

Fahre im Moment die Gabel ganz oben, also auf 13cm. Werde sie aber wieder was runterschrauben, auch so auf 11cm. Habe den XL Rahmen bei 1,87m Körpergröße... Gestern hat es den ganzen Tag regnet  Hatte keine Lust genauso lange zu putzen wie ich gefahren bin, das schöne weiß


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juni 2007)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden, wenn die GAbel auf 13 steht nutze ich 11.
Fahre eigentlich immer die 13, an langen anstiegen 85. Dazwischen eigentlich gar keine Stufe.

Das weiß ich beim waschen unpraktisch, das stimmt.


----------



## Brun0 (23. Juni 2007)

Mir ist grad was eingefallen was mich interresiert, also eine kleine Frage an die Besitzer  

Wie ist das am hinteren Dämpfer gelöst, das sieht so aus als kännte der "x-link" gegen den Rahmen(Sattelstrebe) schlagen? oder ist das nicht möglich? Wie ist das da hinten gelöst?


----------



## biker-wug (24. Juni 2007)

Wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist, schlägt da nichts, wenn man den Dämpfer demontiert, kommt der X-Link an den Rahmen.
Aber nachdem man ja immer mit Dämpfer fährt, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## sh0rt (25. Juni 2007)

Ich werd mich auch ende der Woche zu den Threesome fahrern gesellen. 

Hatte ja schonmal in dem anderen Thread etwas mit Fragen genevert und mir das Bike nun nochmal angeschaut und kann meins am Freitag abholen, wenn alles glatt geht


----------



## Enchillada (28. Juni 2007)

Wie ist das mit Flaschenhaltern?
Will mir evtl. das Threesome 7.7 oder 6.7 kaufen. 
Bei deren Geometrie ist es wohl nicht möglich einen Flaschenhalter im Rahmen zu  befestigen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (28. Juni 2007)

Meins war gestern schon da und wurde sofort abgeholt 6.7. Ich habe eine 0,75l Flasche und nen "standard" Flaschenhalter...es ist knapp mit dem Dämpfer es ist aber noch ca. 5mm luft bis zum Dämpfer rein und rausziehen geht problemlos ohne am Dämpfer was zu verstellen oder doll dran rumzuruggeln


----------



## gerhard2k1 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich finde auch dass der Platz etwas zu gering ist. Habe einen Flaschenhalter, wo man die Falsche von der Seite reinsteckt. Mit einer 0,5l klappt das super!


----------



## sh0rt (28. Juni 2007)

Ja es ist recht knapp bemessen, laut der bike(was nix heissen muss) soll das angeblich noch bei neueren Bikes der Serie in diesem Jahr geändert werden. Meins wurde Montag bei Bergamont bestellt und da is immernoch wenig platz.


----------



## biker-wug (29. Juni 2007)

Ich habe einfach den Dämpfer gedreht, anfangs hatte ich einen seitlichen Flaschenhalter montiert, die 0,75 Flasche lag an der Dämpferverstellung an, wollte aber auch noch die Luftpumpe mit montieren, drum hab ich dann den Dämpfer gedreht, so das die Verstellung am Oberrohr liegt, ist machbar, allerdings beim verstellen etwas fummelig.

Bergamont hat mir für diese Aktion auch per E-Mail das okay gegeben.


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2007)

Das natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, bei mir gehts so...vielleicht haben Sie ja die Bohrungen schon etwas nach oben versetzt? Wie weit sind die denn bei dir von der Sattelstrebe entfernt.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (29. Juni 2007)

Wo hast du die Luftpumpe befestigt? Hast du eine die mit Gummis am Rahmen befestigt wird?


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2007)

Meine hat so eine kleine Platte die man mit dem Flaschenhalter verschraubt, hebt zwar den Flaschenhalter ca. 2mm an aber das stört nicht  Knapp ist es so oder so.


----------



## biker-wug (29. Juni 2007)

Meine Pumpe wird auch unter den Flaschenhalter geschraubt, da hat dann die Flasche richtig gegen den Dämpfer gedrückt!

Welche Rahmenhöhen habt ihr, das spielt auch mit.


----------



## sh0rt (29. Juni 2007)

Ich habe L  

Schnapp dir doch mal nen Zollstock und messe mal wie weit die erste Bohrung für die Flasche von der Sattelstrebe weg ist...ich mach das auch mal wenn ich heimkomme. Vielleicht hab ich ja einen neueren Rahmen?!?! Wie in der bike angekündigt


----------



## gerhard2k1 (29. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe einen 20" Rahmen. Gibt es keine anderen Befestigungssysteme? Habt ihr Topeak Pumpen oder ein anderes Fabrikat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (2. Juli 2007)

Bei mir L Rahmen sind es 18cm bis zur ersten Bohrung der Flaschenhalterung.

Mich hatte es noch interresiert was für Lager Bergamont verwendet, da ich auf der Seite nix gefunden hatte, habe ich einfach mal gefragt.



> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Es handelt sich beim Threesome um wartungsfreie "Industrielager" die keiner besonderen Pflege bedürfen. Je nach Fahrleistung müssen diese lediglich in einigen Jahren (ca. fünf) mal getauscht werden.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus der Hansestadt



Vielleicht hilft es jemandem bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## dawncore (2. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es mal mit ein paar Realpics?


----------



## sh0rt (7. Juli 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit ein paar Realpics?



Nachdem ich es nun schon eine Woche habe...hab ich mich heute auf einer  Tour mal zu einem Bild hinreissen lassen..Handycam..scheiss qualität.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (8. Juli 2007)

Cooles Bild  Die Griffe habe ich auch dran gemacht :O Was hast du für Pedale dran?


----------



## sh0rt (8. Juli 2007)

Hey ich hab im moment die Shimano 342 dran...eine Seite Bärentatze eine Seite SPD, hatte bisher die 424 mit 2x Spd und Käfig drum. 

Bei den 424 hatte ich aber das Problem das bei recht harten Trails ich ab und an gerne mal ohne Click fahren würe aber immer wieder "ausversehen" eingerastet bin  mit den 342 geht es bisher ganz gut, sind aber qualitativ nicht so toll wie ich finde.


----------



## sportchick (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, bin vor kurzem auch auf das Bergamont Threesome 6.7 aufmerksam geworden. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, ob das Bike in der Größe S für meine Körpergröße geeignet ist? Ich bin 1,66 groß, Schrittlänge etwa 77cm.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (12. Juli 2007)

Sorry, du hast bestimmt eine anderen Antwort erwartet, aber was sagt denn dein Händler dazu?


----------



## sportchick (12. Juli 2007)

War noch nicht bei meinem Händler deswegen, weil ich eigentlich ein anderes Bike online bestellen wollte, hat aber dann nicht geklappt. Bin bei meinem Händler vor kurzem das Ghost AMR 5500 gefahren in der kleinsten Größe (Rahmenhöhe 44) und das war eigentlich super. Aber so richtig hat es mich dann doch nicht überzeugt zwecks verbauter Teile usw. Das Bergamont gefällt mir schon rein optisch super und ich denke es bietet ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Werde dann wohl nochmal bei meinem Händler vorbeischauen...


----------



## sh0rt (12. Juli 2007)

Das Oberrohr sitzt recht tief beim 3some, dadurch hast du mit der Beinfreiheit kein großes Problem bei einem kleinen Rahmen, ob es dir von der Geometrie her gefällt musst du einfach mal testen, da kann man schwer nen Urteil abgeben.

Aber rein rechnerisch passt bei den 77cm langen Beinen die höhe vom S ziemlich genau.

Komme gerade von einer kleinen 27km Tour mit 500hm ich bin hoch zufrieden genau richtiges Feierabendründchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerhard2k1 (12. Juli 2007)

Sagmal Short was hast du denn für einen Tacho? Den großen Sigma oder woher kennst du deine Hm?


----------



## sh0rt (12. Juli 2007)

Sigma 2006 MHR geholt als er rauskam....mit Gurt zum Pulsmesser, wireless, etc....funktioniert 1A.


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Juli 2007)

Nabend, ich stand vorhin vor dem Schaufenster meines Bike-Händlers und habe das Treesome 7.7 angeschmachtet. Ist nen geiles gerät, leider war der Laden schon geschlossen...oder besser Gott sei Dank.
Ich bin beim Bike Festival in Willingen das 6.7 in Größe L Probe gefahren, eigentlich zu klein für meine 1.96m, aber es hat trotzdem ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Selbst meine 105kg scheint das Bike gut zu verdauen, berg rauf wie runter einfach ein tolles und sicheres Gefühl.
Was ich am 6.7 wechseln würde sind Bremsen und Laufräder, sonst eine wirklich ordentliche Ausstattung und der Rahmen scheint stabil zu sein...obwohl ich glaube die die "Bike" etwas anderes behauptet.
Leider spielen meine Finanzen z.Z. nicht mit....

Gruß M.


----------



## Pif (12. Juli 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Cooles Bild  Die Griffe habe ich auch dran gemacht :O Was hast du für Pedale dran?



Sind das Ergon Griffe?


----------



## sh0rt (12. Juli 2007)

Ja sind es..ich hatte immer taube kleine Finger...seitdem nicht mehr 

Mountain77: Ja die Bike, also der Pedaliero hat es auch getestet und die waren angetan und die kommen immer sehr ehrlich rüber. Bike weiss ich nicht so...irgendwie hab ich manchmal den Eindruck das da nicht nur die testergebnisse den Artikel machen.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juli 2007)

Vor allen Dingen hat das Threesome 7.7 den gleichen Rahmen nur anders lackiert, und da meckern se nicht dran rum... 
Die Ergon Griffe sind wirklich Sahne. Finde die richtig cool. Hab dazu noch Specialized BG Handschuhe --> keine Probleme mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (16. Juli 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen hat das Threesome 7.7 den gleichen Rahmen nur anders lackiert, und da meckern se nicht dran rum...
> Die Ergon Griffe sind wirklich Sahne. Finde die richtig cool. Hab dazu noch Specialized BG Handschuhe --> keine Probleme mehr!



Haha, die Handschuhe bekomme ich auch noch, hatte Sie schonmal wurden aber zu klein geliefert  Aber auch bei mir haben die ergon griffe wunder bewirkt.

Leider ist mir gestern bei einem kleinen Sturz der Sattel vom Unterbau gerissen  da wird wohl ein neuer Sattel fällig...


----------



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juli 2007)

Sei froh, dann biste endlich dieses harte Bergamont-Ding los


----------



## sh0rt (16. Juli 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Sei froh, dann biste endlich dieses harte Bergamont-Ding los



Hab nen neuen...aber genauso hart


----------



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juli 2007)

Was haste dir denn zugelegt? Ich als altes Weichei fahre den Terry Coupé Gel...


----------



## sh0rt (16. Juli 2007)

Ritchey Streem WCS is im grunde nen Nachbau vom Selle Italia SLR hatte beide in der Hand...den ritchey gabs fÃ¼r 49â¬ und wenn er nicht gefaellt darf ich umtauschen


----------



## gerhard2k1 (16. Juli 2007)

Der sieht aber besser aus als der Noname Schrott der drauf war


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juli 2007)

So Schrott find ich den Sattel gar nicht, eher im Gegenteil, finde der Bergamont Sattel ist super, sitze auf jeden Fall sehr bequem.
Gespannt wie es ab Donnerstag auf dem AlpenX wird, also ob er dann noch immer bequem ist!!

Speci BG Handschuhe hab ich auch, finde ich zusammen mit den Originalgriffen top!!


----------



## sh0rt (17. Juli 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Der sieht aber besser aus als der Noname Schrott der drauf war



Schlecht fand ich den der drauf war auch nicht ^^ bringt nur nix wenn er in zwei ist  Mir haben die 5km Rückweg auf den Stahlstreben gereicht...

Warte auch noch auf die Handschuh...leider ncoh net versendet  aber bike24 is meist recht fix.


----------



## biker-wug (17. Juli 2007)

Logisch, wenn er kaputt ist hilft es gar nichts!!

Würde mir dann wahrscheinlich auch nen anderen holen, obwohl mein Händler noch einen Schwung von den Bergamont Sätteln rumliegen hat!


----------



## gerhard2k1 (17. Juli 2007)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Mir haben die 5km Rückweg auf den Stahlstreben gereicht...



Herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (17. Juli 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Herrlich



Weills so herrlich ist ich hab eben 3km geschoben :/ Nachdem ich mir nen Stein in den den Hinterreifen gefahren habe...was eine Bilanz für 3 Tage...


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juli 2007)

So, nachdem ich jetzt alles für den AlpenX zusammengepackt habe, hab ich mal schnell das Threesome gewogen.

In Größe L mit Crosstrail statt Crossride mit 2.25 NN in UST Ausführung, Louise 07 mit VentiDisc und den DX Clickpedalen mit alleins knapp 600gr. wiegt es derzeit 14,1kg. War noch ne Pumpe dran und der Tacho.

Das Gewicht ist für mich in Ordnung, lebe nach dem Grundsatz, bevor das Bike leichter wird, lieber selber abnehmen!!!

Was wiegen eure so??


----------



## gerhard2k1 (18. Juli 2007)

Wieso hast du die Laufräder getauscht? Gewogen hab ich meins noch nicht, werde es aber bald tun. Im Übrigen ein guter Vorsatz mit dem selber abnehmen. Ist deutlich günstiger und gesünder. Mein Bergamont quietscht an allen Ecken und Enden. Habt ihr das auch? Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## sh0rt (18. Juli 2007)

Meins ist ja noch nicht so alt, aber quietscht garnicht. Hmm was fürn quitschen? 
Beim ein und ausfedern, beim bremsen, beim pedalieren?


----------



## Titan84 (20. Juli 2007)

Das Problem mit dem quitschen hab ich auch an meinem Threesome 7.7 hab deshalb schon die Louise rausgeschmissen nun kommt die Puro dran!
Was mir auch noch beim bremsen am Hr auffällt ist das sich die Aufnahme doch recht stark verwindet.....ist das nur bei mir so....oder auch bei euch?
Und des weitern empfinde ich den Dämpfer in den 2 Plattformeinstellungen als eher unangenehm wen ich auf der Straße fahre...dann schaukelt dann so auf dem Sattel....!!!????


----------



## sh0rt (20. Juli 2007)

Titan84 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem quitschen hab ich auch an meinem Threesome 7.7 hab deshalb schon die Louise rausgeschmissen nun kommt die Puro dran!
> Was mir auch noch beim bremsen am Hr auffällt ist das sich die Aufnahme doch recht stark verwindet.....ist das nur bei mir so....oder auch bei euch?
> Und des weitern empfinde ich den Dämpfer in den 2 Plattformeinstellungen als eher unangenehm wen ich auf der Straße fahre...dann schaukelt dann so auf dem Sattel....!!!????



Hmm ich hab ja nur die Hayes, nach den neueinstellen der Bremse vibriert es nur noch ab und an...

Meinst du das sich der Hinterbau hochschaukelt beim pedalieren? Ich empfinde das jetzt nicht so störend, fahre auch meist ohne die unterrdrückung ausser es geht ewig berg auf. Dämpfer vielleicht zu argh zu weich eingestellt?


----------



## biker-wug (26. Juli 2007)

So, bin heute nacht von Poschiavo nach dem AlpenX zurückgekommen und muss sagen, dass Threesome ist einfach GEIL!!

Hatte eine Panne, Platten beim UST Reifen, was genau die Ursache ist, weiß ich noch nicht, haben einen Schlauch eingezogen, war auf der letzten Abfahrt.

Ansonsten, Bergab kann man es echt heftig knallen lassen, bergauf läßt es sich locker treten, einziges Manko, das Bike läßt sich beschissen tragen, was am Schrofenpass echt nervig war!! Und der PopLock von der Gabel bleibt manchmal beim öffnen hängen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass die Louise, die ich ja montiert habe, eine einfach geile Bremse ist, auch bei 1500hm Abfahrten perfekter Druckpunkt!!

Details und ein paar Bilder folgen.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (26. Juli 2007)

Das Quietschen tritt beim Pedalieren auf. Ansonsten quietscht nichts. Ein nerviges wippen beim Asphalt fahren vernehme ich nicht. Knall mal mehr Druck in den Dämpfer


----------



## biker-wug (26. Juli 2007)

Schnell noch ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titan84 (27. Juli 2007)

Das Bild ist echt 1a so wie das Bike!! 

Zur Sache:



biker-wug schrieb:


> Und der PopLock von der Gabel bleibt manchmal beim öffnen hängen.
> Details und ein paar Bilder folgen.




Das mit dem hängenden Poplock gibt es nur solange ein zu großes Gewicht auf der Gabel lastet!
Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch ein unter Druck stehendes Ventil öffnet nicht so gern!!


----------



## Titan84 (27. Juli 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Das Quietschen tritt beim Pedalieren auf.



Das quitschen hat ich auch oder war eher ( bitte net lachen ) ein zwitschern(ich dachte schon mein Bike hat nen Vogel ) 
Hab es durch einige Umbauten die ich sowieso vornehmen wollte wegbekommen!
Aber ich hab so das Gefühl das kommt von dem LRS der Mavic ist net so der brüller was die Qualität angeht!!


----------



## sh0rt (30. Juli 2007)

Na gibs noch ein paar Bilder vom AlpenX? biker-wug?

Eidt: 
Mir fällt grad noch was ein, ist bei euch eigentlich das vordere Bremsleitung auch so doof dicht am Vorderrad verlegt? da sind bei mir nur ein paar mm Platz...mal bei gelegenheit umlegen.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Juli 2007)

Also gut, hier noch ein paar Bilder, so viel Bilder vom Threesome sind es gar nicht, mehr landschaftlich, drum musste ich erst sortieren, hab auch noch nicht alle Bilder, da die Mitfahrer zwischen Weißenburg, Gunzenhausen, Günzburg, Ulm und Kaufbeuren wohnen.






















Die unteren Bilder einfach anklicken.

Ach ja, bin übrigens fast PANNENFREI über die Alpen gekommen, am letzten Tag auf der letzten Abfahrt hab ich noch einen Platten in meinen hinteren UST Reifen gefahren, hat sich jetzt als Schnitt genau über der Felge diagnostiziert, konnte ich aber flicken, während der Tour haben wir nur schnell einen Schlauch eingezogen. 
Fahrverhalten war komplett anders mit dem Schlauch, UST ist einfach genial!!

So, und jetzt geh ich arbeiten.

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (31. Juli 2007)

Ich schau halt gerne Bilder


----------



## MarioJung (14. August 2007)

Hi,

was wiegt ihr denn so? Ist das Bike auch für nen 105kg Mann gemacht?

Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (14. August 2007)

Ich hab das Evolve 5.7 und wiege ebenfalls 105kg. Keinerlei Probleme bisher gehabt.


----------



## gummikuh (19. September 2007)

Hallo,
fahre das Threesome jetzt seit gut 4 Monaten. Ausstattung - aufgrund eines Umbaus: DT Swiss 4.1 mit 240s Naben, X.0 Schaltung + X.0 Trigger, XT-Kurbel 2008 und XT Umwerfer, VRO DH Vorbau mit Syntace Lowrider Lenker, VOTEC Carbon Sattelstütze (ich sagte ja aus Umbau ;-)), Hayes Bremsen und Originalgabel (Tausch ggf. im nächsten jahr gegen eine schöne von DT Swiss). Ich wiege zur Zeit 77 Kg - keinerlei Probleme mit der Gabel oder dem Dämpfer. Auch eine große 0,75 er Flasche paßt in den Flaschenhalter ohne den Dämpfer zu drehen. Etwas eng - aber ohne Probleme.
War gerade 4 tage biken in Willingen - Schlamkampf! Downhillstrecke war spaßig - so naß ...

Das einzige, worüber meine bikekumpels immer schmunzeln, ist das Raus-/reindrehen der Gabel ... von 130 mal eben schnell vor dem Anstieg auf 100 runter sowie danach wieder der Stopp und das rausschrauben for nächsten downhill. Ich hatte an meinem alten bike VOTEC NC1 eine Votec Gabel mit allen Features - die machte das (bis auf das Herrausfahren) alles auf Knopfdruck.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen - das Klingeln der Bremsscheiben ab ca. 19 km/h - und im schnellen Wiegetritt. Da hatte auch noch keiner eine Lösung.

Fazit - das bike würde ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen! Super Geometrie - super Verarbeitung. Gut, jetzt habe ich auch ein stark modifiziertes bike - aber der Rahmen (um den ging es mir bei der damaligen Kaufentscheidung) ist schon super! Das Weiß gefällt mir auch - deshalb auch das 6.7 und nicht das 7er.

Also, wenn Ihr noch Tipps habt oder Fragen ....

ride on
hp


----------



## biker-wug (19. September 2007)

Mit dem nervigen Gedrehe an der Gabel geb ich dir echt recht, ansonsten ist es einfach ein geiles Bike, hab ja meins auch ein bisserl getunt, mit Crosstrail mit UST, Louise 07, Shadow Schaltwerk und wenn sie endlich da ist, Maverick Sattelstütze!!

Stell doch mal ein Bild rein von deinem Bike, und welche Rahmenhöhe hast du, wenn es ohne Dämpferdrehen funktioniert??

Einziges Manko am Bergamont: lackqualität, hab schon einige Lackplatzer!!


----------



## sh0rt (19. September 2007)

Da ist ja nicht mehr viel Original. Klingt aber Lecker.

Ich bin auch noch super zufrieden auch viele schöne neue Trails gefahren die ich mich früher mit dem alten Bike nicht getraut habe...hoffen wir es hällt weiter so gut!


----------



## gummikuh (19. September 2007)

Die Größe ist L ! Lackqualität - bis dato keine Probleme. Habe aber an den neuralgischen Stellen Klebefolie. Weiterhin habe ich am Unterrohr ein Spitzschutzblech von SKS - auf dem habe ich auch die Pumpe montiert. Flaschenhalter ging ja nicht. Bilder stelle ich rein!

lg
hp


----------



## gummikuh (19. September 2007)

... ich werde alt - wie bekomme ich denn hier nochmal ein Bild rein - peinlich ...


----------



## sh0rt (19. September 2007)

www.imageshack.us oder ganz oben auf Bildergalerie -> Bild Hochladen in deine Galerie und dann hier posten


----------



## Pif (19. September 2007)

Das "Schleifen" (es ist ja kein wirkliches Schleifen, aber hört sich so an) ist wohl ein typisches problem der Hayes9 Bremse. Habe ich jedenfalls hier häufig schon gelesen und mein Händler meint dies auch. Allerdings bremst das Schleifen/Surren nicht. Inwiefern eine andere Scheibenbremse abhilfe schafft, kann ich nicht beurteilen, selbst nicht getestet.


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2007)

Also dieses Surren, Klingeln oder wie auch immer, hab ich mit meiner Louise am Threesome auch immer wieder mal.

Aber schon eher selten.

Ich hab die lackplatzer einmal an der Schwinge oben und an der Kettenstrebe von einem Sturz in den Alpen.

Ist halt ärgerlich, vor allem die Steinschläge, da man mit einer guten Lackqualität  sowas verhindern kann. Andererseits ist das auch ne Preisfrage, wenn sie alles so perfekt machen kann das Bike nicht mehr nur 1699 kosten!!


----------



## sh0rt (20. September 2007)

Unterrohr und Sattelstrebe habe ich mit Lackschutzfolie versehen...ansonsten hab ich mich auch einmal gemault hat aber nur den Sattel zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (25. September 2007)

Falls es wen interresiert was 08 kommt:


----------



## gerhard2k1 (25. September 2007)

Cool Danke! Da haben se aber die Austattung beim 6.8 zum 6.7 nochmal schön verbessert, und das zum gleichen Preis


----------



## Mais (25. September 2007)

das 5.8 ist jawohl mal ne rakete! wenn das dann auchnoch zu einem vernünftigen preis kommt werd ich schwach.... wie bei so vielen anderen günstigen 08er bikes (wheeler hornet 40, etc...)


----------



## sh0rt (25. September 2007)

gerhard2k1 schrieb:


> Cool Danke! Da haben se aber die Austattung beim 6.8 zum 6.7 nochmal schön verbessert, und das zum gleichen Preis



wird es das? Hatte noch nix vom Preis gehört...aber wäre nen krasse Angebot


----------



## GnadenWade (25. September 2007)

Nach Auskunft von meinem Händler:

5.8 1499 
6.8 1899 
7.8 2499 


----------



## gerhard2k1 (25. September 2007)

Könnte ja passen! Die Preise hören sich realistisch an


----------



## biker-wug (25. September 2007)

Respekt, dass 6.8 kommt mal richtig geil, echt genial die Bikes. es ist wie jedes Jahr wieder, kaum hat man ein neues Bike, schon will man das nächste Modell!!

Ist hart, ist aber leider echt so!!


----------



## biker-wug (25. September 2007)

Was mir gerade auffällt, auf den Bildern ist der XFusion Dämpfer zu sehen, in der Beschreibung steht der Fox Float?!?! 

Bin ich mal gespannt wie sie wirklich ausgeliefert werden.

Aber wenn der Preis für das 6.8 so stimmt, bin ich letztes Jahr durch meinen Händler besser gefahren, 1900 mit Louise 07 Venti und Crosstrail mit UST Bereifung anstelle des Crossride!


----------



## sh0rt (25. September 2007)

ja die sind eh photoshopped ohne ende...

Ich habe auch nen guten Deal gemacht auch wenn ich jetzt schon wieder wild auf das 6.8 werden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerhard2k1 (27. September 2007)

Finde die Bikes auch schon, aber wechseln? Nein danke 
Weiß einer von euch eventuell welche Kröpfung der standardmäßig verbaute Tattoo Lenker hat?


----------



## biker-wug (28. September 2007)

Zwecks der Kröpfung, schreib ne kurze Mail an Bergamont, die antworten eigentlich ziemlich schnell, und teilen alle Details mit, die man wissen will.

Los Leute, stellt noch ein paar Threesome Fotos rein!!


----------



## platoon_fan (28. September 2007)

Die Bilder sind aus dem Eurobikekatalog, die angegebenen Preise stimmen, die Rahmen sind (auf Basis von 07er-Modellen) einfach nur "umlackiert" (am PC), deshalb stimmen NUR die Beschreibungen unterm Bild.
Wenn ich es schaffe, könnte ich alle 3 neuen Threesomes hier reinstellen (dagewesen, geknipst ), hilft mir jemand (kurze Einweisung!), bitte?? Habs noch nie probiert/hinbekommen


----------



## sh0rt (28. September 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/uploadphoto.php hier kannst du deine Bildchen hochladen...danach findest du unter den Bildern den Code wie du Sie in deinem Beitrag anzeigst...und du findest Sie in dem fotos unter deinem Benutzer Bild wenn du einen Beitrag schreibst.


----------



## rschwarz (6. Oktober 2007)

hat denn inzwischen jemand bilder von den neuen modellen von der eurobike die er posten kann ?


----------



## platoon_fan (9. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mir jemand seine ICQ-Nummer geben kann, wäre dies kein Problem, hochladen geht leider nich, da dann die verdammte Seite abkackt:kotz:, sonst hätte ichs schon lange reingestellt...
ach ja noch was: NUR ICQ, bei e-mail muss ich auch hochladen, mit den gleichen Folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rschwarz (10. Oktober 2007)

meine icq nummer : 422916980

immer her mit den bildern 
probier es dann mit dem einstellen


----------



## rschwarz (18. Oktober 2007)

hier endlich die bilder von platoon_fan

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/100728/cat/500


----------



## sh0rt (18. Oktober 2007)

supi danke!

Das 6.8 is schon echt schick, fast ein klein wenig hübscher als das 6.7


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

Wenn alle über das 08er sprechen, hier mal ein paar Update Bilder meines 07er 6.7!!


----------



## sh0rt (25. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

schick, seh ich da eine verstellbare Sattelstütze? Wie bist damit zufireden? Kosten? ^^


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ist die Maverick Speedball, kostenpunkt 200.

Nicht wenig geld, aber das ist sie wert, bin leider erst einmal damit gefahren, aber funktioniert super, und da ich schon bei sehr kurzen Abfahrten gern den Sattel runtermache für mich perfekt geeignet.

Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## rschwarz (25. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön, wenn es bloß nicht weiß wäre...


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

Das hat ein Kollege von mir auch schon gesagt, dabei war das weiß mit eins von den Kaufargumenten!!

Wobei ich schon sagen muss, es ist pflegebedürftig in der Farbe.

Aber es sieht geil aus!!


----------



## Tank0815 (1. November 2007)

Stimmt!!! Und genau deshalb hab ich mir auch eins zugelegt


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. November 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (11. November 2007)

Also ich fahre mit ~185 nen L. Aber Körpergröße ist halt eben nicht alles....


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. November 2007)

.


----------



## gerhard2k1 (11. November 2007)

Ich fahre mit 1,87m nen XL Rahmen


----------



## biker-wug (11. November 2007)

Also ich fahr mit 1.78 den L, der M kam mir einfach zu kurz vor.

Aber am besten Probefahren!!


----------



## Tank0815 (11. November 2007)

Also ich hab auch ein L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,
84 des langt dicke!!! Ein XL war mir bei der Probefahrt eindeutig zu groß!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. November 2007)

.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (12. November 2007)

.


----------



## biker-wug (12. November 2007)

Dann sag ich derweil schon mal, GRATULIERE, holst dir da ein super BIKE!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. November 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. November 2007)

.


----------



## airri.de (18. Dezember 2007)

suche ein gebrauchtes Bergamont Threesome 6.7 in M oder L


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt mal neueste Erfahrungsberichte, habe am Samstag mein Bike zerlegt zum saubermachen, dabei kam heraus, dass nach ca. 40000hm Abfahrtsspaß, eine Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen ist, und ein Lager am Hinterbau eingelaufen ist. Hab jetzt meinen Händler beauftragt, mir die Teile zu bestellen, bin mal gespannt was der Spaß kostet.

Ansonsten hab ich neue Updates, breiteren Lenker, und neuen Sattel!!

Bilder folgen!

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (15. Januar 2008)

Hey,

das ja etwas ärgerlich, dabei sind die Industrielager ja in der Regel recht haltbar.Aber ich hatte am Bahnhof vor einiger Zeit mal so einen Bericht in der bike gesehen wo es um Räder nach 1 - 2 - 3 - 4000km ging und da waren auch schon einige ausgeschlagene Buchsen, Lager etc. bei..aber die 4000hm kannst du nicht in KM umrechnen, oder? Also wieviele KM sind es gewesen bisher?


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2008)

Kilometer waren es so ca. 1800, aber wie gesagt, finde die Höhenmeterangabe immer genauer, da ja 1000km Schotterweg um Seen oder so kaum eine Belastung sind!

Das die Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen ist, wundert mich mehr, nach der doch noch kurzen Laufzeit!! Mit den Lagern, das kann schon sein, Schnee Matsch, usw. während des AlpenX viel Regen, ohne ne Möglichkeit das Bike zu waschen usw.! Kann sich schon mal fressen, interessanter ist die Frage, was der Spaß kosten wird!!

Aber auch das wird sich zeigen!!


----------



## biker-wug (26. Januar 2008)

Kann immer noch nichts berichten, da die Teile von Bergamont noch nicht angekommen sind, was ich ehrlich gesagt ne schwache Leistung finde, am Montag ist es 14Tage her, dass ich die Bestellung rausgeschickt habe, über meinen Dealer.

Bis jetzt war ich mit Bergamont immer maximal zufrieden, aber so langsam läßt das ein wenig nach, ehrlich gesagt, 14 Tage für zwei buchsen und ein paar Lager ist schon krass!!

Aber naja, solang ich noch fahren kann, geht es ja, nur die kaputte Buchse nervt richtig. KLACK KLACK KLACK KLACK KLACK ........ 

Wie gesagt, wenn ich was weiß, schreib ich es hier rein!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (29. Januar 2008)

Mir fällt gerade was ein, hab aber das Rad gerade nicht hier...die Sattelstütze beim 6.7 is doch sicher wie beim 6.8 auch 31,6mm oder?

Danke euch
Oliver

Edit: jo sind 31,6 eben gemessen


----------



## biker-wug (30. Januar 2008)

So,neueste Infos, Lager wurden von Bergamont die falschen geschickt, bzw. nicht alle, Buchsen bringen sie gar nicht her, bin echt enttäuscht, der Service ist zum         !!!

Könnte ausrasten, jetzt tu ich seid über 2 Wochen rum und bin keinen mm weiter. Weiß einer zufällig die Buchsengröße des Dämpfer, kann derzeit nciht messen, weil ich mein bike nicht da hab, will aber die Buchsen bestellen!!


----------



## sh0rt (31. Januar 2008)

Hey, hast du mal Bergamont direkt kontaktiert oder nur über deinen Händler? Ich habe schon wegen technik Fragen zum Hinterbau zweimal ne Email geschrieben und immer innerhalb von einem Tag ne ausführliche gute Antwort bekommen.

z.B. zur Lagerpflege

Beste grüße
sh0rt


----------



## biker-wug (4. Februar 2008)

Also, jetzt des Rätsels Lösung, mein Händler hat zwei der bestellten Lager bekommen, Rest fehlt, Dämpferbuchsen macht Reset-Racing im Zuge einer Dämpferüberholung. Bergamont hat mir auf eine direkte Anfrage hin geantwortet und auch weitergeholfen, das ist auch passiert!
Damit wird mein Problem die nächsten Tage gelöst!

Bin wieder beruhigt!

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (11. Februar 2008)

Na Mr. Wug wieder alles ganz?

War die letzten 3 Tage fleissig unterwegs die Trails werden wieder trocken


----------



## biker-wug (12. Februar 2008)

Nein, noch nicht. Dämpfer ging erst gestern per Post raus, sprich ich bin Bikelos!!   


Aber muss die Woche eh jeden Tag von 9-21Uhr arbeiten, da ist das nicht so schlimm. Und am WE werden Kilometer geschrubbt mit meinem Hardtail!!


Ach ja, langsam sieht dein Bike aus wie meinst, durch die Maverick, unterscheiden sich nur noch die Laufräder und die Bremse!
Sieht aber genial aus!!

Was für Griffe hast du dran??


----------



## sh0rt (12. Februar 2008)

Ergon-Griffe find ich echt super.

Bremsen bleibe ich bei Hayes aber Stroker Trail kommt dran(hab da nen guten Deal bekommen) leider nur in Grau...WeiÃ wÃ¤re halt geil am Lenker  Aber dafÃ¼r wÃ¤ren es dann 50â¬ mehr gewesen und so wichtig ist Farbe ja nicht.

Sonst ist dann erstmal nix mehr geplant


----------



## biker-wug (12. Februar 2008)

Aha, auch nicht schlecht. Die neue Stroker macht echt nen guten Eindruck, hab sie mir letztens mal live angeschaut!! Weiß wäre natürlich ein Traum, aber kann dich verstehen.

Tipp von mir, steig noch auf UST um, das ist echt der BRINGER am Threesome!!


----------



## sh0rt (12. Februar 2008)

Ich poste mal Bilder wenn ich fertig bin  aber fÃ¼r unter 150â¬ fÃ¼r nen kompletten Satz...2008er Stroker Trail 180er Scheiben da war das schon OK  Auch wenn ich echt das Netz abgeuscht habe nach weissen...aber keine chance unter 200â¬

Hast du son Tubeless umbaukit?


----------



## chin chilla (13. Februar 2008)

hi leute
 da ich neu bin wollte ich fragen wie das fahrrad so ist, denn ich will mir das fahrrad auch kaufen ,
nun bin ich mir nicht so sicher denn ich mache gerne touren, doch springe ich auch gerne.
was würdet ihr mir emphehlen soll ich hierbei bleiben oder lieber ein hardtail nehmen
ich bin verzweifelt
bitte um eure meinung 
vielen dank 
mfg chin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (13. Februar 2008)

Nein, ich hab normales Tubeless, hab gleich beim Kauf damals die Crossride gegen die Crosstrail tauschen lassen, incl. UST Bereifung.

Auf die Fotos freu ich mich schon!!

P.S.: Noch nichts gehört von Reset - Racing


----------



## sh0rt (13. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, manche Händler brauchen auch 3 tage zum versenden für lagernde Artikel. Das wird schon mit dem Dämpfer.

Chin Chilla:
Was verstehst du unter springen..welche "Dimensionen? Mal nen Absatz im Trail runter oder im Bikepark 2meter drops springen...


----------



## chin chilla (14. Februar 2008)

also im bikepark jetzt nicht aber so im wald haben wir so ein paar riesen dinger gebaut aber ich habe nicht vor die zu springen ich denke so höchstens 1m drops


----------



## chin chilla (14. Februar 2008)

ah und noch was wegen der geometrie also mein händler hat gemient das sei in ordnung ich bin so 165cm groß und er bietet mir m an da ich das bike etwas länger behalten will, weil ich erst 15 jahre alt bin
was ist eure meinung


----------



## B..G.M... (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,
also mit dem Threesome kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
Das hat ja so 130 mm und damit kriegst du einiges gebacken.
Mit dem Ding kannst du normal rumfahren,wenns steil wird oder du dich bewegen willst auf dem rad,kannst du die stütze wunderbar versenken.
Die haben auch ein sehr gutes preis,-leistungsverhältnis und in den tests sehr gut abgeschnitten.
ich würde es kaufen.das rad sieht geil aus und fährt auch gut.hatte es mir in willingen am bergamontstand ausgeliehen und einen teil der freeridestrecke damit gefahren.ist dabei noch einigermaßen straff,wabbelt nicht wie ein lämmerschwanz.
Viel Spaß damit 
Thomas


----------



## chin chilla (15. Februar 2008)

chin chilla schrieb:


> ah und noch was wegen der geometrie also mein händler hat gemient das sei in ordnung ich bin so 165cm groß und er bietet mir m an da ich das bike etwas länger behalten will, weil ich erst 15 jahre alt bin
> was ist eure meinung



und was ist damit

und noch eine frage sind die laufräder stabil genug um zu springen (über chansen oder für drops)


----------



## sh0rt (15. Februar 2008)

Die Crossride auf der 6.Xer Version ist schon ok für Trails und kleinere Drops da hatte ich keine Probleme aber es richtig ausreizen konnte ich es noch nicht also mehr wie 60 - 70cm Absätze hat mein Bike noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Gorgonzales (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin soeben über das Treesome 6.8 gestolpert und werd es mir nächste woche bestellen, Lieferung beim Händler März - April... 
Mit meiner Größe von 190/94cm werd ich XL bestellen, da die Geometriedaten perfekt passen müssten, sprich Oberrohr, Steuerrohr.

Wär von euch jemand so nett ein 2007 Treesome in XL zu posten?
Aber wenn das von  shOrt  eines ist dann hat sichs erledigt, sieht sehr kompakt aus...

Gruß Andi


----------



## sh0rt (16. Februar 2008)

Hey,

ich kann nur mit L dienen  Habe aber auch glaube ich nur L/M hier im Thread bisher gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorgonzales (16. Februar 2008)

Das 6.8 sieht sehr nach XL aus oder täuscht des?









[/QUOTE]


----------



## sh0rt (16. Februar 2008)

so dran  eben mal ein wenig eingebremst wesentlich besser wie die alte nine, adapter passten noch darum is der auch noch ein wenig dreckig  Scheiben bleiben noch drauf bis sie runter sind...







Im Profil auch nochmal ein Bild vom Rad mit den neuen Stoppern, habe hinten den Schlauch noch nicht runtergestellt...irgendwie mag ich das Drehding nicht anlösen bei meinem Glück leckts dann da


----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. Februar 2008)

Mein threesome ist Xl, ich mache demnäxxt mal Bilder, wird aber nix mehr dieses WE wg. Kindergeburtstag und so...


----------



## biker-wug (23. Februar 2008)

So, bin gerade von der Arbeit heimgekommen, und mein Dämpfer ist wieder da!! 

Aber leider kann ich morgen und übermorgen nicht biken, weil ich arbeiten muss, hoffe ich schaffe es morgen schnell, ihn zu montieren!!

Wollte euch nur drüber informieren!


----------



## sh0rt (23. Februar 2008)

Schön 

Ich habe gestern erstmal nicht schlecht geschaut als auf einmal ein lager ca. 1,5 umdrehungen lose war....habe dann nochmal alle kontrolliert wie sonst wohl viel zu selten...dabei fiel mir auf das man ganz doof an das rechte Lager am Tretlager kommt...hat da wer ne einfache Lösung ohne die Kurbel ausm Innenlager zu ziehen?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. März 2008)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Mein threesome ist Xl, ich mache demnäxxt mal Bilder, wird aber nix mehr dieses WE wg. Kindergeburtstag und so...



So, hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert, aber hier isses:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2008)

find ich schick! Was für bremsen hast du dran?

Da fällt mir ein ich hab irgendwie ein wenig spiel im Hinterbau, also es wackelt NICHTS! Lagerspiel kann ich auch keins finden, Nabe hat auch kein Spiel...wenn ich den Hinterbau halte und am Rad etwas ziehe bewegt sich die Bremsscheibe gut einen mm nach Links und nach rechts...geht das bei euch auch? Schnellspanner ist auch fest.

Dadurch quitschts ganz gern mal in der Kurve...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (5. März 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> find ich schick! Was für bremsen hast du dran?



Hope Mono M4 (seit kurzem).

Geändert wurde (bis jetzt):

Bremsen

Laufräder 

Sattelstütze u. Sattel (vom alten Rad)

Lenker (Specialized)

Vorbau (Specialized 70 mm)

Griffe Spank lock-on

Vor allem der kürzere Vorbau macht das Lenkverhalten echt knackig !!! (die Griffe sind ja nur für bling-bling)


----------



## xc866 (5. März 2008)

Hallo

Mal eine andere Frage, kennt ihr das Bergamont Evolve 8.7?
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Bike und habe ein gebrauchtes gesehen. Kennt jemand dieses Bike?

Gruss


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2008)

Wow, die weißen Felgen kommen ja mal richtig gut rüber!! Sieht echt stark aus!!
Was für Felgen sind das?

Irgendwie ändern fast alle das gleiche, bei mir auch Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Griffe.
Und das Schaltwerk, aber nur weil das XT Shadow so geil aussieht!!

Schon mal wer über einen Gabelwechsel nachgedacht?


----------



## gerhard2k1 (6. März 2008)

Finde die weißen Felgen auch richtig geil!


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2008)

Tja, leider gibt es keine weißen UST Felgen, sprich ich kann keine montieren, da ich absoluter Schlauchlos FAN bin, gibt nix geileres!!  

Aber optisch sind die weißen Felgen echt genial.

Ist das einer der derzeit bei NUBUK-BIKES angebotenen Snow Laufradsätze?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. März 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wow, die weißen Felgen kommen ja mal richtig gut rüber!! Sieht echt stark aus!!
> Was für Felgen sind das?
> 
> Irgendwie ändern fast alle das gleiche, bei mir auch Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Griffe.
> ...




Hi,

Dies hier sind die Laufräder.

Test steht noch aus, bin nächste Woche erstmal boarden. 

Gabelwechsel? Hmmm, wenn, dann 'ne pike (geht auch mit dem gleichen LRS wg Steckachsenadapter)


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2008)

Aha, ne Pike wäre schon fett, geht aber leider nicht wegen der Steckachse, du glücklicher!!

Ansonsten würde mir die aktuelle Laurin FCR oder die 08er Minute mit IT Travel reizen.

Aber wenn dann erst im Herbst, nach der Saison!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. März 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aha, ne Pike wäre schon fett, geht aber leider nicht wegen der Steckachse, du glücklicher!!
> 
> Ansonsten würde mir die aktuelle Laurin FCR oder die 08er Minute mit IT Travel reizen.
> 
> Aber wenn dann erst im Herbst, nach der Saison!!




Jau, alles auf einmal zu ändern macht auch keinen Spass, dann hätte man sich ja gleich nur den Rahmen kaufen können (geht das bei Bergamont eigentlich?), ausserdem ist das nicht so gut für die Haushaltskasse.

Mal was anderes, weiss einer, wieviel Hub der verbaute Xfusion- Dämpfer hat?


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2008)

Das stimmt, aber bei Bergamont gibt es die Rahmen nicht einzeln, nur die Big Air, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!!

Dämpferhub ist glaub ich 56mm, aber ohne Gewähr, wennst das genau wissen willst, kontaktiere reset-racing, die sind supernett und helfen schnell weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. März 2008)

Supi, danke !!!


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2008)

Warum, willst den Dämpfer tauschen?? Bist etwa nicht zufrieden mit dem X-Fusion??

So, geh jetzt arbeiten, meld mich morgen wieder!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. März 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Warum, willst den Dämpfer tauschen?? Bist etwa nicht zufrieden mit dem X-Fusion??
> 
> So, geh jetzt arbeiten, meld mich morgen wieder!!



Doch doch, der Dämpfer arbeitet prima.

War nur so ein Gedanke, Federwegserhöhung ist also nicht drin...


----------



## biker-wug (7. März 2008)

Weil wir gerade beim Dämpfer sind, wieviel Druck fahrt ihr, bei welchem Körpergewicht?? 

Ciao,

biker-wug,

der gerade von einer 2stündigen Runde mit dem threesome kommt, EMMA hat echt gewütet bei uns, kaum ein weg noch fahrbar ohne querliegende Bäume!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. März 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade beim Dämpfer sind, wieviel Druck fahrt ihr, bei welchem Körpergewicht??
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, ich habe beim Kauf mein Gewicht angegeben (80 kg) und mir das einstellen lassen. bei mir ist es grundsätzlich so, dass ich mich um funktionierende Dinge erstmal nicht kümmere, werde aber demnächst auch mal ein wenig ausprobieren... 

EMMA war bei uns nicht so schlimm, kaum Auswirkungen. Was mich viel mehr ärgert, sind von den Forstarbeitern quer über die Wege geschmissene Stämme oder schmale Pfade, auf denen schon etliche Reiter mit ihren Pferden durchgetrampelt sind, die sind dann weder bei Nässe noch bei Trockenheit vernünftig fahrbar...


----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade beim Dämpfer sind, wieviel Druck fahrt ihr, bei welchem Körpergewicht??
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> ...


----------



## biker-wug (7. März 2008)

So ungefähr mach ich das auch, hab allerdings jetzt den Dämpfer mit dem gleichen Druck wie vor dem Service aufgepumpt, und siehe da, an einer Treppe die ich regelmäßig runterspringe, nutze ich den Federweg nimmer ganz aus.
Sprich nach dem Service brauch ich nen anderen Druck. Fahre laut Manometer so mit 6bar, allerdings ist das schwammig, weil beim Abschrauben eh immer was verloren geht. Grob gesagt auch 30% SAG.


@short: Wie macht sich die neue Bremse so??


----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2008)

Die Bremse macht sich top, bin sehr zufrieden für 150 inkl. aller Adapter, Scheiben, etc...ein echter schnapper. Gut dosierbar aber wenn man zumacht dann is auch echt gute verzögerung da im ggsatz zur nine Welten.

Einziges kleines Problem im Moment:


> Da fällt mir ein ich hab irgendwie ein wenig spiel im Hinterbau, also es wackelt NICHTS! Lagerspiel kann ich auch keins finden, Nabe hat auch kein Spiel...wenn ich den Hinterbau halte und am Rad etwas ziehe bewegt sich die Bremsscheibe gut einen mm nach Links und nach rechts...geht das bei euch auch? Schnellspanner ist auch fest.
> 
> Dadurch quitschts ganz gern mal in der Kurve...



Speichenspannung könnte man noch checken habe ich gelesen...


----------



## biker-wug (7. März 2008)

Speichenspannung kann es eigentlich nicht sein, weil ja die scheibe mitsamt nabe durch die Achse festgeknallt ist, sprich unabhängig von den Speichen!!

Sitzt die Scheibe sehr eng im Sattel, weil ein bisserl flexen tut der Hinterbau auch!!

Ansonsten     !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2008)

~0,5 - 1 mm links und rechts würde ich sagen...


----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2008)

habe eben nochmal ein wenig hier im Forum gelesen bei solchen problemen gibt es einige die Empfehlen die Bremse einzustellen wenn fahrergewicht auf dem Bike ist...habe ich mal versucht...also es schleift nun ein wenig wenn ich nicht drauf sitze aber wo ich eben etwas die straße rauf und runter gerollt bin ist kein schleifen mehr zu hören gewesen...werde morgen ma richtig testen fahren!


----------



## biker-wug (8. März 2008)

Der Tip ist mir auch neu, klingt aber interessant und vor allem logisch!!

Hoffe für dich, es hat geklappt!!


----------



## sh0rt (10. März 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hoffe für dich, es hat geklappt!!



Hat es  War gestern eine schöne Tour fahren alles wieder gut! Ne neue kette gabs auch dann läuft eh alles doppelt so gut


----------



## biker-wug (10. März 2008)

Na siehste, so klingt das doch gleich viel positiver!! Freu mich für dich.

War gestern auch ne Runde drehen, und bin ins grübeln gekommen, ob ich mir nicht einen kürzeren Vorbau montiere, der am Threesome ist ein 95mm, oder??


----------



## biker-wug (10. März 2008)

Nachdem ich heute morgen kurz mal einen 80er Vorbau drauf hatte, merkte ich, dieser ist mir doch zu kurz.

Aber dafür ist mir heute nachmittag ein 90er WCS über den Weg gelaufen, hab ihn geschossen und vorhin montiert!!

Schick schick!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2008)

So, nachdem das Wetter ja nur noch mies ist, hab ich wieder eine Bastelstunde im Keller eingelegt, und zum WCS Vorbau noch einen Easton EA50 Lenker montiert. Der ist richtig schön breit!!

Bilder folgen in nächsten Tagen.


----------



## buledde (13. April 2008)

für quietschende vorderrad bremsen gibts bei mavic rädern nen trick da die aufgrund ihrer bauweise sehr gut mitschwingen.
man macht einfach an die kreuzstellen der speichen kabelbinder ran als dämpfung, man kann die kanten der beläge anfeilen , und was immer gut geklappt hat, was ich aber ungeschickten nicht empfehle, ist gaaaaaaanz wenig und hauchdünn und halbdurchsichtig kupferpaste auf die rückseite der beläge zu verteilen. jedenfalls sehr wenig davon sodass nirgendwo was hängenbleibt beim einbauen.
hat bei mir immer prima geklappt hatte die gleiche gabel+bremse schonmal an meinem alten bike bevor es geklaut wurde.


----------



## blacksnake (14. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, welche maximale Reifenbreite sich im Hinterbau fahren läßt, ohne daß der Reifen am Rahmen, Kette oder Umwerfer schleift.

Ist es z.B. möglich einen 2,5 Zoll breiten Maxxis Minion DH zu verwenden?


----------



## biker-wug (14. April 2008)

Kann ich nicht sagen, fahre selber einen 2,35 Fat Albert, da ist schon noch ein bisserl Luft, aber nimmer die Gewalt!!

Könnte echt knapp werden!!


----------



## blacksnake (14. April 2008)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort, biker-wug.

Ich stelle diese Frage, da ich mich zur Zeit nach 15 Jahre Hardtail gerade nach einem Fully umsehe, mit welchem auch lange ausgiebige Touren und Alpencross möglich ist.

Wichtig ist mir dabei ein besonders gutes Fahrwerk bzw. Rahmen (muß mindestens wieder 15 Jahre halten). Außerdem sollten (auch dämpferunabhängig) möglichst keine Antriebseinflüsse im Wiegetritt spürbar sein.

Bisher habe ich in die engere Auswahl ein Specialized Enduro SL Comp, das Morewood Shova ST sowie eben das Bergamont Threesome einbezogen.
Das Threesome wäre besonders als Auslaufmodell preislich unschlagbar.
Bei den anderen beiden hadere ich noch wegen des hohen Preises.


----------



## Makke (14. April 2008)

blacksnake schrieb:


> Ist es z.B. möglich einen 2,5 Zoll breiten Maxxis Minion DH zu verwenden?



... was willst DU mit dem Reifen in dem Rad? ... das ist totaler Unsinn ... max 2,4" (je nach dem, wie die Reifen ausfallen) aber in ein 12,5kg Rad einen Reifen mit 1,3kg zu verbauen finde ich arg übertrieben, das sit schließlich ein AllMountenTourer und kein DH Bike


----------



## blacksnake (14. April 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> ... was willst DU mit dem Reifen in dem Rad? ... das ist totaler Unsinn ... max 2,4" (je nach dem, wie die Reifen ausfallen) aber in ein 12,5kg Rad einen Reifen mit 1,3kg zu verbauen finde ich arg übertrieben, das sit schließlich ein AllMountenTourer und kein DH Bike



Als totalen Unsinn würde ich das nicht bezeichnen!

Schau hierzu doch mal auf die Homepage von Carsten Schymik, welcher ein leichtes Liteville mit eben diesen Reifen aufgebaut hat und damit Alpencross Touren fährt.
Darüberhinaus habe ich nie behauptet diese Reifen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch fahren zu wollen. Mir ist einfach die Flexibilität wichtig, insbesonders wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre zu immer breiteren Reifen ansehe. 
Wie gesagt muß das Bike wieder mindestens 15 Jahre seinen Zweck erfüllen.
Diese Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren sowie eine große Reifenfreiheit sind für mich persönlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal. (siehe Liteville, Morewood)


----------



## biker-wug (15. April 2008)

15Jahre, da bin ich mal gespannt ob das ein Fully aushält!!

Also einen 2.4er NN bringst auf jeden Fall in den Rahmen, aber 2.5, weiß nicht weiß nicht.

Finde auch, dass sich das Threesome nicht wirklich mit dem Enduro von Speci vergleichen läßt. 
Da müßtest auch eher das Enduro von BGM mit zum Vergleich ranziehen.


Ansonsten kann ich das Threesome nur empfehlen!


----------



## Gorgonzales (15. April 2008)

Also wenn ein 2.4 NN fahrbar ist ,past auch ein 2.5 Minion da diese recht schmal ausfallen.
Ich halte dein Vorhaben allerding für fragwürdig denn zum einen gibt es den Minion auch in der Ausführung 2.3 in der Faltversion und zum anderen bezweifele ich dass dieser ohne weiteres auf dein LR passt.

Sogar im Downhill werden schmalere pneus beforzugt schon alleine wg dem Rollwiederstand also was willst dann du mit so einem Wacken auf dem AM Hobel?
Spass wirste damit sicher nicht haben und die roten Streifen sind auch auf dem 2.3er.


----------



## blacksnake (15. April 2008)

Danke auch Dir für deine Antwort, Gorgonzales.

Ich bin nur etwas verunsichert, da Bergamont selbst keine Angaben machen konnte und ein Händler meinte, daß die maximale Reifenbreite 2.3 Zoll wäre.
Da biker-wug ja bereits Erfahrungen mit dem 2.4 er Nobby Nic hat, scheint die Aussage des Händlers nicht zu stimmen.

Kann vielleicht auch jemand etwas zur Steifigkeit des Rahmens sowie zur Lager- und Lackqualität (wurde in diesem Thread ja bereits kurz angesprochen) sagen?
Insbesonders würde mich hier auch ein Vergleich mit dem Specialized Enduro SL Comp und dem Morewood Shova ST interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2008)

hab nicht direkt Erfahrung mit dem 2.4er NN, aber nachdem ich den 2.35er Fat Albert fahre, kann ich sagen da ist noch ein bisserl Luft.

Mach nachher mal ein Foto, wenn ich dazukomm.

Der 2.4er NN ist nicht viel mehr als der FA.


Lackqualität ist bei meinem So lala, also der beste ist es nicht gerade.

Lager, ich bin hier bis jetzt der einzige dem eins eingelaufen ist, aber war kein Problem zu tauschen. Sind alles gängige Industrielager, die kann man in jedem Metallladen kaufen, der einigermaßen gut sortiert ist!!


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2008)

So, hier mal die Fotos vom Hinterbau mit 2.35er FA. Hoffe man kann den Abstand zum Rahmen erkennen.










Und gleich mal noch Updates mit anderem Sattel und neuer Steuerzentrale




 

 



Hoffe mit den Reifenbildern geholfen zu haben!!


----------



## blacksnake (16. April 2008)

@ biker-wug

Die Bilder sind auf jeden Fall eine gute Hilfestellung.

Auf welchem Kettenblatt befindet sich dabei die Kette?
Nach den Bildern habe ich den Eindruck, daß der Platz besonders in Richtung Sattelrohr eng werden könnte.

Laut dem Reifentest der Mountainbike 5/2007 denke ich, daß ein 2.4 er Nobby Nic im Threesome das Maximum darstellt. Dort ist die Istbreite des 2.4 er Nobby Nic mit 57,1 mm, die des Fat Albert 2.35 mit 56,0 mm angegeben.

Schade finde ich, daß Bergamont den Trend zu breiteren Reifen anscheinend nicht berücksichtigt, da selbst in einem alten Bergamont Hardtail eines Freundes sich der 2.4 er Nobby Nic gerade noch fahren läßt.


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2008)

Hab gerade nachgesehen, die Kette ist auf dem mittleren Platz.

Sag ja, 2.5 wird knapp, wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, auf einem All Mountain ist mit 2.35 oder einem 2.4er NN eh vorbei. 

2.5 ist mehr Enduro/Freeride


Richtung Sattelrohr ist ne gute Frage, dazu müßt ich jetzt die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, worauf ich echt keinen Bock hab, ehrlich gesagt.

Ach ja, Ritzel hinten auch mittig.


----------



## blacksnake (16. April 2008)

Ich denke, meine Frage bezüglich der möglichen Reifenbreite im Threesome ist damit er ausgiebig behandelt worden und es wurde zu diesem Thema eigentlich alles gesagt.

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.
Insbesonders Dir, biker-wug für deine Bemühungen und die Einstellung der Photos. Ja, eine eine Neueinstellung des Dämpfers muß nur zur Feststellung der Reifenfreiheit wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## norm0815 (21. April 2008)

Moin alle zusammen,

hab da mal so ein paar Fragen. Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Threesome 6.8 zuzulegen, sprich bin quasi kurz davor die Kohle aufn Tisch zu hauen. Hab da auch nich so die Bedenken, da es echt ein schönes Fahrrad ist. Wollte allerdings mal fragen ob hier jemand ne Ahnung hat was für Lager in dem Bike verbaut sind. Hab mal aufgeschnappt das auch Gleitlager montiert sind. Das wäre natürlich ne super Sache, von wegen Haltbarkeit und so... Wie ist den allgemein eure Erfahrung mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit des Rahmens (Farbe,Lager,Ermüdung,usw.)? Die Anbauteile sind nich ganz so wichtig, da austauschbar. Möchte einfach ein Radl was auch noch nach ein paar Jahren Spass macht (Vorrausgesetzt bei guter Pflege natürlich )

Grüße ausm flachen Land


----------



## Makke (21. April 2008)

hab seit heute mein 7.7 .... es muss allerdings noch umgebaut werden, dann kann ich was dazu sagen ...


----------



## norm0815 (21. April 2008)

7.7 umbauen? Die olle XTR gegen ne neue XTR eintauschen? 

Gruß


----------



## Makke (22. April 2008)

LX/XT/XTR-Mixtour wird der X9-Gruppe weichen müssen ... Laufräder und Gabel kommen auch raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2008)

norm0815 schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal so ein paar Fragen. Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Threesome 6.8 zuzulegen, sprich bin quasi kurz davor die Kohle aufn Tisch zu hauen. Hab da auch nich so die Bedenken, da es echt ein schönes Fahrrad ist. Wollte allerdings mal fragen ob hier jemand ne Ahnung hat was für Lager in dem Bike verbaut sind. Hab mal aufgeschnappt das auch Gleitlager montiert sind. Das wäre natürlich ne super Sache, von wegen Haltbarkeit und so... Wie ist den allgemein eure Erfahrung mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit des Rahmens (Farbe,Lager,Ermüdung,usw.)? Die Anbauteile sind nich ganz so wichtig, da austauschbar. Möchte einfach ein Radl was auch noch nach ein paar Jahren Spass macht (Vorrausgesetzt bei guter Pflege natürlich )
> 
> Grüße ausm flachen Land



Hi, Lack ist nicht so megatoll, hab schon ein paar Lackplatzer nach Steinkontakt, aber ist halt ein MTB!!

Lager, ich bin bis jetzt der einzige, der ein Lager tauschen mußte hier im Thread, auch bei meinem Händler, lag vermutlich an den vielen Wintertouren. 

Zu den Lagern, das sind normale Industrielager, kenn mich da nicht so aus, kann dir aber gern die genauen Bezeichnungen per PN schicken, die hab ich von Bergamont bekommen.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN!! 

ist einfach ein geiles Bike!!


----------



## Makke (23. April 2008)

So ... nun habe ich die letzte Nacht mit dem Umbau vergracht ... heute noch mal alles Nachziehen und Kontrollieren ...





Rahmen: Bergamont Threesome 7.7
Gabel: RS Pike 409
Dämpfer: X-Fusion O2-PVA
Laufräder: Veltec DH red + Sun Singletrack
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25
Kurbel: Shimano XT + 36T Raceface + Bashgard
Schalthebel: Sram X9
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Kassette: Sram PG-990
Kette: SRAM PC 991 HollowPin
Vorbau: Syntace MegaForce 65
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH Ultralihgt
Griffe: ??? Lockon
Sattelstütze: Tatoo 
Sattel: Specialized Toupe
Pedale: Time Z-Control
Gewicht: noch unbekannt


----------



## sh0rt (23. April 2008)

sieht nach spaß aus!


----------



## norm0815 (23. April 2008)

Moin Moin

@biker-wug

Danke für die Antwort. Ist natürlich schon mal nicht schlecht, daß so nix groß bekannt ist mit Lagerdefekten. Bis auf den einen halt...  Bei den zukünftigen Belastungen, die das Radl bei meinen Flachlandtouren aushalten muss, ist das eh alles nicht ganz so ausschlaggebend  
Habe das Bike heute allerdings zum ersten mal im Karton gesehen, da die richtige Größe erst bestellt werden musste. Und ich muss sagen, hat sich schon so angefühlt als wäre es meins! hüpf:  Bin echt gespannt und kann es bei dem Wetter kaum abwarten!!!!

@Makke

OK! Das geht mal steil! 
Die Pike kommt richtig lekker. Was isn das für ne Größe? L? Hab mir auch ein L bestellt. Ist glaube ich die richtige Wahl, da das M schon recht kurz aussah... Sach, fährst nur mit 2 Blättern? Bist wohl auch im flachen Land unterwegs wa? 

Grüße


----------



## Makke (23. April 2008)

ja ist ne L ... und eingefahren hab ich es gerade ... 17km bei strömendem Regen ...  ... das Fahrgefühl war zu meiner Überraschung einfach traumhaft (bin ja nicht mal vorher Probe gefahren)!


----------



## norm0815 (24. April 2008)

Dann gehts dir da wie mir... Bin auch noch nicht Probe gefahren. Einfach mal blind bestellt das Teil. Werde das heute Nachmittag nachholen und freu mich schon wien kleines Kind drauf! Schönes Gefühl.
Was du aber sagst, daß es traumhaft sein soll, sagen viele. Bin gespannt, ob das bei mir auch zutrifft. Werde berichten!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. April 2008)

...mein update von heute:


----------



## Makke (29. April 2008)

gefällt mir richtig gut!!!!!
was wiegt das gute Stück mit dem Setup? ... meines ist jetzt 14,5kg leicht/schwer


----------



## biker-wug (30. April 2008)

Sieht echt gut aus, langsam fang ich auch an mich für eine Pike im Threesome zu interessieren.
Warum hast du den Dämpfer rausgeworfen??

Finde der funktioniert gut.


Gewicht ist bei mir auch über 14 kg, mit FA UST, und der Maverick Stütze!!

Ciao


----------



## Makke (30. April 2008)

die Pike passt super in die Threesomes, vor allem bei zügigen Abfahrten bringt das mehr Laufruhe.


----------



## biker-wug (30. April 2008)

Das glaub ich sofort, einzige was mich echt abschreckt ist die Steckachse, weil ich ja UST fahre und das definitiv nimmer hergeben will.

Und schon wieder ein Laufrad kaufen, das seh ich irgendwie auch nicht ein.


----------



## Makke (30. April 2008)

lass doch umspeichen ....


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. April 2008)

Hi,

Gewicht liegt momentan bei 14 kg.

Den Stahlfederdämpfer habe ich relativ günstig bekommen und teste jetzt einfach mal (hatte an meinem Votec auch einen), wenn's nix ist, baue ich den alten wieder ein. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass der Neue nach ersten Probefahrten extrem sahnig anspricht.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Mai 2008)

Umspeichen ist gut gesagt, die Felge ist von einem Systemlaufrad, hat 24 Loch, da wüßte ich keine Nabe mit Steckachse die passen sollte!!


----------



## Makke (1. Mai 2008)

o.k. ... da ist was drann
hab heute mein Bike mal durch die Eifel pflügen lassen ... war richtig schön, nur bei verblockten Trails stempelt der Hinterbau doch teilweise heftig ...
Aber in der Summe eine runde Sache!!!


----------



## reinig (6. Mai 2008)

hallo ihr threesome besitzer.
ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir eines zulegen soll. da hätte ich noch eine frage: passen breite grobstollige reifen in den hinterbau oder kann es da eng werden? ich denke da an z.b. einen Mountain King in 2.4, ob der reingeht. Beim evolve ist glaube ich nicht zuviel platz (zumindestens bei den älteren modellen)
vl. könnt ihr ja ein foto reinstellen. Danke

ReiniG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (6. Mai 2008)

das Thema wurde auf einer der letzten Seiten hier ausführlich behandelt ....


----------



## reinig (7. Mai 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> das Thema wurde auf einer der letzten Seiten hier ausführlich behandelt ....



sh.t. das habe ich ganz übersehen. sogar fotos sind drinnen. 
trotzdem danke für den hinweis!


----------



## norm0815 (8. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Wollte mal ne Rückmeldung geben, da ich mich jetzt nach langem hin und her, einer halbstündigen Probefahrt und viel Gegrübel entschieden habe. Denke, daß das hier genau die richtige Plattform ist um die Erfahrung mal Kund zu tun:

Hab mir den flotten Dreier 08 zugelegt und bin echt begeistert! Bin schon die ersten km geradelt und naja was soll ich sagen? HAMMER!!! 
Es ist eigentlich genau das was ich suchte. Ein Bike was man schön für Touren nutzen kann, sprich gut bergauf läuft und auf der Abfahrt genug Reserven hat um ordentlich Spass zu haben. Je nachdem wie man sich es nun ausstattet kann man das Threesome eher bergab- oder eher race-lastig auslegen. Ein Traum! Das Bike ist mit der original Ausstattung sauschnell und nen Marathon fahren, ist glaube ich gar kein Problem (überlege schon ). 
Was mich allerdings am meisten begeistert ist die Tatsache, daß sich das Bike anfühlt, als wenn ich schon immer damit unterwegs bin. Eingewöhnung hat sofort stattgefunden. Draufsetzen, losfahren und wohlfühlen. Agil im Handling und doch spurtreu bei Highspeed. Kein Problem das Teil in Ecken zu werfen, und auch Berge wien Großer zu erklimmen: LEKKKKER!!! Eigentlich schon fast erschreckend so ohne große Eingewöhnung, aber ich denke, daran kann man auch erkennen, daß die Geo einfach passt.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar unschönere Sachen, wie der Lack, der nicht so haltbar ist und halt diese Sache mit der weißen Farbe - aber das sind Kleinigkeiten und außerdem finde ich das Weiß gerade geil. Ist auf jeden Fall keine graue Maus wie viele andere Bikes und ein echter Blickfang. Auge fährt ja auch mit ;-)

Könnt eigentlich noch einiges mehr erzählen, aber die Finger fangen schon an wehzutun ;-)

An alle die Überlegen, sich so ein Bike zu kaufen: Absolute Kaufempfehlung! 
Man wird die Entscheidung mit Sicherheit nicht bereuen!


----------



## Makke (8. Mai 2008)

na denne ... willkommen in der Runde!


----------



## biker-wug (8. Mai 2008)

Schön, wenn jemand so begeistert ist!!


----------



## 123immortallity (11. Mai 2008)

Auch begeistert. Hab das Bike seit 8 Wochen. Größe L bei 178cm und 85cm Schrittlänge. Sitzposition ist für meinen Geschmack noch zu gestreckt. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 31,8mm Lenker passt  ?

Und: Hat jemand evtl. ne Empfehlung für einen steileren Vorbau bzw. einen Riserbar?

Viele Grüße
123


----------



## Stompy (12. Mai 2008)

123immortallity schrieb:


> Auch begeistert. Hab das Bike seit 8 Wochen. Größe L bei 178cm und 85cm Schrittlänge. Sitzposition ist für meinen Geschmack noch zu gestreckt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 31,8mm Lenker passt  ?
> 
> ...




Wenn die Sitzposition zu gestreckt ist, würde ich zuerst mal einen Kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Das hat normalerweise weniger unangenehme Nebenwirkungen als ein steilerer Vorbau oder höherer Lenker.
Außerdem wird das Rad dadurch wendiger, was durchaus ein positiver Effekt sein kann.

Empfehlungen: 
Sehr gut und sehr teuer ist Syntace. 
Nicht sehr teuer und trotzdem gut sind die Sachen von Truvativ und Ritchey.


----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2008)

123immortallity schrieb:


> ...Sitzposition ist für meinen Geschmack noch zu gestreckt.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 31,8mm Lenker passt  ?



das 31,8er Maß bezieht sich nur auf die Klemmung ... in den serienmäßig verbauten Vorbau passt der aber nicht!
Mein Vorschlag (wenn auch teuer) : Systace Superforce in 60/45 mm (gibt es auch in 31,8) + passenden Lenker  ...
oder schau Dir von denen mal das VRO-System an.
Der Tausch der gekröpften gegen eine gerade Sattelstütze könnte auch schon helfen.


----------



## 123immortallity (12. Mai 2008)

Super, danke für die Antworten.

@Stompy: Was meinst du mit unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen? Und: Vielleicht habe ich mein Anliegen nicht ganz richtig formuliert, ich möchte eigentlich ein klein wenig aufrechter sitzen (ich denke besser beim Downhill). Hast du das so verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (12. Mai 2008)

ein Steiler Vorbau bringt mehr "unangenehme Nebenwirkungen" als Nutzen ... ich denke, das meinte er damit ...


----------



## 123immortality (13. Mai 2008)

Hm...also vermutlich schlechtere "Lenkbarkeit"? Oder Rückenprobleme, Handprobleme etc.?


----------



## Mischka (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Bergamont Threesome zu verkaufen.

Link: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=112513&sort=1&cat=43&page=1

Gruß Mischka


----------



## T!ll (21. Mai 2008)

Meins ist auch zu verkaufen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=113116&sort=1&cat=43&page=1

Gruß


----------



## dietrichw (27. Mai 2008)

Seit gut einer Woche bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Threesome 6.8. Beim Probefahren beim Händler hat es seine Konkurrenz, v.a. das Ghost AMR, auf der Rüttelstrecke klar ausgestochen. Darüber hinaus auch sicher eines der "schönsten" Bikes, die es zur Zeit gibt.

Nun war ich damit auch schon zweimal gründlich im Wald unterwegs. Und ich muss sagen, im Vergleich zu meinem alten Merida LRS-Fully und meinem noch älteren Univega Flyte, bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich über das Threesome. Es ist, wie wenn ich in Watte gepackt über den Trail schwebe, es fehlt mir v.a. vom Hinterbau die klare Rückmeldung. Das ist zwar sehr bequem, aber auch langweilig. Da mein Fahrstil eher spaß-orientiert ist und ich jeden noch so kleinen Natur-Kicker oder Drop mitnehme für ein Sekündchen "Airtime", passt das irgendwie nicht. Diese netten kleinen Kicker werden einfach in dem für mein Gefühl in der Druckstufe viel zu stark gedämpftem Fox Float Federbein "verschluckt" bzw. ich muss teils richtig Gewalt anwenden, um dabei noch Spaß zu haben. Das ist anstrengend und nicht so flowig. Außerdem muss ich so viel schneller fahren und tiefer droppen, um vergleichbar Spaß zu haben -> die netten Trails werden auf diese Weise "kürzer" und gefährlicher...

Bin ich der Einzige, der das so empfindet? Wie ist denn der O2-Dämpfer im Vergleich? Auch so träge einfedernd? Und verkraftet das Threesome von der Kinematik her weniger Dämpfung?


----------



## sh0rt (28. Mai 2008)

Einfach schneller fahren 

Ich mag es eigentlich das der Dämpfer gut was wegschluckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (28. Mai 2008)

ich habe das 7.7 mit dem X-Fusion O2PVA ... ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Die Kinematik des Threesome ist allerdings auf ein sehr softes Ansprechen ausgelegt. ich finde den Fox Dämpfer etwas arg überdämpft (was mir andere auch schon bestätigt haben) ... versuch mal einen X-Fusion zu bekommen oder Testweise einen Stahlfederdämpfer ...


----------



## biker-wug (28. Mai 2008)

Fahr auch den X-Fusion, und finde der saugt jeden Kiesel sauber auf, so soll es sein!!

Bin maximal zufrieden.


----------



## dietrichw (28. Mai 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> ich habe das 7.7 mit dem X-Fusion O2PVA ... ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> Die Kinematik des Threesome ist allerdings auf ein sehr softes Ansprechen ausgelegt. ich finde den Fox Dämpfer etwas arg überdämpft (was mir andere auch schon bestätigt haben) ... versuch mal einen X-Fusion zu bekommen oder Testweise einen Stahlfederdämpfer ...



Danke für die Info und gute Idee! Hab auch schon Bergamont geschrieben, mal schauen, was die dazu vorschlagen. Ist irgendwie blöde, dass zZt die meisten Bikehersteller meinen, Sie müssten Ihre besseren Bikes mit dem überdämpften Fox-Zeugs "aufwerten". 

@sh0rt: Schneller fahr ich mit dem Threesome automatisch, weil ja die gewohnte Rückmeldung fehlt. Folge: Ich bin in Kurven schon teils über der Haftgrenze der Reifen, und wie schon geschrieben, die Trails werden "kürzer". Insgesamt kein guter Deal...


----------



## sh0rt (28. Mai 2008)

Beim ausfedern quietscht irgendwas am am hinterbau...ich glaube es ist irgendwie der Dämpfer der beim ausfedern ächtzt ^^ morgen ma reinigen und zerlegen...

wo wir gerade bei daempfern waren


----------



## sh0rt (29. Mai 2008)

So aufgemacht, immer noch extrem gut gefettet einmal das fett etwas von den waenden wieder an die wichtigen dichtungen verteilt, zugemacht allet wieder ruhig. 

Leider hat ein dicker Steinschlag auf der Lauffläche des Dämpfers aussen ein paar dellen Hinterlassen...GOTT sei dank gerade soweit hinten, das es nicht bis an die Teflondichtung nach dem Dreckabstreifer reicht...ich hatte schon echt angst ^^


----------



## biker-wug (29. Mai 2008)

Laß mal die Delle sehen, stell doch mal ein Bild rein!!


----------



## erdnanu (7. Juni 2008)

Guten Tag 
Bin letzte Woche ein threesome 7.7 gefahren. Seither habe ich an meinem 6-jährigen stumpjumper nicht mehr so freude. Das threesome ist der schlichte Wahnsinn! Da es nun nur noch 7.8 gibt, werde ich halt noch etwas mehr für das bike ausgeben müssen. Ist das 7.8 mindestens so gut wie das 7.7? Bin 1.76 cm. gross, ist da ein 19-Zöller i.O. für mich? Vielen Dank für eure Tips!


----------



## sh0rt (8. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube ausser dem Rahmen ist nichts mehr gleich  Andere Bremse andere Gabel andere Schaltung etc...


----------



## reinig (8. Juni 2008)

erdnanu schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Bin letzte Woche ein threesome 7.7 gefahren. Seither habe ich an meinem 6-jährigen stumpjumper nicht mehr so freude. Das threesome ist der schlichte Wahnsinn! Da es nun nur noch 7.8 gibt, werde ich halt noch etwas mehr für das bike ausgeben müssen. Ist das 7.8 mindestens so gut wie das 7.7? Bin 1.76 cm. gross, ist da ein 19-Zöller i.O. für mich? Vielen Dank für eure Tips!



ich bin seit kurzem besitzer des threesome 7.8 und kann vorerst nur mal positives über das bike sagen. es fährt sich einfach geil und mit der fox gabel u. dämpfer lässt sich so ziemlich alles einstellen, um meinem fahrstil gerecht zu werden.

ich selber bin 186cm groß und habe mir das Large genommen.

Hier gibt es eine grössentabelle, für welche größe welcher rahmen mal grob empfohlen wird: http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-threesome-7-8-2008.html


----------



## xxlsteffen (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mir auch ein Threesome 7.8 vor drei Wochen gekauft. Es macht riesig spaß damit zu fahren. Es ist mein erstes Fully. Leider wackelt der Hinterbau jetzt ein wenig. Ich nehme an es die Schraube oben am Dämpfer die sich ein wenig verbogen hat. Ist das normal bei Fullys oder sollte ich dies bei meinem Händler reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2008)

würde ich ganz klar reklamieren, so was sollte nicht sein!
Ich muss aber dazusagen, das bei mir die Dämpferschraube auch beim ersten Nachziehen direkt abgebrochen ist ....


----------



## xxlsteffen (8. Juli 2008)

Hab es vorhin zum meinem Händler gebracht. Der will da ne andere Schraube reinmachen.


----------



## Makke (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## dietrichw (18. Juli 2008)

xxlsteffen schrieb:


> Hab es vorhin zum meinem Händler gebracht. Der will da ne andere Schraube reinmachen.



Und? Hat's was gebracht? Ist es jetzt dauerhaft fest? Ich frage, weil ich das Problem auch habe und der Händler meinen Fox deswegen einschicken möchte...


----------



## xxlsteffen (19. Juli 2008)

Bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert. Mein Händler meint das liegt daran das die in ein achter Loch ein DIN-Schraube gemacht haben. Diese Schraube ist damit sie in das Loch passt aber kleiner 7,9.. Er hat jetzt bei Bergamont eine dickere Schraube bestellt. Er hat mir aber wenig Hoffnung gemacht das das was bringt, weil er meint das das Bauartbedingt bei all diesen Räder so ist. Ich bin deswegen auch ein wenig sauer, wenn ich das Ding beim Praktiker gekauft hätte, würde ich das ja akzeptieren. Ich werde noch mal schreiben wenn die neue Schraube drin ist.


----------



## Stallion (30. Juli 2008)

So hab endlich mein Threesome 6.8

jetzt ist mir augefallen das die Bremsen mitteloft (ich weis sehr genau) ein "klingeln" von sich geben. Meistens wenn ich eine Kurve etwas schneller nehme.

is das normal?
Sind meine ersten Bremsscheiben,deshalb bin ich da jetz eher etwas vorsichtig


----------



## Makke (31. Juli 2008)

vorne oder hinten? ... vorne kommt es von der Verwindung der Gabel, das habe ich auch bei meiner Pike (trotz Steckachse) ... nicht so schlimm ...

Mein Threesome sthet seit gestern in der Werkstatt, habe einer S-Klasse die Beifahrertür aus dem Auto gerissen ... Am Rad sieht man komischerweise keine Spuren, die S-Klasse sah ohne Tür seltsam aus ...


----------



## sh0rt (31. Juli 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> vorne oder hinten? ... vorne kommt es von der Verwindung der Gabel, das habe ich auch bei meiner Pike (trotz Steckachse) ... nicht so schlimm ...
> 
> Mein Threesome sthet seit gestern in der Werkstatt, habe einer S-Klasse die Beifahrertür aus dem Auto gerissen ... Am Rad sieht man komischerweise keine Spuren, die S-Klasse sah ohne Tür seltsam aus ...




Bergrad gg Straßenwagen 1:0

Hinten kann es auch mal klingen, ein Hinterbau mit vielen Lagern kann sich schon mal ein wenig verwinden, nach einigen KM legt sich das erste klingen merst  War bei meinem 3some zumindest so!


----------



## liquidnight (31. Juli 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber bei Bergamont gibt es die Rahmen nicht einzeln,


Der Rahmen würde mir durchaus gefallen, nur will ich es mit Rohloffnabe und Maguradämpfer aufbauen.

Hier nochmal die Frage: weiß wirklich niemand eine Quelle, wo man die Threesome-Rahmen herbekommt ?  
Auf deren Webseite sehe ich auch, dass es vom Threesome nur Kompletträdle gibt, aber vielleicht existiert ja noch ein grauer Markt  (meine letzte Hoffnung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (31. Juli 2008)

Habe in den letzten Wochen relativ günstig welche im Gebrauchtmarkt hier gesehen...vielleicht ein einjähriges für ne schmale Mark schnappen und "ausschlachten".


----------



## Stallion (31. Juli 2008)

> vorne oder hinten? ... vorne kommt es von der Verwindung der Gabel, das habe ich auch bei meiner Pike (trotz Steckachse) ... nicht so schlimm ...





> Hinten kann es auch mal klingen, ein Hinterbau mit vielen Lagern kann sich schon mal ein wenig verwinden, nach einigen KM legt sich das erste klingen merst
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann wart ich mal noch ein paar Touren ab, war ja die erste Tour


----------



## biker-wug (14. August 2008)

So, leider die erste schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Threesome gemacht, mir ist der HInterbau, genaugenommen die Kettenstrebe auf Bremsenseite gerissen.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange der austausch dauert, vor allem da mein Händler bis 28. in Urlaub ist.

Halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Ach ja, ist auf meinem HomeTrail passiert, den wir früher schon mit den Hardtails gefahren sind, also nix wildes, eigentlich!!

Naja, wie gesagt, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!!

Ciao


----------



## gerhard2k1 (14. August 2008)

Ich werde mein Threesome schweren Herzens abgeben müssen 
Finde einfach keine Zeit es zu fahren... Seit August 07 (Rechnung vorhanden) sind gerade mal 600km auf dem Tacho!

Angebot auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## Makke (14. August 2008)

warum verkaufen ... Zeit zum Fahren wird man selten finden... die muß man sich nehmen!!!


----------



## sh0rt (29. August 2008)

Hi,

mir ist aufgefallen das bei meinem x-link an der Rahmenbefestigung mehr platz ist wie auf der anderen...siehe Pfeil 

Der Hinterbau ist gerade, die Lager sind fest, es ist kein Spiel feststellbar und er laeuft auch leicht  Es wundert mich nur, ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (29. August 2008)

ich werd mal schaun, ob das bei mir auch so aussieht ...


----------



## Makke (8. September 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das bei meinem x-link an der Rahmenbefestigung mehr platz ist wie auf der anderen...siehe Pfeil
> 
> Der Hinterbau ist gerade, die Lager sind fest, es ist kein Spiel feststellbar und er laeuft auch leicht  Es wundert mich nur, ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen



ich hab mal bei mir nachgeschaut, habe das bei mir so nicht ... seltsam 
aber meines ist nach dem Unfall nun endlich wieder fit und hatte auch schon die ersten Ausritte


----------



## gummikuh (8. September 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das bei meinem x-link an der Rahmenbefestigung mehr platz ist wie auf der anderen...siehe Pfeil
> 
> Der Hinterbau ist gerade, die Lager sind fest, es ist kein Spiel feststellbar und er laeuft auch leicht  Es wundert mich nur, ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen



ist mir bei meinem so auch nicht aufgefallen. Fahr doch mal mit dem bike in den Laden Deines Vertrauens und klär das mal vor Ort ...

lg
hp


----------



## sh0rt (8. September 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort, du hast auch ein 08er oder? Vielleicht haben sich da Kleinigkeiten geändert.

Hey Gummikuh,

ja leider ist mein Laden des vertrauens nun 100km weg


----------



## gummikuh (8. September 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, du hast auch ein 08er oder? Vielleicht haben sich da Kleinigkeiten geändert.
> 
> Hey Gummikuh,
> 
> ja leider ist mein Laden des vertrauens nun 100km weg



Nein, ein 2007er! Genau wie Du! Ich werde mal im Laden meines Verrauens nachfragen - knapp 500 meter um die Ecke ...

lg
hp


----------



## sh0rt (8. September 2008)

Das wäre ja super


----------



## sh0rt (8. September 2008)

Eben nochmal nachgemessen also zum Sattelrohr passt es links 4mm abstand, Rechts 4mm Abstand, kein Spiel irgendwo festzustellen und an der Rückseite is der silberne Ring dolle dreckig, scheint wohl nicht erst seit gerade so zu sein  Vielleicht sollte ich öftern putzen ^^


----------



## sh0rt (11. September 2008)

So kleines update:

Habe bei Bergamont nachgefragt.

Antwort: 
Hintere Dämpferaufnahme lösen, Dämpfer aus der hinteren Umlenkung drehen....und wieder einbauen sollte das ohne "Gewalt", verschieben nach Links und Rechts gehen dann ist alles OK.

Dem ist auch so


----------



## Makke (11. September 2008)

na denn ... kanns ja wieder in den Wald gehen ...


----------



## sh0rt (11. September 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> na denn ... kanns ja wieder in den Wald gehen ...



jap! Wäre halt doof gewesen, denn am 02.10. gehts zum Brocken Rocken und ohne Rad  so is aber wieder allest gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab gestern vom Händler erfahren, dass mein neuer Rahmen da ist, wieder der 6.7 also das 07er Modell, Bergamont hatte noch eins. Aber immerhin sogar ein neuer Dämpfer mit dabei, was will man mehr!!

Wird jetzt vom Händler umgebaut und nächste Woche gibt es noch ne neue Gabel, Manitou Minute Platinum IT von 07!!

Freu mich wie sau, bin jetzt schon fast 4 Wochen Threesomelos!!!


----------



## biker-wug (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, mal wieder ne Info zum Threesome, hab nen neuen Rahmen, wieder den 2007er, genau den gleichen, die Manitou ist allerdings noch nicht verbaut, ist noch beim service!! 

Endlich wieder unterwegs. Jetzt kommt noch die KindShock I900, dafür wird die Maverick verkauft!!!

Ciao


----------



## Makke (5. Oktober 2008)

das sind ja Lichtblicke ... die i900 wirst Du nicht bereuhen ....


----------



## sh0rt (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade mein Threesome 3Tage durch die Trails im Harz gerumpelt war genial


----------



## biker-wug (6. Oktober 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> das sind ja Lichtblicke ... die i900 wirst Du nicht bereuhen ....



Mit Sicherheit nicht, hab ja schon die Speedball, will aber mehr absenken!!


----------



## gummikuh (6. Oktober 2008)

... komme gerade vom Gardasee (25 Grad - beste Sicht!). Hatte die Tour vor zwei jahren mit meinem damaligen VOTEC NC1 gemacht. Man kann zwar die bikes nicht direkt miteinander vergelichen - aber Spaß hat mit das threesome deutlich mehr gemacht ;-)
gruß
hp


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Pike ist ja teilweise echt billig zu haben in der 08er Version mit Air Uturn...

Wie aufwendig is der Einbau? Habe noch keine Gabel gewechselt, einschlagen der Kralle sollte kein Stress sein...


----------



## Makke (9. Oktober 2008)

der Einbau ist an sich nichts großes ... Vorbau und Bremssattel lösen, alte Gabel raus und Steuersatzkonus entfernen. Schaftlänge messen, neue Gabel kürzen, Konus aufschlagen und Kralle versenken (Spezialwerkzeug ist dazu praktisch, wer aber etwas Fingerspitzengefühl hat schafft es auch ohne) ... einbauen, Bremssattel wieder drann alle Schrauben nachziehen und fertig .... ABER: die Revelation ist eine 9mm Schnellspanngabel ... die Pike 20mm Steckachse ... also brauchst Du ggf. eine neue Nabe (soweit nicht umrüstbar)

... die Pike passt hervorragend zu dem Bike, es fährt sich damit um einigesw ruhiger bergab!


----------



## sh0rt (9. Oktober 2008)

349â¬ fÃ¼r ne Pike 454 Air 2008 OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Oktober 2008)

neu? ... wenn ja, dann ist der Preis super!


----------



## biker-wug (9. Oktober 2008)

Gabel einbauen ist kein Problem!! Hab ich auch schon öfters gemacht, nachdem ja die Minute IT gleich mal nen Defekt hatte, also eingebaut, shit, kaputt, wieder die Recon rein!!


----------



## sh0rt (10. Oktober 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> neu? ... wenn ja, dann ist der Preis super!



Ja neu, Modelljahr 2008, Air U-Turn


----------



## biker-wug (10. Oktober 2008)

Der Preis ist echt gut, ohne Witz!!

wo hast die denn gesehen??


----------



## sh0rt (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast ne PM  

Habe am Wochenende beim Brocken Rocken viele mit Liteville und Lyric gesehen...auch eine echt geile Gabel aber wohl mit 160mm etwas viel des guten am 3some  

Also pike ich komme, ist sogar noch was leichter und hat mehr Federweg und mit Air besser abstimmbar und steifer und überhaupt brauch ich keine Lyrik!


----------



## sh0rt (12. Oktober 2008)

Soa Gabel dran...den Lagerkonus aufschlagen war ********  hab blut und wasser geschitzt weil ich angst hatte was zu vermacken...hat geklappt unten auf nen Vierkantholz aufgelegt und von oben mit nem passenden Rohr langsam aufgetrieben...dauer ca. 10min davon 8min angst und 2 min Ãberwindung ^^

Nun warte ich noch auf das neue Vorderrad: 110â¬ Hope Hoops Systemlaufrad...und hinten wenn ich wieder Geld habe auch neu aber kein Hope die is mir zu laut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CH-Phille (5. November 2008)

Hallo allerseits!!

Dies ist mein erster Post in diesem Forum. Hab heute nämlich das Netz nach dem Threesome durchsucht und bin dadurch auf diese Super-Beiträge gestossen 

Nachdem ich das Durchgeschüttle auf meinem alten Hardtail doch allmählich leid war, habe ich mich nun zu einer Neu-Investition durchgerungen: Morgen werde ich mein 6.8er abholen und dann hoffentlich noch ein paar ausgiebige, trockene und warme Ausfahrten damit machen können im Herbst! Getestet hatte ich beim Händler übrigens das 7.8er, das mich dann auch prompt infiszierte!

*Zum Bike:* Bekanntlich ist's ja Rahmen ziemlich eng, weshalb wohl einige hier im Forum den Dämpfer gedreht haben, so dass der Hebel oben liegt und die Trinkflasche besser Platz findet. Mein Händler hat nun gemeint, dass er den Dämpfer bei diesem Modell immer so wendet, dass das Dämpfergehäuse (also der "dicke Knubbel") an der Schwinge befestigt wird und somit noch mehr Raum vorhanden ist. Hab mal etwas "gephotoshoppt" und ein Bild davon erstellt. Übrigens, mein Rahmen ist Grösse L.







*Nun zu meiner Frage:* Ist's normal, den Dämpfer so zu wenden und ich habs nur falsch verstanden? Entstehen dadurch auch irgendwelche Nachteile? Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Klar: die Optik ist GESCHMACKSACHE, aber ich könnt mich dran gewöhnen...

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten,
Phille


----------



## Makke (5. November 2008)

technisch dürfte das kein Problem sein, nur die Bedienung des LockoutHebels wird etwas schwieriger ... Aber mehr Plat für eine Trinkflasche scahfft es auf alle Fälle!


----------



## basti138 (5. November 2008)

Es ist wirklich fast so, als ob du rechts oder links ums Haus rum gehst.
Bei meinem war er so serienmässig verbaut.

Aber: Dämpferbuchsen!
Im Grunde sind sie identisch, bloß:
Die vordere Befestigung gibt beim Zuschrauben nach und die hintere nicht.
Das heißt, dass die Buchsen hinten von der Breite her KEIN Spiel haben dürfen. Das Spiel bekommt man nicht durch das Festknallen der Schraube weg - vorher reißt der Bolzen ab! 
Breitenmaß der Buchsen so 24,1 ; 24,0 reicht meistens schon nicht.

Es kann also sein, dass nach dem Drehen Spiel auftritt.
Die Buchsen sind von der Verarbeitung her die klassische "Wurfpassung" und das Material verhält sich schon beim Abdrehen wie ein Stück Butter

Und jedes Rumprobieren schadet der empfindlichen Teflonbeschichtung des Foxdämpfers.


----------



## CH-Phille (6. November 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Allerbesten Dank für Eure Antworten! So schnell hätt ich's wirklich nicht erwartet 

Das mit dem Spiel der Lagerbuchsen ist wohl wirklich nicht ausser Acht zu lassen. Werde da besonderes Augenmerk drauf legen, wenn ich das gute Stück heute holen werde.
Aber wie fest sind diese Buchsen eigentlich mit dem Dämpfer verbunden, sind sie eingepresst oder verschiebbar? Tauschen müsste man ja die Dinger bei einem Defekt auch können. Dann könnte man ja auch die Buchsen im Rahmen lassen beim Dämpfer wenden? Oder hab ich da jetzt noch ein wichtiges Detail vergessen...?

liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Phille


----------



## sh0rt (6. November 2008)

Ich meine irgendwo hier im Thread mal gelesen zu haben, dass es sogar laut aussage von Bergamont im Grunde kein Problem ist den DÃ¤mpfer zu drehen.

Ich habe meinen so gelassen, wie er ist und meine 750ml Flasche passt okay rein mit dem 2.99â¬ Halter ^^


----------



## basti138 (6. November 2008)

Klar gehts!
Aber ohne neue, bessere Buchsen, die genau passen würde ich den aber nicht wieder einbauen. 
Dämpfer ausbauen und die Einbaubreite messen. Das würde ich aber selber machen, denn der Händler dreht ihn wahrscheinlich einfach um und ein Monat Später ist plötzlich Spiel da.
Und bitte keine Distanz-Scheiben dazwischenwurschteln, das ist einfach nur Murks - Sowas macht man an Baumarkträdern.

Buchsen raus, rein, wieder raus, rein, raus.... => Dämpfer einschicken, Teflonbuchse erneuern lassen
Also wenn, dann gescheit machen.


----------



## biker-wug (11. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

heute war ich mal wieder unterwegs, wollte ein paar Bilder vom neuen Rahmen mit KindShock und Manitou Minute machen, aber daraus wurde nix, hab mir einen Ast eingefädelt, Schaltwerk gebrochen, Schaltauge abgerissen, Kette verbogen und Laufrad geschrottet (Mir hat es Speichen rausgerissen, dass sogar die Speichenaufnahme an der Nabe gerissen ist)

Langsam glaub ich fast, mir bringt das Threesome kein Glück, aber es macht halt einfach soviel Spaß!!

Wollte ich euch nur mal mitteilen!!

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (11. November 2008)

Hoffentlich is an dir noch alles dran!


----------



## Makke (11. November 2008)

Reparieren und wieder fahren ... solche Tiefschläge muss man hinnehmen wie ein Mann ... !!! Kopf hoch!


----------



## biker-wug (12. November 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> Reparieren und wieder fahren ... solche Tiefschläge muss man hinnehmen wie ein Mann ... !!! Kopf hoch!



Ja, werde ich auch machen, tut aber einfach weh sowas, vor allem da ich ja erst im September den Rahmenbruch hatte!!
Aber zumindest ist mir außer ein paar Kratzern nix passiert. 

Mach später mal ein paar Bilder von den Teilen, ist echt heftig, kann nicht mal das Schaltauge, besser gesagt den Rest, abschrauben, weil sogar die Schraube verbogen ist. Sprich ich kann keinen Imbus reinstecken!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (13. November 2008)

Da gibts doch den kleinen Schlüssel mit zwei Nasen für die Muttern mit zwei Nasen wie bei den Kettenblättern zum Gegenhalten 

Ist da eigentlich ein Unterschied beim Rahmen von 2007 zu 2008?
Ich finde keinen...Schwinge scheint gleich zu sein, Schaltauge ist auch gleich... Ausser die Halterungen für die Züge.


----------



## biker-wug (22. November 2008)

So, hat ein bisserl gedauert, jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Schaden, bzw. von den kaputten Teilen!!
Schaltauge ist schon getauscht, Schaltwerk Kette schon da, fehlt nur noch das Laufrad
Schaltauge - Schaltwerk




Schaltwerk 2. Hälfte




Kette




Speiche




Nabe




Und das komplette Laufrad, man schaue auf die Speichen





Wie gesagt das Laufrad kann ich wegschmeißen, Nabe ausgebrochen an den Speichenaufnahmen, und die Felge hat schon seid über einem Jahr ne Delle!!


----------



## Makke (22. November 2008)

und Du bist Dir sicher, das das nur ein Ast war und nicht ein ganzer Baum? ... sieht echt übel aus. Da kommen ein paar Euro zusammen ... 

Mir ist am Threesome die XT-Kurbel kaputt gegangen ... Pedalgewinde im Eimer, hatte sich aber schon lange angekündigt. hab jetzt ne SLX versenkt ... passt optisch sogar besser.


----------



## biker-wug (22. November 2008)

Wirklich sicher bin ich mir nicht, wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab gar nix gefunden, als das Bike zum stehen gekommen ist, war nix mehr zu finden!!

SLX sieht sicher genial aus!!


----------



## basti138 (22. November 2008)

Auweiha!


----------



## biker-wug (23. November 2008)

Auweiha stimmt.
Aber glücklicherweise ist mir nichts passiert, bin zwar abgestiegen, aber nur ein paar SChürfwunden!!!

Hätte auch anders ausgehen können!!

Laufrad ist auch schon unterwegs zu mir!!
JUHU!!


----------



## basti138 (23. November 2008)

Die Naben scheinen in Extremsituationen öfters an den Aufnahmen mal zu brechen... 
Hab die serienmässig verbaut und bin bis jetzt zufrieden, aber selber Einspeichen ist mindestens undankbar Nach dem Lösen der Nippels fällt einfach alles auseinander - So und jetzt?


----------



## biker-wug (23. November 2008)

basti138 schrieb:


> So und jetzt?



Jetzt hab ich mir ein Laufrad bestellt, DT 370 Nabe, DT Competition Speichen, Alu Nippel und die Mavic 819UST Felge!!

Bin ja maximal überzeugter SCHLAUCHLOS Fahrer!! Nix anderes mehr!!


----------



## olexex (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe ein paar Bemerkungen zum Bergamont Threesome 6.7
2 Felgen geschrottet (von mavic) und 2 mal Garantie 
Schwinge total durchgebrochen und Garantie 
Hayes funzte nicht mehr richtig (nach 1 Jahr) keine Garantie  aber ich hab mir shimano xt zugelegt...funzt gut.
Ich musste zwar teilweise lange auf mein Bike warten bis die Reperaturen beendet waren doch bin ich mit dem Service sehr zufrieden.
Dann weiter  : Schaltauge abgebrochen
Mehrmalig Schaltkabe gerissen
Glocke kaputt  
Und ja der lack wurde ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. (ging mir im grossen und ganzen etwa gleich wie biker-wug)
ABER: Für meinen Fahrstil bin ich mit diesem Bike begeistert 

So und jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage 

Ist es klug wenn ich meine alte Orginal-Foxgabel gegen eine mit mehr Federweg eintausche? (so ca. 150mm)
Mir ist das bike eh ganz wenig zu gross und ich ziehe Abfahrten vor

gruss olexex

hier noch nen video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WegCRz6ENOk (für die bild/video-suchtis   )
sowie bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen, ne Pike passt von der Geometrie hervorragend in das Bike ... mit mehr wäre ich vorsichtig.
Ne größere Gabel sorgt für einen evt. zu flachen Lenkwinkel und die Scherkräfte am Steuerrohr steigen enorm an!


----------



## sh0rt (2. Dezember 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> Moinsen, ne Pike passt von der Geometrie hervorragend in das Bike ... mit mehr wäre ich vorsichtig.
> Ne größere Gabel sorgt für einen evt. zu flachen Lenkwinkel und die Scherkräfte am Steuerrohr steigen enorm an!



Habe auch mittlerweile eine Pike Air U-Turn drin und muss sagen, die macht sich gut!

@olexex wobei ist dir der Hinterbau gebrochen? 
Cooles Video...gefällt


----------



## olexex (2. Dezember 2008)

na gut dann geb ich mich halt mit höchstens 150mm zufrieden 
pike ist ne gute alternative..muss aber auch ein bisschen aufs geld achten 
@short habe in flims zuerst einen 3/4 riss bemerkt (vermutlich bei einem kleinen drop in den gegenhand passiert...bin dann nachher noch 2000dh hm gefahren...ca 100 Meter vor Talstation ist durchgerissen bei einem kleineren Sprung...ich wusste dass es reissen könntem


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2008)

Respekt, dein Threesome hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht!! Echt irre!!

Aber sehr nettes Video!! Wo habt ihr das aufgenommen!!

Ach ja Leute, bin seid gestern stolzer PAPA von einer Tochter!!


----------



## sh0rt (3. Dezember 2008)

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch und alles gute für euch! Viel spaß und wenig schlaf ;P


----------



## Makke (3. Dezember 2008)

herzlichen Glückwunsch ... ! ... schon ein Bike für die Kleine gekuft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olexex (3. Dezember 2008)

Mucho felicitas oder so ^^
zum vid...thx, in der schweiz 1. Teil in Flims 2. auf unsrem Hometrail in Zürich


----------



## biker-wug (3. Dezember 2008)

Ne, noch kein Bike für die Kleene gekauft, das dauert noch!!


----------



## sh0rt (9. Dezember 2008)

Infos zu den 2009er Threesomes sind auf der Bergamont Seite im Bike-Archiv...neben dem Contrail(Threesome-Stil mit 120m http://www.bikeshops.de/bergamont/M...217&frmMarke=BERGAMONT&frmModell=Contrail+9.9) ist das Threesome nun auf 140mm aufgestockt worden. Bischn das Steuerrohr modifiziert und den Hinterbau etwas verstärkt, ggüber meinen 2007er.

Threesome 8.9 12,5kg
http://www.bikeshops.de/bergamont/M...34&frmMarke=BERGAMONT&frmModell=Threesome+8.9

Threesome 5.9 13,3kg
http://www.bikeshops.de/bergamont/M...62&frmMarke=BERGAMONT&frmModell=Threesome+5.9

Findsch ganz lecker, immernoch


----------



## biker-wug (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, muss man schon sagen, sehen echt net schlecht aus, 140mm ist auch interessant, würde mich mal interessieren, was geändert wurde, um die 10mm mehr rauszuquetschen!!


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe dieses Thema Seite für Seite durchgelesen.
Ein paar Fragen bleiben noch offen.

1.) Wie ist die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers (X-Fusion 02-PVA, 130mm) beim BGM Threesome 6.7?

2.) Kennt jemand zufällig die Buchsenmaße?

3.) Welcher Typ Industrielager ist genau verbaut?
@ biker-wug
Wenn du die genaue Bezeichnung, die du von BGM selbst genannt bekommen hast mitteilen könntest, dann wäre ich dir sehr verbunden.


Mein Interesse ist deshalb so groß, da ich ein Rahmen/Gabelset über ebay ersteigert habe und nun ein paar Infos benötige.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2008)

robotti80 schrieb:


> 1.) Wie ist die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers (X-Fusion 02-PVA, 130mm) beim BGM Threesome 6.7?


das Maß ist ein  190er!


robotti80 schrieb:


> 2.) Kennt jemand zufällig die Buchsenmaße?


da müsste ich doch noch mal schnell in die Garage zum Messen.


robotti80 schrieb:


> 3.) Welcher Typ Industrielager ist genau verbaut?


da muss passen, kenne ich nicht ...


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> das Maß ist ein  190er!



Sehr gut, also gleich wie bei meinem Evolve 5.6.



Makke schrieb:


> da müsste ich doch noch mal schnell in die Garage zum Messen.



Das wäre echt fein, muss aber nicht sofort sein.
Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.



Makke schrieb:


> da muss passen, kenne ich nicht ...



Macht nix. biker-wug weiß das sicherlich.
Ich frage lieber hier, weil BGM eine wirklich lange Leitung hat. 
Man ist sich gar nie sicher, ob eine Anfrage überhaupt bis dorthin durchgedrungen ist.
Und nach 2 Wochen wundert man sich dann doch über eine Antwort.
Da hat man allerdings sein Anliegen schon wieder vergessen. 

Immerhin 1,5 von 3 Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## sh0rt (11. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

also ich hatte gerade nach gemessen, da ich meinen Dämpfer auf DC umrüsten lassen wollte und kam auf 200mm laut Bergamont Seite http://bergamont.de/html/bergamont/g/rahmengeometrien/BGMGeosAllmountainEnduro.pdf auch 200mm. 

Zu den Lagern habe ich mal folgende Aussage von Bergamont bekommen:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Es handelt sich beim Threesome um wartungsfreie "Industrielager" die keiner besonderen Pflege bedürfen. Je nach Fahrleistung müssen diese lediglich in einigen Jahren (ca. fünf) mal getauscht werden.



Ich schicke dir mal ne Email-Adresse die mir gerade vor kurzem noch geantwortet hat


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2008)

dann muss ich wohl beides noch mal nachmessen ... hatte mir 190 aufgeschrieben ...


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> also ich hatte gerade nach gemessen, da ich meinen Dämpfer auf DC umrüsten lassen wollte und kam auf 200mm laut Bergamont Seite http://bergamont.de/html/bergamont/g/rahmengeometrien/BGMGeosAllmountainEnduro.pdf auch 200mm.



Das ist jetzt eher schlecht.
Entweder 190 oder 200 mm Einbaulänge.
Das war mir vorher auch schon klar.
Bloß was denn nun? 
Und den Link den du gepostet hast beschreibt die Geometrie des 2008er Jahrgangs.
Möglicherweise ist die 2007er Geometrie anders.




sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir mal ne Email-Adresse die mir gerade vor kurzem noch geantwortet hat



Mit dem Herrn hatte ich schon Mal Kontakt, als ich Bergamont über die Website kontaktierte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2008)

ist das das Rad was Du gekauft hast? ... sehr geiler Kurs!


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> ist das das Rad was Du gekauft hast? ... sehr geiler Kurs!



Ganz genau. 
Bloß meldet sich der Herr mit den Zahlungsinformationen nicht.
Hat auch keine bei ebay hinterlägt.
Bin da etwas skeptisch bei Leuten die bisher keine Bewertungen haben.
Mal sehen ob es mir dann auch passt.
Denn mein Bergamont Evolve ist eigentlich ein M Rahmen.
Mit 176 cm gehöre ich auch nicht gerade zu den Riesen.


----------



## sh0rt (11. Dezember 2008)

200mm


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja das ist definitiv 200 mm Einbaumaß.
Also nicht ident mit dem des BGM Evolve 5.6.
Somit lässt sich der DT Swiss SSD 190L nicht im Threesome verwenden.


----------



## basti138 (11. Dezember 2008)

Buchsenbreite: 
Also hinten in der geschmiedeten Aufnahme/Schwinge solltens schon mindestens 24,1 oder 24,15 sein - sonst klapperts nachher.
Das Buchsenpärchen alleine (ohne Dämpfer, ohne Schrauben) sollte sich schon streng in die Schwinge einschieben lassen.
Denn die geschmiedete Aufnahme der Schwinge gibt beim Festziehen der Schraube kaum nach.
Ist da Spiel drin, bekommt man das nur mit breiteren Buchsen weg.

Vorne am Rahmen ists etwas dankbarer:
Die Laschen am Rahmen geben leicht 5 Zehntel nach wenns sein muss.
Vorne ist alles von ca. 23,8 bis 24,4 oder so im Grünen.

Am besten misst du selber mal nach. 
Aber mit 24,1 Einbaubreite der Buchsen machst du nichts falsch.

Also bei meinem 7.8er waren 23,9er verbaut und die hatten wirklich nach dem Auspacken schon Spiel. Von BGM zwar schnell neue bekommen, aber die waren wieder so. => Besser Selbermachen, leichte Presspassung.

Die Lager in der Schwinge haben oft im Neuzustand schon Rastpunkte.
Hab deshalb neue reingemacht - aber kaum sind die neuen, viel zu filigranen Lagerchen reingedrückt, haben sie wieder Rastpunkte.
Welche Lager das waren - muss morgen mal kucken, es steht ne DIN-Bezeichnung drauf.
Es sind glaub ich nur zwei verschiedene Lagertypen beim 2007er.
Beim 2008er sind die hinteren Schwingenlager durch Kunststoffbuchsen ersetzt worden. Der Lageraustausch geht aber sehr einfach und schnell.


Jepp!
Beim Threesome 200er Länge!
Steht glaub ich sogar auf der BGM Page unter "PDF-Datenblatt" - beim 5.8 ist noch ein X Fusion drin.

Greez 
Basti


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

basti138 schrieb:


> Welche Lager das waren - muss morgen mal kucken, es steht ne *DIN-Bezeichnung* drauf.



^ Jetzt wirds interessant.
Sehr ausführlich und gut geschildert. 



basti138 schrieb:


> Am besten misst du selber mal nach.
> Aber mit 24,1 Einbaubreite der Buchsen machst du nichts falsch.



24,1 ist aber ein sehr undankbares Maß.
Hab ich bisher noch nie zu kaufen gesehen.
Ich hab meine Buchsen nämlich damals bei bike-components für sündteures geld bestellt.
Zwischen 23.8 und 25.4 gibts keine Zwischenmaße.
Da ist dann wohl jemand mit technischer Kompetenz gefragt.
Nur woher so jemanden nehmen?


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2008)

Werkzeugmacher oder Metallverarbeitende Betriebe ... oder gute Bikeshops, kenne inige die selber Buchsen drehen ...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. Dezember 2008)

xxx


----------



## basti138 (11. Dezember 2008)

Das mit 23,8 kannste definitiev knicken, denn das wackelt im Rahmen wie ein Kuhschwanz. Da kannste die Schraube anknallen, bis sie reißt, das Spiel wird nicht weniger.
Vorne mag es vielleicht gehen, aber hinten nicht.
Lass es von irgend nem Spezl drehen. 
Die meisten Bikeshops haben irgendwie irgendwo jemanden, der sowas dreht.

Pfuschvariante:
Du klemmst einfach eine oder zwei aufgebohrte 0,2mm Anlaufscheibe zum Einstellen der Bremsen zwischen die Buchsen im Dämpfer.
Nicht zwischen Rahmen und Buchse klemmen (!) - die Buchsen sollen sich im Dämpfer drehen und nicht geger den Rahmen.

Greez 
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Na dann werde ich mich wohl auf die Suche nach einem Dreher machen müssen. 
Pfuschvarianten sind nie gut und ich bin ja auch bereit für eine sinnvolle Lösung ordentlich Geld auszugeben.


----------



## basti138 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kauf die breiteren und lass sie ein Stückchen kürzen, das ist am einfachsten.
Das Schwierigste ist es, selber die Lagerpassung für die Dämpferaugen hinzubekommen. Bei gekauften passenden muss man dann nur noch die Breite ändern und sowas geht normalerweise für ein Trinkgeld.

Hab mal selber aus Mangel an ner Drehbank welche runtergefeilt:
Feilstriche zählen und die Buchse dann immer ein Stück weiterdrehen...
So schief war das am Ende gar nicht
Aber bei der Preisklasse würde ich sowas nicht empfehlen.

Greez 
Basti


----------



## Makke (11. Dezember 2008)

Tip: frag mal bei Reset-Racing nach ... der Meister dreht für X-Fusion die Buchsen in allen Maßen ... schnell und in super Qualli. Ist mir gerade noch eingefallen, da habe ich meine auch immer anfertigen lassen ... http://www.reset-racing.de


----------



## basti138 (11. Dezember 2008)

Reset-Racing
Besseres Alu, ja - die originalen verhalten sich beim Drehen fast wie ein Stück Butter.


----------



## robotti80 (11. Dezember 2008)

Reset Racing ist auch ein guter Tipp, allerdings werden vermutlich nur mit den Maßen von X-Fusion Dämpfern vertraut sein. Ich werde vermutlich ein DT Swiss Dämpfer Pendant im Hinterbau haben wollen, so wie ich mich kenne. Aber besten Dank für die vielen Sachdienlichen Hinweise. Habe in so kurzer Zeit schon soviele wirklich wichtige Infos sammeln können bei euch.

Als erstes muss ich jetzt mal den Kerl dazu bringen, dass er mir endlich sein Daten gibt.
Langsam aber sicher könnte man schon an eine Fake Auktion denken. 
Oder er will sein Rahmen/Gabelset nicht um den Preis hergeben.


----------



## basti138 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ist beim Verpacken runtergefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich das Rad für den Preis hätte abgeben müssen, wäre ich auch zickig ...


----------



## sh0rt (12. Dezember 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> wenn ich das Rad für den Preis hätte abgeben müssen, wäre ich auch zickig ...



Jo, das halt der Megaschnapper zu Weihnachten für den Preis...das doppelte hatte er sihc sicher vorgestellt


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier die Infos, die ihr braucht!!

Dämpfereinbaulänge definitiv 200mm!!
Steht so in den Geo Daten von Bergamont!!

Jetzt zu den Lagern:

Es sind 2 verschiedene verbaut.

Hier die genauen Daten:

Hauptschwingenlager: 6903 RS
Restliche Lager:         61801 2RSR

Dämpferbuchsenmass laut Bergamont: 24,00mm 8er Bohrung

Hab an meinem Rahmen, der gebrochen ist, auch schon mal die Dämpferbuchsen getauscht, hab mir gleich beim Service welche von Reset Racing mitschicken lassen, haben top gepaßt!! Kann den Laden echt empfehlen!

Hauptschwingenlager hab ich damals über meinen Händler bei BGM bestellt, die zwei hinteren an den Ausfallenden bei einem Metall Laden vor Ort gekauft!
Preise weiß ich leider nimmer!

Zu der ebay Auktion, hab mir die auch angeschaut, genialer Preis, war echt ein Deal!!


----------



## robotti80 (12. Dezember 2008)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ist beim Verpacken runtergefallen




Deshalb meldet er sich nicht mehr?
Das heißt, einmal bekam ich sogar eine Antwort auf meine Email:


> Mittwoch, 10. Dezember, 2008 20:13 Uhr
> hallo herr ********** ich werde ihnen morgen alle daten schicken ja unterlagen für den rahmen und die gabel sind alle noch vorhanden und schicke ich natürlich mit liebe grüße robiné


Ich bombardiere den Verkäufer seit Ende der Auktion mit Emails und Benachrichtigungen.
Nicht nur über die ebay Kontaktfunktion, sondern auch über zwei separate Email Adressen.
Eine davon hat der Verkäufer in der Auktion selbst angegeben.
Die andere konnte durch Google Recherche gefunden werden:
http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_comprofiler&task=userProfile&user=203&Itemid=27


Ziemlich magere Ausbeute für die vielen Emails und Benachrichtigungen, die ich ausgesandt habe.
 Heute ist übrigens der 12te Dezember und die Bankdaten habe ich noch immer nicht. Ws für eine Überraschung...




Makke schrieb:


> wenn ich das Rad für den Preis hätte abgeben müssen, wäre ich auch zickig ...




Dann sollte man sich nicht ebay als Verkaufsportal in Erwägung ziehen.
Es gibt ja genügend Bike Foren mit integrierten Börsen und der Verkäufer scheint ja selber bei Soulrider registriert zu sein.


  [FONT="][quote="biker-wug, post: 5387294"]
Zu der ebay Auktion, hab mir die auch angeschaut, genialer Preis, war echt ein Deal!![/quote][/FONT]

Ja wenn es denn zu einem Abschluß kommen würde. 
Von mir aus würde ich gerne so schnell wie nöglich den Deal über die Bühne bringen.
Mein Gegenüber ist nicht gerade geschäftswillig.
Ich denke, ich werde demnächst mal ebay einschalten.
Die Auktion endete am 08.12 und der Verkäufer hat bisher 0 Bewertungen.
Das steht alles unterkeinem sehr guen Stern...
Sorry, jetzt bin ich etwas Off Topic abgedriftet.


Vielen Dank übrigens für die Din Angaben der Lager.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2008)

ebay einschalten, die schicken dir dann die Daten von demjenigem, dann mal anrufen. Wenn sich dann nichts tut, nochmal mit ebay Kontakt aufnehmen und weiteres vorgehen besprechen.

Hatte einen ähnlichen Fall für meine Frau, die hat eine Hose für 1 ersteigert, da kam dann auch nix, also ebay eingeschaltet, Telefonnummer bekommen, ging nie einer hin. Dann nochmal an ebay gewendet und siehe da, 2 Tage später hatten wir die Bankverbindung.

Ging auf einmal ziemlich schnell!!

Nicht verzagen, du hast einen abgeschlossenen Kaufvertrag, der zählt!!

Ciao


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2008)

Und zum Thema, Preis bei ebay erzielen, hab letztens 2 Nobby Nic 2.25 UST reingestellt, einer fast neu, der andere etwas gebraucht, hab stolze 1,50 für bekommen.

Das ist ebay!!


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt fällt mir noch was ein, was man auch nie vergessen sollte.

Als die Reifen ausgelaufen sind, hat sich der Verkäufer auch mehrmals bei mir gemeldet, allerdings war meine neugeborene Tochter in der Kinderklinik und meine Frau noch bei uns im KH, daher hab ich auch nicht geantwortet,hatte gar keinen Kopf dafür!

Vielleicht ist es ja ähnlich in dem Fall!!

Hoffnung darf man nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## robotti80 (12. Dezember 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Als die Reifen ausgelaufen sind, hat sich der Verkäufer auch mehrmals bei mir gemeldet, allerdings war meine neugeborene Tochter in der Kinderklinik und meine Frau noch bei uns im KH...



Ja ich kann mich erinnern hier gelesen zu haben, dass du stolzer Vater geworden bist.
Im Nachhinein auch von meiner Seite herzliche Gratulation.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Hoffnung darf man nicht aufgeben!!



Das mache ich auch auf keinen Fall.
Ich will den Rahmen ja unbedingt haben!
Außerdem habe ich schon eine ziemlich genaue Vorstelleung davon, wie das Rad einmal aussehen wird.
Eines steht fest: 
Es wird höchstwertigst aufgebaut werden, sodass nur mehr die Gabel nicht mehr so recht ins Bild passen wird.

Vom Aufbau wird es meinem Bergamont Evolve 5.6 sehr ähnlich sein:


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Bike, Respekt!!
Willst du das für den Threesome Rahmen ausschlachten, oder das Threesome parallel dazu aufbauen?

Was noch fehlt, ist auf jeden Fall ne verstellbare Sattelstütze, so sehr man sich über bessere Gabel oder Dämpfer freut, das Teil bringt wirklich FAHRSPASS!!

War gerade ne Runde Schneebiken, aber bei uns liegt zuviel, so wie ich in den Schnee abbiege ist es vorbei, bleibe mit den Pedalen im Schnee stecken. Somit ist biken die nächsten Tage abgehakt!!


----------



## sh0rt (12. Dezember 2008)

Ui 2.4er Mountainking auf einer 4.2D wusste garnicht, dass dat jeht  

Ich hab ja vorne wg. neuer Gabel nen Hope Hoops 5.1D und will mir für hinten nun wohl nen DT340/DT5.1D bauen lassen...wüsste nicht was ich sonst hinten ranbauen sollte damit es zum Vorderrad passt...Hope Pro2 hinten ist mir zu laut.

Finde dein Evolve echt schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (12. Dezember 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, Respekt!!





sh0rt schrieb:


> Finde dein Evolve echt schön!



Vielen Dank.
Hat auch lange gedauert, bis es ganz meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen hat.
Aber der Rahmen und dessen Lackierung hat es mir echt angetan.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Willst du das für den Threesome Rahmen ausschlachten, oder das Threesome parallel dazu aufbauen?



Nein um Gottes Willsen.
Das Evolve bleibt und das Threesome wird neu aufgebaut.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Was noch fehlt, ist auf jeden Fall ne verstellbare Sattelstütze, so sehr man sich über bessere Gabel oder Dämpfer freut, das Teil bringt wirklich FAHRSPASS!!



Das glaube ich dir ja.
Allerdings stören mich 2 Punkte ganz gewaltig an diesen verstellbaren Sattelstützen.
1.) Der im Vergleich hohe Anschaffungspreis
2.) Das bauartbedingte ordentliche Mehrgewicht



biker-wug schrieb:


> War gerade ne Runde Schneebiken, aber bei uns liegt zuviel, so wie ich in den Schnee abbiege ist es vorbei, bleibe mit den Pedalen im Schnee stecken. Somit ist biken die nächsten Tage abgehakt!!



Beneidenswert.
Ich hab mir heuer extra Spike Reifen angeschafft in der Hoffnung diese auch gebrauchen zu können.
Bisher eine glatte Fehlanzeige. Seit einigen Tagen regnet es durchgehend bei ca. 4°C.
Die Anschaffung hätte ich mir getrost sparen können.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Hope Pro2 hinten ist mir zu laut.



Das kann ich gut verstehen.
Finde das Freilaufgeräusch eine Zumutung.
Als ich das bei einem Kollegen zum ersten Mal gehört habe attestierte ich, dass mit dem Freilauf etwas nicht stimmen könne.
Worauf dieser schmunzelnd meinte, dass dies bei Hope völlig normal sei.
Wie man sich so etwas allerdings auf sein Rad bauen kann und dann auch noch ruhigen Gewissens durch den Wald fährt ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Ui 2.4er Mountainking auf einer 4.2D wusste garnicht, dass dat jeht



Das geht und sogar sehr gut.
Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass der Conti Mountain King bei weitem nicht so breit baut wie ein Schwalbe Pendant.
Der Mountain King in 2.4 ist nur minimal breiter als ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2.25 Ausführung.

Aber es geht schon extrem beengt zu im Hinterbau des Evolve 5.6.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man noch ein Papier zusätzlich durchschieben könnte.
Aber dank der exzellenten Selbstreinigung des Reifens ging 2.4 und ich musste nicht auf den 2.2 zurückgreifen.
Aber seht selbst:


----------



## sh0rt (12. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwo hatte ich auch letzten nen Post gesehen wo jemand immer die Reifen vorne "eingefahren" hat damit sie später hinten reinpassten ^^ Sieht ja so änlich aus...


----------



## robotti80 (12. Dezember 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Irgendwo hatte ich auch letzten nen Post gesehen wo jemand immer die Reifen vorne "eingefahren" hat damit sie später hinten reinpassten ^^ Sieht ja so änlich aus...



Das letzte Foto täuscht ein wenig, da ich den fabriksneuen Reifen mit Maximaldruck eingebaut habe.
Somit konnte ich sehen, wie sich der Reifen bei 4bar Maximalausdehnung im Hinterbau macht.
Betrieben wird der Reifen allerdings mit einem Druck zwischen 1,8 und 2,1 bar.
Es schleift auch nix und auch bei widrigen Bedingungen bleibt die Schwinge frei und wird nicht mit Schalmm und Dreck verschlossen.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wirklich knapp, ohne Witz!!

Hatte mal auf meinem alten Centurion CC 2000, als ich technisch noch nicht so fit war, einen Speci Enduro in 2.2 drauf, irgendwann hat was am Bike geklappert, keiner wußte was, also damals auf zum HÄndler!

Lösung: Es war ein Kieselstein der den Rahmen berührt hat!!

Spike Reifen hätten heute auch nicht geholfen, da ich ja leider nicht mehr treten konnte!!

Aber zumindest war ich ne knappe Stunde unterwegs, besser als gar nix!


----------



## Makke (12. Dezember 2008)

du solltest vor allem bedenken, das das Hinterrad auch flext ... min 5-7mm spiel sollte man haben ... spreche da aus Erfahrung! 

Die Variosattelstützen sind vielleicht in der Anschaffung nicht so günstig und haben mehr Gewicht, aber das + an mehr Fahrspass und Flexibilität macht das locker weg ... ich sag nur: nie mehr ohne!


----------



## basti138 (12. Dezember 2008)

Heyhooo!
Also, die Lagertypen Threesome Modelle 2007. 
Die beiden großen (Hauptlagerung Schwinge) => 6903 als RS (2x)
Die anderen 6801 als RS (6x).

2008er Modelle haben hinten in der Schwinge Kunststoffbuchsen (oder Teflon oder wie auch immer) anstatt der 6801 drin. Ich glaube, man könnte da auch die 6801 reinsetzen - versucht hab ichs nicht. 
Die anderen sind alle gleich mit 2007.

Übrigens... das Evolve 5.6 ist wirklich lecker!

Greez
Basti


----------



## basti138 (12. Dezember 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> du solltest vor allem bedenken, das das Hinterrad auch flext ... min 5-7mm spiel sollte man haben ... spreche da aus Erfahrung!



Beim Evolve geht das, da flext der Hinterbau mit


----------



## robotti80 (12. Dezember 2008)

Da flext gar nichts.
Fahre mittlerweile schon gut 3 Saisonen in dieser Konstelation und alles funktioniert blendend.
Wenn dem nicht so gewesen wäre, hätte ich den 2.4er gegen den 2.2er Mountain King gewechselt.


----------



## basti138 (12. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Foto siehts auch nicht eng aus... da geht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (12. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage  Wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbaue...wie bekomme ich die Buchsen ab? Einfach auseinanderziehen mit na Zange oder so?

Danke für Infos, werde meinen Dämpfer mal jetzt in der ganz kalten Zeit noch zu Reset-Racing senden...da mein Rebound Rädchen nimmer will und ich will da net selbst dran rumfuschen..


----------



## basti138 (13. Dezember 2008)

Man bekommt sie meistens schon mit der Hand raus, drehen und ziehen.
Wenn eine draussen ist, ist die gegenüberliegende kein Problem mehr.
Na ja, jedes Werkzeug hinterlässt halt Spuren auch wenn man was drunterlegt.


Greez
Basti


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich mußte sie bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt immer mit der Zange ziehen, mit der Hand null Chance.

Also weder beim X-Fusion, noch bei nem Rock Shox, Manitou oder German Answer.

Der einzige war mal ein DT Swiss, wo es sich mit der Hand erledigen ließ, die Buchsen zu demontieren!


Und hat sich der ebay Verkäufer schon gerührt??


----------



## basti138 (14. Dezember 2008)

Du Mädchen


----------



## sh0rt (14. Dezember 2008)

basti138 schrieb:


> Du Mädchen



Dann muss ich mir aber auch ein Röckchen anziehen


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2008)

basti138 schrieb:


> Du Mädchen



Super, jetzt ist es raus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. Dezember 2008)

in etwa so:






Quelle:fun-riders.org
Veranstaltung: Schlaflos im Sattel 2005


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2008)

Wer von beiden bist du??


----------



## Makke (15. Dezember 2008)

keiner ...


----------



## basti138 (15. Dezember 2008)

Zwei nette Käfer


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2008)

@robotti80: Und schon was rausgekommen mit dem Rahmenset??

Frage an die anderen, welchen Durchmesser hat der Sattelschnellspanner? Da gibt es ja die unterschiedlichsten Maße?


----------



## basti138 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hä, unterschiedliche Maße beim Threesome?
Das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

Nicht unterschiedliche beim Bergamont, sondern allgemein. Also sprich ein Rahmen mit einer 31,6er Sattelstütze hat nicht immer den gleichen Durchmesser des Schnellspanners.

Den Durchmesser wollte ich wissen.


----------



## Makke (16. Dezember 2008)

da müsste ich nachher mal messen ... sofern ich aus dem Büro komme ... *gäääähn*


----------



## sh0rt (16. Dezember 2008)

Makke schrieb:


> da müsste ich nachher mal messen ... sofern ich aus dem Büro komme ... *gäääähn*



03:07 langer Tag? 

Gestern einmal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, die Buchsen hinten sehen schon ganz fürterlich aus...an der Seiten richtung Hinterbau sind die richtig "abgeschrammt" so das Sich die Buchsen etwas in die Aufnahme vom Crosslink gearbeitet haben aber nur im letzten Viertel. Habe die Buchsen mal um 90° gedreht....bis neue Buchsen kommen 

Edit:
Zu den 140mm am Hinterbau, habe es gestern mal ohne Dämpfer getestet....und nach einem Rechenspiel....wäre ein 200mm dämpfer mit 54/55mm Hub nötig...da auf den neuen Bildern ein Fox Dämpfer verbaut ist....diese gibt es in 200/50mm und 200/57mm glaube ich...


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst also, mit einem Dämpfer mit 200/57 könnten wir auch 140mm aus dem HInterbau rausholen??

Das ist echt interessant!!

Buchsen hast die schon bestellt?
Wenn ja, wo? Reset-Racing??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (16. Dezember 2008)

Buchsen noch nicht bestellt, erstmal gedreht und wieder eingebaut  Die am Oberrohr sahen aus wie nagelneu 

Habe mal bei BGM Angefragt ob man an 2007er Rahmen länger hubige Dämpfer anbauen könnte..bzw. was zu 2009 geändert wurde


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Habe mal bei BGM Angefragt ob man an 2007er Rahmen länger hubige Dämpfer anbauen könnte..bzw. was zu 2009 geändert wurde



Da bin ich mal auf die Antwort gespannt, wäre echt genial, wenn man da auf 140mm aufrüsten könnte!!


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

Noch ne Frage, welche Feder ist in der Recon eingebaut, wenn man den Rahmen Größe L hat.

Will die Gabel evtl. verkaufen, ein Kollege hat interesse, will aber die Feder wissen. Hab aber leider die Gabel nicht da, sprich ich kann nicht nachschauen!!


----------



## sh0rt (16. Dezember 2008)

Standard bis 70Kg glaub ich, auf jedenfall eine unter der Blauen/Hart...ich hätte noch ne günstige 70 - 80kg Feder neu abzugeben


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

Ne danke, der ist ein Fliegengewicht, der braucht eher ncoh ne weichere!!

Wieviel wiegst du, wenn du die härter gebraucht hast, ich fand die verbaute gerade recht, bei meinen 78kg. Obwohl ich meist nur ca. 110mm ausgenutzt habe.

Höchstens mal bei einem Drop oder so!!


----------



## sh0rt (16. Dezember 2008)

78 - 80...wollte die härtere Testen...ka wie jemand mit 80kg die fahren soll..BRETT hart ^^ hab selten mehr wie 90mm im Trail geschafft ^^


----------



## sh0rt (16. Dezember 2008)

So,

schade aber leider hat der Dämpfer im Threesome schon 55mm Hub, habe eben mal ein Brettchen gesägt auf 145mm gebohrt und eingesetzt anstelle des Dämpfers...damit stöst schon FAST das Hinterrad an die Sattelstrebe und nutzt ~130mm Federweg.

Also werden Sie wohl den Rahmen umgebaut haben...


----------



## biker-wug (16. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schade, aber echt interessant, was du alles bastelst!!
Laut dem Fuzzi vom Bergamont Stand auf der Eurobike hat sich aber nichts getan, zwischen 08 und 09, aber der hat auch nix von den 140mm erzählt.


Wiege auch so knappe 80 kilo, und fand die Feder echt passend!!


----------



## robotti80 (18. Dezember 2008)

Sorry dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe.
Interessanterweise habe ich auch keine Emailbenachrichtigungen für dieses Thema bekommen, obwohl ich dieses nach wie vor aboniert habe.



biker-wug schrieb:


> @robotti80: Und schon was rausgekommen mit dem Rahmenset??




Ja der Verkäufer hat sich mittlerweile sogar gemeldet.
Er hatte ja soviel um die Ohren (irgendwelche Hochzeitsvorberetungen, Schwiegermutter angeblich gestorben...) und konnte sich daher nicht um seine ebay Auktion kümmern. 

Seine Bankverbindungsdaten habe ich bekommen ebenso den Preis inklusive Versand nach Österreich.
Einbezahlt habe ich noch am selben Tag als ich seine Email bekommen habe.
Außerdem habe ich noch bei einem anderen Käufer nachgefragt und auch dieser bestätigte mir sehr träge Geschäftsmethoden vor allem hinsichtlich Versand.
Mit diesen Aussichten erwarte ich den Rahmen wohl erst nächstes Jahr.
Solange er nicht zu sehr mitgenommen bei mir ankommt soll es mir Recht sein.
Weihnachten ist ohnehin fianziell sehr anstrengend, zumindest für mich.




sh0rt schrieb:


> Buchsen noch nicht bestellt, erstmal gedreht und wieder eingebaut Die am Oberrohr sahen aus wie nagelneu
> 
> Habe mal bei BGM Angefragt ob man an 2007er Rahmen länger hubige Dämpfer anbauen könnte..bzw. was zu 2009 geändert wurde




Setz uns in Kenntnis über eine Antwort seitens Bergamont.


Weiß wer etwas über Hub des DT Swiss SSD 190L mit 200mm Einbaulänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der Hub da 55mm.

Ist nach meinem Wissen bei allen DT Dämpfern mit 200mm so!!


----------



## robotti80 (18. Dezember 2008)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der Hub da 55mm.



Da dürftest du richtig liegen.
Zumindest hab ich das jetzt mehrmals gelesen.
200 mm Einbaulänge bei 55 mm Hub



biker-wug schrieb:


> Ist nach meinem Wissen bei allen DT Dämpfern mit 200mm so!!



Da liegst du falsch.
Der DT Swiss SSD 210L hat sowohl bei Einbaulänge 190 als auch 200 mm einen Hub von 50 mm.


----------



## sh0rt (21. Dezember 2008)

Na robotti dann hoffen wir mal das er bald da ist! 

Mein Dämpfer ist beim Service sollte so Anfang Januar wieder eintrudeln..Zugstufen reparieren, neuer Zylinder der hat dicken Steinschlag bekommen und eben Service.

Neues Hinterrad ist in Arbeit und dann werde ich wohl endlich mal ein neues Bild reinstellen  Neue Pedale gibts auch noch....weihnachten beschenkt man sich ja...


----------



## biker-wug (21. Dezember 2008)

Bilder gibt es bei mir nach Weihnachten auch mal wieder, neues Laufrad hinten, neue Schnellspanner sind unterwegs, dann noch ein paar Details mit der Minute und auch neue Pedale, die gibt es zu Weihnachten!!

Mal ein Update sozusagen, nach dem großem Crash!!


----------



## biker-wug (28. Dezember 2008)

Bilder gibt es noch keine, jetzt hat die Minute Platinum IT MIlch gegeben, sinkt im Federweg zusammen. Sprich die IT Einheit hat nen Treffer. Hab jetzt die Recon wieder drin!!
Mal schauen wie lang!!
Und wieder das alte Problem, nutze nur 10-11cm des Federwegs aus. Was mich echt langweilt, also doch weiche Feder kaufen??!?!!?!???!!


----------



## sh0rt (30. Dezember 2008)

Biker-Wug wie schade mit der Gabel 



 

Neuer Zylinder nach Steinschlag, Zugstufe repariert, Service,....ein Eisklumpen gerade  nachher mal zusammenbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. Dezember 2008)

Das mit der Gabel nervt, aber jetzt wird die Recon getunt, so einfach ist das!!
Hab frisches Öl bestellt, den Poplock Adjust Hebel um die Druckstufe zu regeln, und dann noch ne weiche Feder!!

Mal schauen wie sich das fährt!!

Die Minute kommt zum User ruedigold, der repariert sie mir wieder!

Mal schauen was da rauskommt!!


Dämpfer frisch vom Service, hat bei mir damals echt was gebracht, hat danach wieder besser angesprochen!!


----------



## sh0rt (30. Dezember 2008)

Meine Zugstufe war ja im Eimer...die hat schon argh verzögert ausgefedert und das Drehrad hatte keine Funktion mehr  Nun geht das alles wieder....der schmatzt jetzt lustig auf den ersten 5mm des Hubs...ka warum aber ich glaube das hatte ich früher auch schon...


----------



## biker-wug (30. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem schmatzen hatte ich auch. Sowohl nach dem Service, als auch im September, als ich den neuen Rahmen bekommen hab, da war ja auch ein neuer Dämpfer dabei!!

Das ist nichts schlimmes!!


----------



## sh0rt (1. Januar 2009)

http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/full_suspension_mtb/detail/threesome-8-9

Die neuen Bergamont bikes sind online...12.5kg für das teure Threesome mit 140mm ist ne Ansage!


----------



## biker-wug (1. Januar 2009)

Noch dazu mit potientail zum leichter werden, Lenker Vorbau Sattelstütze!!

Aber farblich war 2007 und 2008 schöner!!!

Wo ist das WEISSE BIKE!!!


----------



## sh0rt (1. Januar 2009)

Gestern los gewesen wie wunderbar so ein Dämpfer doch ist wenn er funktioniert


----------



## robotti80 (2. Januar 2009)

Voller Freude kann ich euch berichten, dass mein bei ebay ersteigerter Rahmen des Threesome 6.7 kurz vor Jahreswechsel doch noch zu mir gefunden hat.
Das Ding scheint, soweit ich es begutachten konnte, in Ordnung zu sein.
Der Rahmen ist ziemlich verdreckt bei mir angekommen.
Dreck und Staub finden sich überall im Bereich der Lager.
Ich denke, ich werde in einer Mußestunde sämtliche Lager zerlegen, reinigen und neu einfetten.
Ein paar Lack-Pläsuren finden sich vor allem auf der Kettenstrebe als ob kein Kettenstrebenschutz verwendet worden wäre.
Es ist ein solcher auch nicht zu finden auf diesem Rahmen oder nciht mehr - keine Ahnung.
Auf der Gabel ist in Höhe der Scheibenbremsaufnahme der weiße Lack sogar flächig runter und das Seil der Pop Lock Remote ist auch nur mehr lose dabei.
Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich dennoch zufrieden in Anbetracht des sehr guten Preises.
Unterlagen sind bis auf das Handbuch für die Federgabel auch vollzählig.
Ganz wichtig war mir der Kaufbeleg und diesen habe ich original bekommen.
Sogar von einem Fachgeschäft der ZEG in 66806 Ensdorf.


----------



## biker-wug (8. Januar 2009)

Und hast den Rahmen schon aufgebaut?? Wenn ja, Bilder bitte!

@short: Nette Winterbilder, war vorgestern auch ne Runde bitterkaltes Schneebiken!! War echt genial, was will man mehr!!


----------



## robotti80 (8. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Und hast den Rahmen schon aufgebaut?? Wenn ja, Bilder bitte!



Oh nein.
Das dauert sicher noch ein Weilchen.
Aktuell hat es bei uns auch permanent zweistellige Minusgrade.
Das animiert nicht besonders zum Schrauben im Keller.

Im Moment bin ich noch am Teile beschaffen.
Da es aber ein hochwertiger Aufbau werden wird, dauert es eben noch.
Geld geht dabei nämlich ordentlich drauf.

Bisher habe ich lediglich einen DT Swiss SSD 190 L Dämpfer und eine Avid Juicy 3 in weiß besorgt.
Buchsen für den Einbau sind ebenfalls noch ausständig.

Die nächsten Investitionen werden ein DT Swiss Laufradsatz und eine Federgabel werden.
Als Federgabel interessiert mich die Rock Shox Pike 454.
Möglicherweise sogar als Air U-Turn und nicht als Stahlfedergabel wegen der Gewichtsersparnis.
*Die Frage ist halt, wie das Ansprechverhalten der Luftgabel zum Stahlfederpendant ist.* 

Ganz zum Schluß kommt Antrieb, Cockpit, Sattel und eventuell neue Sattelstütze.
Lenker wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein weißer Ritchey WCS werden.
Den Sattel möchte ich auch in weiß haben.
Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, was es werden wird.

Bilder kommen ganz sicher, aber keine Ahnung wann das sein wird.


----------



## sh0rt (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die Luftgabel das ansrprechverhalten ist schlechter beim Schotterweg rüttelts ein wenig mehr an den händen aber richtige unebenheiten werden sauber aufgelutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (8. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich habe die Luftgabel das ansrprechverhalten ist schlechter beim Schotterweg rüttelts ein wenig mehr an den händen aber richtige unebenheiten werden sauber aufgelutscht



Das/_die_ Bike/_Pike_ wird bevorzugt auf Singletrails eingesetzt. 
Gröbere Steine und Wurzeln sowie holprige Waldwege muss sie meistern können. 
Schotter ist für mich kein großartiges Argument.
Also wenn Sie bei kleineren Unebenheiten weniger gefühlvoll zu Werke geht, dann ist das allemal zu verschmerzen.
Dafür wird die Air besser auf Körpergewicht und Ausrüstung einzustellen sein nehm ich mal an.
Somit ist auch gewährleistet, dass der volle Federweg ausgenutzt wird.
Bei den restlichn Features ist sie soweit ich weiß mit der Stahlfeder Pike ident.


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

Steh gerade in Verhandlungen mit einem Bike-Parts Händler bezüglich eines DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufradsatz.
Die sind nämlich wirklich über die Maßen unverschämt teuer, würden aber farblich super zum Rahmen des Threesome 6.7 passen.
Und qualitativ und gewichtsmäßig sind diese Räder über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Ich hoffe, dass wir uns über den Preis einig werden.
Das reißt nämlich ein ordentliches Loch in mein Aufbau Budget.


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

Oh ja die 1750 sind fein aber eben auch sehr teuer...

Um nochmal zur Pike zu kommen, ich habe den Umstieg von Stahl auf Luft nicht bereut bisher, gerade wenn man mal seinen Luftdruck und Negativdruck gefunden hat ist es wunderbar.


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Um nochmal zur Pike zu kommen, ich habe den Umstieg von Stahl auf Luft nicht bereut bisher, gerade wenn man mal seinen Luftdruck und Negativdruck gefunden hat ist es wunderbar.



Sehr gut, denn die Air Pike würde mir allein schon wegen des Gewichtsunterschiedes zur Stahlfederversion mehr zusagen.
Wenngleich man sagen muss, dass die Air Pike keineswegs ein Leichtgewicht ist.
Wie funktioniert die Absenkung? Wie stell cih mir das vor?
Ist das genau so fummelig wie bei das U-Turn der Stahlfederversion?


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

Im Grunde ist das genau gleich lustiges Rädchen zum drehen...aber aus Metall mit nem Bügel zum hochklappen da kann man auch ohne Probleme mit Vollfingerhandschuhen mit schwung drann schrauben....


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das genau gleich lustiges Rädchen zum drehen...aber aus Metall mit nem Bügel zum hochklappen da kann man auch ohne Probleme mit Vollfingerhandschuhen mit schwung drann schrauben....



Ach so ist das.
Ich dachte schon, dass sich die Gabel mittels kurzem Dreh alleine absenkt.
Offenbar bedarf es auch hier mehrere Umdrehungen bis man bei 110 mm Restfederweg angekommen ist.
Danke für die Aufklärung.
Ist die Pike auch brav beim Halten des Drucks oder gibt so schon nach, sodass man nachpumpen müsste?


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

Habe meine erst seit ~2-3 Monaten musste nicht nachpumpen....trotz starken Temperaturschwankungen und ausfahrten im eiskalten....


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nämlich eine Gebrauchte mit ca. 1000 Kilometern im Auge.
Eine 2008er Pike mit Air U-Turn.
Bisher hat kein Service noch stattgefunden und angeblich hält sie auch vorbildlich die Luft.

Wo hast du deine Pike erworben wenn man fragen darf und was hast du dafür ausgeben müssen?


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

399 Air UTurn 2008 bei bikediscount


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Bekanntgabe.
Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit heutzutage.


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

Auch nicht uninteressant erscheint mir eine neue Revelation 426 Air U-Turn 110-140mm Maxle Lite.
Vor allem hinsichtlich Gewicht und Features verglichen zur Pike.
Kann im Prinzip das Gleiche wie die Pike, ist aber um einiges leichter als diese.
Leider auch im Preis recht abgehoben wenn man sich die Maxle Lite VErsion ansieht.


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

Revelation und Recon sind sich eben sehr aenlich bzw. waren es bis 2008....also da macht die Pike mehr sinn.


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Revelation und Recon sind sich eben sehr aenlich bzw. waren es bis 2008....also da macht die Pike mehr sinn.



Ich kann bei der neuen Revelation keinen Unterschied zu einer Pike erkennen, abgesehen von Gewicht.


----------



## biker-wug (10. Januar 2009)

FInd auch, dass sich die 09er Revelation nicht zu sehr von der Pike unterscheidet, also die Rev mit Maxle.

Die Laufräder wären der Obertraum, muss man schon sagen!!

Zum Thema Luft oder Stahlfeder, fahre ja die Recon Stahlfeder, und hab schon so einige Luftgabeln getestet, ob meine MInute, ne Talas, ne Rev Air, aber vom ansprechen her ist ne Stahlfeder ne Stahlfeder!!

Wobei ich jetzt speziell die Pike noch nicht getestet hab im Vergleich!!

Das Gewicht spricht wiederrum für die Pike Air!!

Nächste Problem bei den Coil Gabeln, die ersatzfedern, so man eine braucht kosten auch gleich 40euro.
Vorteil Coil. Service läßt sich locker selber machen!!!


----------



## robotti80 (10. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die Laufräder wären der Obertraum, muss man schon sagen!!



Diese will ich auf alle Fälle haben.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Das Gewicht spricht wiederrum für die Pike Air!!



Das seh ich auch so und vor allem die leichte EInstellbarkeit.
Service spricht wieder ganz klar gegen eine Luftgabel.
Wobei ich eh erst Service machen lasse, wenn was nciht gehen sollte.
Bisher hatte ich eigentlich immer Glück mit den Gabeln.
Bis auf eine U-Turn Einheit ist nichts kaputt geworden.



biker-wug schrieb:


> fahre ja die Recon Stahlfeder, und hab schon so einige Luftgabeln getestet, ob meine MInute, ne Talas, ne Rev Air, aber vom ansprechen her ist ne Stahlfeder ne Stahlfeder!!



Die Recon war ja als Stahlfedergabel im Threesome 6.7 standardmäßig dabei.
Wäre natürlich auch eine Option aber eben schwer zu vereinbaren mit einem Steckachsen Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

Rev wurde ja komplett überarbeitet für 2009: leichtere Krone, neue Motion Control Einheit, Maxle


----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2009)

der Unterschied zwischen der Pike und der Revalation ist die Bauhöhe (zumindest bis 2008) die 10mm mehr Federweg der Pike und die gesamt knapp 2cm mehr Bauhöhe, haben dem flotten Dreier mehr Laufruhe verschafft ... 
Die Steckachse gibt zu dem noch etwas mehr Steifigkeit ...


----------



## sh0rt (10. Januar 2009)

Laut dem Chart von Sram
Pike 518mm
Recon 509mm

http://sram.com/_media/techdocs/2009 RockShox Axle2Crown.pdf

KA wie sich das mit gesamt höhe verträgt


----------



## biker-wug (10. Januar 2009)

Ja, die Recon war serie dran!! 
Das mit dem Steifer der Pike glaub ich hat sich auch zur 09er Revelation erübrigt, da die ja Maxle Light hat.

Einbauhöhe sollte auch ziemlich identisch sein, zwischen Pike und Revelation 09. Ich finde die Einbauhöhe der Recon echt in Ordnung, nicht viel Unterschied zu meiner MInute zum Beispiel, die baut auch höher um ca. 1,5cm.

Ein Bekannter hat die DT Laufräder letztens auf ebay von nem Händler NEU für knapp unter 500 gekauft, so zur Info!!


----------



## robotti80 (11. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat die DT Laufräder letztens auf ebay von nem Händler NEU für knapp unter 500 gekauft, so zur Info!!



Ja genau dieser Preis steht auch bei mir zur Debatte.


Im übrigen hab ich es jetzt dem sh0rt gleich getan und die Pike 454 Air U-Turn bei bikediscount für 399 Euro bestellt.
Somit ist die Gabelfrage gelöst. Danke nochmal für den Tipp.
Durch die Airvariante der Pike bleibt das gewicht auch noch halbwegs im Rahmen.


----------



## sh0rt (13. Januar 2009)

Viel SpaÃ damit! 

Ich wollte auch gestern was bei Ebay ersteigern...hat leider nicht geklappt...am Ende ging ein neuwertiges 2008er Enduro 9.8 fÃ¼r 1100â¬ weg O_O davon hÃ¤tte ich auch 2 genommen


----------



## robotti80 (13. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Viel SpaÃ damit!



Vielen Dank.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gestern was bei Ebay ersteigern...hat leider nicht geklappt...am Ende ging ein neuwertiges 2008er Enduro 9.8 fÃ¼r 1100â¬ weg O_O davon hÃ¤tte ich auch 2 genommen



Hab ich gesehen.
Sehr hochwertige Ausstattung fÃ¼r kleines Geld.
Der Rahmen mit RahmenhÃ¶he XL ist zwar nicht so prÃ¤chtig, aber die Teile im Einzelverkauf hÃ¤tten locker ein paar hundert Euro mehr gebracht.

FÃ¼r mich und meinen Einsatzzweck ist das Enduro allerdings eine Nummer zu heftig.
Aber bei dem Preis hÃ¤tte ich vermutlich auch zugegriffen, wenn ich mich nicht gerade im Aufbau des Threesome befunden hÃ¤tte. 


Auf ebay findet man derzeit recht dubios anmutende Versteigerungen.
FÃ¼r einen Kollegen von mir hab ich ein Threesome im Auge gehabt.
Dieses tauchte aber kurz nacheinander bei zwei unterschiedlichen VerkÃ¤ufern mit demselben Foto auf.
Sehr markanter Hintergrund und eindeutig festzustellen, aber seht selbst:







Artikelnummer:                                  220339599518
http://cgi.ebay.de/BERGAMONT-THREESOME-5-8_W0QQitemZ220339599518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item220339599518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Artikelnummer:                                  220340003802
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Threesome-5-8-All-Mountain-Geometrie_W0QQitemZ220340003802QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item220340003802&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2009)

und hier Nummer 3 dazu:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Threes...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

die anderen beiden sind beendet ....


----------



## robotti80 (13. Januar 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> und hier Nummer 3 dazu:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Threesome-5-8-All-Mountain-Geometrie_W0QQitemZ220343705455QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item220343705455&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> die anderen beiden sind beendet ....




Aller guten Dinge sind 3 nicht wahr?


----------



## biker-wug (13. Januar 2009)

Komischerweise sind das 2 verschiedene Verkäufer, sehr interessant. Vor allem da einmal ein Verkäufer ohne Bewertung dabei ist!!

Sowas kann man wenn dann nur ersteigern und persönlich holen, alles andere wäre mir zu riskant!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (14. Januar 2009)

Hier in diesem thread kamen die verbauten Lager am Threesome 6.7 zur Sprache.
Meines Erachtens gab es diesbezüglich eine Diskrepanz, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, da ich mich diesbezüglich wirklich nicht auskenne.

Beim Hauptschwinglager herrscht Einigkeit: 6903 RS (2 Stück)
restliche Lager (6 Stück): 61801 2RSR bzw 6801 RS

*Welcher Typ ist denn nun richtig bei den restlichen Lagern deren 6 Stück am Rahmen verbaut werden?*

*Benötigt man für das Lösen und erneute Anschrauben der Lager unbedingt einen Drehmomentschlüssel?*

Ich habe nämlich keinen, würde aber dennoch gerne den Rahmen auseinander nehmen um vor dem Neuaufbau für eine komplette Reinigung und Einfettung sorgen zu können.


*Ist es richtig, dass ich als Zweitbesitzer des Threesome Rahmens trotz originalem Kaufbeleg und Kassenbon Bergamont gegenüber keine Garantie geltend machen kann wenn etwas sein sollte im schlimmsten Fall?*

Vielen liebe Dank schon im Vorhinein.


----------



## sh0rt (14. Januar 2009)

Bei BGM steht irgendwo dass nur Erstbesitzer Garantie bekommen...aber ich meine ich hab nen normalen Kassenbon und son Zettel vom Laden mit Rahmennummer etc...da darf ich meinen Namen selbst eintragen...habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht


----------



## biker-wug (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

mal ne Frage, hab gerade mein Hollowtech II Lager demontiert um es zu tauschen, jetzt die Frage. Bei mir waren weder links noch rechts so Distanzscheiben verbaut, sollen doch welche rein normalerweise, oder??

Wie ist das bei euch, wäre echt interessant, damit ich das neue montieren kann!

Wie breit ist das Tretlager? 68mm oder 73mm??

Dringend!!

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (14. Januar 2009)

hab links und rechts auch ne plastik scheibe...ka wie breit das dann ist


----------



## biker-wug (14. Januar 2009)

Links und rechts. Auch nicht schlecht, hab es jetzt mal so montiert das ich links 2,5mm hab rechts keine.
So ist es beim 73mm beschrieben.

Wie gesagt, davor war gar keine montiert, allerdings ist ja auch das Lager schon im Sack!! Wer weiß ob das zusammenhängt??!!?!?!

Hab jetzt die Recon geservicet, weichere Feder, Dämpfungsöl gewechselt, PopLock Adjust Hebel montiert, für einstellbare Druckstufe. Bin allerdings nur kurz im Hof ne Runde gerollt, war schon dunkel.

Wenn es morgen klappt, dreh ich mal ne Runde.

Meine Minute kommt auch schon wieder zu mir, frisch repariert, Service gemacht und ein bisserl verbessert!!

Mal schauen welche ich weiterfahre. Vielleicht wechsel ich auch des öftern mal durch!!


----------



## sh0rt (14. Januar 2009)

ich hab 1ne an der Kettenblatt Seite...war eben nochmal schauen  sorry für die Falsche aussage


----------



## basti138 (14. Januar 2009)

Beim 73 Gehäuse soll bei Shimano antriebsseitig eine rein und bei Truvativ Stylo (Giga Pipe) Threesome 7.7 und 7.8 keine.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Januar 2009)

Einwandfrei, danke für die Info, dann hab ich richtig montiert, und es war vom Händler falsch montiert, als er meinen Rahmen getauscht hat, nach dem Bruch!!

Irgendwie ist mittlerweilen bis auf Kurbel, Schalthebel und Bremse fast alles neu an dem Bike!!

Glaub ich brauch ne neuen Kurbel und ne neue Bremse


----------



## sh0rt (15. Januar 2009)

Ist bei mir genauso und die SLX Garnitur liegt schon hier 
Lenker, Schalthebel, Rahmen, Dämpfer ich glaube das wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Beim Hauptschwinglager herrscht Einigkeit: 6903 RS (2 Stück)
> restliche Lager (6 Stück): 61801 2RSR bzw 6801 RS
> 
> *Welcher Typ ist denn nun richtig bei den restlichen Lagern deren 6 Stück am Rahmen verbaut werden?*



Laut Markus Seibt von Bergamont ist es genau dieses Lager:

61801 2RSR

So hat er es mir per E-Mail geschickt vor rund einem Jahr.


@Short: SLX Kurbel hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber dann gleich die mit 2 Kettenblättern!! Kann mich aber noch nicht so recht durchringen, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Hab an der LX schon das mittlere Blatt getauscht, und ein neues Lager reingemacht, das muss erst mal noch halten, sozusagen!


----------



## sh0rt (15. Januar 2009)

Meine eine Lagerschale laeuft auch nicht mehr so toll und nen mittleres Blatt brauchte ich auch und ein groÃes wÃ¤re nicht schlecht...

~25â¬ Lager
~30â¬ 2 KettenblÃ¤tter
Alternativ 70â¬ fÃ¼r Komplette Kurbelgarnitur mit Lager...

FÃ¼r mich kam nur die "3 Ring" Variante in Frage, dafÃ¼r fahre ich einfach zu viele Touren wo man auch das groÃe mal wirklich braucht


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2009)

Da hatte ich gute Beziehungen, Lager 13, Kettenblatt 18, das hat gepaßt!!

DAs mit den Touren ist auch das Problem bei mir, warum ich mich nciht entscheiden kann. Gerade beim AlpenX, wenn man mal so ne Asphalt Verbindungsetappe hat, ist das große schon net schlecht!

Naja mal schauen, was sich entwickelt!!

Sag ja immer, der Trend ginge zum 2.Threesome, HIHI!!!


----------



## robotti80 (15. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Laut Markus Seibt von Bergamont ist es genau dieses Lager:
> 
> 61801 2RSR
> 
> So hat er es mir per E-Mail geschickt vor rund einem Jahr.



Danke nochmal.
Ich hab nämlich jetzt die andere Info rausgesucht.
Keine Ahnung, ob da ein Unterschied besteht:



basti138 schrieb:


> Heyhooo!
> Also, die Lagertypen Threesome Modelle 2007.
> Die beiden großen (Hauptlagerung Schwinge) => 6903 als RS (2x)
> Die anderen 6801 als RS (6x).
> ...


----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2009)

Weiß ich auch nicht, sollte man mal einen Maschinenbauer fragen, die kennen sich doch mit sowas aus!! 

Wie gesagt, die Info von mir ist direkt Bergamont, wenn man über Bergamont bestellt, kommen auch die von mir genannten Lager.


War vorhin mal ne Runde drehen, mit der getunten Recon, andere Feder, Poplock Adjust, frisches Öl, Ölmenge leicht verringert!!

Genial, muss sagen, ist wie ne neue Gabel, das hätte ich viel früher machen sollen, dann hätte ich mir die Minute sparen können!!
Jetzt hab ich zwei Gabeln, naja mal schauen!!

Tretlager paßt auch, auch die Kettenlinie!!


----------



## sh0rt (15. Januar 2009)

Welche Feder? Wieviel Öl weniger?
Klingt ja super, da hast du ja dann eine gute Alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2009)

Bin auf die weichere Feder umgestiegen, hab jetzt vielleicht 6-7mm mehr SAG, spricht aber feiner an und nutzt mehr Federweg!! Begeistert mich echt.

Öl soll sein 118ml, hab jetzt 115drin, dann nutzt man auch den Federweg besser aus!

Das mit der Alternative stimmt, vor allem für die Alpentour im Sommer.

Die Minute mit dem IT ist genial, Handling perfekt, aber leider ist das IT empfindlich, sprich ne 1wöchige Biketour ist mir damit wahrscheinlich zu riskant!!


----------



## Makke (15. Januar 2009)

ich habe auch die SLX jetzt an meinem Dreier ... passt optisch sehr gut ... nur habe ich die Kettenblätter getauscht ... 22er XT und 36er Raceface .. die SLXer sind "recht schwer"


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Wieviel macht das denn aus, also der Wechsel von SLX auf XT Kettenblätter??

Find ich echt krass, bin selber nicht so der Gewichtsfetischist!!

Leb nach dem Motto, bevor ich am Bike spare, lieber selber 2-3 Kilo abnehmen!!


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wieviel macht das denn aus, also der Wechsel von SLX auf XT Kettenblätter??
> Find ich echt krass, bin selber nicht so der Gewichtsfetischist!



ich glaube das waren knapp 50 Gramm!!! ... des ist ne Menge 
Der Ursprung dieser Aktion war eigentlich, das ich die SLX mit 22/36/bashguard kaufen wollte, die aber niergends lieferbar ist ... so musste ich wieder umbauen und habe die Gelegenheit genutzt den Kram mal zu Wiegen ... 
Das Gewichtsersparnis, gemessen an meinen 90kg Lebendmasse, ist dabei eher kosmetisch ...



biker-wug schrieb:


> Leb nach dem Motto, bevor ich am Bike spare, lieber selber 2-3 Kilo abnehmen!!



das ist noch viel schwerer ... Gewicht am Bike sparen kostet nur Geld, an einem selbst ne Menge Schweiß und Quälerei ...


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

50gramm, dass ist der Hit!!

So Leute, gerade ist meine Minute wieder gekommen. Daher mal ne Frage, hat einer einen Plan, woher ich diesen Gabelkonus für den Steuersatz einzeln bekommen kann. Tausch ja momentan öfters die Gabel und das wäre echt einfacher, wenn ich das Teil nicht jedesmal vom Gabelschaft ziehen müßte und danach wieder auf die andere aufschlagen!!

Andere Frage, ist das eigentlich ein Semiintegrierter Steuersatz??

Hab mich mit dem Thema noch nie wirklich beschäftigt??


----------



## Makke (16. Januar 2009)

jepp ... der ist Semi ... semi weil: ein Schale in das Steuerrohr kommt, aber Steuersatz innen und nicht außen sitzt.
von den wenigsten diese Steuersätze bekommt man die Teile einzeln ... am besten einen neuen holen und den Rest als Ersatzteil einlagern ...


----------



## the_brain_mave (16. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> 50gramm, dass ist der Hit!!
> 
> So Leute, gerade ist meine Minute wieder gekommen. Daher mal ne Frage, hat einer einen Plan, woher ich diesen Gabelkonus für den Steuersatz einzeln bekommen kann. Tausch ja momentan öfters die Gabel und das wäre echt einfacher, wenn ich das Teil nicht jedesmal vom Gabelschaft ziehen müßte und danach wieder auf die andere aufschlagen!!



Einfach den Konus einsägen, sodass du einen offenen Ring hast. Tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch. 
Beim nächsten Wechsel musst du dann nur umstecken ohne Werkzeug. Pass aber auf, dass dir der Ring nicht runterfällt. Durch das Bücken bräuchtest du dann nämlich 3 x so lange für den Umbau


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Gibt es da keine Probleme mit dem Schmutz??

Wobei der Syntace Steuersatz, der im Liteville 301 ist, hat auch einen geschlitzten Konus.
Sprich eigentlich sollte das funktionieren.

Muss ich mir mal anschauen!!


----------



## the_brain_mave (16. Januar 2009)

Bei mir nicht (und auch bei keinem mir Bekannten). Hat doch keine dichtwirkung der Konus...

Bei vielen Carbonsteuerrohren wird übrigens ein geschlitzter Konus empfohlen, bzw. bei Rahmensets gleich so mitgeliefert. Wer möchte auch schon auf so eine Konstruktion etwas aufschlagen. Im Rennradbereich wird das schon viele Jahre so eingesetzt.


----------



## robotti80 (16. Januar 2009)

Die Jungs (und eventuell auch Mädels) bei bike-discount.de waren wirklich von der ganz schnellen Sorte.
Vergangenen Sonntag habe ich die Gabel bestellt.
Am darauffolgenden Montag hab ich per Vorkasse online überwiesen.
Und bereits heute (Freitag) ist die Gabel bei mir zuhause eingetroffen.

Mit dabei sogar eine PopLoc Remote links, obwohl laut Artiklbeschreibung nicht inkludiert.
Auch die Versandkosten von lediglich 4,95 Euro für grenzübergreifenden Versand (DPD) sind mehr als fair.

Hoffentlich rennt bei meinem DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufradsatz auch alles so glatt.
Bin echt schwer begeistert von der Abwicklung durch bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (16. Januar 2009)

BOAH! Ich hatte keinen PopLoc Remote Hebel dabei wie fies ist das denn.... 
Edit: Damals war der Preis aber auch nur 349â¬


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Das werde ich echt machen, also den Konus aufschlitzen!!

Das nenn ich mal ne schnelle Lieferung, nicht schlecht, kann man nix sagen!!


----------



## robotti80 (16. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> BOAH! Ich hatte keinen PopLoc Remote Hebel dabei wie fies ist das denn....
> Edit: Damals war der Preis aber auch nur 349



Wenn ich es mir aussuchen hätte können, dann hätte ich auch weniger gezahlt und auf die PopLoc Remote verzichtet.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2009)

Den reinen PopLock find ich auch überflüssig, aber den mit Adjust, den ich jetzt hab find ich nicht schlecht, Druckstufe einstellen ist nie verkehrt. Auch damit die Gabel an Stufen nicht so abtaucht!!

Aber auf LockOut ist echt ge......!


----------



## sh0rt (21. Januar 2009)

So mein Rad ist beim HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r den FrÃ¼hjahrscheck und schauen das alles mit dem Hinterbau passt.

Auf Ebay( 160310592778) ist ein 3some Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer (2007er) der steht schon bei 334â¬ und noch paar Tage bis der auslaeuft...da hat robotti schon nen ganz anderes SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht


----------



## biker-wug (21. Januar 2009)

Nach was schaut der da beim Hinterbau???
Lager oder auch wegen Rissen??

Sprich hast Muffe, dass du auch schon leichte Risse hast??

Den Rahmen auf ebay hab ich auch bei den beobachteten drin, bin auch neugierig was der bringt!!

Aber da mit dem Schnäppchen hast definitiv recht!!


----------



## sh0rt (21. Januar 2009)

Ne garnix wildes...nur irgendwie glaube ich das die Aufnahme hinten nicht 100% gerade ist...

Ja aber sonst ist ja schon eine ganz gute Ausfallquote bei den Hinterbauten des Threesome  hat eigentlich ausser mir noch jemand den ersten Rahmen?


----------



## Makke (21. Januar 2009)

ja ich! ... und bin auch froh drüber ... und hoffe vor allem, daß das so bleibt!


----------



## robotti80 (21. Januar 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Auf Ebay( 160310592778) ist ein 3some Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer (2007er) der steht schon bei 334â¬ und noch paar Tage bis der auslaeuft...



Ich beobachte den Artikel auch schon ein Weile.
Gestern Vormittag lag der Rahmen noch bei 289 Euro.



sh0rt schrieb:


> da hat robotti schon nen ganz anderes SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht



Das ist richtig.
Aber der von mir ersteigerte Rahmen ist ein 6.7er und gebraucht, dafÃ¼r aber samt Gabel.
Der aktuell angebotene 7.7er ist nagelneu.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Ja aber sonst ist ja schon eine ganz gute Ausfallquote bei den Hinterbauten des Threesome  hat eigentlich ausser mir noch jemand den ersten Rahmen?



Ich hoffe dass meiner auch eine Weile hÃ¤lt, denn sonst kÃ¶nnte es problematisch werden hinsichtlich der Abwicklung eines Garantiefalls mit Bergamont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (21. Januar 2009)

Aber zwischen dem 6.7 und dem 7.7 ist nur die Farbe unterschiedlich, der Rest bleibt gleich!! 
Neu ist der einzige Vorteil, gegenüber deinem Rahmen!
Aber dein Set war ein Schnäppchen!!

Mit der Garantie solltest keine Probleme haben, wennst den Original Kaufbeleg noch hast, den wollten sie bei mir sehen!!


----------



## sh0rt (21. Januar 2009)

Biker-Wug hast du das über den Händler gemacht wo du das bike auch gekauft hast?


----------



## robotti80 (21. Januar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber zwischen dem 6.7 und dem 7.7 ist nur die Farbe unterschiedlich, der Rest bleibt gleich!!



Yeah I know.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Neu ist der einzige Vorteil, gegenüber deinem Rahmen!



Yeah I know.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber dein Set war ein Schnäppchen!!



Yeah I think so.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Mit der Garantie solltest keine Probleme haben, wennst den Original Kaufbeleg noch hast, den wollten sie bei mir sehen!!



Yeah I hope so.
Den originalen Kaufbeleg hab ich lobenswerterweise bekommen.
Ist von einem einem Händler der Zweirad Expertengruppe (ZEG) ausgestellt.
Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass ich nie davon Gebrauch machen muss.


----------



## biker-wug (21. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich habe es damals über den Händler gemacht, bei dem ich des gekauft hab!! Bin zufrieden mit ihm, was das betrifft, hat sich gut gekümmert!!

Aber laut Telefonat damals mit Bergamont direkt, hätte ich das bei jedem Bergamont Händler machen können, einfach Bike hinbringen mit Beleg, die melden das dann an BGM.

Ich wollte es damals beim Händler machen, bei dem ich es gekauft hab, weil ich mir dachte, der hängt sich besser rein, wie ein anderer!!


----------



## sh0rt (27. Januar 2009)

So der Rahmen von letzter Woche ging fÃ¼r 421â¬ weg 

Aber den hÃ¤tte ich auch genommen: hier


----------



## Makke (27. Januar 2009)

... ich weiß nicht, gebrauchte Rahmen ... da habe ich immer Bedenken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (27. Januar 2009)

Naja, das sehe ich net so eng, man sollte sie sich halt wenn möglich zuvor anschauen. Der 6.8er als SofortKauf war ja richtig günstig, respekt!!!

@shOrt: Warum verkaufst du die Pedale??


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

seid ihr alle eingeschlafen, oder tut sich nix an euren Bikes??
Bei mir tut sich derzeit am Threesome auch net viel, bau gerade ein Dirt, Alltagshardtail auf aus billigen Teilen!!

Was fahrt ihr am Threesome so für Vorbaulängen, überlege meinen 90mm auszutauschen, bin mir aber net sicher ob 80mm, 75mm oder 70mm. Hab leider keine zum testen zur Verfügung!

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (11. Februar 2009)

80mm Syncros AM

Mein 3some steht seit dem 31.12. im Keller, weil hier dauerhaft Eis auf allen Waldwegen ist und es einfach nicht wegtaut


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2009)

Den Vorbau hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber bin mir noch nicht sicher!!
Bei uns das gleiche Problem, alles vereist!!
Einfach nervig!!

Hab es letzte Woche einmal probiert, Ergebnis, fette Schwellung am Oberschenkel, Kratzer im Schaltwerk!!


----------



## Makke (11. Februar 2009)

75mm Superforce Syntace ... der original verbaute war mir viel zu lang ...

meines habe ich heute mal wieder bewegt ... 400m zum Dönermann und zurück .. ansonsten komme ich zur Zeit kaum aufs Rad ..


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2009)

Hast evtl. mal ein Bild mit dem Superforce. Der ist einfach auch nur schick!!

Auch ein Bild von Short mit dem AM wäre interessant!

Ciao


----------



## Makke (11. Februar 2009)

ist nicht sehr detailreich ... aber man kann ihn erkennen:


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2009)

Und gleich noch ne Frage hinterher, wie breit ist dein Lenker??


----------



## robotti80 (11. Februar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> seid ihr alle eingeschlafen



Nein, aber leider viel zu viel zu viel zu tun und keine Zeit fürs Hobby und das nicht mal am Wochenende.



biker-wug schrieb:


> oder tut sich nix an euren Bikes??



Leider nein.
Aber ich hab meinen DT Swiss EX1750 Laufradsatz wie geplant bekommen.
Sieht im Stand und unmontiert schon sehr pornös aus. 
Hinten ist diese patentierte 9 mm Schnellspannachse von DT Swiss drauf mit dem DT Swiss RWS Schnellspanner.

Außerdem habe ich noch eine schwarze Aerozine Kurbel vom Typ X12 FX A3 mit schwarzen KCNC Kettenblattschrauben besorgt. 
Passend zum Schwarz der Rock Shox Pike und zum magic weißen Rahmen des Threesome. (Bild angehängt)
Richtet euren Blick mal auf das Gewicht der Kurbel: 785 Gramm
Eine XT Kurbel wiegt mal eben locker 860 Gramm.

Und übernächste Woche mache ich Skiurlaub in Obertauern.
Also wirds dann frühestens Anfang März was mit dem Bestellen der restlichen Parts (Schaltung, Lenker, Pedale) und dem Zusammenbau derselben.
Ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm, da meine derzeitige Form gelinde gesagt unter jeder Kritik ist.


----------



## Makke (11. Februar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ne Frage hinterher, wie breit ist dein Lenker??



710mm ... klingt etwas breit. aber mit dem vorher verbauten 680 kam ich nicht so recht klar ...
habe mir angewöhnt an allen Rädern die selben Lenkerbreiten zu fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2009)

710mm, auch nicht schlecht!!

Drum hab ich gefragt, der hat einfach unbandig breit gewirkt auf dem Foto, jetzt wundert mich das nimmer!!

Ich fahre 685mm, aber mittlerweilen denk ich mir auch, a bisserl breiter wäre okay. Wenn ich bedenke, vor ein paar Jahren bin ich noch nen 58Flatbar mit Barends gefahren!! Unvorstellbar mittlerweilen!

@robotti: Die Kurbel sieht echt genial aus, respekt!!
Das die Laufräder Hammer ausschauen glaub ich sofort, hab ich ja bei meinem Kollegen gesehen!!


----------



## robotti80 (11. Februar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die Kurbel sieht echt genial aus, respekt!!



Wirklich?
Auf mienem Foto kann man nämlich nicht wirklich viel erkennen.
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob es nicht doch eine XT Kurbel werden sollte.
Aber diesmal habe ich mich gegen eine Kurbel aus dem Hause Shimano entschieden.
Vorher habe ich mich natürlich informiert ob diese Kurbel brauchbar ist.
Man kauft ja ungern die Katze im Sacke.
Orientiert habe ich mich nach folgendem Testbericht:
http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=3309



biker-wug schrieb:


> Das die Laufräder Hammer ausschauen glaub ich sofort, hab ich ja bei meinem Kollegen gesehen!!



Sehr dekadent ist ein Zettel in den Speichen mit Kontrollnummer und der Unterschrift des Monteurs, der für die manuelle Einspeichung verantwortlich ist.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Februar 2009)

Es gibt wieder Threesomes zu kaufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/170397/cat/46

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381003&highlight=threesome


Falls wer was braucht!!


----------



## robotti80 (12. Februar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Threesomes zu kaufen.
> 
> Falls wer was braucht!!



Der 2008er Jahrgang ist schon sehr fesch vom Design her.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt, dafür haben sie in meinen Augen 09 wieder nachgelassen, was das Design betrifft!!

Mich würde vor allem mal ne Runde mit dem Fox Dämpfer interessieren!!


----------



## biker-wug (24. Februar 2009)

Thema Dämpfer:

Einbaulänge 200 ist klar, wieviel Hub hat der X-Fusion??

Ein Kumpel will den mal testen, braucht aber zuvor den Hub.

Ciao


----------



## sh0rt (24. Februar 2009)

55mm


----------



## robotti80 (24. Februar 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mich würde vor allem mal ne Runde mit dem Fox Dämpfer interessieren!!



Davon kann ich dir dann zukünftig berichten, wenn es soweit ist. 



biker-wug schrieb:


> der X-Fusion
> Ein Kumpel will den mal testen, braucht aber zuvor den Hub.



Könnte bei Interesse diesen Dämpfer gebraucht in sehr gutem Zustand (aus einem Threesome 6.7) günstig anbieten.


----------



## basti138 (25. Februar 2009)

Hab den RP23 (OEM) drin und er gefällt mir echt gut.
Hat selbst bei 10 Grad minus keinerlei Ausfallerscheinungen gehabt (bisher) Im Gegensatz zum RP2 würden mir die drei Propedal-Stufen schon fehlen - wobei die beim RP2 schon gut abgestimmt und im Notfall veränderbar ist.
Das Propedal funktioniert super, bei größeren Stössen öffnet sie zuverlässig. Bei Stufe 3 holperts schon ganz schön auf Pflasterstrassen.
Man merkt beim Propedal wenn man den Finger zwischen den Spalt vom Kolben und Dämpfergehäuse hält:
Federn tut er immer ein wenig, nur mit Propedal erheblich weniger bis
gar nicht.
Gut ist, dass es ein extra Hebel für Propedal an und aus gibt - wenn er schon während der Fahrt schlecht zu erreichen ist.
Es passt die Geometrie vom Hinterbau im Verhältniss sehr gut zur Dämpfung und zum Hub (OEM Version).

Ich wollte den Dämpfer, die Talas 32 RLC und die Louise Bat gegen nichts eintauschen wollen 
Die Sachen funktionieren seit den ersten Tag wie ein Uhrwerk, vor allem die Brake - einmal eingestellt und keinerlei Schleifen.

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (25. Februar 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum RP2 würden mir die *drei Propedal-Stufen* schon fehlen - wobei die beim RP2 schon gut abgestimmt und im Notfall veränderbar ist.



Ist das der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem am Threesome verbauten Fox RP2 und einem im Handel (ehemals) erhältlichen RP23?




basti138 schrieb:


> Die Sachen funktionieren seit den ersten Tag wie ein Uhrwerk, vor allem die Brake - einmal eingestellt und keinerlei Schleifen.



Bremsen sind reine Einstellungssache.
Meine Juicy mit vorne 203 und hinten 185 Scheibendurchmesser ist auch schleiffrei.
Lediglich die Mountainkings verursachen auf Asphalt ab ca. 28 bis 35 km/h und nur da durch Vibarationen ein Klingeln an der vorderen Scheibe.


----------



## basti138 (25. Februar 2009)

Den RP23 hatte ich am 7.8 mit dran.
Der neuere RP23 XV (aus Threesome 8.9) ist leicht anders. Den hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Man merkt eigentlich schon beim Einstellen, ob ne Bremse was taugt...
Da kenne ich schon ganz andere Fabrikate
Leichtes, sporadisches Schleifen ist eigentlich was alltägliches bei Scheibenbremsen. 
Aber bei der Bat hab ich es innerhalb eines Jahres glaub ich ein Mal gehört, dass da was kurz mal gekratzt hat, wenn das nicht top ist


----------



## biker-wug (25. Februar 2009)

Also meine Louise 07 BAT mit Ventis ist auch absolut Sorgenfrei, nix schleifen, nix kratzen!

Danke für die Dämpferinfo!!

Habt ihr schon gesehen, im Bikemarkt gibt es nen Threesome Rahmen!

Der Fox Dämpfer im Threesome, welche WerksUpdates hat der, also in sachen Dämpfung usw!!


----------



## sh0rt (1. März 2009)

SO! Endlich auch die Kurbel gewechselt...Lagergefettet...die alten sind noch gut in Schuss...ich werde endlich mal raus...die sonne scheint...8grad...was will man mehr! 

Vielleicht mach ich ein Foto nach dem Frühjahrupdate...


----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2009)

Schnief, alle haben neue Teile nur ich nicht. Letzte Investition waren neue Griffe, Specialized.

Aber ein paar Teile für dieses Jahr sind noch in Überlegung. Vorbau, vorderes Laufrad!

Aber momentan schraub ich an meinem 2.Bike, eine Mischung aus Dirt und Alltagsbike!


----------



## robotti80 (1. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gesehen, im Bikemarkt gibt es nen Threesome Rahmen!



Ist auch meiner geworden. 



biker-wug schrieb:


> Schnief, alle haben neue Teile nur ich nicht.



Bloß fehlt mir die Zeit die Teile zu einem vollständigen Ganzen zu ergänzen.
Im Prinzip sind 75% meines Bikes in Teilen vorhanden. 
Was fehlt sind noch Reifen, Tubeless Kit, Schaltung sowie Kette und Umwerfer und Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (1. März 2009)

Juhu direkt ersten Platten  Naja der Nobby NIC war auch shcon seit 2007 vorne drauf...Stollen abgerissen...


----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Ist auch meiner geworden.



Dacht du hast schon einen??

@shOrt, denk dir nix, wir hatten heute auch gleich mal nen Platten, bei unserer Runde, aber wenigstens war ich es nciht!!


----------



## robotti80 (1. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Dacht du hast schon einen??



Hab ich ja auch und jetzt eben noch einen.
Von schönen Frauen und Dingen kann man nie genug haben. 


Den 6.7 leg ich auf Lager als Reserve und den 6.8 bau ich auf sobald ich Zeit hab.
Der 6.8 ist optisch wirklich eine Augenweise.


----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2009)

Er legt nen Rahmen auf Lager, das ist der HIT!!
Sowas hab ich echt noch nie gehört!!

Sind beide Rahmen die gleiche Größe, oder??

Anders könntest ja den kleinen in Richtung Enduro und den Großen in Richtung Tour aufbauen!!


----------



## robotti80 (1. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sind beide Rahmen die gleiche Größe, oder??



Sind beides L Rahmen.
Und einen Rahmen auf Reserve haben ist gar nicht so abwegig, falls mal ein Lager oder der Hinerbau Probleme machen sollte.
Der Aufbau wird enduro-light-lastig und somit voll tourentauglich.


----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2009)

Naja, ich hatte ja schon nen Rahmenbruch beim 6.7, aber das ging echt schnell!!
Lager liegen bei mir auch auf Lager, Schaltauge sowieso!!

Und ein 2.Bike hab ich auch.

Aber nen Ersatzrahmen, da bist echt der 1. den ich kenne!!


----------



## robotti80 (1. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte ja schon nen Rahmenbruch beim 6.7, aber das ging echt schnell!!



Du bist ja auch in Deutschland zuhause, ich in Österreich.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber nen Ersatzrahmen, da bist echt der 1. den ich kenne!!



Ich kenn ja selbst auch keinen anderen, der das so handhaben würde.


----------



## basti138 (1. März 2009)

@ Biker-wug:
Du bist schuld Warum musstest du auch deinen Rahmen schrotten?

Ich habe beschlossen, ein Schwingenunterteil zu bestellen... einfach nur zum Bunkern
Sind die eigentlich unterschiedlich von der Rahmengröße her - Ich glaube beim genaueren Hinsehen könnten sie fast gleich sein...

Threesome 2009 und Contrail sollten passen.
Die Fastlane haben den Drehpunkt ja am Sattelrohr und sind somit kürzer.


Das Maß "C"
http://www.bergamont.de/html/bergamont/g/rahmengeometrien/2009/Geometrie_Threesome.pdf


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> @ Biker-wug:
> Du bist schuld Warum musstest du auch deinen Rahmen schrotten?
> 
> Ich habe beschlossen, ein Schwingenunterteil zu bestellen... einfach nur zum Bunkern




Jetzt wäre ich wieder schuld, also wirklich!!

Das mit der Schwinge auf Lager wäre echt ne Idee, da könnte ich auch glatt ins Grübeln kommen. gibt es die einzeln zum bestellen, wenn ja, was kosten die Teile??

Würde auch ein 07er ohne die Verstärkung gehen, da meiner ja direkt am Ausfallende gebrochen ist. 

Hoffe aber echt, dass der 2. länger hält!!


----------



## sh0rt (2. März 2009)

Hört doch mal auf mir Angst zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Wer macht den hier ANGST!! HIHI!!

Die Rahmen halten schon was aus, wobei mein Händler mit mir zusammen 3 Brüche hatte, aber einer davon war absolutes Fehlverhalten, sprich 4m Drop, da darf sowas passieren!

Da hat damals auch Bergamont ein bisserl Kohle verlangt, aber laut meinem Händler war es trotzdem ein faires Angebot!!

Brauchst dir also keinen ERSATZ Rahmen heim hängen!! 
Wobei, so wie sich der Threat entwickelt geht der Trend zum 2. Rahmen!!


----------



## sh0rt (2. März 2009)

Joa 

Gut das ich gestern wenigstens kurz unterwegs war!  Heute ist schon wieder "voll tolles" Wetter...ein Elend dieses Jahr. Oben auf meiner Route war sogar noch Eis auf den Wegen.


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Wir waren gestern auch 2 Stunden unterwegs, sind fast 5km auf blankem Eis gefahren, bei uns liegt im Wald noch richtig viel Schnee und Eis, das dauert noch Wochen!!

Und das Wetter läßt auch schon wieder nach, das stimmt!!

Gestern beschlossen, ich brauch nen kürzeren Vorbau.

Jetzt ist die Überlegung, Syncros AM 70 oder 80mm in weiß, oder Syntace Superforce in 75mm.
Wäre halt die goldene Mitte!!

Braucht wer nen WCS 4Axis in 90mm???


----------



## sh0rt (2. März 2009)

Also Syncros in AM 80mm habe ich, find ich gut vom Gefühl her! Baut aber höher auf als der Tatoo ziemlich genau 5mm. Also ich hatte einen Spacer rausgenommen.


----------



## robotti80 (2. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das mit der Schwinge auf Lager wäre echt ne Idee, da könnte ich auch glatt ins Grübeln kommen.



Siehst, aber mich für ein biserl komisch halten.


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Wie gesat in Sachen vorbau mal schauen, demnächst wird ne Entscheidung fallen!!


@robotti: Naja, ne Schwinge kann ich net aufbauen, wenn ich nen 2. Threesome Rahmen hätte, würde ich ihn sicher früher oder später aufbauen wollen!!
Könnte nicht jedesmal, wenn ich in den Keller geh, nen Rahmen rumhängen sehen, da tränen  einem ja die Augen.
Und noch ein Bike aufbauen + verheiratet sein + Tochter = NO GO!!


----------



## sh0rt (2. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Und noch ein Bike aufbauen + verheiratet sein + Tochter = NO GO!!



Schade um die Ehe


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Oder so

Aber das Problem ist, wenn die EHE vorbei ist, ist das Geld für ein weiteres Bike auch nimmer da!!

Und wenn, dann möchte ich kein 2. Threesome, sondern eher was in die Richtung Nicolai oder so. Sprich für mich Handgeschweißt!!

Aber das sind nur Träume, die spätestens beim Preis dahin sind!!


----------



## basti138 (2. März 2009)

EHE => Errare Humanum Est
Die Threesome Rahmen machen eigentlich keine Probleme - klar, man bekommt alles kaputt.
Es ist mitlerweilen mein Lieblingsbike geworden (von vieren)

War gestern auf der ersten längeren dieses Tour dieses Jahr und es war kein Eis - das Bike schaut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (2. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> ... Und noch ein Bike aufbauen + verheiratet sein + Tochter = NO GO!!



alles eine Frage der Argumente ... man(n) könnte auch mit Dosenbier im Feinripunterhemd auf der Couch sitzen und 40kg mehr wiegen .... und dazu den ganzen Tag Privatfernsehsender schaun ...


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Naja, Problemlos stimmt nicht ganz, dann wäre ja meiner beim normalem Einsatz nicht gebrochen, ich fahr Tour, Transalp und maximal nen Drop von 70-80cm. Das kommt ja auch bei ner Transalp vor!

Aber bin trotz allem zufrieden mit dem Rahmen, weil einfach das Handling geil ist!!

Zur Ehe sag ich nix, Frau liest hier und da mit!!

Das mit den 40Kilo stimmt, aber Frau sagt, 2 Bikes sind genug. Womit sie ja auch irgendwie recht hat. Hätte mir letztens sogar erlaubt ein Ransom mit Hammerschmidt, Fox usw zu kaufen, für stolze 4500Euro!!
Aber da bin ich echt zu geizig für!! 
Für das ist die Kohle zu hart verdient, und ich verdien zu wenig!!

Aber jetzt wieder zum Threesome:

Ich will Fotos sehen von den neuen Teilen am Threesome!


----------



## Makke (2. März 2009)

meines steht verdreck in der Garage ... hoffe morgen noch etwas dazu packen zu können ... das Wetter soll es ja zulassen ...


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2009)

Verdreckt ist meins auch, gestern war der Untergrund entweder schlamm, oder schnee und eis!!

Mach später evtl. mal ein Foto von meinem 2. Bike, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe!!


----------



## basti138 (3. März 2009)

So, Pustekuchen - diese *ëÆÚæÀøÆ rücken keine Schwinge raus!
Nicht einzeln, keinen ganzen Rahmen - weder für Händler, noch für Endverbraucher... Nur auf Garantie wenn was kaputt geht und dann wollen die natürlich das alt Teil...


----------



## robotti80 (3. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> So, Pustekuchen - diese *ëÆÚæÀøÆ rücken keine Schwinge raus!
> Nicht einzeln, keinen ganzen Rahmen - weder für Händler, noch für Endverbraucher... Nur auf Garantie wenn was kaputt geht und dann wollen die natürlich das alt Teil...



So etwas in der Art hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Es gibt ja nicht mal ein Frame Set zu kaufen von Bergamont Fullys.
Daher wundert es mich gar nicht, dass auch kein Hinterbau seperat ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (3. März 2009)

Sowas ist doch bescheuert: Der Autohändler hat in Zukunft auch nur noch Teile, wenn was auf Garantie kaputtgeht - Garantie abgelaufen, Sch***** Totalschaden


Hat einer von euch ne kaputte rumlirgen?


----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2009)

Das ist echt schade, aber naja, dann tauschen wir eben den kompletten Rahmen, wenn was gebrochen ist!!

Kaputte Schwinge hab ich nimmer, musste den kompletten Rahmen an Bergamont schicken!!


----------



## Makke (3. März 2009)

das ist ja der Hammer, jeder Bikelieferant gibt auch einzelne Teile an Händler ab ... nur die Bergamontler nicht ...


----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2009)

Das ist wirklich unverständlich, aber vielleicht haben sie keine Schwingen, weil sie nur komplette Rahmen schweißen lassen??

Wobei, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, wurden bei ein paar gebrochenen Enduros nur die Schwingen getauscht!!

Glaub das hier im Forum gelesen zu haben!


----------



## basti138 (3. März 2009)

Einzeln gibts alles, nur haben die scheinbar ein Auge drauf oder besser gesagt zwei... bloß wozu?

Werd jetzt vor der Saison das ganze Bike zerlegen und bessere Lager irgendwo her bestellen und alles genauestens auf Lackschäden und Risse untersuchen. Und vor allem Putzen


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2009)

Warum brauchst du bessere Lager, sind deine Kaputt?
Ich hab die mal beim ersten Rahmen getauscht, und jetzt für den neuen noch ein Haputlager rumliegen, incl. Achse.

Aber da fehlt sich noch nichts!


----------



## sh0rt (4. März 2009)

So direkt das schöne Wetter genutzt und mal eine Runde gedreht...alles wunderbar  Pike macht echt spaß!


----------



## Makke (4. März 2009)

noch einer ... der die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt ...
die wird innen hoch geführt ... so reist man sich die doch direkt ab, wenn man mal kanpp an etwas vorbei schredert ...

ansonsten ein seh schöner Aufbau!


----------



## sh0rt (4. März 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> noch einer ... der die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt ...
> die wird innen hoch geführt ... so reist man sich die doch direkt ab, wenn man mal kanpp an etwas vorbei schredert ...
> 
> ansonsten ein seh schöner Aufbau!



Ja ich weiss...genau wie hinten aber die komischen Drehanschlüsse wollten sich einfach nicht lösen lassen...und da hab ichs so gelassen  Bevor es undicht oder kaputt ist danach ;P


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2009)

War heute auch ne Runde drehen, allerdings hab ich das Dynamics bewegt, da ich heute meine KS Sattelstütze eingeschickt habe.

Sprich ich bin Sattellos!

Die SLX sieht echt net schlecht aus auf dem 3some.

Machst du mal ein Foto von deinem Vorbau, also etwas näher ran!

Der spuckt mir auch im Kopf rum, nur die Länge: 70 oder 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (4. März 2009)

Makke, danke nochmal für den Tip! Banjo hab ich losbekommen und die Leitung gerade an der Gabel nun verlegt...scheint auch nach dem wieder anziehen dicht zu sein  Hoffe ich...hab 5x richtig hart angezogen und es kam nix raus an der Schraube...drückt mir die Daumen...ich bin so der Hasenfuß bei solchen arbeiten...

So siehts nun oben aus...wohl auch sinnvoller! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/296686

@Biker-wug
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/296685


----------



## Makke (4. März 2009)

jawoll ... so soll das aussehen!
Wollte heute auch ne Runde drehen ... als ich dann fertig an der Garage stand ... fing es an zu regnen ... :kotz:


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2009)

Na, der sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, der Vorbau, da komm ich echt immer mehr ins Grübeln, aber hätte mal gesagt, ich will nen weißen!!

Die Zugverlegung ist jetzt echt besser!

Hab bloß die Problematik noch nicht verstanden, du hast die Bremsleitung vom Sattel gelöst??

Hättest doch den Bremssattel lösen können, und dann anders rum die Leitung verlegen, oder blick ich gerade was net??

Bremsen entlüften ist echt ein bisserl knifflig, hab die Louise von meinem Dynamics jetzt 3 mal entlüftet, bis es gepaßt hat!!


----------



## sh0rt (4. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hättest doch den Bremssattel lösen können, und dann anders rum die Leitung verlegen, oder blick ich gerade was net??



Ja an der Stroker Trail kann man den Anschluss am Bremssattel drehen...und das wollte ich schon immer machen...dass die Leitung direkt gerade an der Gabel hochgeht. Darum musste ich die lösen


----------



## basti138 (4. März 2009)

Bist du zufrieden mit der Stroker?


----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit der Stroker?



Seit nem guten Jahr mehr als Problemfrei...power ist auch OK.


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ja an der Stroker Trail kann man den Anschluss am Bremssattel drehen...und das wollte ich schon immer machen...dass die Leitung direkt gerade an der Gabel hochgeht. Darum musste ich die lösen



Ach so, daher musstest du das aufmachen!!
Dacht mir schon, klingt alles kompliziert!!

@basti: Welche Bremse fährst du nochmal?

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich die 07er Louise mit Ventis echt genial finde, wobei die 02er Louise mit 190 vorn und hinten auch verdammt giftig ist!


----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

Vorteil an der Stroker Trail war in meinen Augen der Preis. Ich habe glaube ich rund 170â¬ fÃ¼r V+H inkl. Adapter, Scheiben, Schrauben bezahlt...das ist halt schon ganz gÃ¼nstig


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

Der Preis ist echt ein Wort. Mir hat damals der Händler von der Hayes auf die Louise getauscht, ohne Aufpreis!!

Und ich bereue die Auswahl nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

Brauchtet Ihr neue Adapter von der Recon -> Pike? Ich habe gesehen, dass es für Hayes extra Adapter für 20mm Steckachsen gibt?


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

Meinst du Adapter für die Bremse. Da brauchst normalerweise keinen extra Adapter, ist egal ob Schnellspanner oder Steckachse!!
Unterscheidet sich nur IS oder PM, zum Beispiel bei meinem Wechsel von der Recon zur Minute.

Aber IS bleibt IS, da gibt es eigentlich keinen Unterschied!!


----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Adapter/Hayes-Disc-Brake-Adapter::1146.html

Hatte durch zufall das bei BikeMailorder gesehen...


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

Liest sich interessant, ergibt aber eigentlich keinen Sinn, wenn man es genau nimmt.

So hier mal Bilder von meinem Threesome, allerdings alles nur Handycam.

Das war im Herbst, neuer Rahmen, altes hinteres Laufrad, das ging beim großen Crash ja kaputt!




Das war bei uns, vor ca. 4 Wochen, da lag noch richtig Schnee.
Hinten neues Laufrad, aber noch alte Pedale:






So, und hier mal eins von gestern von meinem Dynamics, Fun, Alltags, Reste verbaut Bike. Ist kein Threesome, aber Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker sind von selbigem.


----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

Bei Makke sitzt die Bremse ja so änlich wie bei mir...


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

Ach ja, nachdem ich gerade meine Handybilder rübergezogen habe, das 1. mal seid Monaten, hier mal das einzige das ich habe von der gerissenen Schwinge, die hab ich hier noch gar net vorgezeigt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

Wild eine sehr untypische Stelle für nen Bruch...

Ich finde nur, dass bei mir die Bremse so sehr tief sitzt...ich habe mal beim Deutschen Hayes Vertrieb angefragt.


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

Hast mal ein Detailfoto von deinem Bremssattel?

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das genau aussieht bei dir.


----------



## sh0rt (5. März 2009)

Ist kein gutes aber man siehts im Grunde...ich meine vorher saß die Bremse im Grunde genauso über der Scheibe...also in der Recon sitzt sie genauso...sitzt an der Pike eben weiter unten dadurch das die Achse weiter vorne ist...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/297181

Aber dichter dran, würde man es wohl auch kaum kriegen oder?


----------



## Makke (5. März 2009)

das mit der Lage des Bremssattel kommt von der Bauart der Bremsadapter her ... an meinem Kona sitzt die Formula The One komplett anderst an der Gabel als meine Louise FR vorher ... kein Problem ...



biker-wug schrieb:


> So, und hier mal eins von gestern von meinem Dynamics, Fun, Alltags, Reste verbaut Bike. Ist kein Threesome, aber Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker sind von selbigem.



ist doch richtig gut gelungen ... hab mir auch so was zusammengebaut (siehe meine Galerie)


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2009)

Danke, find es auch ganz hübsch, mein neues kleines. Nachdem ich ein altes zerlegt und die Teile verkauft hab, hab ich für das Bike in Summe nur 100Euro ausgegeben!!
Für das ist es geil!!

Deine Bremse sieht wirklich ein bisserl tief aus, aber meine Louise an der Minute wirkt ähnlich!

Mach morgen mal ein Bild!!


----------



## basti138 (5. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @basti: Welche Bremse fährst du nochmal?



Am Threesome hab ich die Louise Bat 2008 180 mit Swissstop und die ist mehr als genial  - und die bleibt auch da dran!


@Short:
Diese Bruchstelle findet man schon öfters - einerseits muss das linke Ausfallende alleine die Bremskräfte aufnehmen und andererseits drückt der obere Teil der Schwinge das Ausfallende nach hinten weg beim einfedern - je spitzer der Winkel zwischen oberen und unteren Teil des Hinterbaus, desto höher die Kräfte im Hinterbau. 
Dieser dauernde Wechsel führt anscheinend zur Kaltverfestigung und zur Versprödung => Siehe Wimbo´s Hai. 
Bei Biker-wug ist das Gusset selber gebrochen => geschweisst wars gut.
Da hätte die Verstärkung ab 2008 (hier hat man scheinbar vom Enduro 2007 gelernt) aber auch nichts geändert 
Von gebrochenen Threesomes hört man nicht viel - jedenfalls nicht mehr als überall anders auch.
Die kochen alle nur mit Wasser - aber BGM hat noch Reis mit drin 
Ich würd genau das selbe wieder kaufen


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2009)

Das mit der Verstärkung stimmt, hätte null gebracht bei mir. War definitiv eine andere Stelle.
Wobei ich leider kein Foto von der Kettenstrebe hab, die hatte genau an der vorderen Schweißnaht auch einen Haarriss. Welcher zuerst da war????

Würde es mir auch wieder kaufen, bin so echt zufrieden mit dem Teil!! 


Die Louise 08 fährt ein Bekannter, ist auch nicht schlecht, allerdings find ich persönlich die Bremshebel meiner 07er besser!!

Dafür hat die 08er ne bessere Montage und den Vorteil beim Entlüften!!


----------



## sh0rt (6. März 2009)

@Basti:
Achso, ja ich dachte einfach so ein "massives" Teil sollte eigentlich eher halten


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2009)

Dachte ich ursprünglich auch mal!
ABer wie gesagt, kann auch sein, dass der Riss auf der anderen Seite schon früher war, kann ich einfach net sagen!!

So sauber ist das Bike selten, dass ich Haarrisse sehen würde.


----------



## basti138 (6. März 2009)

Interessant - beide Seiten angerissen, aber nicht abgebrochen?
Hat der andere Riss auch von oben angefangen? 
Und er war neben der Schweissnaht an der Seite des Rohrstücks oder?
Neben der Schweissnaht gibts immer ne Kerbe => Spannungsspitzen...
Man könnte die Naht natürlich glätten - auch wenn das Material dannach dünner ist als vorher, ist es letztendlich stabiler oder bessergesagt langlebiger...
Aber wer zerstört schon freiwillig so schönen Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2009)

Richtig, beide Seiten angerissen.

Die Kettenstrebe ist genau an der Stelle gerissen, die du beschrieben hast. Allerdings wie gesagt ein Haarriss, ist nicht aufgeklafft oder so!
Durchgerissen ist nix bei mir!

Aber der hintere Riss ist auch bei einer normalen Abfahrt entstanden, also kein Sprung oder so, sondern das erstemal gemerkt hab ich es nach eine kurzen Senke, in der das Bike komprimiert wurde!!

Aber lang ists her, hoffe der Ersatzrahmen hält!!


----------



## basti138 (6. März 2009)

Erstaunlich zäh das Zeug...
Wie merkt man sowas, bevor alles wegfliegt
Ich hab bei den letzten beiden vorher nichts gemerkt (keine Bergamont) - erst, als es zu spät war.


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, bin da runtergerollt im sitzen, auf einmal hat was geschliffen, stehen geblieben, geschaut, nix gefunden, wieder losgerollt, was geschliffen, abgestiegen, geschaut, nix gesehen. Draufgesetzt losgerollt und gesehen, dass der Reifen am Rahmen scheuert!
Also das ganze genauer untersucht und siehe da, da war ein Riss!!!!

Vorteil war, ich hatte zumindest keinen Sturz deswegen!!


----------



## basti138 (6. März 2009)

Und was lernen wir daraus?
Das Bike nicht waschen - Unwissenheit ist ein Segen


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2009)

Das stimmt. Wobei ich mittlerweilen die beiden Stellen öfters mal kontrolliere! Man lernt ja aus der Erfahrung!!

So, jetzt ist Zeit zum ablegen!

Ciao


----------



## robotti80 (7. März 2009)

Leute, ihr machts mir richtiggehend Angst.
So wird mein Aufbau nie fertig, wenn ich zwischendurch immer eure Horrorszenarien mitverfolge. 
Na war nur Spaß!
Das tut dem Aufbau keinen Abbruch.
Leider fehlen immer noch sämtliche Schaltkomponenten und somit wird die Fertigstellung erst Ende März erfolgen können.
Bremse wird bei mir eine Avid Juicy 3 in weiss mit vorne 203 und hinten 185 zum Einsatz kommen.
Außerdem werden die originalen Sinterbeläge gleich gegen organische von Swiss Stop gewechselt.
Dadurch verspreche ich mir nochmal eine ordentliche Zunahme der Bremskraft und der Bissigkeit.

Die Avid Juicy 3 ist es deshalb bei mir geworden, da ich diese in weiss im Set 203/185 inklusive Scheiben, Adapter und Versand NEU für nur 130 Euro bekommen habe. 
Ausserdem ist an meinem Evolve 5.6 bereits eine Juicy 7 installiert mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. 
Weiters verwenden Juicy 3, 5 & 7 die gleichen Beläge und teilen sich das gleiche Entlüftungs Kit (welches ich natürlich auch schon in Verwendung habe).


----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2009)

Bremsbeläge kann ich von A2Z empfehlen günstig/kräftig/unproblematisch.

So habe eben Antwort vom Hayes Importeur erhalten, die Pike hat im ggsatz zu anderen 20mm Gabeln eine Aufnahme die normale Adapter benötigt.


----------



## biker-wug (7. März 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge kann ich von A2Z empfehlen günstig/kräftig/unproblematisch.



Das find ich interessant, überlege auch ob ich für meine Louise die mal probiere, sind halt Preislich interessant!!


Würde mich mal interessieren, für welche Gabeln der andere Adapter ist, da ich das von magura oder auch Shimano noch nie gesehen hab, also unterschiedlich!!


----------



## sh0rt (7. März 2009)

Habe einen Adapter gerade/eben bekommen...der ist breiter passt aber bei der Pike garnicht zwischen Gabel und Scheibe ;P

Die A2Z waren wesentlich besser, leiser als die originalen Hayes und die Power war auch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (7. März 2009)

Dann probier ich die mal aus für die Louise!!

Danke für die Info!!


----------



## sh0rt (8. März 2009)

So 3 Stunden unterwegs gewesen total genial.....aber auch total dreckig alles ^^


----------



## biker-wug (8. März 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> So 3 Stunden unterwegs gewesen total genial.....aber auch total dreckig alles ^^



Super, und ich sitz das ganze Wochenende auf der Arbeit rum!! Nix biken, gestern von 9-21Uhr heute von 10-18uhr und morgen wieder von 9-21!!

Aber naja, zumindest hab ich nen Job, der mir maximal spaß macht!!


----------



## basti138 (9. März 2009)

Es hat mal jemand von euch 61801 Lager erwähnt...
Ich bin gerade dabei bessere zu bestellen.
6801 und 61801 haben die selben Abmessungen: 21/12/5
6903 und 61903 haben beide 30/17/7
Scheinbar sind es nur andere Bezeichnungen für das selbe Lager.

Ich versuche gerade in die Hauptlager NA6903 also Nadellager einzubauen - ob das geht weis ich nicht, denn Nadellager übernehmen ja keine Seitenkräfte (Wieder) mal zerlegen und dumm schauen


----------



## sh0rt (9. März 2009)

Schon überlegt welche? http://www.endurobearings.com/products/enduro_bearings.html


----------



## basti138 (9. März 2009)

Nanu, was ist das...
6903LLB Ceramic Hybrid klingt gut...

Das Problem bei diesen kleinen Abmesungen ist, dass sobald sie drinnen sind sie schon leichte Rastpunkte haben - genau so wie die originalen bereits im Neuzustand.
Welche Lager sind am besten geeignet für kleine Bewegungen und kurze Wege? Nadellager hmmm...

Werd morgen mal meinen Telefonjoker nehmen

Wo gibt es in der Größe ein Zylinderrollenlager oder ein Pendelkugellager?
Beide würden auch axiale Belastung zulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (9. März 2009)

Probier mal die Lager aus, wir erwarten alle sehnsüchtig die TESTERGEBNISSE!!!
HIHI!!

Hoffe persönlich, dass meine noch ne Zeit halten, da ja erst ein paar Monate alt!!


----------



## basti138 (9. März 2009)

So was will ich - nur halt kleiner


----------



## sh0rt (11. März 2009)

Gestern war das Hausbesuch Video von Bergamont auf der Startseite...ist jetzt irgendwie weg. Habt Ihr das gesehen? Ich habs mir angeschaut würde es aber gern nochmal sehen  Nur wo ist es hin?

Bilder sind noch hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/15178


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2009)

Hab ich leider nicht gesehen, würde mich aber auch brennend interessieren!!
Wo ist der BERICHT!!


----------



## sh0rt (11. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hab ich leider nicht gesehen, würde mich aber auch brennend interessieren!!
> Wo ist der BERICHT!!



Aus den News ist er leider verschwunden. Aber Kurz gesagt: 
1. Grafik und Entwicklung(am Computer) in Hamburg
2. QS etc. vor Ort in Asien anschauen und testen
3. Rahmen und Vormontage inkl. aller Teile(LRS, etc.) in Asien
4. Kontainer nach Hamburg mit Kartons zum Zwischenlager
5. Kartons zum Händler der baut auf

Und eben ein Lager u. Werkstatt für Service, Messebikes, Tests...etc.


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2009)

Hätte mich echt interessiert, wirklich schade!!

Aber naja, vielleicht stellen sie es ja nochmal rein!!


----------



## bennieNW (12. März 2009)

hallo,

ich fahre selbst ein threesome 5.8 und ihr macht mir richtig angst wegen den rissen, weil ich jump mit dem bike nur so durch die gegend, sprich sprünge bis 2m sind keine seltenheit, aber im moment steht es eh beim händler zum service, werd danach mal genauer hinschauen und es nach risse untersuchen.

sollte ich mir eher ein anderes bike zulegen zum jumpen? ich fahre halt viel touren, sprich viel berg auf, aber möchte auch berg ab nicht auf die jump's etc. verzichten ?!

gruss

~bennie


----------



## biker-wug (12. März 2009)

Langsam, soviel Risse sind es net, im Vergleich zu den Bikes die rumrollen!!

Aber 2m ist heftig, wenn du die Höhe damit meinst, 2m weit ist was anderes.

Aber auch bei 2m höhe kann man das nicht pauschal sagen, sprich, Landung im Flat, in der SChräge, usw.!!

Aber wenn du viel sprünge machst, denk ich ist das Threesome evtl. etwas überfordert, ist halt ein AM Bike, kein Enduro bis Freeride!!


----------



## basti138 (12. März 2009)

Sag keiner was geger das Threesome!

Das Threesome ist super und grundsolide - und da gibts nur sehr sehr selten nen Bruch... der von Biker-Wug ist eigentlich der einzigste der mir bekannt ist.

Sprung ist nicht gleich Sprung. 
Aber 2 Meter - ist dir klar, was AM bedeutet?
Das klingt ungefähr so:
Ich fahre mit dem 6,5kg Rennrad jetzt auch Treppen, muss ich mir sorgen machen?

Das mit den Rissen ist allgemein bei Alurahmen und nicht Herstellergebunden... Jeder Hersteller gibt auch einen Einsatzbereich an - und wer den überschreitet ist selber schuld. => Man bekommt jeden Rahmen kaputt!

Zum Springen nimmt man nen Freerider oder nen DH - nicht umsonst haben die um die 20 Kilo. Zwischending AM - FR => Enduro, wo jetzt der Endurobereich anfängt und wo aufhört Das definiert anscheinend jeder Hersteller anders - es gibt schon große Unterschiede vom Gewicht und der Bauart. Das BGM Enduro ab 2008 ist überall verstärkt worden und es sieht so aus, als würde es sogar leichten DH mitmachen.


----------



## biker-wug (12. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Sag keiner was gegen das Threesome!
> 
> Das Threesome ist super und grundsolide - und da gibts nur sehr sehr selten nen Bruch... der von Biker-Wug ist eigentlich der einzigste der mir bekannt ist.



Wie gesagt, ich war nicht der einzige bei meinem Händler. hier im Forum war noch ein Bild von einem 2. unterwegs, aber das ist alles nicht viel, find ich persönlich!!

Aber wie gesagt, es ist *NICHT* für Sprünge gebaut!!!!!!!

Ist kein Enduro!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (12. März 2009)

Sowas haben alle Hersteller...
Wie gesagt - ich würde genau das selbe Bike wieder kaufen

Ich wollte mir eigentlich jedes Jahr ein neues AM holen, dafür gehe ich arbeiten - aber das geb ich nicht mehr her


----------



## biker-wug (12. März 2009)

Logisch, kenne auch einen den sein Rotwild RFC irgendwas bei ner normalen Tour gebrochen ist. Auch einen mit nem Speci, das brach!

Sowas kann einfach mal vorkommen, soll net, aber kann sein!!

Hab auch mittlerweilen wieder vertrauen in mein Bike gefasst, war anfangs net so einfach, aber es klappt wieder!!

Würde es mir auch wieder kaufen!!


----------



## bennieNW (13. März 2009)

sorry.. natürlich ca. knapp 2 meter weit, aber keine 2 meter höhe.

dennoch ist das echt schon zu viel?


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

2m weit ist kein Problem, das hast ja schwung und kommst sanft auf!!

Wennst das bike schon hast, fahr es, es hält echt was aus!!

Keine Sorge deswegen!!


----------



## bennieNW (13. März 2009)

jap, ich hab mein's schon, seit anfang letzten jahres und bisher hat es gehalten  siehe foto's.

bekomm's aber am montag vom service zurück, freu mich so.

dennoch juckt es mich irgendwie, ein neues bike zu kaufen oder mein threesome etwas zu pimpen, muss mal schauen.


----------



## sh0rt (13. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> dennoch juckt es mich irgendwie, ein neues bike zu kaufen oder mein threesome etwas zu pimpen, muss mal schauen.



Also für mich war/ist der Umstieg von Recon auf Pike echt ein guter schritt gewesen...fährt sich lang besser


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Wenn ich das immer so lese, zweifel ich langsam an der Entscheidung ne Minute genommen zu haben!!

Pike war damals einfach nicht drin, wegen dem Laufradtausch!!

Naja, was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.....


----------



## robotti80 (13. März 2009)

Ich bin auch schon so gespannt auf mein hoffentlich bald fertig aufgebautes Threesome!
Leider komme ich im Moment zu kaum etwas.
Dieses Wochenende werde ich mal den Gableschaft der Pike 454 Air U-Turn kürzen und den Vorbau installieren.
Schaltkomponenten und Cockpit sind noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen.
Dann wäre da noch der DT Swiss EX 1750 Laufradsatz mit Tubless Kit zu versehen + Reifen auf zu ziehen.


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Der 1750 ist einfach geil, kann man net mehr dazu sagen, vor allem mit dem Tubeless Kit, so fährt ihn ein Kollege von mir auch, einfach ein Traum!!

Auf dein Threesome bin ich echt gespannt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (13. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Auf dein Threesome bin ich echt gespannt!!



Kommst zu mir zusammenbauen helfen?


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Wennst net so am A. der Welt wohnen würdest gern!!

Aber Graz ist leider net um die Ecke, sondern richtig weit weg!!

Mal ne FRAGE an alle, was haltet ihr mal von einer THREESOME TOUR in den BERGEN, irgendwo bei Garmisch, Mittenwald, oder Salzburger Land oder so?

Würde da Interesse bestehen?


----------



## robotti80 (13. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber Graz ist leider net um die Ecke, sondern richtig weit weg!!



Ich weiß eh, war eigentlich ironisch gemeint. 



biker-wug schrieb:


> Mal ne FRAGE an alle, was haltet ihr mal von einer THREESOME TOUR in den BERGEN, irgendwo bei Garmisch, Mittenwald, oder Salzburger Land oder so?
> 
> Würde da Interesse bestehen?



Von der Idee her finde ich es richtig gut.
Nur bin ich mir sicher, dass die Ausführung sich sehr schwierig gestalten wird.
Ich komm so schon kaum weg in die umliegende Bergwelt - zumindest mit dem Bike. 
War kürzlich in Obertauern, da hatte ich allerdings Schi im Gepäck.


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Naja, könnte man ja mal versuchen im Sommer hinzubekommen, wenn Interesse besteht!

Bei mir ist die Zeit auch immer zeitlich begrenzt, Familie und fast jedes zweite WE arbeiten!!


----------



## Makke (13. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mal ne FRAGE an alle, was haltet ihr mal von einer THREESOME TOUR in den BERGEN, irgendwo bei Garmisch, Mittenwald, oder Salzburger Land oder so?
> 
> Würde da Interesse bestehen?



auf alle Fälle ... nur die zeitliche Abstimmung wird immer so schwer ...

hier ein Bild von meinem Rad, nach der heutigen Tour ... selbst die Cam hat sich davor geekelt und wollte sich nicht scharfstellen:





und so 10min später:


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Sieht schmutzig definitiv besser aus!!

Funktioniert deine KS problemlos? Hab meine jetzt auf Garantie eingeschickt, weil sie nimmer richtig ausgefahren ist, heute zurück, fährt super aus, aber wenn ich mich draufhocke federt sie ein!!

Jetzt soll ich ne neue bekommen!!

Bin echt mal gespannt!

Ach ja, die SLX sieht top aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> auf alle Fälle ... nur die zeitliche Abstimmung wird immer so schwer ...



Aber ein Samstag oder Sonntag sollte sich doch finden lassen!!


----------



## Makke (13. März 2009)

von D-Dorf bis in die Berge sind es min 700km ... da sollte es schon ein verlängertes Wochenende sein ... aber lass uns das mal im Auge behalten, die Idee ist klasse!!!

Die KS funktioniert noch super, man muss sie halt etwas pflegen, dann gibts keine Probleme ... den Kärcher mag sie schon mal garnicht!!!


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2009)

Wochenende ginge klar, verlängertes ist immer eher kompliziert. Aber das halten wir definitiv mal im Auge!!

Pflege hat meine auch bekommen, aber trotz allem hat sie aufgegeben!

Aber naja, gibt ja ne neue!!


----------



## bennieNW (14. März 2009)

wenn jemand durch die pfalz fährt, wäre ich auch dabei 

btw. ich hab mir morgen früher frei genommen und geh mir mein threesome schon früher holen, will fahren!!!!


----------



## bennieNW (14. März 2009)

sorry für doppelpost, aber ich find den edit-button irgendwie nicht?

btw. ich hab heut mein threesome abgeholt und keine risse feststellen können am rahmen und bin dann auch mal gleich die erste tour, nach ganzen 5 monaten wieder gefahren.
hab mir ja gedacht, das es hart wird, aber das ich so abgebaut habe in den 5 monaten, komplett ohne sport, hätte ich nicht gedacht 

mal was anderes, ich hab irgendwie ein problem mit meiner sattelstange, sprich der sattel rutscht während dem fahren immer nach unten. haben schon andere sattelstange ausprobiert, anderen schnellspanner, aber nichts hilft? nur wenn ich die sattelstange, mit einer schraube befestige hebt es auf dauer, jedoch ist das irgendwie bescheuert, weil man immer erst die schraube öffnen muss zum sattel verstellen, jemand n plan?

PS: kann es sein, das alle die die risse haben, den größeren L rahmen fahren? vielleicht liegt es ja daran?


----------



## Makke (14. März 2009)

falsches Maß für die Sattelstütze? ... Du brauchst 31,6


----------



## bennieNW (14. März 2009)

es ist die originale, die drin war, jedoch ist sie am anfang nicht gerutscht.


----------



## sh0rt (14. März 2009)

Soa heute nochmal losgewesen, vorne nun vernünftig verlegte Bremsleitung 





Hm, ich wundere mich mit der Sattelstütze bei dir...

Ich glaube ja nicht, dass es an L Rahmen liegt, wenn dann eher das auf großen Bikes große Leute sitzen, die mehr Masse haben?


----------



## sh0rt (14. März 2009)

Wo ichs durch zufall gerade gefunden habe  nicht meins...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/296231


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2009)

Die Stelle wurde ab 2008 verstärkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2009)

War gestern auch ne Runde unterwegs, immer wieder schön das Bike!!

Aber ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze war es echt nervig!!

Zu dem gebrochenem Threesome, das hab ich auch schon mal gesehen, das ist an der klassischen Stelle gebrochen, drum die Verstärkung!!
War glaub bis jetzt der einzige, mit einer anderen Bruchstelle!!

Ob das an den L Rahmen liegt?? Keine Ahnung, aber eigentlich glaub ich das net, da die Hinterbauten meines Wissens nach gleich sind, ändert sich nur Sitzrohr, Oberrohrlänge und Steuerrohr!!


----------



## robotti80 (15. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> PS: kann es sein, das alle die die risse haben, den größeren L rahmen fahren? vielleicht liegt es ja daran?



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da Rahmengröße M und L über dieselbe hintere Schwinge verfügen, nur ab 2008 verstärkt.


----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2009)

Doppelpost, von zwei verschiedenen Usern!!!


----------



## sh0rt (15. März 2009)

Wenn einer von euch noch nen 07er Rahmen hat...habt ihr an der 2008 Verstärkten Stelle auch eine ca. 2 cm lange Schweissnaht unten drunter, wo bei 2008 das Blech angeschweiss ist?

Ist mir nur grad so eingefallen


----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2009)

Ich schau nachher mal nach!

Dann folgt die Antwort!


----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2009)

Ja, eben nachgeschaut, geht von der hinteren Schweißnaht, ca. 2cm nach innen!!

Super, gerade umgezogen, Rucksack gepackt, jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern!!!!

Also nix biken heute!


----------



## sh0rt (15. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ja, eben nachgeschaut, geht von der hinteren Schweißnaht, ca. 2cm nach innen!!
> 
> Super, gerade umgezogen, Rucksack gepackt, jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern!!!!
> 
> Also nix biken heute!



Ägerlich, bin froh das ich mich gestern aufgerafft habt  Ein paar Trails aren schon wieder fahrbar....


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ja, eben nachgeschaut, geht von der hinteren Schweißnaht, ca. 2cm nach innen!!
> 
> Super, gerade umgezogen, Rucksack gepackt, jetzt schüttet es wie aus Eimern!!!!
> 
> Also nix biken heute!



Muss mich anschliessen, gestern wars perfekt und ich Idiot habs verschoben und seit heute früh schüttets


----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2009)

Ich war gestern auch, für 2 STunden, immerhin!!

Somit hab ich zumindest eine Tour gedreht, dieses WE!!

Evtl. fahr ich jetzt dann noch im Regen mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit, sind so rund 15km. Mal schauen, ob ich mich aufraffen kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (15. März 2009)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand des Aufbaus; ich weiß - viel ist es nicht.
Aber aller Anfang ist eben schwer.
Heute habe ich den Gabelschaft gekürzt und die Gabelkralle eingeschlagen.
Im Karton unter dem Hinterbau befindet sich die Aerozine Kurbel.
Wird jedenfalls eine Schönheit - soviel steht fest.


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2009)

Geil!
Die Farbe gefällt mir besser als meine


----------



## robotti80 (15. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Geil!
> Die Farbe gefällt mir besser als meine



Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir diesen zweiten Rahmen gekauft.
Und schuld ist der biker-wug, der diesen Rahmen gepostet hat  :



biker-wug schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Threesomes zu kaufen.
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/170397/cat/46
> 
> ...


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2009)

Ja, der biker-wug, der ist an allem schuld


----------



## biker-wug (16. März 2009)

Jaja, immer draufhauen auf mich, geht schon klar!!!

Sieht wirklich hübsch aus bis jetzt, kann man nix sagen, RESPEKT!!

Der Rahmen ist wirklich hübsch!!


----------



## rschwarz (16. März 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Wo ichs durch zufall gerade gefunden habe  nicht meins...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/296231



bei dem bruch ist der dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut, kann es damit etwas zu tun haben ? irgendeiner hatte auch mal ein bild drinne wo der dämpfer so verbaut war !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (16. März 2009)

rschwarz schrieb:


> bei dem bruch ist der dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut, *kann es damit etwas zu tun haben* ?



Nein, definitiv nicht.



rschwarz schrieb:


> *irgendeiner* hatte auch mal ein bild drinne wo der dämpfer so verbaut war !?



Ich habe das auch so gemacht, um leichter an den Lock Out Hebel zu gelangen.
Ausserdem ist der Dämpfer so vor Dreckbeschuss besser geschützt.
Siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5387941&postcount=325


----------



## biker-wug (16. März 2009)

Wie rum der Dämpfer verbaut ist, ist absolut egal, hab ich im Jahr 07, gleich nachdem ich das Bike hatte, mit Bergamont geklärt!!


----------



## sh0rt (16. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wie rum der Dämpfer verbaut ist, ist absolut egal, hab ich im Jahr 07, gleich nachdem ich das Bike hatte, mit Bergamont geklärt!!



Mein Händler hat beim Service den Dämpfer so eingebaut, dass das Rädchen oben/vorne ist. Finde ich sehr praktisch...mehr Platz für die Flasche und man findet das blaue Hebelchen sehr einfach und kann es gut aus dem Sattel bedienen. Anstoßen oder so kann nicht passieren...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/303671


----------



## biker-wug (16. März 2009)

So hab ich es auch verbaut, hab aber vorm verbauen damals mit Bergamont Rücksprache gehalten.

Lustigerweise stand es kurz drauf als Tipp in der Bike, und mein Ersatzrahmen kam mit so eingebautem Dämpfer!!!

Find es auch superpraktisch, leicht erreichbar, und wie shOrt geschrieben hat, mehr platz für die Flasche!!


----------



## rschwarz (16. März 2009)

ok. war mir nur aufgefallen. ist den mal ein 08er rahmen mit bruch aufgetaucht ?


----------



## biker-wug (16. März 2009)

Wüßte keinen, bis jetzt nur 07er. Auch nur komischerweise die weißen, oder weiß einer nen anderen??

Die Bruchstelle wie auf dem verlinkten Foto weiter oben, ist ja seid 08 verstärkt, das SChmiedeteil am Ausfallende hab bis jetzt nur ich geschafft!!

Wie auch immer?!?!??!


----------



## sh0rt (16. März 2009)

Boah wie ich leide...unter dem Wetter ich will endlich mal wieder die schönen Trails fahren...aber im moment kann man die nicht fahren keine chance


----------



## biker-wug (16. März 2009)

Da kann ich mitfühlen, aber absolut!!

Bin gestern zumindest noch mit dem Bike zur Nachtschicht, mit dem Effekt, heute 15km im strömenden Regen heimgeradelt!!

FRÜHLING, wo bleibst du!!!!


----------



## bennieNW (16. März 2009)

..bei mir ist das wetter okay, bloss die frühe dunkelheit macht mir eher zu schaffen im wald, weil ich immer bis 18:30uhr arbeiten muss 


PS: war trotzdem fahren und mein 08er rahmen ist auch verstärkt, habs eben gesehn.


----------



## basti138 (16. März 2009)

rschwarz schrieb:


> bei dem bruch ist der dämpfer falsch herum eingebaut, kann es damit etwas zu tun haben ? irgendeiner hatte auch mal ein bild drinne wo der dämpfer so verbaut war !?



Bei den Threesomes, die ich bisher ausgepackt hatte, war irgendwie jedes Mal der Dämpfer vom Werk aus anders drin
Nein, es ist als ob du rechts oder links ums Haus rum gehst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (16. März 2009)

Arbeitest du in nem BikeShop??

Weil du schon mehrere Threesomes ausgepackt hast?


----------



## robotti80 (16. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> PS: war trotzdem fahren und mein 08er rahmen ist auch verstärkt, habs eben gesehn.



Das sieht man auf den von mir geposteten Bildern auf der vorhergehenden Seite (24) auch sehr gut.
BG hat ja richtiggehend ein Stück Metall zusätzlich an den Rahmen geschweißt.




biker-wug schrieb:


> Arbeitest du in nem BikeShop??
> 
> Weil du schon mehrere Threesomes ausgepackt hast?



Oder bei der Post oder einem Versender.


----------



## basti138 (17. März 2009)

@ Biker-wug
Jepp 

@robotti80
Ein "Angstblechal"


----------



## biker-wug (17. März 2009)

Wir haben einen FACHMANN unter uns!!!

Respekt!!


----------



## bennieNW (20. März 2009)

lohnt es sich mein threesome 5.8 aufzurüsten? hätte gerne laufräder von mavic(bloss welche?), mindestens lx kurbel + lx lager, lx kassette, neue federgabel (wenn ja, welche?) neue bremsen(bloss welche?) oder sollte ich mich bei sovielen neuen teilen, gleich nach einem neuem rad umschauen? will halt schon neue hochwertige sachen dran haben, lohnt sich dann noch das aufrüsten?


----------



## robotti80 (20. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> will halt schon neue hochwertige sachen dran haben, lohnt sich dann noch das aufrüsten?



Nüchtern von den Kosten betrachtet wirst du vermutlich mit einem Komplettrad sicherlich günstiger aussteigen, denn hochwertige Komponenten sind im Aftermarket Bereich meist auch extrem hochpreisig.

Es hängt auch sehr stark davon ab, welche Komponenten du dir genau vorstellst. 
Eine Fox Federgabel ist beispielsweise Aftermarket so exorbitant teuer, dass diese sich nie lohnen würde.

Ich habe meine Rock Shocks Pike 454 Air U-Turn im Abverkauf neu recht günstig bekommen. (zu lesen in diesem Thread)

Weiters habe ich mich für weiße Avid Juicy 3 Scheibenbremsen entschieden.
Diese haben mich neu gerade einmal 130 Euro gekostet samt zugehöriger Adapter und Scheiben in den Größen 203 und 185 mm.
Mit Bremsbelägen von SwissStop werden sie zusätzlich versehen.

Dann ist die Frage, was kannst du alleine bewerkstelligen und was nicht?
Steht dir sämtliches Werkzeug für dein Vorhaben zur Verfügung oder nicht?
Hast du eventuell zusätzlcih helfende Hände oder nicht?

Laufräder können ruhig bessere sein, denn die kann man ja ins nächste Rad mitnehmen.
Aber auch hier gilt es zu überlegen:
UST ja/nein?
Steckachse ja/nein?
CL oder IS Bremsscheibenaufnahme an Naben?


----------



## bennieNW (20. März 2009)

hey, danke für die schnelle und gute antwort 

jup, dachte an die richtung fox-gabel, sowie dämpfer.

bloss bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, bisher komm ich mit meinem bergamont hier auch überall hoch und wieder runter. 

ist jedoch der fahrkomfort deutlich besser mit den besseren part's oder eigentlich fast gar nicht spürbar?

ich denke mal das man bei der bremse wohl den deutlichsten unterschied merkt oder etwa nicht? bloss wüsste ich nicht, was man an der juicy 3 verbessern könnte, sie packt einwandfrei zu und sonst macht sie auch keine probleme? was können da andere bremsen besser?

ich seh halt bloss überall die tollen bikes in den prospekten und lass mich irgendwie verleiten, obwohl mein bike einwandfrei fährt?

den umbau auf die anderen part's, müsste ich wenn vom "händler" machen lassen, da ich irgendwie zwei linke hände habe was das fahrrad angeht, oder es mir einfach nicht zutraue. bin eher der typ der alles perfekt haben möchte und bevor ich sowas zum ersten mal dranmache und es nicht zu 100% stimmt, lass ich es lieber machen 



UST=?
Steckachse?
CL oder IS? hab davon leider keine ahnung, fahre jedoch ein standard threesome 5.8, siehe hier => http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-threesome-5-8-2008.html
fragen über fragen.


----------



## sh0rt (20. März 2009)

Fragen am Ende:
Schlauchlos
Gabel mit Steckachse oder Schnellspanner
Centerlock oder 6 Loch Naben für die Bremsscheiben 

Beim 07er wechsel von Hayes Nine -> Hayes Stroker Trail war ne super Entscheidung! Gibt sicherheit und mehr kraft  Sicher bei dir änlich auf eine bessere Bremse welche auch immer. Ich hatte mich wegen Preis und passenden Adaptern etc. wieder für eine Hayes entschieden.

Gabel musst du wissen, eine Pike ist schon was anderes wie ne Recon. Ne Fox sehr lecker aber eben nicht günstig!


----------



## robotti80 (20. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> jup, dachte an die richtung fox-gabel, sowie dämpfer.



Das halte ich für wenig sinnvoll und für definitiv zu teuer.



bennieNW schrieb:


> ist jedoch der fahrkomfort deutlich besser mit den besseren part's oder eigentlich fast gar nicht spürbar?



Als ich bei meinem Bergamont Evolve 5.6 Federgabel und Dämpfer nachgerüstet habe, war das Fahrfeeling schon bedeutend besser um nicht zu sagen eine andere Welt. Ursprünglich war eine Rock Shox Tora mit Stahlfedern verbaut und diese war alles nur nicht sensibel. Federweg konnte ich nicht annähernd ausnutzen und das obwohl ich mit 80+ kg nicht gerade leicht bin. Jedenfalls ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass wertigere Komponenten mehr Spaß aufkommen lassen. Klar bin ich mit der Tora auch überall rauf und runtergekommen, die Frage war halt: Wie ist das geschehen und unter welchen Anstrengungen & Mühen. Bergab war die Tora nämlich aufgrund des doch recht hohen Gewichts koopflastig und bockig. Ein wirkliches Gefühl der Federung kam bei mir nicht auf; diese hat hat mehr gepeppelt als gefedert oder gedämpft. 



bennieNW schrieb:


> bloss wüsste ich nicht, was man an der juicy 3 verbessern könnte, sie packt einwandfrei zu und sonst macht sie auch keine probleme? was können da andere bremsen besser?



Die Avid juicy 3 ist eigentlich auch eine tolle Bremse.
Nicht von ungefähr schraube ich sie mir auf mein neu aufzubauendes Threesome 6.8.
Zu bemängeln wäre etwa das Gewicht der Bremsanlage und der Umstand dass Druckpunkt und Bremsleitung am Sattel nicht justiert werden können. Das ist jetzt aber schon Kritik auf höherem Niveau.
Eine Empfehlung meinerseits wäre die Verwendung von organischen Bremsbelägen wie zum Beispiel die von mir schon erwähnten SwissStop Beläge anstelle der originalen Sinter Metall Beläge von Avid. Damit lässt sich die Bissigkeit noch einmal steigern.



bennieNW schrieb:


> den umbau auf die anderen part's, müsste ich wenn vom "händler" machen lassen, da ich irgendwie zwei linke hände habe was das fahrrad angeht, oder es mir einfach nicht zutraue.



Das kostet noch einmal ordentlich extra!
Eigentlich wäre damit die Entscheidung schon gefällt.
So günstig kannst du im Endeffekt gar nicht mehr an Komponenten kommen, dass sich ein Umbau lohnen würde, wenn am Ende noch der Händler auf der Rechnungsliste steht.

Im Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis bzw Freundeskreis hast du keinen versierten Biker und Schrauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rschwarz (20. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> lohnt es sich mein threesome 5.8 aufzurüsten? hätte gerne laufräder von mavic(bloss welche?), mindestens lx kurbel + lx lager, lx kassette, neue federgabel (wenn ja, welche?) neue bremsen(bloss welche?) oder sollte ich mich bei sovielen neuen teilen, gleich nach einem neuem rad umschauen? will halt schon neue hochwertige sachen dran haben, lohnt sich dann noch das aufrüsten?




ob es sich für dich lohnt kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich kann nur sagen wie ich es mit meinem 5.8er mache. wenn es nächsten monat zum ein jahres service geht werden alle antriebs(verschleiss)teile gegen xt getauscht, höchtwarscheinlich die jucy3 auch gleich gegen ne andere bremse mit (für mich) besseren hebeln. eine neue lenker - vorbau kombi von syncros liegt auch schon bereit, damit sollten dann erstmal die sachen gemacht sein die mir nicht so passen/gefallen.

für mich persönlich lohnt sich die auf/umrüstung auf jeden fall da ich mit dem rad super klarkomme und mir der rahmen super passt und gefällt.

mfg


----------



## sh0rt (20. März 2009)

Boah gerade 2,5Stunden losgewesen geiles wetter...5° Sonne total genial ))))


----------



## Makke (20. März 2009)

@bennieNW
auch von mir mal etwas Senf zu dem Thema:

*Schaltkomponenten*
die würde ich erst mal fahren, bis sie fertig sind, das dürfte dann gegen Ende der Saison der Fall sein.
Ob man dann auf Shimano LX/XT oder Sram X.9 umrüstet ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

*Federgabel und Dämpfer*
Der X-Fusion O2 PVA ist ein echter sorglos und gut funktionierender Dämpfer, fahre den selber und bin sehr zufrieden. Er ist vorallem, was den Service angeht, die bessere Wahl.

Die Gabel entspricht nicht ganz meinem Geschmack. Wie viele hier fahre ich eine Pike (ob Luft oder Stahlfeder ist eine Frage von Fahrergewicht und persönlicher Ansicht) ... das zieht aber die Laufräderfrage mit sich.

[/B]Laufräder[/B]
... das ist eine Sache. Ich finde ein guter Endurolaufradsatz passt hier rein. CC-Teile haben den NAchteil, das die Felgen meistens zu schmal sind und damit bei der Wahl der Reifen einengen.

Wenn ich das mal so sagen darf, finde ich die N90 Laufräder von Preis/Leistung sehr gut. Frei kombinierbar und in sehr guter Quallität.

*Bremsen*
... sind doch o.K. und würde ich lassen ... 

was dem Rad noch gut tut, wäre ein kürzerer Vorbau (60-70mm)


----------



## robotti80 (20. März 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Boah gerade 2,5Stunden losgewesen geiles wetter...5° Sonne total genial ))))



Bei uns ist gestern pünktlich zu Frühlingsbeginn der Winter erneut über uns hereingebrochen.
Es hat geschneit bis in die Niederungen weit unter 500 Meter. 
Vor allem hat es recht ordentlich geschneit und die Temperaturen sind wieder weit unter 0 Grad.
Macht aber nix, denn somit hab ich wenigstens Zeit für den Aufbau meines Lieblings.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie mühsam das Aufziehen von UST Reifen auf eine Felge sein kann?
Eine so schweißtreibende Arbeit habe ich schon lange nicht mehr verrichtet.


----------



## Makke (20. März 2009)

14°C und Sonnenschein pur ...


----------



## bennieNW (20. März 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Fragen am Ende:
> 1. Schlauchlos
> 2. Gabel mit Steckachse oder Schnellspanner
> 3. Centerlock oder 6 Loch Naben für die Bremsscheiben



1. vorteil, bei schlauchlos? gewicht gespart oder?
2. ich versteh noch immer nicht den unterschied, bin halt anfänger 
3. centerlock? 6 loch naben? was ist da besser? vorteile ?!



sh0rt schrieb:


> Beim 07er wechsel von Hayes Nine -> Hayes Stroker Trail war ne super Entscheidung! Gibt sicherheit und mehr kraft  Sicher bei dir änlich auf eine bessere Bremse welche auch immer. Ich hatte mich wegen Preis und passenden Adaptern etc. wieder für eine Hayes entschieden.



meine ex-freundin hatte an ihrem 3some 6.7 auch die hayes nine dran und ich fand sie auch nicht so dolle, andauernd am schleifen. jedoch hab ich letztens kurz mal die hayes strocker trail gesehn an einem bike, machte mal von der optik her einen guten eindruck genauso wie der bremshebel, bloss gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht, ist sie denn wirklich so gut? weil ich bin nun ein bissel ein gebranntes kind, was hayes bremsen angeht.



sh0rt schrieb:


> Gabel musst du wissen, eine Pike ist schon was anderes wie ne Recon. Ne Fox sehr lecker aber eben nicht günstig.



das mit den gabeln sollte ich mal wirklich testen, weil wenn ihr meint, das man den unterschied sehr deutlich merkt, wäre das wohl wirklich ein anreiz, die part's zu wechseln oder ein neues bike zu kaufen.

ich hab eh das gefühl, das meine recon nicht mehr lange macht, irgendwie sinkt die schon ohne belastung ein, sprich niemand sitzt mehr auf dem rad, dennoch kann man den dicken schwarzen balken bei der beschriftung von 130mm nicht mehr sehen, weil er schon in die gabel eintaucht ohne belastung?! war früher nicht..




robotti80 schrieb:


> Als ich bei meinem Bergamont Evolve 5.6 Federgabel und Dämpfer nachgerüstet habe, war das Fahrfeeling schon bedeutend besser um nicht zu sagen eine andere Welt. Ursprünglich war eine Rock Shox Tora mit Stahlfedern verbaut und diese war alles nur nicht sensibel. Federweg konnte ich nicht annähernd ausnutzen und das obwohl ich mit 80+ kg nicht gerade leicht bin. Jedenfalls ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass wertigere Komponenten mehr Spaß aufkommen lassen. Klar bin ich mit der Tora auch überall rauf und runtergekommen, die Frage war halt: Wie ist das geschehen und unter welchen Anstrengungen & Mühen. Bergab war die Tora nämlich aufgrund des doch recht hohen Gewichts koopflastig und bockig. Ein wirkliches Gefühl der Federung kam bei mir nicht auf; diese hat hat mehr gepeppelt als gefedert oder gedämpft.



die tora bin ich auch mal kurz auf dem evolve gefahren, jedoch fand ich diese gabel einfach nur mies, besonders im vergleich zur recon, da ist die recon doch deutlich besser, bloss kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das eine fox wirklich noch um längen besser sein soll, als eine recon?! muss das echt mal testen 



robotti80 schrieb:


> Im Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis bzw Freundeskreis hast du keinen versierten Biker und Schrauber?



nein, leider nicht. hmmm


@makke:

also eine saison haben die schaltkomponenten schon hinter sich und funktionieren auch noch einwandfrei, sowas wie ein umwerfer geht doch auch nicht kaputt oder?!

sprich beim dämpfer hinten z.b. der fusion ist gleichauf mit einem fox-dämpfer oder ist auch hier der fox-dämpfer der deutlich bessere? und wenn ja, was kann er besser?

was für einen vorteil haben eigentlich die von dir gezeigten laufräder? ich hab sie schonmal live gesehn und fand sie schon ganz schick 

sorry für die vielen fragen.. aber bin halt newbie 

PS: wieso den vorbau kürzen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (21. März 2009)

Mit Schaltung meine ich nicht den Umwerfer ... da ist es an sich eh unwichtig, welcher da drauf ist, vorne schaltet man fÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich eh seltener.
Aber wenn die KettenblÃ¤tter und die Ritzel fertig sind, ist es meistens gÃ¼nstiger eine ganze Kurbel zu tauschen, als die BlÃ¤tter zu ersetzen. in dem Zuge kann man die Kassette und die Kette auch aufrÃ¼sten.
So lange man mit der verbauten Schaltung zufrieden ist, lohnt sich ein Umbau auf hÃ¶herwertige Komponenten kaum ... ein LX-Umwerfer ist doch o.k. ... vorne schaltet man eh nicht so hÃ¤ufig. XT-Schaltwerk ist perfekt ... (optional vielleicht die LX-Schifter gegen XT tauschen)
Aber im Grunde ist die Performance der Schaltung vor allem eine Frage der perfekten Einstellung  und weniger der Hardware.

Der Wechsel von X-Fuision zum Fox ist wohl eher eine philosophische Frage. Wenn Dir beim X-Fusion mal die Luft ausgeht, pumpst Du ihn einfach wieder auf ... passiert Dir das beim Fox, darfst Du ihn zum Service schicken und bis knapp 100â¬ los.

die N90 LaufrÃ¤der kÃ¶nnen sich einem Systemwechsel bei der Gabel anpassen, sie sind QR-9 (aktuelle Situation bei der verbauten Gabel) und QR-20 (zum Beispiel Pike) kompatibel.
Aber vor allem sagt mir die freie KombinationsmÃ¶glichkeit und die QualitÃ¤t der LaufrÃ¤der zu.

Ein kÃ¼rzerer Vorbau sorgt fÃ¼r mehr Ruhe und verbessertes Lenkverhalten und den Lenker finde ich persÃ¶nlich mit 640mm zu schmal (optimal ist Schulterbreite + 2x Faust)

Welche RahmengrÃ¶Ãe fÃ¤hrst Du?  Alle Raddetails


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2009)

HI,

hier mein Vorschlag, für Verbesserungen am Threesome!
Kann es verstehen, will auch immer neue Teile usw.!!

Riesen Schritt machst mit kürzerem Vorbau breiterem Lenker.
Dann ne automatisch Verstellbare Sattelstütze ala KS I900 oder Joplin, das bringt mehr Fahrspaß als der wechsel auf die beste Gabel der Welt!!

Federgabeltausch hab ich auch schon gemacht, bin mit der Minute auch zufrieden, wobei die Recon echt ne verdammt gute Gabel ist!!
Dämpfer von X-Fusion ist top!!

Kurbel, Schaltung tausch aus, wenn was defekt ist, oder verschlissen!!

Laufräder tauschen ist noch ne Idee, aber wie schon geschrieben, nimm variable Naben, ala Hope ProII oder DT 240 oversize!!!

Ob UST, das bedeutet schlauchlos oder net, ist ne glaubensfrage!
Ich fahr Tubeless am Threesome, vom ersten Tag an, und Tubeless ist genial, Grib ohne Ende, niedriger Luftdruck möglich, und fast keine Pannen!!!


----------



## basti138 (22. März 2009)

Sehe ich genau so...
Die Gabel ist echt gut, die U-turn Einheit ist aber scheinbar nicht für tägliches Drehen gemacht. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass sie nicht ganz ausfährt - Garantie?
Was die gabel gar nicht mag ist, wenn man den U-Turn verdreht, während man draufsitzt oder sie gelockt ist.
Mit der Tora ist sie nicht zu vergleichen, ich halte die Recon für zwei Welten besser. 
Ne Option zur Fox Talas wäre die Revelation die Federwegverstellung der Talas ist jetzt nicht unbedingt so der Brenner, gut sie hat viel mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Ich brauche eigentlich nur ne dumme Zug und Druckstufenverstellung und auf ne Luftkammer wollte ich nicht mehr verzichten.

X-Fusion Dämpfer ist Top in Funktion und Wartung - das geht echt mit Hammer und Schraubenzieher - na ja fast... Kein überflüssiges Gerösel da drin, das kaputtgehen kann.
Wichtiger ist es, sich mal mit den Einstellungen, besonders Dämpferluftdruck etwas zu Spielen.

Kurbel, Kassette - tot fahren und rauswerfen, mit der Kurbel würde ich aber weg von Shimano gehen.

Ein Tubelessfreund bin ich eher nicht.
Gutes Feeling, aber im Pannenfall kann es unangenehm werden.


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ein Tubelessfreund bin ich eher nicht.
> Gutes Feeling, aber im Pannenfall kann es unangenehm werden.



Find ich nicht, wenn man ne Panne hat, Reifen runter, Schlauch rein, gut ist!!

Einzige Problem dabei, man braucht eine kleine Zange, weil oft mal das Ventil nur streng rausgeht!
So einfach ist es zumindest, wenn man echtes Tubeless fährt, also nix Tubeless Kit, das man einklebt usw!!!!

Tubeless und verstellbare Sattelstützen, das hat die Bikewelt weitergebracht!!


----------



## robotti80 (23. März 2009)




----------



## Makke (23. März 2009)

bis auf die Reifen ein Traumrad ... !


----------



## robotti80 (23. März 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> bis auf die Reifen ein Traumrad ... !



Was hast du gegen diese Reifen?

Heute werden Cockpit und Bremsen folgen.


----------



## Makke (23. März 2009)

ich mag Conti-Reifen für Bikes nicht ... das ist aber eher meine ganz persönliche Sache, hab mit Contireifen noch keine guten Erfahrungen machen können.
kleiner persönlicher Tip noch ... drehe die Reifen auf der Felge so weit, das die Beschriftung von Reifen und Felge übereinander stehen, das wirkt dann etwas harmonischer.


----------



## sh0rt (23. März 2009)

Mein Pike hat gestern kurzzeitig mal gezischt...ganz bizarr...uturn verstellt wieder auf max. Federweg draufgesetzt zischel...abgestiegen...einen klick rein und wieder raus. Alles wieder ruhig...kann es sein, das durch das verstellen, sich irgendwo ein wenig luft sammelt...die dann anschließend entweicht?

Ich meine die 4cm Federweg mehr "verdrängen" bzw. brauchen ja auch etwas luft...


----------



## robotti80 (23. März 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> ich mag Conti-Reifen für Bikes nicht ... das ist aber eher meine ganz persönliche Sache, hab mit Contireifen noch keine guten Erfahrungen machen können.



Die alten Conti Modelle waren auch wirklich nicht gut.
Aber mit der neuen Serie also Mountain King / Race King bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Ich bin von Schwalbe Nobby Nic wieder zu Conti zurück.
Hatte mit dem Nobby Nic immer sehr viele Pannen.
Interessanterweise ist das beim Mountain King nicht der Fall.
Aber so hat jeder seine persönlich Präferenzen.



Makke schrieb:


> kleiner persönlicher Tip noch ... drehe die Reifen auf der Felge so weit, das die Beschriftung von Reifen und Felge übereinander stehen, das wirkt dann etwas harmonischer.



Auf der contralateralen Seite ist es auch so wie du geschrieben hast, bloß hab ich jetzt davon kein Bild dabei.
Habe aber zuhause sicherlich noch eines zum Uploaden.
Die Beschriftung der Reifen ist offenbar nicht auf beiden Seiten gleich.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich she geplagt die Reifen auf die Felgen zu bekommen und würde sie rein wegne der Optik sicherlich nicht nochmal neu aufziehen. Vor allem weil auch schon Pannenmilch verabreicht worden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. März 2009)

Mit dem NN hatte ich auch öfters Pannen, seid dem Fat Albert bin ich zufrieden.

Was ich an den Contis net mag, die wirken in 2.4 so schmal!!

@shOrt: Such mal im Federung Forum, glaub da schonmal sowas gelesen zu haben!!


----------



## biker-wug (23. März 2009)

Ach ja, das Threesome sieht TOP aus, genau mein Geschmack!!!


----------



## robotti80 (23. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Was ich an den Contis net mag, die wirken in 2.4 so schmal!!



Sind sie auch.
Ein Continental in 2.4 ist nur einkleinwenig breiter als ein Nobby Nic in 2.25
Genau deshalb habe ich den Continental 2.4 in den Hinterbau des Evolve 5.6 gebracht.
An einen Schwalbe 2.35 oder gar 2.4 wäre gar nicht zu denken gewesen.
Aber ich habe nicht nur aus Verlegenheit den Conti Mountain King 2.4 geordert, sondern ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit diesem Reifen. Einzig der Verschleiß ist etwas hoch, aber das kann ich bei der Per4mance gut verkraften. 



biker-wug schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Threesome sieht TOP aus, genau mein Geschmack!!!



Freut mich.
Ich finde es auch sehr gelungen.
Von Anfang an hatte ich eine fixe Idee wie es aussehen sollte.
Diese Idee habe ich Punkt für Punkt umgesetzt.
Dabei musste ich nirgends Kompromisse eingehen.

Bin demnächst wieder im Keller.


----------



## rschwarz (23. März 2009)

eben im ebay gesehen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Threesome-7-8-Rahmen-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ150334278887QQihZ005QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

falls nochwer nen ersatzrahmen braucht


----------



## bennieNW (23. März 2009)

leider falsche größe..


----------



## sh0rt (23. März 2009)

bennieNW schrieb:


> leider falsche größe..



Ohne Dämpfer und dann noch nen Gabelkonussuchen...


----------



## biker-wug (23. März 2009)

Schon weg, zu spät gelesen, bei dem wäre ich evtl. schwach geworden!!
Dämpfer hab ich ja, HIHI!!


----------



## bennieNW (25. März 2009)

hallo,

ich hab ein kleines problem, irgendwie knarrt es beim berg hochfahren irgendwo aus richtung lenker, ich tippe mal auf den steuersatz?

siehe hier => 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich die inbusschrauben dort festziehen möchte? da ist ja eine inbusschraube die von oben gerade nach unten geht und darunter links und rechts eine, die den vorbau heben? sollte ich erst die schrauben vom vorbau etwas lockern, bevor ich die von oben festziehe ( wie fest eigentlich ? ) oder ?

schonmal danke für die tipps...


----------



## sh0rt (25. März 2009)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf.htm

Eigentlich sollte da aber nix knarrzen, ausser da ist viel dreck drin...aber eignetlich passiert sowas recht selten, oder eines der Lager ist defekt. Ich einfach mal die Gabel rausnehmen..Vorbau ab, Kappe oben ab...Gabel raus mal nach dreck Schauen und dann wie oben beschrieben den Steuersatz einstellen. 

Aber wenn es sich spielfrei lenken lässt, dabei nicht knarrt und auch kein hakeln zu spüren ist...glaube ich nicht, dass es daher kommt. Aber man weiss e snicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennieNW (25. März 2009)

danke für den link.. werd's mir heute abend mal anschauen, hab nun keine zeit, muss radeln.. hoffentlich hält es


----------



## sh0rt (25. März 2009)

Vielleicht ist auch eine Vorbauschraube Locker am Lenker oder Gabelschaft und da verwindet sich etwas leicht oder bewegt sich...


----------



## bennieNW (25. März 2009)

also vorbau ist fest.. wegen dem gabelschaft müsste ich schauen, bloss wie? hab davon nicht soviel ahnung


----------



## Makke (25. März 2009)

Verschraubung Lenker/Vorbau prüfen ... Lenker auf Risse kontrollieren ... das Knartzen muss nicht immer da seine Quelle haben, wo man es hört ...


----------



## basti138 (25. März 2009)

Nimm mal den Lenker und Vorbau ab, und streiche dünn Fett auf die Berührflächen.
Die Schraube von oben nicht festziehen! Sie ist nur zum Lagereinstellen - leicht hinziehen und kucken, ob noch Spiel da ist.

Hatte mal, dass eines der Standrohre in der Gabelkrone beim Bremsen geknarzt hat, hab ewig gesucht...


----------



## robotti80 (25. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Hatte mal, dass eines der Standrohre in der Gabelkrone beim Bremsen geknarzt hat, hab ewig gesucht...



Marzocchi Gabeln sind dafür sehr anfällig.
So auch die meine XC 600 Retro in meinem Evolve 5.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (25. März 2009)

Das fiese ist ja, man kann es nicht per Hand fühlen...


----------



## robotti80 (25. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Das fiese ist ja, man kann es nicht per Hand fühlen...



Und wirklich abstellen kann man es auch nicht.
Ich hab da schon geschmiert wie ein Weltmeister, aber Besserung hat sich keine eingestellt. 
Mittlerweile lebe ich halt damit. 
Ganz arg ist es geworden als das Kurbellager auch noch knackte. 
Das war allerdings noch die Deore Erstausstattungs Kurbel.


----------



## biker-wug (25. März 2009)

Alles mal ein bisserl fetten, wenn du Schraubgriffe hast, auch die, hatte ich auch schon mal, dass die geknarzt haben!!


----------



## marcossa (26. März 2009)

mal in die runde gefragt. aktuell gibts das threesome aus 08 ja bei jehle für 1500. nen preis bei dem man zugreifen sollte?

hab leider keine möglichkeit eins probe zu fahren.


----------



## basti138 (26. März 2009)

Du meinst das 6.8 oder?


----------



## Makke (26. März 2009)

der Preis ist gut ... das Probefahren ist immer so eine Sache ... macht Sinn, ist aber oft nicht möglich.


----------



## basti138 (26. März 2009)

Recht viel günstiger werden die nicht.
Auch ohne Probefahrt: Ein "Griff ins Klo" wird dieses Bike mit sicherheit nicht Und optisch finde ich das 6.8 als schönstes Threesome.


----------



## marcossa (26. März 2009)

ich denk der preis ist recht OK.

1899 würd ich etwas teuer finden 

die schweißnähte auf den pics sehen etwas abenteuerlich aus. wie ist das bei euch so?


----------



## basti138 (26. März 2009)

Hab nichts dran auszusetzen - meine sind Fehlerfrei und völlig Makellos
Handgeschweisst - klar, dass es keine zwei gleichen Nähte gibt.
Das 08er wurde noch zusätzlich am linken Ausfalende verstärkt.
Die Ausfallquote beim Threesome ist sowieso recht niedrig.

Edit... Ja, das Foto des 6.8er auf der Jehle Seite...
Die Naht vom Gusset Oberrohr, Sitzrohr - da musste der Schweisser wohl mal Niessen


----------



## marcossa (26. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Hab nichts dran auszusetzen - meine sind Fehlerfrei und völlig Makellos
> Handgeschweisst - klar, dass es keine zwei gleichen Nähte gibt.
> Das 08er wurde noch zusätzlich am linken Ausfalende verstärkt.
> Die Ausfallquote beim Threesome ist sowieso recht niedrig.
> ...



joa allerdings. evtl fahr ich bei den jehle jungs mal vorbei 

kumpel wohnt da ums eck. persönlich abholen ist immer besser find ich.

dann kann ich mir auch nen bike aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (27. März 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> joa allerdings. evtl fahr ich bei den jehle jungs mal vorbei
> 
> kumpel wohnt da ums eck. persönlich abholen ist immer besser find ich.
> 
> dann kann ich mir auch nen bike aussuchen.



Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat...ich vertrau der Post/DHL und co auch kein Stück mehr


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

Persönlich ist immer besser, schau dir das Bike an, setz dich mal drauf, das macht die Entscheidung leichter!!


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

hatte als alternative noch ein specialized stumpjumper ins auge gefasst. das hat mit von der geometrie sehr gut gefallen.

um ne probefahrt komm ich wohl aber nicht drum rum, zumindest um sicher gehen zu können das geo etc. passen.

wie ist denn die performane der revelation? bin bisher immer magura gabeln im ht gefahren.


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Dual Air - nicht umsonst war sie im 7.7er drin.


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

ich fass das mal als ne empfehlung auf 

werd mal ne runde nach der gabel suchen hier.

ansonst konnt ich keine mogelparts entdecken. die lx kurbel sollte auch ganz brauchbar sein - kann man ja bei verschleiß später tauschen


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Du wirst bei jeder Gabel jemanden finden, der sie geschrottet hat.
Die Revelation würde ich schon nehmen.
Den RP2 wirst du auch schätzen... 

Die LX Kurbel ist schon OK, das Schaltverhalten passt - aber ich persönlich nimm lieber andere Hersteller.
Klar, runterfahren und gegen ne bessere austauschen.


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ja...
> Du wirst bei jeder Gabel jemanden finden, der sie geschrottet hat.



OK klar, das gilt ja auch für alle anderen parts.

wie würdest du die geo des threesome einschätzen?

eher komfortabel?


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Geo...
Ein bischen auch abhängig von der gewählten Rahmenhöhe. 
Ich hab bei meinen stolzen 1,70 Meter den kleinen S genommen => Es ist wendig, ich sitze sehr entspannt - aber das komische dran ist, dass ich damit auch ausdauernde Sprints hinbekomme und bergauf ist es auch ohne Blockierter Gabel oder Dämpfer erstaunlich wenig Kraftraubend.
Es stimmt einfach...
Das einzigste was ich geändert hab, ist die Kurbel: Nur beim S sind serienmässig 170 Kurbeln drin und ich bin eben 175er gewohnt - bergauf tue ich mich damit leichter.

Es ist irgendwie ne Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau-Spassmaschine
egal wo man fährt


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

bin 175 / SL 82cm ... tendenziell eher in richtung M / 47 würd ich schätzen.

von der geo klingts gut. mein HT ist eher racelastig und auf trails wirds dann teilweise etwas "unentspannt".

grad auch mal die testberichte der bike-bravos gewälzt. liest sich alles sehr sehr gut. das bike ist der engeren wahl auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Ja, würde ich auch sagen, das M ist 2 cm länger als das S.
Ein zu langer Rahmen führt zu müden Handgelenken und ner stark abgewinkelten Halswirbelsäule - gerade Lenker, Race Geo.

Wichtig beim Probefahren ist, dass du es "ehrlich" machst. Dazu gehört eine gut eingestellte Gabel und Dämpfer (Luftdruck!).
Nicht sagen, das wippt mehr als das andere, das ist Schrott => richtig einstellen und noch mal probieren.
Und - Richtwerte für den Dämpferluftdruck sind unbrauchbar - jedes Bike hat ne andere Übersetzung und braucht nen anderen Luftdruck.


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

das definitiv. gibt nur viele händler die da null bock haben, so nach dem motto "drehst ne runde, und bist in 5-10min" wieder da. schon mega oft hier erlebt in köln.

die jungs von jehle kenn ich noch nicht, auch nicht den service. scheint ja nen sehr großer laden zu sein. aber im zweifel lieber 150 euro benzin verballert, als 1500 euro fürs bike  thx to firmenwagen ^^

ich werds mal an nem wochentag versuchen und vorher nen termin vereinbaren, sofern das möglich ist.


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

So, hab eben nen 80mm 12 Grad Steigung Syncros Vorbau in weiss montiert!

Mal schauen wann ich den testen kann, nachdem bei uns wieder DAUERREGEN angesagt ist!

Will den nur mal testen, von der länge her, wenn es mir zuspricht, folgt vermutlich ein Syntace oder sowas!

Ciao


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> das definitiv. gibt nur viele händler die da null bock haben, so nach dem motto "drehst ne runde, und bist in 5-10min" wieder da. schon mega oft hier erlebt in köln.
> 
> die jungs von jehle kenn ich noch nicht, auch nicht den service. scheint ja nen sehr großer laden zu sein. aber im zweifel lieber 150 euro benzin verballert, als 1500 euro fürs bike  thx to firmenwagen ^^
> 
> ich werds mal an nem wochentag versuchen und vorher nen termin vereinbaren, sofern das möglich ist.



Informier dich vorher über den verbauten Dämpfer, was man wo einstellt.
Du musst sagen wenn dir was nicht gefällt, dann wird dir auch geholfen
Oder lass dir ne Pumpe geben und machs so wie du es willst.
Bikekauf dauert halt, man kauft ja nicht jeden Tag eins
Klar, Samstag nachmittag, der Laden permanent voll - da kanns schon mal eng werden. Das hilft nichts, da musst du einfach nerven, bis es passt.


Häufig ist es halt in größeren Läden, die auf Massenverkauf ausgerichtet sind so:
Zur Kasse bitte, auf wiedersehen - scheinbar funktionert dieses Konzept aber bestens


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

wenn werd ich zum 6.8 greifen. die ausstattung macht nen vernünftigen und durchdachten eindruck. von systemlaufrädern bin ich zwar kein fan, aber sollten schon ne weile halten die mavics.

ich nehm meine eigene dämpferpumpe mit, dann kann ich selber am setup schrauben.

ist tatsächlich nicht nur im massengeschäft so. ich war hier in köln beim nem specialized dealer und hab nen stumpi probe gefahren. da war echt die erwartungshaltung, 10 min radeln, dann kaufen, sind ja nur 2000 takken.

auf ein freundliches "ich fahr noch andere bikes probe und werd dann entscheiden" kam im arroganten ton "noch ne testfahrt gibts dann bei uns nicht". und das in nem fachgeschäft!! komisch ansich.


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Wenn du sagst, du schaust noch wo anders könnte es der Dealer so verstehen:
Ich interressiere mich genau für dieses Bike und will es probefahren um die Größe zu bestimmen. Kaufen tue ich es dann aber billiger im Netz.

Na ja, der ist je gewissermassen etwas in der Zwickmühle...
Du fährst das Bike... ein anderer kommt und will natürlich ein neues, kein gebrauchtes in der Preisklasse. Und 100 Prozentig sauber bekommt man es nach der Probefahrt nicht - man sieht es eben.
Der Spruch vom nächsten Kunden lässt nicht auf sich warten: Geht da mit dem Preis noch was, das wurde ja schon mal gefahren...
Gut Testbikes - aber genau das in genau der Größe...hmmm.


Hab meine ersten Systemlaufräder (2001) Mavic Crosslink noch immer...
Wenn du auch 2000 investieren würdest, nimm das 7.8er, die Ausstattung ist gelungen. Die Stylo hat ein "schokoladenartiges" Schaltverhalten 
Gut die Farbe ist beim 6.8 wohl schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

war nen stumpi testbike  also genau dafür gedacht. naja wie auch immer. warn etwas unfreundlich da. hat man immer mal

also farblich tendier ich zu 95% zum 6.8er ... muss neben den specs für mich auch optisch gefallen.


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

DAs mit dem Stumpi in Sachen Testfahrt ist krass! Für das sind die Speci Testbikes da, für nix anderes!!!

In so nem Laden würd ich nciht kaufen!!


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Na ja, wenns ein Testbike war... nicht optimal gelaufen die Sache


Farbe - ist ein Argument!
Ich war auch am Überlegen, ob ein 6.8, oder ein 7.8.
Das X9 Sram wäre mir lieber gewesen als das XTR nicht-Shadow.
Die Optik ist schon besser, finde ich auch.

Aber dieses FOX-Gabel-Habenwill-Gefühl war stärker
Und vor allem die Crosstrail gefilen mir besser. 
Und so danneben sieht es in matt schwarz/grau jetzt auch nicht aus.

Wo sind denn die restlichen 5 Prozent geblieben?


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> DAs mit dem Stumpi in Sachen Testfahrt ist krass! Für das sind die Speci Testbikes da, für nix anderes!!!
> 
> In so nem Laden würd ich nciht kaufen!!



joa das war so nen "nobelradladen". die meisten bikes 4K euros aufwärts. da ist man halt nen kleiner kunde, wenn man NUR 2K investieren will.

aber back zum threesome. mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass die schwinge asymetrisch ist, also links / rechts. hat das nen bestimmten grund, der sich mir nicht direkt erschließt?


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Der Hauptgrund dürfte der Federweg sein - Platzbedarf für den Umwerfer.
Die Fastlane 2009 haben ne symmetrische Schwinge und den Drehpunkt am Sattelrohr - aber auch weniger Federweg.


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Aber dieses FOX-Gabel-Habenwill-Gefühl war stärker



ich hab da eher das, nääää lieber keine fox gabel feeling 

bin mal ne talas im vergleich zur magura thor gefahren. das berüchtigte fox mega feeling hab ich nicht bemerkt. eher fand ich den unterschied recht undramatisch. ich mag magura neben qualität etc. insbesondere im service. sollte mal irgendwas sein, so bekommt man bei ner freundlichen frage immer nen extrem kulanten service.


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Das stimmt schon, so groß ist der Unterschied nicht.
Die Revelation ist schon auch zurecht in der Preisklasse vertreten.

Ja, die Talas... eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, dass ich alles selber zerlegen und warten kann - bisher wars jedenfalls so. Aber seit ich auf der Eurobike das Schnittbild gesehen hab  - das könnte länger dauern. Der Gabelservice wäre bereits fällig
Na ja, neues Öl rein und die Luftkammer halt - einschicken werd ich sie nicht.


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

einschicken kost ja glaub ich auch nur günstige 100-120 euronen ^^


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

Bei mir blieb der AHA Effekt der Fox Gabeln auch aus. Bin letztens ne Talas 32 und ne Talas 36 in nem Liteville 301 gefahren, muss sagen, weder der Rahmen noch die Gabel haben den WOW Effekt ausgelöst.

Der rahmen ist spürbar steifer, dass muss ich sagen, aber von der Federperformance nicht so viel besser als das Threesome.


----------



## T!ll (28. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich hatte auch mal ein Threesome, aber leider ist mir die Schwinge damals vor der Bremse hinten gerissen 

War ein tolles Rad 
(sorry für den hässlichen Kettenschutz )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh0rt (28. März 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich hatte auch mal ein Threesome, aber leider ist mir die Schwinge damals vor der Bremse hinten gerissen



Sowas höre ich zum ersten mal


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Ich auch!
War es denn dierekt neben der Naht, oder das Gusset selber?
Wenns an der Naht war, bin ich aus dem Schneider!


----------



## T!ll (28. März 2009)

War direkt an der Naht der unteren Schwinge, hier:




Bild ist von biker-wug, meins ist aber an der selben Stelle gerissen.


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Also das Ausfallende-Gusset selber - gibts Bilder?
Die 2008er Schwinge wurde verstärkt (2)

Hat jemand ein Bild vom linken Ausfallende von nem 2007er Rahmen - aber von der Innenseite fotografiert?


----------



## bennieNW (28. März 2009)

und das lustige, dort sind die 08er modelle doch gar nicht verstärkt an der stelle? oder irre ich mich gerade? btw. mein lenker macht keinen ton mehr, war wohl sand oder so


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Auf dem Bild ist die "2", da wurde ab 2008 ein Blechal angebruzzelt.
Ob sich das Ausfallende von der Innenseite her selber unterscheidet wollte ich gerne wissen... Hab mir das noch nie so genau angeschaut.

=> Noch kann man die Fälle Zählen


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

kaputt gehn kann immer mal was 

wie macht sich denn bergamont so im fall des falles??


----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Sind super kulant. Aber eilig darfst du es nicht haben


----------



## T!ll (28. März 2009)

Bei mir hats 6 Wochen gedauert, aber dann kam leider ein 7.8er Rahmen

Hab leider keine Bilder vom Riss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (28. März 2009)

Na ja, kommt drauf an - wen der Händler den Rahmen umbaut, klappts schon mal innerhalb einer Woche - wenn das ganze Bike zu BGM geht und die gerade auf nen Container aus Fernost warten müssen...

Wieso kein 6.8 in weiss
Haste das verkauft oder wie?


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat es insgesamt 2 Wochen gedauert, lag aber auch dran, das zum 1. ich nicht gleich Zeit hatte zum Händler zu fahren, und 2. war es genau zur Eurobike zeit.
Umbau hat der HÄndler gemacht, wobei der damals wegen der Abrechnung noch Diskussionsbedarf mit BGM hatte, zwecks der verrechneten Zeit.

Ich hätte mich über einen 08er Rahmen gefreut, aber ja wieder den 6.7er bekommen. Naja, vielleicht beim nächsten Bruch


----------



## marcossa (28. März 2009)

also fully noob, das ist nen abgestützter eingelenker? O_O


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2009)

Ja, ist ein abgestützer Eingelenker, ein sehr gut funktionierender!!!


----------



## basti138 (29. März 2009)

Der Unterschied zum "echten" Viergelenker besteht darin, dass das hintere Gelenk in der unteren Strebe sein müsste.

Würde es unten sitzen, würde ich kein Threesome fahren.


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Na ja, kommt drauf an - wen der Händler den Rahmen umbaut, klappts schon mal innerhalb einer Woche - wenn das ganze Bike zu BGM geht und die gerade auf nen Container aus Fernost warten müssen...
> 
> Wieso kein 6.8 in weiss
> Haste das verkauft oder wie?



Also bei mir wars so, mein Händler hat mir versichert, mit Bergamont in Kontakt zu stehen und dass die sogar ein Leihbike zum überbrücken der Wartezeit schicken würden usw.
Dem war leider nicht so und nach knapp 6 Wochen hab ich dann eine Email direkt an Bergamont geschickt, 2 Tage später war der neue Rahmen da.
Ich weiß nicht so ganz, was ich davon halten soll, mein Händler hat mir dauernd versichert er kümmert sich um die Sache und Bergamont wäre einfach zu langsam, aber als ich direkt an Bergamont geschrieben hab war dann ruckzuck ein neuer Rahmen da 

Leider ein 7.8er, was anderes hatten die Wohl nich liefern können. Naja ich war erstmal froh, es überhaupt wieder zu haben, aber der graue Rahmen und dazu die weißen Anbauteile, ich fands nicht wirklich schön...außerdem war ich ziemlich genervt von der ganzen Geschichte, ist vielleicht verständlich  Das Threesome ist aber trotzdem ein geiles Rad gewesen

Habs dann einfach mal probeweise in den Bikemarkt gestellt und habs da dann doch für nen guten Preis verkaufen können.

Gruß T!ll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2009)

Glaub an das Angebot kann ich mich noch erinnern!!

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!!

Aber bei dir ist das sicherlich am Händler gelegen!!


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2009)

War glaub ich im Juni letzten Jahres drin 

Bergamont hat sich echt kulant gezeigt, als ich denen geschrieben habe, wie gesagt nach 2 Tagen war ein nagelneuer Rahmen da


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

So, nachdem endlich das Wetter wieder einigermaßen paßt, war ich vorhin mal das Fahrverhalten mit 80mm Vorbau testen. Resultat: Paßt einwandfrei, bergauf steigt es ein bisserl früher, was durch die Minute IT kein Problem ist, einfach auf den Hebel drücken, gut is!!

War mal ne richtige Runde, 45km, 1000hm, fühl mich richtig platt!!!

Foto mit dem Vorbau folgt demnächst!!


----------



## robotti80 (30. März 2009)

marcossa schrieb:


> bin 175 / SL 82cm ... tendenziell eher in richtung M / 47 würd ich schätzen.



Meinereiner ist 177 cm bei einer Schrittlänge von ca. 82 cm und baue aktuell gerade einen L Threesome Rahmen auf.
Ich hoffe, dass mir der Rahmen nicht zu groß ist. 
Aber da ich mit gerader Sattelstütze, relativ kurzem Vorbau sowie einem Lenker mit 6° Bend, 20 mm Rise und 9° Sweep aufbaue, dachte ich, dass ich dennoch komfortabel darauf Platz haben werde. 
Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass ich da keinem Irrtum aufgesessen bin.

Im übrigen wird mein Bike spätestens am Wochenende fertiggestellt sein und dann werde ich euch mit Bildern beglücken könnnen. Auch eine Teileliste und ein reales Endgewicht wird bekannt gegeben.

Auch bei uns ist es derzeit dank anhaltender Regengüsse alles andere als einladend sein Bike aus dem Keller zu holen. Von frühlingshaften Temperaturen haben wir bisher auch noch nicht viel mitbekommen. 
Es ist anhaltend kalt, definitiv zu kalt für diese Jahreszeit. 
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit hatte ich bereits eine sehr gute Form und heuer kann ich froh sein, wenn ich bis zum Sommer halbwegs tourentauglich bin.


----------



## Makke (30. März 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> War direkt an der Naht der unteren Schwinge, hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe gestern genau an dieser Stelle einen Haarriss im Lack entdeckt .... habe eine 7.7 Rahmen und bin gerade am verzweifeln ... werde mal Bergamont anschreiben, ob ich bis zum Durchbruch warten soll, oder ob der Rahmen so getauscht wird.


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2009)

Hey Leute hörts auf mit so nem Schmarrn
Ja klar bekommst du den ersetzt, so weiterzufahren ist mindestens gefährlich und Folgeschäden gibts auch.
Beidseitig?
Mach Fotos - ich will unbedingt von nem 2007er Rahmen die Innenseite des linken Ausfallendes sehen... Hab grad keines da zum Nachsehen.


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> habe gestern genau an dieser Stelle einen Haarriss im Lack entdeckt .... habe eine 7.7 Rahmen und bin gerade am verzweifeln ... werde mal Bergamont anschreiben, ob ich bis zum Durchbruch warten soll, oder ob der Rahmen so getauscht wird.




Fahr nimmer weiter, Rahmen einpacken, ab zum HÄndler, reklamieren!!

Muss meinen Rahmen auch mal entschlammen und nochmal nachschauen!!


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2009)

Ne, es kommt dann, wenn du ausnahmsweise nicht nachschaust.
Geh mim Lackstift drüber, für was legen sie den der Anleitung sonst bei?


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

Ich kontrollier den Rahmen mittlerweilen öfters, schlechte Erfahrung!!

Bei mir war kein Lackstift dabei?!!?!?


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2009)

Die Lackstifte liegen bei BGM eigentlich schon immer den Papieren bei - bloß sind 90 Prozent schon im Katalog eingetrocknet

Meinst du, es würde helfen, vor dem Riss mit dem Dremel die Schweissnaht zu glätten und so Spannungsspitzen zu entschärfen?

Oh, die Edith ist wieder da:
Ich meine nicht vor dem Riss, sondern vor dem Riss, also bevor es anfängt zu reissen?
Vorher wüsste ich noch gerne, ob die Ausfallenden 2008 die selben sind, oder andere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

Da war nix dabei, aber wer braucht schon nen Lackstift, wenn man zuviel kratzer hat, bricht man den Rahmen einfach und läßt sich nen neuen geben!!


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2009)

Soll ich jetzt oder


----------



## marcossa (30. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Meinst du, es würde helfen, vor dem Riss mit dem Dremel die Schweissnaht zu glätten und so Spannungsspitzen zu entschärfen?
> 
> Oh, die Edith ist wieder da:
> Ich meine nicht vor dem Riss, sondern vor dem Riss, also bevor es anfängt zu reissen?



würde ich definitiv nicht tun. diese "spannungspitzen" sind eh mehr oder minder unsinn  eher ist es so, dass man beim schweißen von alu bestimmte vorgehensweisen beachten muss/ sollte.

wenn du die naht abschleifst, dann riskierst du einen ermüdungsbruch. das material wird an der stelle schon gebraucht. meistens ist es so, dass abgeschliffene nähte nur schlecht ausgeführt sind.

ich würde es wenn eher anders machen: verspachteln, glatt schleifen, lackieren - wenn du es glatt haben magst.

grundsätzlich finde ich die nähte an fast allen bikes verdammt übel, rein optisch. in meiner firma werden alu spezialteile gefertigt, handgeschweißt. da schaut ne 30cm naht absolut gleichmäßig aus, von anfang bis ende. ist halt zeitintensiv und der schweißer braucht große erfahrung


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt oder



Lachen!!

Der 2. Rahmen wird schon halten!!


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2009)

Du machst ja auch beim Drehen einer Welle nen "Freistich" um Spannungs-Spitzen auf ne größere Fläche zu verteilen.
Dabei ist der Querschnitt geringer als vorher, das Material wird aber an der entscheidenden Stelle geschont.
Weil die Geschichte auf dem Bild ist kein Gewaltbruch, sondern ein schleichender, langsamer,der sich bei jeder Bewegung fortsetzt.
Und der Anfang scheint die Kerbe neben der Naht zu sein.


----------



## Makke (30. März 2009)

ich mach jetzt so vile Farbe drauf, das es hällt ...
Bergamont hat eine Mail von mir, mein Händler ist seit diesem Jahr kein Bergamontpartner mehr ... ich hoffe in ein paar Tagen (oder schon morgen) weiß ich mehr ...


----------



## marcossa (30. März 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Du machst ja auch beim Drehen einer Welle nen "Freistich" um Spannungs-Spitzen auf ne größere Fläche zu verteilen.
> Dabei ist der Querschnitt geringer als vorher, das Material wird aber an der entscheidenden Stelle geschont.
> Weil die Geschichte auf dem Bild ist kein Gewaltbruch, sondern ein schleichender, langsamer,der sich bei jeder Bewegung fortsetzt.
> Und der Anfang scheint die Kerbe neben der Naht zu sein.



ok klar, aber da kann man das eher kontrolliert machen.

ich kann halt schlecht sagen, obs tatsächlich an der kerbe liegt. ist auf jeden fall schwierig zu bewerten 

aber gut, wenns eh bricht wärs nen test wert


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

Bin mir sicher, dass Bergamont antwortet, auf damit zum nächsten Bergamont Dealer. Hab mit denen letztes Jahr telefoniert, ob ich es direkt einschicken kann, da mein Händler 40km weg ist von mir.

Antwort, ich muss es über nen Bergamont Händler machen, egal welchen!!


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2009)

Wenn man noch drüber lachen kann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2009)

Oder so!!!

Das kleb ich mal drauf, zur Verstärkung!!


----------



## basti138 (31. März 2009)

So, hatte heute ein 7.7er in meinen Fingern
Gleich mal die Ausfallenden von innen betrachtet und...
Im Grunde sind es die selben, aber die Verstärkung innen, die eingegossene Rippe (oder wie man das nennen kann), ist beim 2008er näher zur Naht hin gerichtet.

*Natürlich keine Risse*

Vielleicht mach ich ein Bild von beiden Versionen wenn ichs nicht wieder verchille


----------



## basti138 (2. April 2009)

Ich habs verchillt


----------



## biker-wug (2. April 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> Bergamont hat eine Mail von mir



Und weißt schon mehr??

Würde mich interessieren!!


----------



## sh0rt (6. April 2009)

Ich war am Wochenende das erste mal im Harz dieses Jahr, ist ja das schönste Bikegebiet in der Nähe  Ein paar Bilder in meinem Album.

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist...wie progressiv der Hinterbau vom Threesome ist...ich nutze meist nur 2/3 des Federwegs, wenn ich dahingegen den von einem Bekannten anschauen(Specialized Pitch) das ist ja der Wahnsinn wie das Bike anspricht hinten...

Ansonsten aber allet super  War ein spaß eine gute Mischung aus Trails und Eis und Schnee


----------



## biker-wug (6. April 2009)

Federweg nutze ich eigentlich schon relativ gut aus. War heute auch mal wieder auf einem meiner Lieblingstrails in der Umgebung.

Das Pitch ist auch ein feines Teil, was den Hinterbau betrifft!!

Andere Frage, für ein Mädel, 1.70 groß, Threesome in M oder S??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (6. April 2009)

Spezielle Mädelrahmen sind ja ohnehin etwas kürzer geraten.
Ich bin 1.70 und fahre S.
Könnte auch ein M fahren, aber auf dem S fühle ich mich wohler.
Das soll nicht heissen, dass der kleinere Rahmen unsportlicher ist - er passt mir halt. Gerade auf längeren Touren ne echte Wohltat.
Probieren... 
Ne 170er Kurbel ist beim S verbaut und 175 bei allen anderen.
Das Sattelrohr ist beim M mit 47cm für meine Verhältnisse echt fies hoch.


----------



## robotti80 (7. April 2009)

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen ist wahrscheinlich Rahmengröße S die vernünftigere Wahl. 
Mittels Vorbaulänge und Neigung sowie Kurbellänge und Sattelposition lässt sich viel anstellen und eine für die Fahrerin optimale Sitzposition einstellen. 
Meine Wahl wäre wohl ein S Rahmen.


----------



## robotti80 (7. April 2009)

Bergamont Threesome 6.8

Das Ziel: Ein leichtes Enduro respektive robustes Allmountain Bike zu schaffen.
Mit fahrfertigen *13,58* Kg inklusive Pedale ist mir dies gelungen.
Leichtbau stand definitiv nicht im Vordergrund.


Rahmen: Alloy 7005 Ultra Lite Tubing, 3D forged Dropouts, Cross-Link-System
Modelljahr: 2008
Rahmengröße: L; Sitzrohrlänge: 50cm; Oberrohrlänge parallel: 57,7cm
Steuersatz: Syncros; Semi Integrated; Cartridge Bearing
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U-Turn 110-140mm + PopLoc Remote left
Dämpfer: Fox RP 2 (200mm Einbaulänge)
Schaltgriffe: Shimano XT Rapidfire Plus 2008
Züge: XT Schaltzüge, Jagwire Rapicord L3 Bowden durchgehend
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX Down Swing Dual Pull 2008
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT GS 2008 (kurzer Käfig) Shadow
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-32 2008
Kette: Shimano XT HG93 2008
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 3 weiß hydraulische Scheibenbremse
Bremsscheiben: vorne 203mm; hinten 185mm G2 Clean Sweep
Bremsbeläge: Swiss Stop organisch
Kurbel: Aerozine X12-FX-A3 170mm mit schwarzen KCNC Kettenblattschrauben
Pedale: Shimano XT Klickpedale 2008 PD-M770
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR weiß
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Rizer Mountain "wet white"
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve XC
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss EX 1750 N´DURO
Nabe: 
vorne: Rostfreie Kugellager, 20mm Steckachse, IS (6-bolt)
hinten: Rostfreie Kugellager, DT Swiss Ratchet System, DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt, IS (6-Loch)
Felge: DT Swiss EX 5.1d weiß
Speichen: DT Swiss Aerolite Messerspeichen
Nippel: DT Pro Lock hexagonal aluminium
Reifen: Continental Mountain King 2.4 tubeless
DT Swiss EX tubeless Kit samt DT Swiss Pannenmilch








Detailreiche Bilder in der Auflösung 1024x768:
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8a.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8b.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8c.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8d.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8e.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8f.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8g.jpg


----------



## robotti80 (7. April 2009)

(Fortsetzung)
Bergamont Threesome 6.8 







Detailreiche Bilder in der Auflösung 1024x768:
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8a.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8b.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8c.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8d.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8e.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8f.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/robotti80/pics/Threesome6.8g.jpg


----------



## sh0rt (7. April 2009)

Boah.


----------



## rschwarz (7. April 2009)

schick !  

dann raus in den frühling und viel spaß mit dem teil !!!


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2009)

Geil, einfach nur GEIL!!

Definitiv das schönste Threesome das ich bis jetzt gesehen hab!!

Einzige Kritikpunkt sind die weißen Griffe, die schauen nur ein paar Tage gut aus!!

Ansonsten, PERFEKT!!


----------



## Makke (7. April 2009)

da fällt mir nix mehr dazu ein ... einfach nur ein geniales Rad ... !!!!

Wann war noch mal das Treffen der flotten Dreier?


----------



## robotti80 (7. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die sehr positive Resonanz.
Kommendes Wochenende gibts eine Jungfernfahrt.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Einzige Kritikpunkt sind die weißen Griffe, die schauen nur ein paar Tage gut aus!!



Das ist mir beim Zusammenbau schon negativ aufgefallen.
Bin aber dennoch bei weißen Griffen geblieben, da ansonsten das Weiß des Lenkers kaum sichtbar ist und ein weißer Vorbau sieht wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## rschwarz (8. April 2009)

wieder mal nen 7.8er bei ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Threesome-7-8-Frame-mit-Fox-RP-23-Neu_W0QQitemZ250403021518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item250403021518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.menace (8. April 2009)

@robotti80 - wirklich sehr schick geworden dein 6.8er Threesome... macht echt was her... 

...eine Frage hätte ich aber... wieso hast du nur ne Juicy 3 verbaut... nur wegen der Farbe? oder aus finaziellen Gründen... ich denke für ein "Enduro"/AM hätte es eventl. auch etwas mehr sein können... eventl. ne weiße Avid Code oder die LOUISE 10th ANNIVERSARY...

...bin selber gerade am überlegen, ob an meinem Threesome nicht etwas mehr Bremskraft angebrachter wäre... hab selber die Standard Juicy 3 an meinem 5.8er und überlege auf die Avid Elixir umzusteigen... würde mich mal intersieren wie du die Performance deiner Bremse mit deinen Belägen bewertes...

...ansonsten nochmal ein großes RESPECT für den schicken Aufbau...


----------



## robotti80 (8. April 2009)

the.menace schrieb:


> ...eine Frage hätte ich aber... wieso hast du nur ne Juicy 3 verbaut... nur wegen der Farbe? oder aus finaziellen Gründen...



Also die finanziellen Gründe sind es wohl nicht wirklich gewesen.
Das Threesome hat mich so wie es zu sehen ist in Summe ziemlich genau 2200 Euro gekostet.

Zwei Überlegungen waren mir neben Bremskraft, Dosierbarkeit & Wartungsfreundlichkeit sehr wichtig:

a.) die Bremssattel sollten passend zum Rahmen in der Farbe Weiß sein
b.) das Bremssystem sollte von Avid sein, weil:
b 1.) Avid Entlüftungs Kit schon vorhanden
b 2.) bei gleichen Scheibendurchmesser Laufradsatz untereinander auswechselbar (Threesome und Evolve)

Auf meinem Bergamont Evolve 5.6 Custom verrichtet eine Avid Juicy 7 mit 203/185 mm Scheibendurchmesser ihren Dienst. 
In Verwendung sind noch immer die originalen Avid Sintermetallbeläge.
 Zugegeben, ein kleinwenig bissiger dürfte die Bremse schon sein, aber das sollte sich mit den organischen Swiss Stop Belägen bewerkstelligen lasssen. 
Ansonsten war ich mit der Juicy 7 sehr zufrieden in Punkto Durchhaltevermögen, Zuverlässigkeit, Wartungsfreundlichkeit.

Die Avid Elixir wäre genau mein Fall gewesen und auch preislich absolut im Rahmen, aber leider nicht in weiß. 
Die Avid Code in Weiß wäre natürlich DIE Bremse gewesen, aber halt doch etwas schwer und auch nicht ganz günstig.
Andere Bremsenhersteller habe ich aus Gründen eines eventuellen Laufradwechsels von vorn herein ausgeschlossen.
Es sollte möglich sein, die Laufräder meines Evolves im Threesome zu verwenden und umgekehrt.
Selbstredend ohne lange Montagearbeiten.

Für die Avid Juicy 3 als Komplettset, also inklusive Bremsscheiben vorne 203 mm und hinten 185 mm, 
sowie der zugehörigen Adapter habe ich ein unwiderstehliches Angebot erhalten, nämlich 130 Euro und da musste ich zuschlagen. 
Dafür setze ich aber nun auf organische Beläge von Swiss Stop und diese kosten immerhin auch 20 Euro pro Paar.

Wenn mir die Bremskraft trotzdem nicht genügen sollte, was ich aber nicht glaube bei 203 mm vorne und 185 mm hinten, 
wird die Avid Juicy 3 weichen müssen und ich werde dann eine weiße Avid Code installieren.

Das waren meine Überlegungen und Beweggründe.


----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2009)

rschwarz schrieb:


> wieder mal nen 7.8er bei ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Bergamont-Threesome-7-8-Frame-mit-Fox-RP-23-Neu_W0QQitemZ250403021518QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item250403021518&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318




Oh Mann, da könnte man echt schwach werden, wobei ich auch erst mal nen M Rahmen fahren möchte, bevor ich mich zu nem neuen hinreissen lasse!!

Wer fährt nen M in Bayern, genauer in Mittelfranken, oder Eichstätter Raum!!


----------



## robotti80 (8. April 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da könnte man echt schwach werden, wobei ich auch erst mal nen M Rahmen fahren möchte, bevor ich mich zu nem neuen hinreissen lasse!!



Ist dir dein L Rahmen nicht agil genug?
Welche Körpergröße und Beinlänge?


----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2009)

Was heißt nicht agil genug, ich weiß eben nicht, ob er nicht noch agiler sein könnte!!

Körpergröße 1,79. Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht. Bei der original Tattoo Stütze hatte ich noch so 3cm bis zum maximalem Auszug.

Bin damals kurz mal nen M Probe gefahren, vorm Kauf, da dachte ich der L paßt mir. Bin aber andererseits seid dem Kauf auf nen vorbau von 80mm gekommen.

fühl mich auf meinem Threesome Pudelwohl, aber denk mir immer wieder, es könnte ja vielleich noch BESSER sein!!


----------



## robotti80 (8. April 2009)

Am Wochenende werd ich sehen, ob ich mit meinen 176 cm gut mit dem L Rahmen zurecht komme.
Ich hoffe schon.
Beim Evolve hatte ich einen M Rahmen, aber da hab ich Sattelstütze schon recht weit heraus.
In weiser Voraussicht hab ich eine 170 mm Kurbel und einen kurzen Vorbau von 70 mm montiert.
Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass der L Rahmen trotz meiner Körpergröße große Freude machen wird.


----------



## sh0rt (8. April 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werd ich sehen, ob ich mit meinen 176 cm gut mit dem L Rahmen zurecht komme.
> Ich hoffe schon.
> Beim Evolve hatte ich einen M Rahmen, aber da hab ich Sattelstütze schon recht weit heraus.
> In weiser Voraussicht hab ich eine 170 mm Kurbel und einen kurzen Vorbau von 70 mm montiert.
> Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass der L Rahmen trotz meiner Körpergröße große Freude machen wird.



Wenn nicht, lass es im Wald stehen und sag mir wo


----------



## robotti80 (8. April 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, lass es im Wald stehen und sag mir wo



Vorher leg ich mich lieber eine Woche auf die Streckbank.
Frei nach dem Motto: "Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht"


----------



## rschwarz (8. April 2009)

so rechtzeitig vor ostern fertig

umbau :

kompletter xt antrieb + schaltung
xt bremse v203 h180
80er syncros vorbau + syncros bulk bar
hintere nabe xt







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/323018
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/7/2/8/_/large/XTneu03.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/7/2/8/_/large/XTneu04.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/7/2/8/_/large/XTneu05.jpg

und vielleicht gibt es nächsten monat noch ne ks i950


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2009)

Auch ein schickes Bike, ist das ein XL, oder??

Sieht richtig groß aus!!


----------



## rschwarz (8. April 2009)

ja ist ein xl !


----------



## robotti80 (11. April 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da könnte man echt schwach werden, wobei ich auch erst mal nen M Rahmen fahren möchte, bevor ich mich zu nem neuen hinreissen lasse!!
> 
> Wer fährt nen M in Bayern, genauer in Mittelfranken, oder Eichstätter Raum!!



Der Rahmen ist mit Sofort-Kaufpreis von 375 Euro weggegangen.
Das ist auch sehr günstig. 
Gesteht, wer von euch hat zugeschlagen?


----------



## biker-wug (11. April 2009)

Ich wars net!!


----------



## sh0rt (11. April 2009)

Ich auch nicht!


----------



## basti138 (11. April 2009)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2009)

So, bin heute FERMDGEGANGEN, hab ein Specialized gekauft!!

Aber nur ein Kinderfahrrad für meine Nichte.

Am Threesome gibt es ein neues Vorderrad, aus Hope Pro 2 Nabe und Mavic 819 UST Felge.


----------



## Makke (17. April 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> habe gestern genau an dieser Stelle einen Haarriss im Lack entdeckt .... habe eine 7.7 Rahmen und bin gerade am verzweifeln ... werde mal Bergamont anschreiben, ob ich bis zum Durchbruch warten soll, oder ob der Rahmen so getauscht wird.



so ... vielleicht errinnert sich noch jemand daran ...
Hatte ja Bergamont eine Mail geschrieben und auch prompt Antwort bekommen, mit dem Hinweis einen Bergamont Händler aufzusuchen und die Sache dort abzuwickeln. Wenn der Verdacht durch den Händler bestätigt wird, würde ich einen neuen Hinterbau mit Lagerset bekommen.

Also ab zum Händler ... das Thema erläutert und auch Bilder von ähnlichen Fällen im Gepäck ... man will es kaum glauben aber ich bekam folgende Aussage: blabla ... " ... Stellen Sie sich nicht so an, das hält sie locker aus. Und das ist kein Riss, sondern nur ein kratzer im Lack ... " 
Ergänzung: Es ist der selbe Laden, der mir bei der Anfrage nach stabilen Felgen für ein Touren-MTB-Laufradsatz vor Jahren die Doubletrack-Felge empfolen hat ... 

@biker-wug ... fährt meine Tochter auch ...


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2009)

In meinem Fall fährt es die Nichte, erst später mal die Tochter, die ist erst 5 Monate.

Was machst jetzt mit dem Rahmen, nochmal nen anderen Händler aufsuchen, oder warten bis er gar reisst??

Würde mal die Bilder von dem Riss an Bergamont mailen, mit dem Kommentar, dass der Händler nicht reagiert!!


----------



## basti138 (18. April 2009)

Ich würds mir vom Händler schriftlich bestätigen lassen - Sicherheitsgedanke.
Nicht die feine englische Art, aber vielleicht sieht er dann mehr und man hat was in der Hand. Vielleicht noch ein Foto mit Markierung beilegen.

Rücksprache mit BGM würde ich selber aber auch noch halten, Sicherheitsgedanke. Na ja, ob der Händler nichts unternehmen will, oder da gar nichts ist, kann man selber schwer entscheiden - und beweisen muss man es auch noch, schwierig nur mit nem Foto, auf dem man nichts sieht. 

Ein Riss wäre nicht ungefährlich, aber passieren wird wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn man es im Auge behält. Aber es ist ärgerlich, wenn man auf ner Tour deshalb ausfällt - obwohl man es ja eigentlich vorher wusste.


----------



## biker-wug (18. April 2009)

Ich würde definitiv mal nen anderen Händler aufsuchen!!
Was der dazu meint!

Bergamont Händler gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer, da sollte doch noch ein anderer in deiner Nähe sein, oder nicht??

Weiterfahren ist in meinen Augen ein Witz, wenn der in ner schweren Abfahrt reißt, kann es dich auch bös auf die Fresse haun.
Weiß noch von meinem, wie ungemütlich auf einmal das Fahrgefühl wurde!!


----------



## basti138 (25. April 2009)

Und, Neuigkeiten


----------



## biker-wug (25. April 2009)

Genau, würde mich auch interessieren, ob es schon was neues gibt!

War vorhin mal so rund 60km on Tour, das WETTER ist ein TRAUM!!!


----------



## reinig (27. April 2009)

Wie seid ihr denn mit der original Lackierung bei den Bergamonts Threesome zufrieden?

Bei meinem 7.8er platz der Lack an recht vielen stellen ab (obwohl noch keine 1000km gefahren) Da muss ich sagen, dass bei meinem Cube AMS pro aus dem Jahr 2004 wesentlich weniger Lackschäden zu sehen sind


----------



## robotti80 (27. April 2009)

reinig schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn mit der original Lackierung bei den Bergamonts Threesome zufrieden?



Weiß ist wie erwartet eine undankbare Farbe.
(Genau genommen ist Weiß eigentlich gar keine Farbe)
Aber das wolltest jetzt nicht wissen, stimmts? 



reinig schrieb:


> Bei meinem 7.8er platz der Lack an recht vielen stellen ab (obwohl noch keine 1000km gefahren) Da muss ich sagen, dass bei meinem Cube AMS pro aus dem Jahr 2004 wesentlich weniger Lackschäden zu sehen sind



Mein Threesome 6.8 habe ich zu kurz um eine sinnvolle Aussage darüber zu treffen.
Aber mein Evolve 5.6 habe ich schon länger und da habe ich auch schon einige Stellen wo der Lack abplatzt. 
Vor allem das Unterrohr ist durch Stein-Beschuß bei zügiger Fahrweise sehr gefährdet. 
Die Kettenstrebe ist trotz Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz und kurzem Schaltwerk von Lackschäden betroffen.

Kurzum: Es gibt sicherlich widerstandsfähigere Lackierungen als die von Bergamont. (KTM ist in dieser Hinsicht vorbildlich)


----------



## Makke (27. April 2009)

so Kinder .... 3 Händler (von denen zwei noch NIE ein MTB verkauft haben) sind der Meinung, das dies kein Riss oder Ansatz einer Bruchstelle ist ... o.K. hab ich mir gedacht.
Habe die Händler dann darum gebeten, mir diese Unbedenklichkeit doch mal kurz schriftlich zu bestätigen ... dazu war keiner bereit ... 
Naja, das Knacken wir hingegen immer schlimmer ... gestern Abend habe ich dann angefangen das Rad zu zerlegen, dann alles Nachjustieren, Drehmomente zu kontrollieren, Fetten und wie Zusammenschrauben ... wenn das Knacken dann nicht weg ist, werde ich mir über Bergamont auf eigene Kosten einen neuen Hintrebau holen ... 

Einen Weiteren Status kann ich frühstens gegen Ende der Woche abegen ... so werde ich meine nächten Touren erst mal mit meinem 180mm FST drehen .... das macht min ganua so viel Spass ...



reinig schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn mit der original Lackierung bei den Bergamonts Threesome zufrieden?
> 
> Bei meinem 7.8er platz der Lack an recht vielen stellen ab (obwohl noch keine 1000km gefahren) Da muss ich sagen, dass bei meinem Cube AMS pro aus dem Jahr 2004 wesentlich weniger Lackschäden zu sehen sind



bei mir sieht das eigentlich noch sehr gut aus ... das Unterrohr habe ich mir mit einer dicken Klarsichtfolie aus dem KfZ-Tunerbereich beklebt, die hält echt eine Menge ab!
Meine Kettenstreben habe ich mit Rennradlenkerband verarztet ... das schützt besser als die Standart-Neopren-Dinger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (27. April 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> gestern Abend habe ich dann angefangen das Rad zu zerlegen, dann alles Nachjustieren, Drehmomente zu kontrollieren, Fetten und wie Zusammenschrauben ... wenn das Knacken dann nicht weg ist, werde ich mir über Bergamont auf eigene Kosten einen neuen Hintrebau holen ...



Ich fürchte, dass du den Hinterbau alleine nicht bekommen wirst.
Es hat hier jemand, motiviert durch meinen Ersatzrahmen im Keller, schon versucht eine Schwinge bei BGM zu bestellen. 
Mit dem Ergebnis, dass BGM nur ganze Rahmen im Zuge der Garantie austauscht, keine HInterbauten alleine.


----------



## Makke (27. April 2009)

ich habe die Jungs angeschrieben ... mal sehen was passiert ... sie hatten mir im Falle des Falles einen neuen Hinterbau incl. Lager zugesagt ...

Abwarten ...


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2009)

Im Fall der Fälle, sprich wenn es KNACK gemacht hat!!

Dann bekommst was neues, davor geht da nix!

So kenn ich das auch von Bergamont!


----------



## robotti80 (27. April 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Im Fall der Fälle, sprich wenn es KNACK gemacht hat!!
> 
> Dann bekommst was neues, davor geht da nix!
> 
> So kenn ich das auch von Bergamont!



Da kann man ja nachhelfen am Stand.
Im Trail brauche ich kein "KNACK".
Also gleich mal mit dem gesamten Gewicht auf die Kettenstrebe gestiegen.


----------



## Makke (27. April 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Also gleich mal mit dem gesamten Gewicht auf die Kettenstrebe gestiegen.


das bringe ich nicht übers Herz ...


----------



## basti138 (28. April 2009)

Die geben keine Schwingen her im Grunde von "Vorsichtshalber auf Lager legen" - bei Problemem schon, dann auch einzeln - Garantiefall.
Aber ab wo es ein Garantiefall ist und was genau die Ursache vom Knacken... Das werden die wahrscheinlich nur über nen Händler laufen lassen. Oder einschicken und prüfen.
Verkaufen tun die jedenfalls nichts, weder einzeln, noch komplette Rahmen.
Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt


----------



## sh0rt (28. April 2009)

@Biker-wug
Vorerst bleibe ich dem Threesome schon noch treu! Aber kommt Zeit...

War jetzt die letzten beiden Wochenenden im Harz unterwegs...da stoße eher ich als das Rad an seine Grenzen


----------



## biker-wug (29. April 2009)

Also das Rad an die Grenze bring ich auch eher selten oder nie!!

Außer beim Rahmenbruch, das ging über die Grenze, hihi!!

Fahr derzeit wieder die Recon, Minute zickt!! Muss aber sagen, die getunte Recon, mit verstellbarer Druckstufe, anderer Ölviskosität und weicher Feder arbeitet echt geil!!!!


----------



## bennieNW (14. Mai 2009)

soo.... hab mein bike mal wieder gekillt nach einem kleinen jump, knackt es nun aus dem bereich x-link, sprich irgendwo unterm dämpfer hinten,  jemand eine ahnung was das sein könnte? sobald das jetzt einfedert, hört es sich so an, als würde das bike in der mitte auseinanderbrechen..  mein threesome will echt, das ich mir ein rennrad kaufe, wenns so weiter macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (14. Mai 2009)

Schau mal, ob die 6mm Inbus Schrauben lose sind.
Wenn nicht, drehe sie einfach raus und mit viel Fett wieder rein - merke dir aber, wie die Distanzscheibchen drin waren!
Und der Bolzen unten des Hauptlagers, besonders die zwei Distanzscheiben. Beim Lösen aufpassen, da ist serienmässig Loctite drin - das kann mit der Zeit fester geworden sein, als der Bolzen es beim Öffnen aushält...

Geht der Bolzen des Hauptlagers leicht zum Verdrehen?
Er muss zäh gehen, dann stimmts - andernfalls ist das die Knack-Ursache. "Kleinmist" wie der X-Link knackt meistens nicht.

Oder sinds doch die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen?


----------



## biker-wug (14. Mai 2009)

Hey,

hier ist ja wieder mal was los!!

Mal ne Frage, wie lange halten bei euch die Dämpferbuchsen??

Brauch bald wieder neue, dabei ist der Rahmen ja noch kein Jahr alt nach dem Bruch!


----------



## basti138 (14. Mai 2009)

Meine halten jetzt über ein Jahr - die selbergemachten.
Das Spiel ist wahrscheinlich wieder zwischen Rahmen und Buchse, oder?
Und natürlich wieder mal nur hinten?


----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2009)

meine halten auch noch ....

habe übrigens das gute Stück komplett zerlegt ... alles gereinigt und gefettet ... und wieder zusammengebaut ... und siehe da ... das Knacken/Knärtzen ist noch immer da ... 
Habe aber noch eine Idee ... mal die Laufräder kontrollieren ...


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist genau die Buchse zwischen Dämpfer und X-Link. Hab ich beim alten Rahmen auch schon mal ausgetauscht!!


----------



## sh0rt (15. Mai 2009)

Mein Dämpfer hinten schmatzt...nerv...Ansprechverhalten naja...montag zum Service

Ein komisches Knacken in der Front lässt sich auch nicht finden...Gabel gecheckt, Vorbau und Klemmung, Steuersatz zerlegt, Nähte gecheckt...ka woher es knackt...immer beim Anbremsen KNACK und beim lösen Knack 

p.s. ich werde untreu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2009)

Was wird es denn, Pitch, Enduro, oder was ganz anderes??


----------



## sh0rt (15. Mai 2009)

Ein Pitch Comp Rahmen(Schwarz/Matt) mit den Teilen eines Pitch Comp...baut mir der Händler netterweise um, da es kein L Pitch Pro mehr gibt in diesem Jahr 

Bin das vom Kumpel gefahren und es ist ein riesen Unterschied...und ja nach zwei Jahren... ;P


----------



## Makke (15. Mai 2009)

[OT]finde das Pitch auch genial ... in UK bekommt man das pro fÃ¼r 999,-â¬ incl. Versand, da kann man schon mal schwach werden ...
WÃ¼rde das Pitch ... mit einer Lyric aufbauen ... das tut dem Rad richtig gut! [/OT]

Mein Knacken ist jetzt weg ... es war das Hinterrad, bei zwei Speichen waren die Nippel hinÃ¼ber (wie auch immer das geht) ... ausgetauscht, nachzentriert ... zwei Treppen runtergerollt und noch mal kontrolliert ... alles wieder Bestens! ... zum GlÃ¼ck!


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Ein Pitch Comp Rahmen(Schwarz/Matt) mit den Teilen eines Pitch Comp...baut mir der Händler netterweise um, da es kein L Pitch Pro mehr gibt in diesem Jahr
> 
> Bin das vom Kumpel gefahren und es ist ein riesen Unterschied...und ja nach zwei Jahren... ;P



Du meinst ein Pitch Comp mit den Teilen eines Pro, oder??
Anders wäre es ja ein normales Comp.
Aber das Comp ist vom Rahmen her eh das um WELTEN schönere. Tauscht der HÄndler auch den Dämpfer??


Du nimmst echt nen L Rahmen, wie groß bist du?

Behältst dann das 3some, oder übernimmst ein paar Teile, Pike, deine Hayes usw.??

Das Pitch ist ein nettes Bike, hab ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut, aber da ich erst vor ein paar Monaten Dad geworden bin, ist derzeit kein neues drin!


----------



## sh0rt (15. Mai 2009)

Ich werde erstmal nix Ã¼bernehmen bis auf die LaufrÃ¤der.
Eine Lyric ist fÃ¼r meinen Einsatz wohl etwas viel des guten Pike reicht mir vollkommen.

Aus UK kam jetzt fÃ¼r mich nicht in Frage....der Preis ist gut aber da es in UK auch kein Pro mehr gibt und man den Service so auchmal vor der TÃ¼r hat ist in DE mal kaufen ganz Okay. Auch in der Wirtschaftskriese wollen die deutschen HÃ¤ndler leben  Die 999â¬ wÃ¤ren sehr gÃ¼nstig, dass gÃ¼nstigste was ich gesehen hatte letzte Woche war noch ein ComÃ¼ fÃ¼r 1060pfund ink. Versand.

Du hast recht ein Pro mit Comp Rahmen ;P der HÃ¤ndler tauscht komplett...also ein Pro mit schwarzem Rahmen kommt bei raus.

Ja ich habe L genommen, mein Threesome ist auch L und mir fast etwas zu klein vom GefÃ¼hl. Ein Kumpel hat ein L und das bin ich im Harz mal gefahren und war sofort wohlfÃ¼hlgrÃ¶Ãe. Ich bin ~1,87 mit 89cm SchrittlÃ¤nge.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2009)

Aha, aber ist net die Pike in deinem Threesome besser als die vom Pitch??

Laufräder tauschen versteh ich auch, vermute mal du wirst dir auch wieder ne Verstellbare Stütze kaufen, oder?

Was machst den mit dem 3some, verkaufen oder als 2. Bike behalten?

Irgendwie schade dich in den Reihen der 3somer zu verlieren!!


----------



## sh0rt (15. Mai 2009)

Naja, lange testfahren ist ja meist mitten in der Stadt nicht...das L passte mir schon ganz gut vom Gefühl her. Natürlich sind 2cm mehr in der Länge schon einiges...aber wenn ich sehe, dass das M gerade mal 440mm Sattelrohr hat, da komm ich mit meiner Speedball nicht mehr hin...dafür sind die 89cm Schrittlänge zuviel...ich habe ja jetzt schon den Sattel in der Klemmung 1cm nach hinten verschoben damit mir das Threesome gut passt...

Aber ob es die richtige Entscheidung war...wird sich sicher erst nach ein paar Touren zeigen leider... :/


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Testfahrten stimmt, wo kann man schon ein Bike ausleihen, noch dazu in zwei Größen und dann jeweils ein paar Stunden im Gelände rumspringen!!
Das ist fast unmöglich!

Ich bin mir auch bis heute noch nicht sicher, ob der Threesome in L die richtige Größe für mich ist, aber wohl fühl ich mich auf jeden Fall!

Wennst dich auf dem L wohl gefühlt hast, kann es nur das richtige sein, so einfach!

Nochmal, was machst mit deinem Bergamont?


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2009)

Hi

war gestern das erste Mal dieses Jahr für einen Tag in den Alpen, rund um den Wendelstein. 

Das Threesome hat mich wieder mal voll begeistert!

Auch die Minute hat super funktioniert!

@sHORt: Hast dein Pitch schon?? Was machst denn jetzt mit dem Threesome?


----------



## sh0rt (5. Juni 2009)

Ja mein Threesome behalte ich erstmal, fahre schon seit 2 wochen mit dem Pitch durch die Gegend und es macht sich sehr gut. Habe gestern testweise mal ne weiche Feder in die Pike gesteckt, jetzt ist die auch für "normale" Trails schön fluffig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2009)

Und wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Pitch und Threesome?

Schreib mal ein bisserl, wo sich welches besser verhält, finde solch direkte Vergleiche immer sehr interessant!!


----------



## sh0rt (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm bischn länger ist es aber das stört nicht weiter, fährt sich schön ruhig und ist nicht so progressive im Hinterbau, spricht feiner an ist "wipp"neutraler. Gerade beim Bremsen auf dem Trail finde ich den Hinterbau wesentlich aktiver.


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2009)

Länger, das überrascht mich jetzt.

Das mit dem Hinterbau würde mich mal interessieren, du meinst also, er verhärtet sich beim anbremsen nicht, was das Threesome ja ein bisserl macht!!

Was wiegt denn dein Pitch??


----------



## sh0rt (5. Juni 2009)

Sind schon einige cm...so 3 - 4 ggüber dem Threesome mit Pike. Ja der Hinterbau ist schon anders, mir gefaellt er besser. 

Mein Pitch wiegt so 14 - 15kg, fährt sich aber nicht schwerfälliger wie das threesome...das Pitch mit offenem RP2 wippt ungefähr so wie das Threesome mit Wippunterdrückung auf 1 von 2. Dadurch habe ich den Dämpfer auch meist beim "Aufstieg" offen....

Hat aber noch viel tuning potenzial....200gr Vorbau, Deore Kurbel, Deore Kassette, 500gr Pedale, Pike Coil, NN Protection Hinten, DT 5.1 also wenn man wollte kann man da noch einsparen.


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Tuningpotential stimmt!

Finde das Pitch einfach auch ein sehr hübsches Bike, wobei diese Saison definitiv noch das Threesome herhalten muss!

Könntest ja so gesehen, dass Pitch mit Parts vom Threesome tunen!!


----------



## Makke (6. Juni 2009)

der Vergleich zwischen dem Threesome und dem Pitch hinkt schon im Ansatz, das Pitch gehört in eine ganz andere Gattung von Bikes. Es wird gerne als spaßorientiertes Enduro bezeichnet, was es eigentlich sehr gut trifft.
Das Pitch hat einen längeren Radstand und wenn ich nicht irre auch einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Es ist ein Viergelenker und damit wesentlich aktiver beim Bremsen (wie schon beschrieben)
Das Threesome ist schon eher ein gemütlicher Touren-/AllMountainSpezialist ...


----------



## sh0rt (6. Juni 2009)

Natürlich hat ja auch keiner etwas anderes behauptet  Ich habe lediglich wie gewünscht meine Eindrücke niedergeschrieben.

Sicher ist das Pitch eine nummer gröber...aber geht auch super als tourer...natürlich ist der flache Lenkwinkel bergab gemütlicher.


----------



## sh0rt (6. Juli 2009)

Gestern nen 3some fahrer auf der Tour getroffen, leider kam er mir fix entgegen...hätte nicht gedacht, dass in der nähe noch einer ein Threesome hat


----------



## Makke (6. Juli 2009)

meines steht leider fast nur noch rum ... aktuell bin ich zu 70% mit dem Freerider, 20 mit dem SSP-Hardtail und nur knapp 10% mit dem 3some on Tour ...
Eigentlich sehr schade, aber auf den FR-Touren würde es vermutlich nicht überleben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (7. Juli 2009)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Gestern nen 3some fahrer auf der Tour getroffen, leider kam er mir fix entgegen...hätte nicht gedacht, dass in der nähe noch einer ein Threesome hat



Das ist ja lustig. Kann sein das ich das war.  Ich war vorgestern mit meinen 3some in der Nähe von Braunschweig Richtung Elm unterwegs. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich 3 mtb-ler gesehen, ich glaube keinen mit 3some, aber evtl. einen mit einem Pitch. Vielleicht warst du der biker, der auf der Strecke zwischen Veltheim und Erckerode an einem Ackerweg stand?


----------



## sh0rt (7. Juli 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich 3 mtb-ler gesehen, ich glaube keinen mit 3some, aber evtl. einen mit einem Pitch. Vielleicht warst du der biker, der auf der Strecke zwischen Veltheim und Erckerode an einem Ackerweg stand?



Genau...kam gerade ausm Wald und bin auf die Straße gefahren...ja mein Threesome wird vernachlässigt, seit ich das Pitch habe 
Können ja mal, wenn du Lust hast, ne Runde im Elm drehen am Wochenende oder zum Feierabend.


----------



## Korgano (8. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir ein Pitch zulege und dann würde das 3Some wohl auch nur noch zu Hause rum stehen, aber leider bin ich knapp bei Kasse. Klar habe ich Lust ne Runde.  Kennst du dich dort gut aus? Ich war noch nicht so oft dort und fahre immer eine Standardrunde, die 2 kurze aber ganz schöne Abfahrten hat.


----------



## biker-wug (8. Juli 2009)

Das wird ja langsam der ICH HAB EIN THREESOME und will ein PITCH Threat....

Wobei das Pitch echt ein hübsches Bike ist.


----------



## sh0rt (16. Juli 2009)

http://www.bergamont.de/html/bergam.../BGMT_DauertestThreesome_MountainBike0709.pdf

Spiel gut!


----------



## rschwarz (16. Juli 2009)

hallo,

so nach nun fast 7000km das erste problem mit dem threesome, riss im hinterbau (bremsseitig übergang zur kettenstrebe direkt vor der schweißnaht). keine ahnung wie es dazu kam keine sprüge oder sowas nur normale touren. bike ist beim jetzt beim händler, bilder und weiteres folgen...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (16. Juli 2009)

Genau wie bei mir damals, auch an der ersten schweißnaht?


----------



## robotti80 (16. Juli 2009)

Handelt es sich dabei um die noch nicht verstärkte Hinterbauten, die 08 verkauft wurden?


----------



## rschwarz (17. Juli 2009)

@T!ll

ja an der ersten schweißnaht. wie lief die sache bei dir ab ?

@robotti80

nein war ein hinterbau mit verstärkung die ist allerdings hinten an der strebe und der riss ist vorne.


----------



## T!ll (17. Juli 2009)

Bei mir lief die Sache leider nicht so toll ab, ich hatte ein 6.7er Threesome.
Insgesamt habe ich knapp 6 Wochen auf einen neuen Rahmen gewartet, dieser war dann zwar ein 08er, dafür der graue 7.8er Rahmen, der farblich garnicht bei die weißen Anbauteile passte.
Aber, an Bergamont hat es meiner Meinung nach nicht gelegen, mein Händler hat das nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt, schnell einen Ersatzrahmen zu besorgen, er würde niemanden erreichen bei Bergamont, keiner ruft zurück usw.
Komischerweise hat es Bergamont geschafft, mir innerhalb weniger Stunden auf eine Email zu antworten zu dem Thema, wenige Tage später war dann der Rahmen da. Über Bergamont kann ich mich also nicht beschweren, die waren sehr kulant in dem Fall. Nur mein Händler hat das irgendwie nicht gebacken gekriegt. Deshalb war das auch das letzte Rad von dem 
Gruß


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juli 2009)

Als mir der 6.7er gebrochen ist, genau das Ausfallende, sieht man an den Fotos, war der Service seitens Bergamont super, hatte binnen 2 Wochen mein Bike wieder, obwohl es genau 4 TAge vor der Eurobike passiert ist.

Rahmen wurde zum Händler geschickt, der hat den Umbau gemacht.
Hab damals wieder einen 6.7er Rahmen bekommen.

Allerdings ist es so, dass mein Händler damals sich mit Bergamont rumstreiten musste wegen der Umbaukosten, was ich auch nen Witz fand.

Will nicht ins Detail gehen, aber das war von Bergamont Seite ein Witz!

Wobei ich sagen muss, mein direkter Kontakt mit BGM war immer gut, ausser der Vogel auf der Eurobike, der war sowas von unfreundlich und planlos, nimmer normal!!

Aber vielleicht hatte er auch nur nen schlechten Tag!

Ciao


----------



## basti138 (21. Juli 2009)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Handelt es sich dabei um die noch nicht verstärkte Hinterbauten, die 08 verkauft wurden?



Die 08er Hinterbauten sind an der falschen Stelle verstärkt


----------



## robotti80 (22. Juli 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Die 08er Hinterbauten sind an der falschen Stelle verstärkt



Verschrei es nicht.
Ich bin dann gleich doppelt angeschmiert als Österreicher.


----------



## rschwarz (22. Juli 2009)

hallo,

am montag kam von bergamont ein komplett neuer rahmen mit neuen dämpfer, und mein händler hat es mir sofort alles umgebaut und eingestellt somit war das rad nach nicht mal einer woche wieder voll einsatzbereit. das ohne jegliche kosten für mich. das nenne ich  *SUPER SERVICE*  vom händler und von bergamont, damit haben sie sich einen treuen Kunden erhalten und der händler nen kasten bier verdient. 

mfg


----------



## biker-wug (22. Juli 2009)

Das nenn ich mal top Service!!

Bei mir geht es am Sonntag mit dem 6.7 auf zum AlpenX!!!!!

Endlich in die BERGE!!!!!!


----------



## biker-wug (4. August 2009)

So, bin wieder zurück, seid Sonntag, Threesome hat sich gut geschlagen, hab kurz zuvor noch ne Nixon montiert, war perfekt in der Ausstattung.










Auch einen schweren Crash hat es ausgehalten, im Vergleich zum Helm!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corratec1234 (5. August 2009)

@biker-wug, na dann mal schnell los nen neuen helm kaufen. ohne wäre die birne sicherlich ordentlich eingedrückt gewesen.
kannst du mir was zu den bergaufqualitäten vom threesome sagen. ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach nem allmountain und da ist auch das 3some in der engeren auswahl. wie ist der hinterbau im trail? hat es nun 130mm oder 140mm federweg? bei jehle sind derzeit die 08er modelle sehr günstig, dass 6.8. find ich schon klasse.

danke dir schonmal 

gruß mike


----------



## biker-wug (5. August 2009)

Neuen Helm hab ich mir schon am gleichen Tag in Scoul in der Schweiz gekauft!!

Das Threesome klettert hervorragend, bin damit echt zufrieden. Auch arbeitet der Hinterbau sehr fein, gibt auch gut den Federweg frei.

Die 07er und 08er hatten 130mm, das 09er 140mm.


----------



## basti138 (5. August 2009)

Bei mir sind die 2009er auch mit 130 V/H angegeben
Die Gabel aus dem 7.8er hatte ja auch schon 140 - das hat 130 hinten.


Basti


----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2009)

Dann war ich da falsch gelegen, dachte echt ich hätte wo gelesen, dass die 09er 140mm haben


----------



## sh0rt (6. August 2009)

http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/full_suspension_mtb/detail/threesome-8-9



> Rahmen: 26" MTB 7005 Alloy Ultra Lite Tubing, 3D forged Dropouts, Cross-Link-System, Travel: 140mm, All Mountain-Geometrie



Aber in den Geometriedaten steht 130 vorne/hinten


----------



## corratec1234 (6. August 2009)

das verwirrte mich auch. 
ob man nun 1cm mehr oder weniger merkt? 

gruß mike


----------



## robotti80 (6. August 2009)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> ob man nun 1cm mehr oder weniger merkt?



Also von einem einzigen cm mehr Federweg am Hinterbau würde ich nie eine Kaufentscheidung abhängig machen. Da muss schon ultrasensibel sein um diesen zusätzlichen cm am Trail ausmachen zu können. Meine Meinung...


----------



## inruinsforgiven (6. August 2009)

Bin neulich auch über dem Rad gestanden und es hatsogar in Größe L gut gepasst, obwohl ich so Mini bin. 

Nur habe ich auch schon gelsen dass der Dämpfer hintne im mittleren Dämpfungsbereich zu schnell durchrutschen würd eund man die 140 mm nicht nutzen könnte. 

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen ? 

Bin nämlih scharf aufs 8.9


----------



## basti138 (6. August 2009)

Wie groß bist du?
Schnell durchrutschen? Wiemeinen?
Wie gefällt dir die Farbe des 8.9?

Geiles Ding mit Sram Teilen und der Elixir, DT Swiss Laufrädern...
Der Float Dämpfer hat mehr Volumen als der 2008er (OEM) und dürfte mehr progressiv sein. Er lässt sich perfekt abstimmen, genau wie die Gabel. Aber die Farbe wäre jetzt echt nicht meins.

Wo ist das schöne weisse Threesome 6.9



@ biker-wug: Ich weis es nicht
Also das was in den Geodaten steht ist sowieso widersprüchlich. Bei mir begrenzt sowieso der Dämpfer den Federweg - der Rahmen könnte noch ein Stückchen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2009)

Na super, 2 Angaben von Bergamont, dass macht es nicht einfacher die Wahrheit zu finden!!

So ein Witz!

Wie gefällt euch mein 3some mit Nixon??


----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2009)

Noch ne Frage, was brauch ich für das 3some für nen Steuersatz?
Kann ich da jeden Semiintegrierten nehmen, oder muss ich da was beachten?

Meiner hat zum knarzen angefangen, während des AlpenX.


----------



## basti138 (6. August 2009)

Passt gut dazu finde ich... Wie fährt sie sich im Vergleich zur Recon?
Reicht der Einstellbereich aus?

Ein paar Geheimnisse soll das Bike ja auch haben, sonst wärs schnell Langweilig

Hat einer von Euch schon den Symmetrischen Hinterbau vom Fastlane länger mal Probegefahren? Also im Vergleich.
Der Drehpunkt ist ja am Sattelrohr => Die Schwinge kürzer => Der Radstand ändert sich mehr beim Einfedern.

Der Vorbau äääh Steuersatz:
Ja, Semi.
Es ist wahrscheinlich nur dieser geschlitzte Zentrierring, der von oben das obere Lager gegen die Gabel zentriert.
Einfach mal zerlegen und mit dieser dicken weissen Montagepaste zukleistern. Es ist dann sofort weg (fragt sich bloß in welchem Zeitraum). 
Die geschlossenen Lager zum herausnehmen knacken gerne mal.
Nicht die Lager selber, sondern die Konstruktion.

Ich hatte bei Manitou Gabeln aber schon auch sehr oft ein Knacken in der Gabelkrone


----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2009)

Die Nixon fährt sich genial, bin echt zufrieden. Verstellbereich des Federwegs ist ja von 40-140mm, das reicht locker!!
Voa allem die STeckachse macht was her, bringt echt steifigkeit!

Im Verhältnis zur Recon, bessere Federwegsausnutzung, besseres Ansprechen.

Steuersatz zerlegen und fetten mach ich morgen mal in Ruhe, vielleicht hilft es ja.
Irgendwas hat auf der Tour geknarzt, in erster Linie beim schieben, komischerweise.
Naja, wird sich hoffentlich finden!!


----------



## basti138 (6. August 2009)

Wenns am Steuersatz lag, ists dannach weg. 
Alles fetten, auch die Lager in den Semischalen.
Vorbau / Lenker kanns auch sein hier verwende ich immer diese Paste, die man bei Carbonbauteilen verwendet, um das Anzugsdrehmoment zu senken.
Sollte es dannach immer noch knacken könnte es auch die Gabel sein.


----------



## biker-wug (7. August 2009)

Wenn es dann noch immer knackst wird die Nixon rausgeworfen und die Minute oder Recon montiert, VERSUCHSWEISE.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (7. August 2009)

Das kannste aber zu 50 Prozent eindeutig feststellen...
Also einer setzt sich aufs Bike und zieht ordentlich die VR Bremse und ein Helferlein schiebt und zieht abwechselnd an den Standrohren.


----------



## biker-wug (8. August 2009)

Ist der Steuersatz, die Lager sind ziemlich am Ende. WEnn ich den Steuersatz richtig stark festknalle, so dass sich die Lenkung schon schwerer bewegen läßt, paßt es, dann knackst nix mehr!

Sprich ich brauch neue Lager.


----------



## Makke (8. August 2009)

... die gibt es in der Regel in jedem vernünftigen Onlineshop
in den meisten 3somes ist dieser drinn

ich weiß nur nicht genau, welche Höhe ...


----------



## biker-wug (8. August 2009)

Danke, dann wird es einen neuen brauchen, seh ich schon!!


----------



## SevenMountains (30. September 2009)

xxlsteffen schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist noch nichts passiert. Mein Händler meint das liegt daran das die in ein achter Loch ein DIN-Schraube gemacht haben. Diese Schraube ist damit sie in das Loch passt aber kleiner 7,9.. Er hat jetzt bei Bergamont eine dickere Schraube bestellt. Er hat mir aber wenig Hoffnung gemacht das das was bringt, weil er meint das das Bauartbedingt bei all diesen Räder so ist. Ich bin deswegen auch ein wenig sauer, wenn ich das Ding beim Praktiker gekauft hätte, würde ich das ja akzeptieren. Ich werde noch mal schreiben wenn die neue Schraube drin ist.



Hallo Zusammen, habe auch das Spiel am Hinterbau nach ein paar KM/HM am Gardasee. Gibt es dafür schon eine Lösung?

Danke und Kette Links


----------



## basti138 (1. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme, oder?

Das Spiel bekommt man nur mit breiteren Dämpferbuchsen weg.
Aussenmaß des Pärchens sollte 24,1mm bis 24,2mm sein.
Wenn man das Pärchen ohne Dämpfer in die hintere Aufnahme schiebt, sollen sie gewaltfrei reingehen, aber nicht von selber runterfallen.
Es bringt nichts, wenn man die Schraube einfach anknallt, da die hintere Aufnahme zu massiv ist.

Man kann als Notlösung auch eine passende 0,2mm Beilagscheibe zwischen die Buchsen ins Dämpferauge stecken.


Basti


----------



## SevenMountains (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das Spiel ist an der Dämpferaufnahme und man merkt es, wenn man das Rad leicht am Sattel anhebt. Werde mir mal die Buchsen genauer anschauen. 

Schon mal danke für den Tip,
Gery


----------



## basti138 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt hinten.
Vorne ist das Problem nicht, denn da biegen sich die Befestigungslaschen locker beim Festschrauben 0,2mm hin.
Aber hinten ists massiv, da muss man genauer arbeiten.

Der Aussendurchmesser vom Bolzen und der Innendurchmesser von den Buchsen ist nicht ausschlaggebend.
Die Buchsen werden nur durch Klemmung im Rahmen gehalten (oder auch nicht).

Meistens haben beide Buchsen zusammen 24,0mm oder weniger - das reicht meistens nicht.
Man kann sich aber die Pärchen von vorne und hinten so mischen, dass das breitere Pärchen hinten sitzt. Oder ne 0,2mm Scheibe dazwischen reinmogeln.


----------



## sh0rt (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich lese gerade eure Buchsen schnackerei  ich hab noch 1 Paar in 24,3mm von Reset Racing ungenutzt/Neu. Waren auf verdacht bestellt, wurden aber nicht benÃ¶tigt also falls jemand mÃ¶chte....7,50â¬ inkl. Versand. Kann man notfalls noch nen 1/10 abpfeilen fÃ¼r den perfekten Sitz...

Ich hoffe euch allen geht es sonst supi!  

GrÃ¼Ãe
sh0rt


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2009)

HI,

was mit den anderen ist, keine Ahnung, mir geht es supi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie gehts deinem Steuersatz? 

Mir und meinem Threesome gehts auch gut, danke

Es hat sich auch bei mir ein Spiel im Dämpfer eingeschlichen.
Ich hatte absichtlich die Buchsen etwas kleiner im Durchmesser gedreht, um beim Einschieben in den Dämpfer nicht die ganze Teflonbeschichtung aus dem Dämpferauge zu kratzen. Sie ließen sich leicht mit der Hand ins Auge reindrücken und sind nicht wieder von selber rausgefallen. Die nächsten werden wohl zwei Hundertstel dicker.
Für runde Innenmaße hab ich nicht wirklich was genaues zum Messen.


Basti


----------



## biker-wug (5. Oktober 2009)

Steuersatz geht es gut, hab ihn mal demontiert, gefettet wie ein wahnsinniger, jetzt paßt er wieder!!


----------



## SevenMountains (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

habe jetzt von Bergamont (Problem ist dort nichts neues) ein paar sehr dünne Beilagscheiben bekommen, werde wohl am Wochenende mal schauen wie weit ich damit komme. Wenn das nicht wird, würde ich gerne auf das Angebot mit den Buchsen zurückkommen.


----------



## the.menace (29. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

mein Threesome braucht mal etwas neues auf die Felge... die Nic's sind doch schon etwas fertig... und hatte da auch ab und zu (wie heute auch) mal mit Snakebit's zu kämpfen... 

Ich hab da mal spontan an die neuen Fat Albert (front-rear) in 2,4 gedacht... 

Fährt die zufällig schon einer von euch.... hab gesehen das biker-wug ja schonmal den Fat-Albert in 2,35 verbaut hatte...

...hab allerdings ein bischen Bedenken bzgl. der Einbaubreite vorn sowie hinten... vorn hab ich noch die Recon drin... könnte das zum Problem werden...

Ansonsten nehme ich natürlich auch allgem. Feedback zum Reifen an... eignet sich der überhaupt fürs Threesome?

...achso ich hab übrigens noch die Standardfelgen vom 5.8 verbaut... Tattoo BGM SX-44... ich vermute mal das es diese hier ist.

...reicht die für die Reifenbreite oder scheitert es eventl. schon an einer zu schmalen Felge?


----------



## Makke (29. Oktober 2009)

bei einer Felgenbreite von 27mm kannst Du getrost einen 2,35er Albert fahren. Der Albert an sich ist ein super Reifen, den gibt es übrigens auch 2,25".


----------



## basti138 (29. Oktober 2009)

Der neue "FAT" ist in 2.4, der 2.35 ist ne Drahtversion...
Bis 2008 war die Faltversion auch 2.35 und ein top Reifen.


----------



## the.menace (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt mal die 2.4er-Schlappen bestellt.... wenn sie aufgezogen stell ich mal Bilder rein.

Übrigens sind die neuen 2010 Modelle auf der Bergamont Seite schon online...

Threesome 8.0

Threesome 5.0

...machen auf den ersten Blick keinen schlechten Eindruck... das 8.0 sieht von den Farben her richtig schick aus... 


Was ist eigentlich bei BGM der Unterschied zwischen 3some und Contrail... auf den ersten Blick würde mir nur spontan der etwas geringere Feederweg beim Contrail auffallen....    ...naja und das Fastlane gibt es ja auch noch mit etwas weniger Federweg zum racen...


----------



## basti138 (30. Oktober 2009)

Der Unterschied war (zumindest 2009) dass beim Threesome die Schwinge länger ist - oder andersgesagt der Drehpunkt am Unterrohr sitzt.
Beim Fastlane und Contrail ist der Drehpunkt am Sattelrohr und die Schwinge ist Symmetrisch, scheinbar kommt man mit etwas weniger Federweg nicht mit dem Umwerfer in Konflikt.

Also die Teile des 8.0er kann man echt so lassen.
Wie ist eigentlich der Maxxis?

Nanu??? beim Fastlane MGN: Sram XX Kassette 11/*36* ???
Noch nie gesehen.

Was ist das denn für ne interessante Mischung
Endlich mal ein leichtes Hardtail mit ausreichend Federweg
http://www.bergamont.de/cms/de/02__bikes/hardtail_mtb/detail/a-ride-pro


----------



## Makke (30. Oktober 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Maxxis?



fahre den Maxxis am Hinterrad meines 3some ... ist ein netter Reifen, nicht perfekt aber das ist auch wieder eher subjektiv ...


basti138 schrieb:


> Nanu??? beim Fastlane MGN: Sram XX Kassette 11/*36* ???
> Noch nie gesehen.


ja ... die XX Serie hat Kasetten mit der Übersetzung, im Gegenzug fährt man vorne dann 28/42 als Zweifachkombi ... ist die neue CC-Klasse (quasi Rennrad am MTB ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir die XX noch nie so genau angeschaut

Jetzt werden wohl einige 22/32/44 mit der 11/36 mischen.

Der Maxxis:
Kommt der eher an den Nobby ran oder den FA?
Laufverhalten auf Teer? Mit welchen Druck?
Wandert er auf der Felge?
Ja, ich bin neugierig


----------



## Makke (30. Oktober 2009)

auch wenn es nicht ganz hier passt.

Auf der Felge wandert er nicht, fahre ihn ohne Schlauch mit zwei Bar ... auf Asphalt rollt er recht gut, ähnlich wie der NN. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher ein Reifen für`s Hinterrad, an der Front bietet er etwas zu wenig Traktion/Grip (zumindest in der 2,25er Variante)


----------



## thomas1969 (13. November 2009)

Hallo , auch wenn ich hier vielleicht nicht ganz richtig bin . Bin auch ein Bergamont Threesome Fahrer und fahre das 7.8 in schwarz aus dem Jahr 2008 . Bin vor 8 Wochen noch einen Alpencross damit gefahren , das Bike ist sensationell . Von der Steigfähigkeit absolut klasse und mit 130 mm Federweg am Heck zu 99 % bergrunter alles fahrbar und das Beste : keine Defekte , nicht mal einen Platten . Das einzige womit ich mal Probleme hatte ist mit dem hinteren Schwingendrehpunkt am Hinterrad . Habe mir einen neuen Lagersatz bestellt , nach dem Einbau lief alles wieder perfekt . Vorher hatte ich gemeint das mein Hinterrad Lagerspiel hatte so hat der Hinterbau gewackelt . Hatten das andere Bergamont Threesome Fahrer von Euch auch schon ?

Noch eine Sache : Ich hatte mir damals das Threesome 6.8 in weiß bestellt und habe günstig dann zwei Wochen später das 7.8 bekommen was mir optisch mehr zusagt . Nun habe ich das Threesome 6.8 noch nagelneu in einem Bike Karton liegen mit dazu noch die ganzen Tatoo Anbauteile wie Lenker , Vorbau , Sattelstütze , Sattel und noch einen Satz Tattoo Atomic Light Disc Laufräder . Alles nagelneu . Vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse an dem Rahmen oder an den Teilen , würde ich günstig verkaufen und ich denke das kann sich für jemand lohnen . Größe vom Rahmen ist L , passt perfekt bei einer Körpergr. von 1,73 - 1,86 m .


----------



## Makke (13. November 2009)

*Mal ne Frage:* darf man das Threesome auf einer Trainingsrolle (Elite Volare Mag) fahren? 
Hab mir für die Wintersaison jetzt den Schwalbe Cojak aufgezogen (optisch eine Vergewaltigung) aber dafür läuft das Teil auf der Straße ...


----------



## basti138 (13. November 2009)

Darüber kann man sich streiten... Ob die Belastung für den Hinterbau nun größer ist wie beim normalen Fahren. Wiegetritt etc
Ich tue es meinem jedenfalls nicht an.
Dazu nehme ich lieber nen alten Stahlhobel weils vom Fahrverhalten eh wurscht ist

@Thomas1969
Bikemarkt?

Basti


----------



## Makke (14. November 2009)

Hatte gestern noch mal Bergamont angeschrieben, hier die Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XY,
> mir ist von unserer Seite keine Beschränkung bekannt, falls der Hersteller des Rollentrainers keine Einschränkung erteilt können Sie gerne mit dem Rad auf den Rollentrainer fahren.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim trainieren
> ...



... der ein oder andere Zweifel besteht dennoch, allerdings, wenn ich mein Rad mit knapp 90kg Kampfgewicht im Wiegetritt einen Berg hochziehe, sind die Belastungen um Längen höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (14. November 2009)

Makke schrieb:


> Hatte gestern noch mal Bergamont angeschrieben, hier die Antwort:
> 
> 
> ... der ein oder andere Zweifel besteht dennoch, allerdings, wenn ich mein Rad mit knapp 90kg Kampfgewicht im Wiegetritt einen Berg hochziehe, sind die Belastungen um Längen höher



Ja schon, die Belastungen sind aber einer anderen Art.
Das HR ist normal nicht festgeschraubt => Torsion des Hinterbaus.
Machen wirds wahrscheinlich nichts, zumindest zunächst nicht.
Langzeittests dürfte es kaum geben.
Muss jeder selber wissen...


----------



## biker-wug (27. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

das glaubt mir kein Mensch, brauch den konusring, der auf der Gabel sitzt, bei dem original 6.7. Steuersatz.

Hintergrund: Bike ist verkauft, hab die Gabel ausgebaut, wegen nem letzten Service. Ging also per Post weg, mit dem Ring.
Paket verschwunden!!!!
Sprich ich werde das Bike vermutlich ohne Gabel verkaufen, wollte aber zumindest nen kompletten Steuersatz haben.

Hat wer den Steuersatz getauscht und den Ring noch rumliegen??


----------



## basti138 (27. Januar 2010)

Schau mal bei deinem Dealer - vielleicht hat der irgend ein Trum rumliegen...
Nimm die untere Lagerschale mit zum probieren.
Bei einigen Steuersätzen stimmt nicht mal die Steigung überein.

Welcher Steuersatz wars denn? Syncros?


----------



## biker-wug (27. Januar 2010)

Cane Creek.

Dealer hat nix, mit dem hab ich schon geplaudert.

Das mit der Gabel ist so NERVIG!!!!


----------



## basti138 (28. Januar 2010)

Jetzt hätte ich fast gesagt, poste ein Foto und ich guck mal nach


----------



## basti138 (3. Februar 2010)

Sears!

Es war doch hier drin mal ein Foto von nem Evolvehinterbau zwecks Reifenbreite Wie viel geht ins Evolve rein - passt da ein 2.4er FA rein - der fällt echt heftig aus
Eng wirds ja an den oberen Streben.

Basti


----------



## robotti80 (4. Februar 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Es war doch hier drin mal ein Foto von nem Evolvehinterbau zwecks Reifenbreite Wie viel geht ins Evolve rein - passt da ein 2.4er FA rein?



Ja das Foto stammte von mir und zeigt einen Evolve 5.6 Hinterbau mit Continental Mountainking 2.4, was gerade noch ging. 
Siehe dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5388128&postcount=328

Aber ein Schwalbe derDimension 2.4, egal ob Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert hätte niemals Platz gefunden. 
Das ist also mit einem klaren NEIN zu beantworten; Continental Reifen bauen nämlich schmäler als Schwalbe Reifen.


----------



## Makke (4. Februar 2010)

mach doch hinten einen 2,25 FA rein ...


----------



## basti138 (4. Februar 2010)

Ist für nen Spezl, der will mehr als 2.25
Er meint, der dünne sei ein Mädchen-Albert


----------



## robotti80 (4. Februar 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ist für nen Spezl, der will mehr als 2.25



Dann soller einen Conti aufziehen.
Den kann er in 2.4 aufziehen, dann stimmt das Ego wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHamburger (15. März 2010)

hey Leute,
ich weiß,dass dieser thread ursprünglich mal älteren threesomesgelen sollte
ich wollte mir jetzt demnächst oder auch nicht ein threesome 8.0 kaufen...
mein frage ist,hat hier zufällig schon jemand dieses bike und kann er mir darüber mal berichten wie das so ist??
außerdem würde mich interesieren ob es mängel am rad gibt ,sie es der rahmen oder die teile...
ich hatte bereits von rahmenbrüchen und fehlkonstruktionen gehört..aber die galten den 2007ern..waren das kinder krankheiten oder wurden diese fehler behoben??
mich würden es also interessieren,da ich ungern 2400 euro ausgeben möchte,für ein fahrrad,was vllt. an einer stelle ein bvisschen unsauber geschweiß o.ä ist...
ich bedank mich sconmal im vorraus,hoffentlich könn ihr mit weiterhelfen...


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2010)

So stirbt wenigstens der Thread nicht
Vielleicht könnte man ihn in "Bergamont" oder "Bergamont-Evolve/Threesome/Contrail/Fastlane" umbenennen 

Ausstattung ist TOP würde ich sagen. 
Sram, Avid Elixir, Fox Float RP23 extra Volumen
Fox Talas mit 15mm Achse die Höhenverstellung wird wieder in Stufen unterteilt sein. Und die Farbe ist im Gegensatz zu 2009 echt ein Blickfang.

Ja, der Rahmen meiner hält seit April 2008, das 2007er von meinem Spezl läuft auch noch - noch ungebrochen 
Ob und wie der Rahmen 2010 verbessert wurde 
Es ist im Bild an der linken Kettenstrebe unten ne Verstärkung zu sehen.
Sie erscheint mir auf dem Bild anders als die, die 2008 hinzugefügt wurde. (die von 2008 saß aber nicht an der Stelle, wo 2007 Brüche aufgetaucht sind)
Das ist immer das Übel an "mehr Federweg" - der extreme Federweg täuscht einen höheren Einsatzbereich vor.
Es ist definitiev kein Enduro, sondern ein lupenreines AM.
Die Grenze ist fliessend - wie jetzt zum Beispiel ein Alpencross einzustufen ist - ich weis es nicht.
Man muss auch sehen, dass es bei allen Herstellern Brüche gibt.
Ich hab nicht vor meines zu verkaufen, es macht Spass wie am ersten Tag.

Fakt ist, der Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes dürfte da sein, wo man vor 10 Jahren mit 80-100mm rumgegurkt ist - nur macht es mit viel linearem Federweg mehr Spass.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gabel mit der 15mm Achse übertrieben - auch wenn sie mehr Steifigkeit bringt, völlig klar.

Der Unterschied zum Contrail und Fastlane ist lediglich der Federweg und beim Contrail ist die Schwinge erstens Symmetrisch und der Drehpunkt ist am Sattelrohr. 
Das klassische Evolve ist nicht zu töten.

Es kommen bestimmt noch mehr Meinungen

Basti


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

mach Dir über ein Threesome mal keine Gedanken ... ich habe ein 07er und das muss bei mir einiges Wegstecken, schon alleine, weil ich nicht zu den Fliegengewichten unter den Bikern zähle.
Steckachse in der Gabel ist für mich allerdings inzwischen Pflicht ... die Spurtreue bekommt einen wirklich enormen Zuwachs. 
Das 3some ist eigentlich ein wirklich perfektes AM Bike mit leichten Endurogenen ... und ein treuer Begleiter auf langen Touren.
Auch eine Alpenquerung sollte kein Problem sein ... einen vernünftigen Reifen* drauf und los
* lieber mehr Gewicht und Pannensicherheit, als Leichtbaumist
Einzigst das Verhärten des Hinterbaus auf steilen und stufigen Abfahrten ist ein Minuspunkt ... mein Fazit: KAUFEN ---> FAHREN ---> GLÜCKLICH SEIN!!!


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2010)

Was meinst du mit verhärten? Welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

X-Fusion O2-PVA-DC ... man könnte es auch Stempeln nennen ... das ist aber nicht 3some-eigen, sondern ein Verhalten das fast alle Eingelenker aufweisen.


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2010)

Ach jetzt, du meinst die Sache bein Bremsen.
Ich bin sogar froh, dass das Gelenk nicht unten in der Kettenstrebe sitzt.
Ich vermeide bewusst "echte" Viergelenker.
Das ist beim Treesome schon gut gemacht mit dem X Link.


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

ich fahre nur Eingelenker ... denn lieber ein guter Eingelenker, als ein schlechter 4-/Mehrgelenker ... [P.S:]und die erkennt man daran, das sie ohne Plattformdämpfer nicht funktionieren. [/P.S.]


----------



## DerHamburger (15. März 2010)

ok,danke...
da bin ich erstmal beruhigt.Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ein fastlane holen.Der händler meinte dann aber,dass man es mit nem trail mehr krachen lassen kann..das contrail bin ich bis heute nicht gefahren und weiß nicht,ob man damit flotter unterwegs ist..dafür bin ich aber das threesome(8.0) im vergleich mit dem evolve 5.0 gefahren..und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen,das evolve war flotter,schaltung lief besser und der hinterbau war sehr steif..ob das nur einstellungssache war beim threessome??ich weiß,dass auf dämpfer und gabel nicht sehr viel druck lag,hat sich der hinterbau dadurch wahrscheinlich so,ich nenns mal wabbelig, angefühlt??????


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2010)

Welcher Rahmen jetzt genau steifer ist
Das Threesome oder eben Contrail weger dem X-Link.
Beim Evolve lässt sich die Schwinge geger das Sattelrohr verdrücken, dafür ist die Schwinge massiv.

Du musst die Sachen schon jeweils auf dich einstellen lassen.
Das Evolve braucht nen völlig anderen Druck im Dämpfer.
Sram geger Shimano ist schon ne Gewöhnung.

Das Fastlane hat den selben Rahmen wie das Contrail.
Das Fastlane ist race orientiert. Der gerade Lenker und der Vorbau lassen bequeme Touren ein Fremdwort werden die Stärken liegen wo anders.

Das Contrail wäre schon ausreichend, wenn dir 120mm reichen.
Probefahren.
Die symmetrische Schwinge wird ein bisschen steifer sein.
Weniger Federweg heißt immer weniger Gewicht.
Man kann oder bessergesagt konnte mit 100mm nen Alpencross fahren - heute geht das nur noch mit 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHamburger (15. März 2010)

alpencross fahr ich jetzt nicht unbedingt..ich persönlich find das threesome auch nicht dramatisch schwer..da macht das eigene gewicht mir mehr aus und das sind nu 75 kg...ne also ich meinte der hinterbau vom threesome war in den kurven ein wengi schwammig,was wohl mit dem geringen druck zu tun hatte,oder..


----------



## DerHamburger (15. März 2010)

achsi,eine frage hätt ich da noch..also ich hba nicht so viel tempo geschaft und das evolve lief auch schneller,aber findet ihr,dass sich das threesome schnell und leicht fahren lässt und ist man da eher bequem auf der tour??würde mich auf jeden fall interessieren da für mich das heizen(auch bergauf) imvordergrund steht..


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

das Evolve wirkt natürlcich komplett anderst ... es ist auf Vortrieb gebaut ... ist ja auch ein CC-Fully. Aber auf Singletrails macht es um einiges weniger Spass.
Wenn ein Rad zur Probefahrt nicht richtig eingestellt ist, bekommt man gerne einen falschen Eindruck. Das 3some ist garantiert nicht schwammig. Ganz im Gegenteil, es reagiert eher sehr direkt und mit guter Rückmeldung ...

Für Touren mit Spaß-/Genussfaktor würde ich zu Threesome greifen ... für CC-Rennen/Touren zum Evolve/Contrail


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2010)

Der größte Unterschied im Rollwiderstand dürften die Reifen sein.
Nobby 2.25 gegen 2.4er Ardent - also wenn da nicht Welten dazwischen liegen, dann weis ich auch nicht.
Die Threesomes wurden auch mal mit dem Nobby 2.25 geliefert.

Das Evolve ist doch ein Bergamont - Urgestein und die haben schon alles aus dem Rahmen gebaut
Das eindeutig hochwertigere Fahrgefühl vermittelt das Threesome, wenn du mich frägst. Saubequem auf langen touren - was nicht unsportlich heißt, ganz im Gegenteil.
Es hängt auch sehr von der gewählten Rahmengröße ab. Aber meines ist so dermassen Wendig auf engen kurvigen Waldwegen... schneeeeeler
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf schönen technisch anspruchsvollen Trails ist es daheim.

Ein sehr guter Mittelweg dürfte das Contrail sein.


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

fahre meines aktuell auch mit NN 2,25 ohne Schlauch ... fährt sich super ...


----------



## robotti80 (15. März 2010)

Makke schrieb:


> fahre meines aktuell auch mit NN 2,25 ohne Schlauch ... fährt sich super ...



Wie gut das dann erst mit Schlauch sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

... nene ... mit Schlauch iss ja langweilig


----------



## DerHamburger (15. März 2010)

hää??
ist der dann aus massivgummi???
ja contrail ist so ne sache..man hätte ein 8.0 bauen solln...7.0ist mir zu laim und 9.0....naja,ich hba nix gegen hichwertige teile..aber das kostet nun mal auch knapp 100 euro mehr als das 7.0...es stimmt alsovon den modellen her net...
achja..ich war heute wieder beim händler..und ich muss sagen,ich besuch das rad beim händler öfter als meine freundin ...das ist wahre fahrrad-liebde XD


----------



## basti138 (15. März 2010)

Was sind das für Laufräder am 8.0
Da hast du doch sicherlich auch die Option Tubeless - also nen speziellen Tubless "UST" Reifen.

Was soll am Contrail 7.0 schlecht sein?


----------



## DerHamburger (15. März 2010)

ähmm...ich glaube dt swiss x-1800..und ich fin schläuche iwie sympathische..aber dnake jetzt bin ic endlichaufgeklärt was tubeless angeht...


----------



## Makke (15. März 2010)

DerHamburger schrieb:


> hää??
> ist der dann aus massivgummi???



natürlich nicht ... aber um tubless zu fahren braucht man nicht dringend Tubless Reifen ... (ist aber eher eine Thema für den Bereich Laufräder)


----------



## Korgano (17. März 2010)

Hi Threesome Besitzer,

bin gerade dabei eine neue Hinterradschwinge einzubauen (die alte ist gebrochen). Dummerweise bekomme ich eine Schraube nicht so wirklich durch die Buchse.

Es handelt sich um die Schraubverbindung, die auf dieser Seite zu sehen ist: http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-rocker-axle-hr-drehachse-gleitbuchse-enduro-threesome.html.

Hatte jemand zufälligerweise ähnlich Probleme und diese gelöst? Kann ich das mit einem Hammer bearbeiten? Oder kann ich sonst günstig eine Ersatzschraube kaufen? Ich habe keine Lust 30  für eine Schraube auszugeben.

Danke.

Grüße

Korgano


----------



## basti138 (17. März 2010)

Mache sie warm, das ausgehärtete Loctite kann so fies sein, dass die Schraube vorher abreißt.
Nur neues und gutes Werkzeug verwenden! 
Das gleiche gilt beim Hauptlager.

Achso - "Durch die Buchse". Es ist ein Abstandshalter und wird einfach nur verdrückt sein. Dann brauchst du eh neue Buchsen...

WD40 und ähnliches ist hier übrigens so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.

Stellst du ein Bild rein?


----------



## sh0rt (19. März 2010)

So, gestern habe ich mein 3Some verkauft und ich muss sagen, als ich auf dem Parkplatz nochmal etwas rumgerollt bin...ich wollte es eigentlich nicht hergeben 

Aber nun gut mein Pitch hatte im letzten Jahr schon seinen Platz eingenommen....aber trotzdem immernoch ein klasse Bike


----------



## Korgano (23. März 2010)

@ basti138

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde es die Tage mal versuchen.

Die kaputte Schwinge ist schon weg. Oder meinst du ein Bild von der Neuen?


----------



## basti138 (23. März 2010)

Ich hab nicht genau überrissen, wo das problem ist
Gehen die Schrauben auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robotti80 (23. März 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> So, gestern habe ich mein 3Some verkauft und ich muss sagen, als ich auf dem Parkplatz nochmal etwas rumgerollt bin...ich wollte es eigentlich nicht hergeben



Kannst meines haben.
Ich bekomm es nicht los.
Will aber nur mehr ein Bike fürs Grobe im Keller haben.
Daher darf das Enduro bleiben und das Thresome muss wieder weg.


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2010)

Mein Threesome ist auch schon verkauft, leider ist mein Liteville noch nicht da.

Hat mir auch weh getan, als ich das Threesome abgegeben hab. 
Aber es hat ein Arbeitskollege gekauft, dass heißt ich seh es zumindest ab und an.


----------



## robotti80 (24. März 2010)

Ich bin jetzt sogar so weit, dass ich es zerpflücke und die Komponenten separat verkaufe, damit etwas weitergeht. Ist ja komplett XT ausgestattet und eine 2009er RS Pike Air U-Turn drauf.


----------



## sh0rt (24. März 2010)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt sogar so weit, dass ich es zerpflücke und die Komponenten separat verkaufe, damit etwas weitergeht. Ist ja komplett XT ausgestattet und eine 2009er RS Pike Air U-Turn drauf.



Sowas tut immer weh, ich mag auch nich zerpflücken :/ lieber im guten und ganzen!

biker-wug:
Ein Liteville, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet! Wenn der Preis für den Rahmen nicht wäre, würde ich auch eher drüber nachdenken.


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2010)

sh0rt schrieb:


> Sowas tut immer weh, ich mag auch nich zerpflücken :/ lieber im guten und ganzen!
> 
> biker-wug:
> Ein Liteville, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet! Wenn der Preis für den Rahmen nicht wäre, würde ich auch eher drüber nachdenken.



Warum nicht?? Der Rahmenpreis ist net so das Problem. eher die Rahmenlieferzeit.....

Wollte mein Threesome auch erst zerpflücken, aber glücklicherweise hat es  Reinhold im Ganzen genommen.


----------



## Korgano (25. März 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht genau überrissen, wo das problem ist
> Gehen die Schrauben auf?



Ich habe eine neue Schwinge mit neuen Gleitlagern, die ich an den alten Rahmen bauen will. Die alte Schwinge habe ich schon erfolgreich ausgebaut. Ich bekomme die neue Schraube, die auf der jehele Seite abgebildet ist, nicht durch die Buchse. Heiß machen hat leider nichts gebracht, aber danke nochmal. Jetzt werde ich wohl doch 30  ausgeben müssen.


----------



## basti138 (26. März 2010)

Das warm machen war nur auf das Lösen der festsitzenden Schrauben bezogen.

Es gibt im hinteren Schwingen Lager (also das Lager vom Oberteil zu Unterteil) zwei Versionen. Kugellager oder Kunststoffbuchsen. 
Könnte sein, dass da andere Bolzen verwendet wurden.
Beim 2007er weis ich, dass es Kugellager sind.
Und bei meinem 2008er sinds Kunststofflager.
Ob und wie die Sachen jetzt kompatibel sind hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Könntest du mal ein Bild reinstellen?

Geht die Schwinge nicht auf Garantie?
Dann doch wohl auch die passenden Schrauben...
Die Teile liessen sich bei mir immer ohne Kraftaufwand zusammensetzen.


----------



## Korgano (29. März 2010)

Hi,

ja Schwinge ging auf Garantie. Aber leider nur die Schwinge. Die neuen Gleitlager habe ich auch bekommen. Eine Schraube hat auch sauber durch die Buchse gepasst, die andere kriege ich aber nicht durch.

Ich bekomme diese Schraube






nicht durch dieses Loch





Schraube und Lager sind neu. Ich habe auch bei Bergamont angefragt, aber die haben mir nur gesagt, dass ich zur Fachwerkstatt gehen soll. Die hätten mir auch eine neue Schraube schicken können.

Ich habe jetzt bei http://www.jehlebikes.de/ 2 neue Gleitlager bestellt. 

Grüße und Danke

Korgano


----------



## bennieNW (30. März 2010)

also, mein threesome 5.8 leistet mir noch immer treue dienste, klasse bike 

.. hab es jetzt im 3. jahr und fahr es eigentlich fast täglich.

bis auf ein paar neue ketten und schläuche bisher keine probleme gehabt mit dem bike, kann es nur empfehlen und das bike wird bei mir schon richtig dran genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (30. März 2010)

Korgano schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja Schwinge ging auf Garantie. Aber leider nur die Schwinge. Die neuen Gleitlager habe ich auch bekommen. Eine Schraube hat auch sauber durch die Buchse gepasst, die andere kriege ich aber nicht durch.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn da in dem Loch drin? Fett oder Kunststofflager?
Irgendwie sieht das komisch aus


----------



## Korgano (31. März 2010)

Ich schätze das ist altes Fett, was da so komisch aussieht.


----------



## Korgano (1. April 2010)

Neues Lager ist gekommen und das hat auch perfekt gepasst. Ich denke es lag tatsächlich an diesem blauen Zeug. Da war zu viel drauf, so dass die Schraube nicht durch die Buchse gepasst hat.


----------



## sh0rt (1. April 2010)

solange nun alles gut ist


----------



## Korgano (1. April 2010)

Noch nicht ganz. Ich muss das Fahrrad noch zusammen bauen. Aber morgen soll ja schönes Wetter werden.


----------



## ekib (2. April 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zum Contrail und Fastlane ist lediglich der Federweg und beim Contrail ist die Schwinge erstens Symmetrisch und der Drehpunkt ist am Sattelrohr.
> Das klassische Evolve ist nicht zu töten.
> 
> Basti



Wo liegt der Unterschied im Rahmen Contrail zu Threesome?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (2. April 2010)

Da hast Du mich jetzt auf etwas komisches aufmerksam gemacht

Contrail mit kurzer, symmetrischer Schwinge wie beim Fastlane


Und Contrail mit langer unsymmetrischer Schwinge wie beim Threesome

Wahrscheinlich haben die noch ein paar Threesome Rahmen rumfliegen

Also letztes Jahr hat ein Bekannter von mir ein Contrail gekauft - mit der kurzen Schwinge - hätte ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen...


----------



## rschwarz (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

hab den plan bei meinem Threesome mal ne andere Gabel ( RS Revelation !? ) zu verbauen. Da ich keine neue kaufen wollte würde ich gerne mal wissen welche Schaftlänge die Gabel mindestens haben sollte wenn ich nach ner gebrauchten schaue ? 


MfG

Rahmengröße XL


----------



## robotti80 (20. April 2010)

rschwarz schrieb:


> würde ich gerne mal wissen welche Schaftlänge die Gabel mindestens haben sollte wenn ich nach ner gebrauchten schaue ?



Absolutes Minnimum 18,5 cm Ohne Spacer.
Ich würde allerdings 19,5 bis 20 cm bevorzugen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## rschwarz (21. April 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## robotti80 (21. April 2010)

Die Werte die ich angegeben habe beziehen sich auf einen L Rahmen.
Du hast ja im Nachhinein deinen Beitrag abgeändert für einen XL Rahmen.


----------



## ekib (21. April 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schnell noch ein Bild.



Dämpfer umgedreht, so mehr Platz für eine Flasche, gute Idee. Geht das auch mit dem Fox RP23? Evtl. mal ein Detailbild möglich?


----------



## basti138 (21. April 2010)

Geht!
Ordne die Buchsen der Breite nach.
Also ein Buchsenpärchen jeweils ohne Dämpfer gemessen.
Die breitest mögliche Kombination hinten einbauen

So hindrehen, dass du halt an die Hebelchen noch rankommst.


----------



## ekib (21. April 2010)

robotti80 schrieb:


> Hier mal der aktuelle Stand des Aufbaus; ich weiß - viel ist es nicht.
> Aber aller Anfang ist eben schwer.
> Heute habe ich den Gabelschaft gekürzt und die Gabelkralle eingeschlagen.
> Im Karton unter dem Hinterbau befindet sich die Aerozine Kurbel.
> Wird jedenfalls eine Schönheit - soviel steht fest.



Hast du mit dem gedrehten Dämpfer keine Probleme? Lohnt sich der Umbau, ist wirklich mehr Platz für die Flasche?


----------



## basti138 (21. April 2010)

Na ja, die Hebel sind dann halt oben - weltbewegend mehr Platz wirds nicht bringen. Aber wenns genau da aneckt...

Du kannst ihn auch so hindrehen, dass der Dämpferkolben nach vorne zeigt... 

(Allerdings bevorzuge ich persönlich die Lage, in der der Kolben nach unten hinten zeigt - dass in der Dämpferkammer das Öl über Nacht zum O-Ring des Kolbens laufen kann.)

Ab 2008 sind doch unten am Rahmen auch Bohrungen.


----------



## robotti80 (21. April 2010)

ekib schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem gedrehten Dämpfer keine Probleme? Lohnt sich der Umbau, ist wirklich mehr Platz für die Flasche?



Wieso Probleme?
Wie du den Dämpfer einbaust ist völlig egal, solange nirgendwo etwas am Rahmen anecken oder schleifen kann. 
Ich richte mir den Dämpfer immer so ein, dass ich während der Fahrt bequem zum Hebel der Plattform komme. 
Die Flasche ginge sich zwar aus, da es sich um einen L Rahmen handelt, 
war bei mir aber nicht das entscheidende Argument, da ich sowieso mit Rucksack samt Trinkblase unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (22. April 2010)

Stimmt eigentlich - in der Preisklasse gehört schon ein Rucksack dazu
Trinkblase, Werkzeug...


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2010)

ekib schrieb:


> Dämpfer umgedreht, so mehr Platz für eine Flasche, gute Idee. Geht das auch mit dem Fox RP23? Evtl. mal ein Detailbild möglich?



Ich hab ihn damals umgedreht, weil ich durch die montierte Pumpe mit der Flsche genau am Dämpfer angelegen bin. Durchs umdrehen war der Plattformhebel etwas schlechter zu erreichen, aber ich hab sie eh kaum verwendet.

Die Abfahrt von Urdenfürggli war echt geil!!!


----------



## basti138 (22. April 2010)

...zu geil


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2010)

Auch schon gefahren??

War echt lustig, aber eine der coolsten Abfahrten beim AlpenX war bis jetzt in den Dolomiten von der Brogles Alm nach St. Ulrich!!
Die war irre!!


----------



## basti138 (22. April 2010)

Hast du dir da nicht den Rahmen gerockt?


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2010)

Ne, das war daheim auf der Hausrunde, aber ich vermute, dass er in den Dolomiten einen Knacks bekommen hat.

Aber gebrochen ist er erst daheim!!


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2010)

Irre wie sich das Threesome entwickelt hat, zwischen Urdenfürggli 2007 und Madritsch Joch 2009.





Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Laufräder, alles getauscht.
Vom Kauf original ist nur noch die Bremse, schalthebel, Umwerfer Kurbel.

Alles andere wurde mal getauscht!!


----------



## basti138 (22. April 2010)

Hab auch schon überlegt, meines zu verkaufen
Eigentlich fahre ich zu 90 Prozent eh mim hardtail


----------



## biker-wug (22. April 2010)

Hardtail fahr ich so gut wir gar net, momentan, weil das Liteville auf sich warten läßt.
Aber auch nur so ne uralte billigmöhre, kein richtiges Bike.

Also ohne Fully möcht ich net sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbo (4. September 2010)

Mein gutes altes Threesome......nie geschont und noch nie im Stich gelassen


----------



## keroson (4. November 2010)

gbo schrieb:


> Mein gutes altes Threesome......nie geschont und noch nie im Stich gelassen



signed


----------



## wurzelffan (9. November 2010)

hey leute hat schon einer was von rahmenbrüchen von threesome 5.0 gehört?

@gbo man brauch meiner meinung nach keinen downhiller wenn man ein threesome fährt. ich jage meins mittelerweile über alle pisten die ich finde und es hält wie sau. ordentlich pflege is alles.


----------



## keroson (9. November 2010)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> hey leute hat schon einer was von rahmenbrüchen von threesome 5.0 gehört?



Ich versuchs die ganze Zeit es zu schaffen, aber bis jetzt hat es noch nicht geklappt. Fahr zur Zeit so ~1000hm Traildownhill am Tag runter und bin noch bis März hier auf der Insel...


----------



## wurzelffan (9. November 2010)

coole sache. naja mein rahmen knarrt ganz schön aber ich hab keine ahnung ob das was damit zu tun hat. immer hin is kalt bei uns.darf man eigentlich dämpfer im winter aufpumpen?


----------



## basti138 (10. November 2010)

> hey leute hat schon einer was von rahmenbrüchen von threesome 5.0 gehört?


Konkret jetzt von einem Threesome 5.0... nein
Threesomes sind schon mehrere gebrochen, die klassische Stelle Ausfallende hinten links Schweissnaht Kettenstrebe.
Es sind mehrere Bilder hier in dem Thread weiter vorne.
Und das 2010er sieht an der Stelle nicht anders aus als 2008er und 2009er

Mach doch mal Bilder - linkes Ausfallende von innen. 
Wie ist das Gussteil innen verstrebt? Wurde da was verändert?
Was man nicht sehen kann, ist eine andere Wärmebehandlung vom Alu (glaub ich aber nicht).

Meine 2008er ist noch ganz
Aber es ist nicht unbesiegbar! Es täuscht durch viel Federweg nen Einsatzbereich vor, dem es langfristig nicht gewachsen ist.
Es ist kein Enduro, kein Freerider, kein Downhiller - soll es auch nicht.
Die Hinterbaulager sind ... nenne ichs mal "Suboptimal" - zwei Mal hatte ich jedes aber auch jedes Lager bereits ersetzt. Und das in nem echt lächerlichen Einsatzbereich und niemals mit nem Schlauch oder Dampfstrahler gewaschen. Immer mit nem Bikecleaner und nem Lumpen.

Also meine Sichtweite ist die, dass das Threesome sicher auf absehbare Zeit in Deinem oben beschriebenen Einsatzzweck abbauen wird. (ich hab das Wort "Bruch" jetzt bewusst vermieden.
Is ja auch ein schönes AM Bike, ich fahre es immer noch gerne.



Das Knarren kommt meistens von der Kurbel - Lager oder mittleres KB.
Und auch gerne vom Schwingenhauptbolzen - also der Bolzen mit Alu-Distanzscheiben, weniger die Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (10. November 2010)

> @gbo man brauch meiner meinung nach keinen downhiller wenn man ein threesome fährt. ich jage meins mittelerweile über alle pisten die ich finde und es hält wie sau. ordentlich pflege is alles.


Das Forum vergisst nichts


KNACK!  ... ja äh ich bin immer nur Touren gefahren und auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele ists aus heiterem Himmel gebrochen


----------



## wurzelffan (10. November 2010)

ja wahrscheinlich wirds so sein.
ne aber danke für den beitrag.
muß sagen das das threesome schon so einige kranke sachen mitmacht. unser hometrail z.b. lastet ein norco a-line aus und das is ja bekanntermaßen ein downhiller. schön is das es keine fehler verzeiht und man so nicht übermütig wird. mein lieblingsschrauber beim händler is die 2007 version lange gefahren und der is auch so ein downhill freak. bei ihm gab es nie probleme.
muß dazusagen das ich es als anfänger schon gefahren bin und so manchmal auf dem table oder in der landung vom double gekracht bin. die dämpfung und federung hält einiges aus.
zudem sieht es einfach nur geil aus!
werd mir aber ende nächsten jahres noch nen freerider zulegen. haste ein paar tipps was gut und preiswertz is? dachte an kona stinky oder so

hier haste noch nen bild hoffe is das richtige.


----------



## basti138 (11. November 2010)

Ja klar, unten die Verstärkung ab 2008.
Denke nicht dran und hab einfach Spass damit
Wer weiß, welche Chargen besser und schlechter waren.
Bei den Lager wurden aber angeblich ab 2010 ein wesentlich besserer Hersteller verbaut.
Gut ist auch, dass die Naht nicht einfach 90 Grad zur Strebe verläuft, sondern schräg - so ist sie weniger belastet auch weil sie länger ist.

Für tödlich halte ich dieses laute, niederfrequente Brummen der Bremsen, das sich auf den ganzen Rahmen überträgt, wenn man länger nichts dagegen tut.


Kona Stinky halte ich für voll ok.
Hatte ne ein UMF Freddy, das ist ein bischen schwerer, aber irgendwie ein Panzer. Mitlerweilen wieder verkauft weil ich keinen Park fahre, das mit der Zeit und der Realität, komme einfach nicht dazu.
Das ist echt ein Freerider mit Downhillfähigkeiten, krass.
Das war aber schon zu sehen, wie das mit dem Hinterbau, den Ausfallenden, der schönen Abstützung und den Lagern sehr gut umgesetzt wurde - war auch der Kaufgrund.
Tourentauglich wars definitiev nicht (oder ich bin zu schwach)

Aber es gibt so viele gute Bikes genauso wie Meinungen.
Das Threesome ist aber schon mal keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## wurzelffan (11. November 2010)

was meinst du mit dem summen der bremsen?


----------



## Makke (11. November 2010)

Das Threesome neigt dazu, am Hinterrad beim Bremsen zu vibrieren/brummen ... hab an meinem 7.7 (noch mit der alten Schwinge) das auch, und auch mit diversen anderen Bremsentypen geht das nicht weg.


----------



## basti138 (11. November 2010)

Dieses fiese Bremsengeräusch, das an Baumarkträder erinnert

Hatte das anfangs auch.
Nach ewiger Rumprobiererei ist irgendwann verschwunden.
Sofortige Abhilfe hat bei mir immer anrauhen der Scheibe mit 500 oder 1000 Schmirgel gebracht.
Fett, Sprühnebel könnte auch die Ursache dafür sein.
Wenn die Bremse richtig eingefahren ist, neigt sie scheinbar von Haus aus weniger dazu.
Meine Erfahrung: Wenn dieses typische helle zwitschern bei leichtem Bremsen kommt, brummt sie nicht.

Muss aber dazu sage, dass ich die selbe Bremse am HT habe und da war es anfangs auch, nur weit weniger schlimm und es ist nach ca 200km von selber verschwunden und es kam nie wieder.

Ventidisk oder Centerlock könnte hier wahrscheinlich auch helfen.


----------



## wurzelffan (11. November 2010)

naja ich hab centerlock und am anfang, jetzt wo du es genauer sagst, war es auch bei mir. mittlerweile hab ich ma die bremsblöcke gewechselt(zum 3 mal jetzt weil ich die anderen alle ausgehärtet habe. wenn dagegen jemand ne idee hat oder wie man das vllt. wieder rückgängig machen kann bitte sagt es mir) und seitdem hör ich nix mehr und seitdem ich meine bremse selbst einstelle, läuft sie eh viel ruhiger.


----------



## basti138 (11. November 2010)

Ausgehärtet?
Du meinst zu heiß geworden?
Größere Scheiben oder weniger bremsen


----------



## wurzelffan (11. November 2010)

hab jetz vorne ne größere scheibe. was kann mit ausgehärteten blöcken noch machen ausser wegwerfen?


----------



## basti138 (12. November 2010)

Abschmirgeln und probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (12. November 2010)

cool. hab ich schon ma gemacht hat auch nich geholfen.
freund von mir hat sie spiritus angezündet und dann gleich wieder ausgepusstet. er schwört darauf aber ich kanns mir nich vorstellen


----------



## basti138 (12. November 2010)

Aber wenn, dann doch weil sie verölt waren?
Und verölte Beläge neigen stark zum brummen.

Nur dann macht anzünden Sinn.
Manche schwören auf die Methode - es sei aber auch erwähnt, dass der Belag auf die Trägerplatte geklebt ist und Kleber auch immer Temperaturempfindlich ist.


----------



## wurzelffan (14. November 2010)

joa wie gesagt kanns mir nich vorstellen, das das klappt. finde es nur komisch das man in den meisten parks immer dumm angeschaut wird wenn man mit dem bike antanzt. in winterberg ham die jungs an der downhill nur gelächelt und in willingen an der freeride auch. versteh das nich. das bike is doch top dafür


----------



## dreed1231 (14. November 2010)

damit meinst du wohl DIE fahrer, die grundsätzlich die besten parts an ihren bikes haben und jegliche sachen kritisieren, die ihrer "krassen" fahrweise ihrer meinung nach nicht genügen, aber selber fahren wie leute, die das erste mal auf dem bike stehen.


----------



## basti138 (14. November 2010)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> joa wie gesagt kanns mir nich vorstellen, das das klappt. finde es nur komisch das man in den meisten parks immer dumm angeschaut wird wenn man mit dem bike antanzt. in winterberg ham die jungs an der downhill nur gelächelt und in willingen an der freeride auch. versteh das nich. das bike is doch top dafür


Kommt auf die Fahrweise an...
Also wenn du die großen Drops und die heftigen Stellen fährst, wird die Lebensdauer des Threesomes stark eingeschränkt.
Die Federelemente sind dafür nicht geeignet.
Das Bike ist einfach zu leicht, unabhängig von den verbauten Teilen.
Warte ein habes Jahr
Ein FR oder DH wiegt nicht um sonst fast das doppelte...





> damit meinst du wohl die übergewichtigen fahrer, die grundsätzlich die besten parts an ihren bikes haben und jegliche sachen kritisieren, die ihrer "krassen" fahrweise ihrer meinung nach nicht genügen, aber selber fahren wie leute, die das erste mal auf dem bike stehen.


Das ist die "Carbon statt Kondition" Fraktion, gell


----------



## dreed1231 (14. November 2010)

basti138 schrieb:


> Das ist die "Carbon statt Kondition" Fraktion, gell



Das triffts perfekt


----------



## wurzelffan (15. November 2010)

naja. die meisten leute glauben einfach das man auf solchen strecken wie dem freeride in willingen einfach nich mit nem AM fahren kann. muß sagen hab mich ma verfahren und bin den 1,5 m drop auf der freeride runter. da hab ich mir in die hosen gemacht. ansonsten nehm ich nur kleine drops mit. sprünge sind eher mein gebiet aber auch nur welche von denen ich weiß das ich sie schaffe.


----------



## wurzelffan (15. November 2010)

dreed1231 schrieb:


> damit meinst du wohl DIE fahrer, die grundsätzlich die besten parts an ihren bikes haben und jegliche sachen kritisieren, die ihrer "krassen" fahrweise ihrer meinung nach nicht genügen, aber selber fahren wie leute, die das erste mal auf dem bike stehen.



muß sagen hab jetzt in winterberg auch einen angesprochen ob er denn wirklich die funride runter will mit dem bike. war nen baumarktbike und der herr war etwas älter. am ende hab ich dann rausgekriegt das er ein paar mal europameister im motorcross war. er hatte aber ein einsehen und is dann mit freex gefahren


----------



## Makke (15. November 2010)

das Threesome kann man schon auch mal im Park fahren ... ich finde es ein nettes 4X-Bike ... die aktuellen Modelle sind ja auch nicht mehr so anfällig wie die von vor 2007.
Bei sauberer Fahrweise ist das auch kein Thema, nur mag das Threesome keine harten Einschläge oder Versetzer ... da kann man quasi zuschaun, wie es altert und dann stirbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (15. November 2010)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> naja. die meisten leute glauben einfach das man auf solchen strecken wie dem freeride in willingen einfach nich mit nem AM fahren kann. muß sagen hab mich ma verfahren und bin den 1,5 m drop auf der freeride runter. da hab ich mir in die hosen gemacht. ansonsten nehm ich nur kleine drops mit. sprünge sind eher mein gebiet aber auch nur welche von denen ich weiß das ich sie schaffe.



Sicher geht das... bin sicher, das geht auch mit nem Hardtail wenns sein muss - mit etwas Minus beim Spassfaktor halt.
Für das Bike ist das halt nicht das beste.
Fehlenden Federweg kann man bis zu einem gewissen Maß mittels Fahrkönnen ausgleichen. Oder eben langsamer fahren.
Und ein leichter Fahrer braucht naturgemäß weniger Federweg.

Mein erstes Fullie hatte 80mm Federweg und V-Brakes und wir sind mit den Dingern auch alles gefahren Da gabs halt nix anderes...
Klar ist da hin und wieder mal was gebrochen.


----------



## wurzelffan (16. November 2010)

joa ich wiege 70 kilo und bin 1,92 groß allso denke da is weniger das problem


----------



## bernd e (1. Januar 2011)

Nach dem ich hier einiges nachlesen durfte, habe ich meinem Weibchen ein 3some in Größe s aufgebaut. Da sie eher nur Touren fährt ist es nicht entsprechend dem eigentlichen Einsatzbereich aufgebaut.

Threesome 6.8
X-Fusion O2 PVA
RS Reba SL 115mm FW
Sram X.9 (Trigger, Schaltwerk)
Shimano XT (Umwerfer, Kurbel, Naben)
Truvativ Kettenblätter
Sun DS Felgen
Avid Juicy 7 (203 / 185 mm)
Ritchey Sattelstütze
Fizik Dolomiti Sattel
Syntace Superforce Vorbau (wird evtl. noch geändert)
Azonic Lenker (wird evtl. noch geändert)
NC17 Sudpin III Pedale

Gewicht 13,7 kg

Bilder:


----------



## wurzelffan (2. Januar 2011)

was haste für reifen drauf?
wenn es ardent sind was ich vermute is für touren fahren bisschen übertrieben
ansonsten ganz schick. wird es denn auch noch mehr? so in richtung bikepark?


----------



## Makke (2. Januar 2011)

das ist hinten ein Ranchero und vorne eine Advantage ... also vorne würde ich meiner Frau den nicht antun ...


----------



## bernd e (2. Januar 2011)

Richtig gesehen, ist Ranchero und Advantage in je 2,0. Die Reifen rollen eigentlich ganz gut und sind schon wegen der Breite nicht Park geeignet, was mein Weibchen auch nicht vor hat. Biken ist bei ihr: Bewegung in der Natur und hat zu härterer Gangart keine Ambitionen. Die Entscheidung auf 3some ist eigentlich nur durch den Preis gefallen. Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen mit min. 100 mm eher etwas mehr und in Größe s. Nachdem ich dann an dem Rahmen dran war, mußte ich mich natürlich hier Schlau machen 

Zum Thema rollen: ich fahr auf dem LV Ardent hinten und Advantage vorne in je 2,4 und das geht schon, evtl. erbt sie auch die Reifenkombo von meinem HT (Conti MK 2,2 vorne und Larsen TT 2,0 hinten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2011)

War sicher ne gute Wahl, bin ja auch 3 Jahre 3some gefahren, war ein echt gutes Bike. Richtig genial!!

Deine Frau wird sicher glücklich damit!!


----------



## tschuli (2. Januar 2011)

Schön, dass ihr mit euren Bergmont's so zufrieden seid. Leider musste ich mit meiner Karre (BJ 2008) ganz andere Erfahrungen machen. Als ich das Threesome 6.7 gekauft habe, war ich nahezu noch MTB-Novize - zumindest was meine Kenntnisse zu den Komponenten anbetraf. Aber nun mal schön der Reihe nach...

Zunächst mal die positiven Seiten:

+ das Design sieht immernoch fein aus 

Das war's dann auch schon :-(

Schlechte Seiten:

- Die von Bergamont angekündigte Lieferzeit von 10 Tagen wurde um schlappe 8 Wochen überzogen

- Nach der ersten Ausfahrt löste sich der X-Fusion Dämpfer in seine Bestandteile auf. Bergamont lieferte prompt Ersatz, dem leider ein Abstreiferring fehlte. Also Dämpfer wieder zurück und warten. Nach endlosen drei Wochen war es dann so weit und ich konnte wieder Aufsatteln...

- bei der zweiten Ausfahrt blockierte plötzlich der Freilauf der Mavic-Nabe, weil dem Hersteller bei der Montage wohl das Schmieröl ausgegangen war...
Schön, wenn man da gerade mal 40 km von zuhaus weg ist und weit und breit keine Werkstatt in Sicht...

- die Bremsen - Hayes Nine - sind wohl der größte Schrott überhaupt. Man bekommt die Dinger kaum dazu, die ursprüngliche Zentrierung wieder einzunehmen

- der Hinterbau des Threesome ist derart weich, dass der Bremssattel nach aussen ausweicht, sobald man sich aufs Radl setzt

- nach einem Jahr trat ein Riss an der linken unten Hinterbaustrebe auf. Bergamont lieferte Ersatz. Nur leider verstehen die Jungs nichts von Technischer Mechanik, sonst hätten sie die neue Strebe auf deren Oberseite verstärkt - dort wo auch der Riss aufgetreten ist - und nicht an der Unterseite. Einfach unglaublich...

- dafür spendierte man dem neuen Hinterbau Gleitlager statt der völlig überforderten Wälzlager. Allerdings vergaß man, mir die passenden Schrauben zu schicken. Also ab auf die Drehbank und flux zwei passende Buchsen angefertigt.

- auch die vorderen größeren Wälzlager der Schwinge halten nicht den Belastungen stand. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit knacken dieser wieder wie eh und je.

- x-Link: leider stimmt das Einbaumaß des X-Link am Rahmen nicht mit dem Abstand der beiden zugehörigen Wälzlager überein. Zieht man die Schrauben mit dem aufgravierten Drehmoment an, werden die Lager axial so stark belastet, dass es den Innenring heraussprengt

- Lackierung: sieht anfangs sehr schön aus, ist aber, wie bei Bergamont offensichtlich üblich, nicht gerade haltbar. Nach kurzer Zeit ist die Lackierung an zwei Stellen bis auf den Alurahmen durchgescheuert.

Fazit: NIE WIEDER Bergamont!!!
German Precision Engineering stellt man sich anders vor.


----------



## wurzelffan (3. Januar 2011)

man muß aber sagen das die 8. und 7. serie bei vielen modellen kacke war. auch im enduro waren viele rahmenbrüche etc. 
FAhre das 3some 5.0 und bin glücklich. hatte bisher nur nen dämpferproblem lag aber am rock shox. ansonsten ein geiles bike denn es schluckt echt alles was man ihm antut. auch dh strecken obwohl man glaubt es verreckt gleich. auch 1,5 meter drop sind schon echt hart für das ding aber es geht


----------



## basti138 (3. Januar 2011)

So drastisch sehe ich das gar nicht.
Die meisten Hersteller verbauen Chinakracher-Lager.
Sieh dich mal um, was bei den anderen los ist.
Hab auch meine Erfahrungen mit BGM gemacht gute und weniger gute.
Also das neue 2011er Threesome würde ich echt nehmen.

Einige Threesomes 6.7 waren betroffen.
Gabs eigentlich nen Fall, mit verstärktem Hinterbau ab 2008?
Dachte auch erst, jetzt gehts los wie bei den Enduros - das kam aber nicht.  
Hab immer noch mein 7.8 und wenn ich so nachdenke bin ich damit nicht schlecht gefahren.

Du musst das so sehen:
Jemand der selber schraubt, findet Fehler und kennt sie.
Die meisten zerlegen ihren hinterbau nicht jedes Jahr und fahren einfach - und die finden daher auch keine Fehler und sind zufrieden


----------



## Makke (3. Januar 2011)

also ... mein 7.7er läuft noch immer ... bin gerade dabei es etwas zu moderniesieren und an der Gewichtsschrabe zu drehen ... 
Von den bekannten Brüchen und Problemen ist mein 2007er Model bis dato verschont geblieben ... zum Glück.

@tschuli ... das ist natürlich kein perfekter Einstieg, aber Kopf hoch ... 

Das 2011er Model gefällt mir auch sehr gut ... mal sehen


----------



## biker-wug (3. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn ich es nimmer habe, und zu denen gehörte, denen der Rahmen gebrochen ist, war der Service seitens BGM nicht schlecht.

Zu den anderen Problemen kann ich net viel sagen, weil ich beim Kauf schon Bremsen und Laufräder getauscht habe.


----------



## keroson (3. Januar 2011)

tschuli schrieb:


> - Die von Bergamont angekündigte Lieferzeit von 10 Tagen wurde um schlappe 8 Wochen überzogen



Hat die dir Lieferzeit dein Händler oder Bergamont zugesagt? Ich schätze mal dein Händler, wenn die was auf Lager haben ist es innerhalb 3 Tage im Shop. Alles andere Dauert sowieso länger als 10 Tage...




tschuli schrieb:


> - bei der zweiten Ausfahrt blockierte plötzlich der Freilauf der Mavic-Nabe, weil dem Hersteller bei der Montage wohl das Schmieröl ausgegangen war...
> Schön, wenn man da gerade mal 40 km von zuhaus weg ist und weit und breit keine Werkstatt in Sicht...



Es gibt zig Hersteller die Mavic Laufräder verbauen. Das will leider der Endkunde haben. Ist ja ein Markenlaufrad... Das die Dinger mMn nichts taugen steht auf einem anderen Blatt...



tschuli schrieb:


> - der Hinterbau des Threesome ist derart weich, dass der Bremssattel nach aussen ausweicht, sobald man sich aufs Radl setzt



Darf ich fragen was du wiegst? Wurde die Bremsaufnahme nachträglich Plan gefräst? 




tschuli schrieb:


> - nach einem Jahr trat ein Riss an der linken unten Hinterbaustrebe auf. Bergamont lieferte Ersatz. Nur leider verstehen die Jungs nichts von Technischer Mechanik, sonst hätten sie die neue Strebe auf deren Oberseite verstärkt - dort wo auch der Riss aufgetreten ist - und nicht an der Unterseite. Einfach unglaublich...



Ist dir der neue Hinterbau schon gebrochen? Ich hab noch kein Bild von einem aktuellen gebrochenen Hinterbau gesehen





tschuli schrieb:


> - auch die vorderen größeren Wälzlager der Schwinge halten nicht den Belastungen stand. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit knacken dieser wieder wie eh und je.



Was wiegst du, was fährst du, wie putzt du dein Bike? Hast du die Lager mal ausgebaut und neue verbaut?




tschuli schrieb:


> - x-Link: leider stimmt das Einbaumaß des X-Link am Rahmen nicht mit dem Abstand der beiden zugehörigen Wälzlager überein. Zieht man die Schrauben mit dem aufgravierten Drehmoment an, werden die Lager axial so stark belastet, dass es den Innenring heraussprengt



Da gehören Spacer dazwischen. Wenn man sowas schon sieht und es dann trotzdem auf Teufel komm raus zuknallt Klar kommt kein Wiederstand wenn di Unterlegscheiben nicht drunter sind...




tschuli schrieb:


> - Lackierung: sieht anfangs sehr schön aus, ist aber, wie bei Bergamont offensichtlich üblich, nicht gerade haltbar. Nach kurzer Zeit ist die Lackierung an zwei Stellen bis auf den Alurahmen durchgescheuert.


Für sowas sind extra Lackschutzaufkleber mitgeschickt. Übrigens ein Thema das 2011 behoben wurde, mit der veränderten Zugverlegung 




tschuli schrieb:


> Fazit: NIE WIEDER Bergamont!!!
> German Precision Engineering stellt man sich anders vor.



Dann schau mal was z.B. ein Liteville kostet, nur der Rahmen 
Und glaub mir auch Cube, Ghost und iwe sie alle heißen haben ihre Maken


----------



## basti138 (3. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch mal ne Hayes verbaut.
Von hinten gesehen war der Sattel schief - IS Aufnahme gefräßt... noch immer schief  - es war der Sattel selber schief
Und dann musst du dir was einfallen lassen...
Händler-Standartantwort: Das fährt sich ein

Das mit dem X Link:
Jaja... lassen Sie Ihr Bergamont Rad nur in einem autorisierten Bergamont Fachbetrieb instandsetzen


----------



## wurzelffan (5. Januar 2011)

son mist mit fachhändler. selbst mein vater hats geschafft meine bremsblöcke zu wechseln weil ich zu faul war. die frage is ja immer wieviel du wiegst und was du damit machst. ich wiege 70 kilo bi 1,92 und fahre damit FR bis eingeschränkten ( ANGST) DH. wenn das bike net pflegst und dann dich wunderst das es kaputt geht dann würde ich sagen geh in baumarkt kauf für 150 nen billigteill und kauf dir jedes jahr nen neues is nämich billiger. auch andere marken brauchen pflege. und nicht nur bgm is betroffen von fehlern. finde zwar das sie die meisten haben aber sie bauen dafr auch mit die geilsten bikes


----------



## keroson (6. Januar 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal ne Hayes verbaut.
> Von hinten gesehen war der Sattel schief - IS Aufnahme gefräßt... noch immer schief  - es war der Sattel selber schief
> Und dann musst du dir was einfallen lassen...
> Händler-Standartantwort: Das fährt sich ein



Oh ja, immer doch. 
An meinem Bike hat die Scheibe vorne eine Acht, kann ich das jetzt bei Bergamont reklamieren? 



basti138 schrieb:


> Das mit dem X Link:
> Jaja... lassen Sie Ihr Bergamont Rad nur in einem autorisierten Bergamont Fachbetrieb instandsetzen



Sehr feine Wortwahl. Ein Drehmomentschlüssel macht halt noch kein Mechaniker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (7. Januar 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Sicher geht das... bin sicher, das geht auch mit nem Hardtail wenns sein muss
> 
> 
> ich bin in winterberg mit nem 4x-Hardtail Funride gefahren....solange man nicht unablässig über die grössten Löcher bügelt isses ganz ok...


----------



## basti138 (7. Januar 2011)

Das witzige dran ist, fürs grobe nehme ich auch ein Hardtail
Einerseits weil mir das Threesome oft zu schade ist, andererseits hab ich Spass am Hardtail...

ach ich weis auch nicht vielleicht sollte ich es andersrum machen, jach


----------



## wurzelffan (8. Januar 2011)

nen threesome is ein absoluter allrounder vor allem in winterberg. gab noch keine strecke da die ich nich damit gefahren bin. ob schlamm oder trocken


----------



## Nordlicht95 (8. Januar 2011)

ich fahre einfach mit dem, was mir am meisten spass macht...das is meistens das, mit dem man am höchsten springen kann...


----------



## wurzelffan (9. Januar 2011)

also dirt und 4x oder?


----------



## Nordlicht95 (10. Januar 2011)

richtig...aber hauptsächlich 4x weils stabiler is....


----------



## Makke (10. Januar 2011)

mein Threesome ist seit heute fertig für die Saison 2011 ... es musste mal eben knapp 2kg abspecken und idt jetzt mit 12,6kg startklar ...
Bilder folgen ... ist mir gerade zu dunkel dafür ...


----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2011)

hier mal ein Foto vom guten Stück (leider nicht sehr quallitativ)





Rahmen: Bergamont Threesome 7.7
Gabel: RS Sektor SL SoloAir 130mm
Schaltung: komplett X.9
Kurbel: Shimano XT (noch 3-fach)
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 65mm
Lenker: Reverse 710mm
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT 185/185
Laufräder: Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 Laufradsatz
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 schlauchlos


----------



## T!ll (13. Januar 2011)

Schönes Teil, schon Erfahrungen mit der Sektor gesammelt?

Nur die Reifenwahl verstehe ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (13. Januar 2011)

das mit den Reifen ist eher ein Experiment ... nutze das Bike kernmäßig für lange eher technisch einfache Touren ... da braucht man nicht dringend einen Ardent/Fat Alber oder so ... 

Die Sektor habe ich direkt erst mal zerlegt und mit vernünftigem Öl in der richtigen Menge bestückt ... der erste Eindruck ist sehr angenehm, sie wird aber noch etwas Einfahrzeit benötigen ...
Am WE soll es ja endlich mal trocken bleiben ... dann fahre ich das gute Stück mal richtig aus.


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Hey!

Irgendwie spiele ich neuerdings mit dem gedanken mein Threesome zu verkaufen
Ein 2008 gekauftes 7.8er. Allerdings in Größe S.
Also das hier

Soll kein Verkaufsthread werden, sondern ne Schätzung per Glaskugel.
Was kann ich dafür verlengen, so dass es für beide Seiten ne gute Sache ist? Foto hab ich keine gescheiten. 
Es ist technisch und optisch wie aus dem Laden und ohne Kratzer, Kette, Kassette blitzsauber - niemals mit dem Dampfstrahler gewaschen.
Hinterbau neu gelagert und alles frisch gefettet.
Verschleißteile haben noch alle mindestens 95 Prozent oder mehr.
Das Ding hat keine Fehler. Neue Racing Ralphs in 2.25.
Es hat auch schon den verstärkten Hinterbau, der ab 2008 üblich war.

Verkaufsgrund wäre dieser hier
Etwas weniger Federweg etwas mehr tourentauglich und schneller.
Soll ichs machen
Weil eigentlich bin ich mit dem Threesome schon top zufrieden, aber ich will einfach mal wieder was anderes - das kennt Ihr doch selber, oder
Eisdiele und so

Basti


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2011)

Häääääääää ... dafür würde ich mein Threesome nicht hergeben ...
Das ist vor allem mit Sicherheit nicht tourentauglicher, da es mit 69° Lenkwinkel eher eine klassische CC-Feile ist .... tu es nicht!!!!


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Januar 2011)

ich würd es auch nich tun. das threesome is schnell genug un wenn de ein bisschen gewicht sparst wirste auch das bekommen was du suchst. ansonsten is die frage ob du dein threesome noch sehen kannst dein problem. manchma wünsche ich mir auch nen anderes bike aber dann schau ich was ich habe und sage mir das ich es ir als erstes ausgesucht habe und das nich ohne grund


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Hehe, ums Gewicht geht es mir nicht, das ist voll ok. 
Die 400 Gramm hab ich ja fast schon durch die Reifen wieder drin.
Der Vergleich ist ja auch unfair - es hat mehr Federweg.
Mit den Anbauteilen bin ich auch voll zufrieden.
Glaub ich sehe das einfach schon zu lange
Na ja noch ists nicht beschlossen, noch nicht zu spät
Es ist ja nicht so, als dass ich es einfach nur weg haben wolte.
Das Fahrwerk mit den Fox Sachen ist schon sehr Geil.

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach auch was dran ändern - komplett XO in rot oder so was 

Na ja, ein halbes Grad am Lenkwinlkel sehe ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch.
Die Gabel gefällt mir, mit der Louise hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Also wenn man das Bike in life mal in der Hand hat, ists schon was sehr feines.
Vor allen Dingen wäre es nicht so, dass ich erst was suchen müsste - wenn dann dieses oder keines.
Glaub ich werds einfach mal probefahren, weil ich mir auch nicht sicher bin ob 16 oder 18 Zoll - eher 16.
Nur kucken, das heißt ja noch gar nichts


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Januar 2011)

tja deine entscheidung aber das geilste is meiner meinung nach das threesome. muß sagen selbst im winter is es toll. was haste vorne eigentlich für ne gabel drin? wie viel federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Talas 32 140/120/100 verstellbar über Luftkammer.
Wobei ich die Federwegsverstellung äusserst selten benutze.
Lasse sie immer auf 140, schön zum freihändigfahren

Links Luftfeder, rechts Dämpfung Zugstufe, Druckstufe und nen einstellbaren Lockout. Bisher die beste Gabel mit dem sahnigsten Ansprechverhalten, die ich hatte. Selbst im Winter.
Sehr guter Einstellbereich, lässt sich perfekt abstimmen.
Auch die Progressivität der Luftkammer.
Steifes Casting, Bremsrubbeln ist so gut wie unmöglich..
Diese Gabel ist wirklich absolut und uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert 
- bis auf den Preis
Trotz des vielen Federwegs ist das Bike erstaunlich neutral von Antriebseinflüssen - Lockout braucht man wirklich nie.


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2011)

... dann verstehe ich Deine Gedanken nicht ... 
Mal im ernst, mein Threesome stand fast ein Jahr rum ohne einen vernünftigen Einsatz gehabt zu haben. Wollte mir unbedingt ein Spezi Stumpjumper aufbauen ...
Dann bin ich immer wieder Probe gefahren und ... war kurz davor.
Aus irgend einem Grund habe ich dann aber doch mal wieder eine größre Tour mit dem Threesome gekurbelt ... und dann stand fest .... Nöööööö, das geb ich nicht weg ...

Jetzt habe ich den Karren abgespeckt ... was dem Spaßfaktor nur gesteigert hat ...


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Gedanken... ja so ungefähr wie "Habenwill"


----------



## the_brain_mave (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Threesome-Fans,
ich habe ein 7.8 mit Fox RP 23. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich an Hindernissen (großen Querwurzeln, Steinen etc) das Gefühl habe das Rad fährt drüber, hebelt mich dabei aus dem Sattel und federt nicht in dem Maße ein wie es könnte.

Anders ausgedrückt: Der Dämpfer könnte schneller, bzw. weiter einfedern als er es in der Situation tut.

Mit dem Luftdruck habe ich schon extrem viel rumprobiert. Da ist nichts mehr zu holen.

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage. Der FoxDämpfer hat 3 Stufen für die Kompressionsgeschwindigkeit. Meiner ist zur Zeit auf der Mitte. Bringt es bei oben diskutiertem Problem Abhilfe diese von Toxoholic ändern zu lassen?

(Die Zugstufe ist mir eigentlich auch zu langsam (Rad ist überdämpft), aber die ist schon auf dem kleinsten Balken)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Rad.
Aktuell habe ich Crest-Felgen verbaut und fahre mit 2.4" Reifen rum: Im Winter Advantage/Ardent. Im Sommer Rocket Ron.

Bin prinzipiell von dem Rad extrem angetan. Es kommt immer noch mit dem besten Hinterbauten von Giant, Trek, Felt ... mit


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2011)

kenne den RP 23 nicht ....


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Du kannst das PP ja komplett ausschalten.
So wie der Dämpfer auf dem Bild ist, ist das PP aus wenn der Hebel von oben gesehen nach links steht.
Somit haben die drei Stufen keinen Einfluss.

Das Rädchen mit den drei Stellungen musst du unabhängig vom Hebel rausziehen um es verdrehen zu können.

Beim RP23 ist der Einstellbereich Zugstufe (rotes Rädchen) so dermassen breit, dass du alles einstellen kannst, auch jenseits von gut und Böse => du findest immer eine passende stellung.

Luftdruck und SAG einstellen. Was haste denn an Druck drin, bei welchen Gewicht?

Weniger Progressivität bekommt man wenn man das aussengehäuse vom RP23 "extra Volumen" nimmt. Es ist ne Bohrung zwischen innerem und äüsserem Gehäuse - auch der Durchmesser der Bohrung hat Einfluss.


----------



## the_brain_mave (30. Januar 2011)

Danke für die ersten Tipps.

Propedal ist deaktiviert. Ich meine die Balken (ich glaueb aktuell sind das Zahlen), die die werksseitige Einstellung des Dämpfers beschreiben. Die ist bei mir mit 2 Balken angegeben.

Zur Zeit ist die Zugstufe komplett offen. Wenn ich sie 3-4 Klicks zudrehe kann ich schon zugucken wie der Dämpfer sich langsam auseinander zieht. Wenn ich sie komplett zu drehe vergehen Sekunden...

VIelleicht hat Fox das Problem erkannt und mitlerweile ist der Bereich so extrem groß wie beschrieben.


----------



## the_brain_mave (30. Januar 2011)

Luftdruck 5,5 - 6 Bar bei 68 kg nackt.

Sag ist auf 25 - 30%. Wenn ich Druck erhöhe geht der Sag auf 20%.

Bei 4 Bar ist es ein elendiges gewippe und ne Wurzel wird immernoch nicht richtig weggefedert.


----------



## T!ll (30. Januar 2011)

Die aktuellen BoostValve Dämpfer gehen deutlich besser, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, leih dir mal einen aus und teste. Bei den neueren Modellen ist der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe auch deutlich größer, und die gehen einfach geschmeidiger.
Verkauf ihn lieber und hol dir einen neuen Dämpfer, bevor du das Geld fürs ändern der Druckstufe ausgibst. Da merkt man zwar einen kleinen Unterschied, aber ich finds im Verhältnis zum Neukauf dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Zu hoch ist der Druck nicht, eher zu gering - daran liegts nicht da haste recht.

Das Einfedern hat aber nichts mit der Zugstufe zu tun.
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich weit mehr Klicks öffnen kann - Threesome 7.8 mit originalem RP23 wie auch bei dir.
Vielleicht liegts an den niedrigen Temperaturen - bevor ich was ändern würde, würde ich mal warten bis es draussen 10 Grad hat.
Im Winter ists klar, da läuft die Sache etwas zäher wobei der Float das sehr gut ab kann.

Das Einfedern bestimmt die Druckstufe. Du musst nen eindeutigen unterschied zwischen PP zu und offen merken.

Muss dierekt mal kucken, was ich für ein tune hab glaub auch zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_brain_mave (30. Januar 2011)

Tja, einen neuen Dämpfer wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht besorgen.

Bislang war ich mit dem setup sehr zufrieden. Seitdem ich aber ein Centurion LRS mit 80 mm Federweg faahre, merke ich, dass der Threesome-Hintern beim Wegfedern schnell überfahrener, hoher Hindernisse Probleme hat. Das kann sogar das CC-Fully besser.

Ich wollte nur mal hören ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Nun muss ich aber wohl in mich gehen ob ich nach einem aktuellen Dämpfer schaue (ab 2010 gibt es Boost valve?, worauf müsste ich noch achten?)

Was die Temperaturen angeht, das Problem tritt auch im Sommer auf (du hast recht, der RP23 hat wenig Probleme mit der Kälte).
Ich kümmere mich nur jetzt gerade darum, da ich gerade Zeit für ein solches Lusxusproblem habe


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Januar 2011)

prpbiers mal wenn du dein bike in den keller stellst oder irgendwo in den flur dann lässte es ma da stehen. nach zwei tagen ma schauen wie es is. und denk dran das du den dämpfer auch im winter ölst. ansonsten würd ich sagen das du mal nen schweren kollegen an start bringst und ihn mal auf das bike setzt. wenn er dann noch nicht richtig rein geht dann haste nen problem. ansonsten muß ich sagen weiß ich auch nich weiter


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Du hast schon recht mit dem vergleich:
Das Threesome holt recht wenig federweg aus relativ viel Dämpferhub raus und von dem her hat die Dämpfung "viel zu melden" ist also dierekt.
Vorteil ist natürlich, es ist sehr Wippunanfällig.
Es bügelt schnell aufeinanderfolgende unebenheiten weniger schnell weg. Na ja, ein wenig Holterdipolter muss schon sein oder nicht
Es wäre wahrscheinlich eine Änderung des tunes eine mögliche Lösung.
Ansonsten kann man von aussen ja nicht viel tun.


Schicke ihn aber nicht nur weger des tunes ein.
Wu würdest du ihn einschicken? Toxo?

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ein Luftkammerservice das Problem bereits merklich verbessert.


----------



## Makke (30. Januar 2011)

schick das DIng nur nicht nach Toxoholix ... die Typen zerservicen jedes Federelement ...


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

habs geändert:
man sollte neutral bleiben.


----------



## the_brain_mave (30. Januar 2011)

Das klingt ja nicht gut!

Gibt es denn Alternativen zu den Jungs?


----------



## basti138 (30. Januar 2011)

Das Feedback ist in der Tat nicht ganz astrein.
Da gibts nen Thread drüber, da soll sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen.
Fehler passieren wohl überall mal.


----------



## wurzelffan (8. Februar 2011)

moin

hätte da ma nen aktuelles bild von meinem threesome. das macht echt alles durch


----------



## basti138 (8. Februar 2011)

Jetzt hab ich meines immer noch

Hmmm.... irgendwie ists zu schade um es herzugeben.
Dann hat Merida gerade Rahmenhöhen (16-18-20...) => das Threesome ist für mich perfekt von der Geo.
Ein Contrail lohnt sich nicht, kaum Unterschied.
Wahrscheinlich werd ichs behalten (dank Euch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2011)

freut mich ... wenn wir helfen konnten


----------



## Der Kassenwart (9. Februar 2011)

the_brain_mave schrieb:


> Tja, einen neuen Dämpfer wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht besorgen.
> 
> Bislang war ich mit dem setup sehr zufrieden. Seitdem ich aber ein Centurion LRS mit 80 mm Federweg faahre, merke ich, dass der Threesome-Hintern beim Wegfedern schnell überfahrener, hoher Hindernisse Probleme hat. Das kann sogar das CC-Fully besser.
> 
> ...



ich mache gerade ähnliche erfahrungen, allerdings ist bei mir ein monarch  3.3 verbaut. ich denke dieses schlechte bzw harte ansprechen geht zu lasten des hinterbaus, sprich lager/buchsen/anlenkung. ich fürchte fast, daß ein dämpferwechsel hier nur wenig bringt, würde mich dennoch sehr freuen, wenn jemand bessere erfahrungen gemacht hat und tipps zur einstellung/umrüstung hätte. 

zudem verliert dieser monarch jetzt auch luft*. bei tourstart 30% sag, 2h später noch 60%. dafür wurde der hinterbau deutlich komfortabler. :freu:

was den fox rp23 angeht, habe ich genau gegensätzliche erfahrungen gemacht: bei kälte war der wie ein stück holz an meinem "drittbike". nach umrüstung auf monarch 4.2 deutliche besserung.

* oder isses so kalt?

@makke: wie verhält sich der x-fusion an deinem bike?


----------



## Makke (9. Februar 2011)

eigentlich ein super Teil ... er hat jetzt 4 Jahre Dauereinsatz hinter sich und hat sich eigentlich einen Service verdient ...


----------



## wurzelffan (9. Februar 2011)

hab auch nen monarch 3.3 wie aufm bild und ich muss sagen er is schönaber auch bei mir zickt er mit dem luftdruck rum. hab ihn jetzt das zweite mal in reparatur ( dank garantie) und ich muss sagen es nervt. beim monarch ist es meiner meinung nach wichtig, mit dem rebound zu spielen da dieser auch viel über die härte auf nem trail ausmacht. hab im momnet nen ario drin und der is super geil zum hüpfen und droppen aber der monarch is eher so ein gemütlicher dämpfer. kann dir nur empfehlen zum händler zu gehen und ihm das zu sagen. vllt. kann der was machen. ich habs getan und wenigstens nen ersatzt bekommen während er in reparatur is. ansonsten liegt es hauptsächlich nur am rebound. wenn er ganz auf low steht dann is er butterweich und je schneller du ihn stellst wird er auch härter. kauf oder leih dir ne dämpferpumpe und experementiere ein bisschen mit dem druck rum aber fahre auf keinem fall mit zu wenig druck. denke mal es liegt a den dichtungen innen im dämpfer. ich sag bescheid wenn mein alter wieder da is und was kaputt war


----------



## Der Kassenwart (9. Februar 2011)

danke für den tipp  ich werde das rote rädchen mal in richtung schildkröte drehen und sehen, was passiert.


----------



## wurzelffan (8. März 2011)

hey leute was kann man gegen gebrochene lager machen. mein schwingenlager am tretlager is durch und die teile kamen herraus "gebröckelt". gibts was besseres als die original teile von BGM und wenn ja was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschuli (8. März 2011)

hallo wurzi,

da fÃ¤llt mir spontan folgendes ein....

die aktuellen schwingenlager sind 61903 (17x30x7). die statische tragzahl betrÃ¤gt so etwa 2,32 kN pro lager. das kann nicht lange halten... weil am schwingenlager locker mal krÃ¤fte von 10 kN und mehr auftreten kÃ¶nnen.

vorschlag 1:
du baust dir gleitlager in die schwinge ein (aus bronze oder kunststoff von igus). hÃ¤lt ewig und drei tage und ist vom ansprechenverhalten genau so gut wie ein wÃ¤lzlager, da in der schwinge irre drehmomente vorhanden sind, um die lagerreibung zu Ã¼berwinden. gleitlager erzielen bei gleicher baugrÃ¶Ãe etwa 10x hÃ¶here tragzahlen als wÃ¤lzlager und sind stoÃunempfindlich. 
(ich hab das eben am horstlink und am umlenkhebel meines fritzz gemacht und funktioniert fein)

vorschlag 2:
einbau von nadellagern in das unterrohr-, z.b. HK1210B (12x16x10). die stat. tragzahl liegt bei 6,3 kN - also rund 3 x so viel wie kugellager. dazu brauchst du anlaufscheiben fÃ¼r die (geringen) axialkrÃ¤fte, eine gehÃ¤rtete achse als laufpartner fÃ¼r die nadeln und O-ringe als dichtung wÃ¼rden nicht schaden.
mein k2 flyin' monkey hatte so etwas - das hielt ewig.

fÃ¼r beide lÃ¶sungen mÃ¼ssen drehteile angefertigt werden. einfacher ist das sicher mit den gleitbuchsen. zudem sind die weniger anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r korrosion.


vorschlag 3:
du kaufst dir fÃ¼r 100 â¬ zwanzig neue wÃ¤lzlager und wechselst die so alle 500 km....
das sollte fÃ¼r die halbe saison reichen ;-)

ciao
t.

ps: es gibt etwas noch viel, viel besseres!!!

vorschlag 4:
gerade vor zwei wochen hab' ich mein threesome abgewrackt, ausgeweidet und verschrottet. nun sind alle noch brauchbaren teile auf einem wunderschÃ¶nen, nagelneuen und hoffentlich korrekt berechneten bmc supertrail rahmen montiert. das ding fÃ¤hrt sich sehr, sehr fluffy und sieht lecker aus 
...nebenbei hege ich noch die hoffnung, dass die schwyzer besser kopfrechnen kÃ¶nnen als die fischkÃ¶pp von der reeperbahn...

falls jemand den alten threesome rahmen mÃ¶chte, bitte melden.


----------



## wurzelffan (8. März 2011)

was hatteste fürn threesome? und danke für die große antwort. ich denke ich werd gleitlager nehmen.


----------



## tschuli (8. März 2011)

der rahmen ist von einem weissen 6.7 aus 2007, größe L, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
die untere schwingenstrebe wurde schon mal wegen eines risses durch eine verstärkte version getauscht. am hinteren schwingenlager sind gleitbuchsen verbaut (waren ursprünglich extrem popelige wälzlager)


----------



## accucore (13. März 2011)

Hallo,

Habe mir letzten Monat ein Threesome 8.0 gekauft. Und jetzt lese ich hier nur die ganze Zeit das es ein Lager nach dem andren verschleißt!? Ist es wirklich so schlimm? Muss ich mich jetzt drauf einstellen jedes halbe Jahr für 100 neu Buchsen und Lager zu kaufen? Wie zufrieden seit ihr denn mit eurem Threesome? Steht bestimmt schon alles hier drin aber ich will des nicht alles lesen...


----------



## trixter78 (13. März 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Steht bestimmt schon alles hier drin aber ich will des nicht alles lesen...



Hab seit nem Jahr n' Threesome und könnte was dazu schreiben...will ich aber irgendwie nicht


----------



## tschuli (13. März 2011)

hallo accucore,

kopf hoch, nimm's nicht so schwer... man kann auch mit bröseln im lagergehäuse 'ne weile fahren. 

und später, falls du diverse rahmenbrüche überlebt haben solltest und deine fortpflanzungsorgane noch ihren zweck erfüllen, kannst du deinen enkeln mal erzählen, dass du an der entwicklung von vorsintflutlichen fortbewegungsmitteln beteiligt warst!
...zwar nicht als entwickler, dafür aber als versuchskaninchen für an dyskalkulie leidende konstrukteure...


----------



## accucore (14. März 2011)

Ach komm schon, so schlimm kanns doch auch nicht sein  Immehin fahren es ja hier auch ein paar und die habens doch alle überlebt...hoff ich mal...


----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2011)

Ich hab meins zwar nimmer, aber ein Arbeitskollege fährt es jetzt. Die Lager sind nicht die besten aber man kann ja beim ersten Wechsel auf Qualitativ bessere umsteigen. Ansonsten war das Threesome echt ein schickes Bike, ich bin es gern gefahren.

Lass es dir nicht madig machen, das Teil ist eine richtige Spaßmaschine!!


----------



## basti138 (14. März 2011)

Hab meines noch
Wollte mir ein anderes Bike kaufen - habs probegefahren aber irgendwie ist das Threesome genau meines

Da kannst auch irgendwelche FAG oder SKF Lager nehmen - ist alles besser als die originalen. Kann auch an zu engen Passungen liegen.
Der Ottonormalverbraucher zerlegt sein Bike auch nicht jeden Winter - soll heissen, der bemerkt die Rastpunkte nicht.
Das Problem dürfte auch kein BGM-spezifisches sein.

Die Lagerqualität war glaub ich auch nur bis 2008 so.
Angeblich wurden seit 2009 sowieso bessere verbaut - und Brüche sind auch nicht zu erwarten.

Spassmaschine... genau das iss es auch
Es ist ein leichtes Allroundbike mit viel Reserve an Federweg und es ist wendig und bequem wie kain anderes. Der Rahmen ist so gemacht, dass er selbst mit nem Billigdämpfer wenig Bewegungsenergie klaut.


Peace


----------



## accucore (15. März 2011)

Na also hört sich doch alles schon viel besser an  
Ist ja auch lustig, wenn man mal so ein bischen liest über das threesome gibts ja auch sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen! Die einen Benutzen es als Freerider und Enduro der nächste hat angst das es schon beim Toureneinsatz zerbricht.

Ich bin heut auch das erst richtige mal zum fahren gekommen und muss sagen fährt sich echt klasse! Bergauf gehts gut bergab gehts noch viel besser. Nur geht der hintere Dämpfer schnell bis anschlag durch. Habe alles richtig eingestellt aber ist trotzdem schnell der ganze Federweg aufgebraucht. Ob ichs als Freerider oder Enduro benutzen würd weiß ich nicht so richtig. Hätte glaube ich auch Angst das es nicht hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (15. März 2011)

joa meine karre läuft wieder. hat nen wochenende gedauert um ALLES zu zerlegen. nur die gabel trau ich mich noch nich weil ich noch keine neuen dichtringe habe. naja auf jeden fall rockt es wieder


----------



## keroson (16. März 2011)

@ accucore: Bevor der Rahmen bricht geht erst die Gabel und der Dämpfer in die Beine. Ich bin mein Threesome 4 Monate mit ca. 110 Tagestouren hier auf Teneriffa durchgefahren (ca.110 tausen Berghochhöhenmeter und 130-150 tausend Bergabhöhenmeter auf Trail bzw. Downhillpisten in ziemlich heftigem Gelände). 
Die Lager hab ich in der Zeit zweimal gewechselt.
Gabel war das Talas System kaputt (nach 3 Wochen), die Dämpfung im Eimer (nach 2 1/2 Monaten) und die Buchsen komplett Ausgeschlagen so das man bei Bremsen gesehen hat wie sich die Dichtungen bewegen (nach 3 Monaten).
Rahmen hat gehalten.
Verschleißteile in der Zeit: 7-8 Reifen, 6 paar Bremsbeläge (Magura Marta), ein kompletten Antrieb incl. Schaltwerk (ausgeschlagen).

Ich denke du wirst viel Freude mit dem Bike haben. Lass sie dir also nicht durch das Forum nehmen


----------



## accucore (18. März 2011)

Gut zu hören das es noch ein paar gibt die gefallen an dem Bike haben. Ich gehör jetzt auch dazu! Mir gefällt sau gut und fährt sich prima. Ich brauch kein anderes.

Ist auch immer gut was positives von anderen über das Threesome zu hören.


----------



## wurzelffan (19. März 2011)

joa klar. hab in meinem fahrerkreis nen pitch (specialized), nen scratch 6 (trek) und nen big air 7.0. das is schon manchmal deprimierend aber am berg hat man sie alle wieder


ma ne andere frage? was gibts so an kettenführungen die auf zwei kattenblättern laufen die auch gut sind? habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrungen?


----------



## Makke (19. März 2011)

die Blackspire ... oder die NC-17 Stinger ... beide baugleich und gut in Funktion.

Hat schon mal jemand die 2011er Modelle probe gefahren?


----------



## varioguide (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

Hätte ein neues Bergamont threesome 8.0 2010 zu verkaufen, falls jemand intresse hat? Gekauft und außer kurz im Hof nie gefahren. Größe L


----------



## basti138 (20. März 2011)

Setze es doch bitte in den Bikemarkt - dafür brauchst du allerdings ein grünes Häckchen. Dafür steigt die Seriösität vom Verkauf.
Jetzt im Frühling brkommst du das sicher verkauft
Rechne aber mit viel Verlust... Wenn du 1700 bekommst, ist das viel


----------



## basti138 (20. März 2011)

Könnte ein Mod bitte mal das "6.7" aus dem Threadtitel entfernen?


----------



## varioguide (20. März 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Setze es doch bitte in den Bikemarkt - dafür brauchst du allerdings ein grünes Häckchen. Dafür steigt die Seriösität vom Verkauf.
> Jetzt im Frühling brkommst du das sicher verkauft
> Rechne aber mit viel Verlust... Wenn du 1700 bekommst, ist das viel



Ja für den Bikemarkt muss man sich erst iden. machen und das dauert noch. Deswegen hab ichs einfach erst mal hier rein gestellt. 1700 wär auch ok wenn ich bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (20. März 2011)

Wieso willst du es denn verkaufen, ist doch ein tolles Bike
Hinterher tuts dir vielleicht leid...


----------



## Makke (20. März 2011)

weil die Leute nicht wissen, was gut ist ...


----------



## wurzelffan (20. März 2011)

so siehts aus. fahr es einfach weiter und lass es rocken


----------



## accucore (21. März 2011)

Na super! Hät ich das ein paar Tage früher gewusst....Hab mir meins gerade erst neu beim Händler gekauft. Aber egal jetzt hab ichs eh!

Aber muss sagen jetzt wo ich mehr gefahren bin würd ich es nicht eintauschen wollen. Ist echt n super Allrounder! Egal was man fährt es macht alles mit. Bergauf wie Bergab. Ich würd dir auch raten das es behaltest. Für den Preis bekommst echt nix besseres


----------



## varioguide (21. März 2011)

Gibs einfach zurück und nimm meins  
Aber ne mal ernst! Das es ein super Bike ist weiß ich! Ein Kumpel hat das gleiche und er sagt auch das es genial ist als Allmountain und leichtes Enduro Bike. Ich verkauf es nur weil ich damit nie richtig zum fahren kommen werde dieses Jahr.


----------



## wurzelffan (21. März 2011)

könnt ihr ma bilder reinstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (21. März 2011)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> könnt ihr ma bilder reinstellen?



siehe meine Photos


----------



## varioguide (21. März 2011)

Oder meine Fotos ;-)


----------



## basti138 (22. März 2011)

... na warte nur, mich haben die auch umgestimmt

tusnichttusnichttusnicht


----------



## varioguide (22. März 2011)

Vieleicht braucht ja jemand zufällig nur einen Rahmen? Dann würde ich die anderen Teile so verkaufen. Da komme ich denk ich mal aufs gleiche


----------



## raven-666 (22. März 2011)

also ich melde mal grundsätzliches interesse an....

meldest dich per pm mit deinen vorstellungen

gruß


----------



## the.menace (23. März 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Könnte ein Mod bitte mal das "6.7" aus dem Threadtitel entfernen?



...und eventl. gleich in das BGM-Forum verschieben... 

Herstellerforum - Bergamont


----------



## Makke (23. März 2011)

wäre der Rahmen nicht weiß, hätte ich Interesse ...


----------



## varioguide (23. März 2011)

Ist doch nicht weiß, naja ok vieleicht doch ein bischen....aber auch Rot und Grau....


----------



## basti138 (23. März 2011)

the.menace schrieb:


> ...und eventl. gleich in das BGM-Forum verschieben...
> 
> Herstellerforum - Bergamont



Würde ich jetzt nicht... Leute, die Interesse am Threesome haben oder sich unsicher sind, suchen doch zuerst mal hier oder nicht?
Und das BGM Forum ist ja sowieso da...

Und überhaupt stößt man hier schnell auf das überhaupt geilste Bike der Welt


----------



## wurzelffan (24. März 2011)

RÖÖÖÖÖCHTIG!!!!!!!!! Hab übrigens auch ne kettenführung an meiner karre. stelle morgen oder so mal ein paar bilder ein. bald is sie fertig. nen sixpack menance in rot is auch schon bestellt und dann is die karre bereit für die saison 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko99 (27. März 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> die Blackspire ... oder die NC-17 Stinger ... beide baugleich und gut in Funktion.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand die 2011er Modelle probe gefahren?




Ich warte jetzt schon 2 Monate auf mein 2011er Threesome MGN - soll aber nächstes Wochenende beim meinem Händler sein. Kann es echt kaum noch erwarten...
Werd mich dann nach der ersten Tour melden


----------



## basti138 (27. März 2011)

more goes not
Bin mal gespannt auf erste Berichte...


----------



## keroson (27. März 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> more goes not
> Bin mal gespannt auf erste Berichte...



kann ich dir hoffentlich bald liefern... ich freu mich schon wie n kleines Kind...


----------



## wurzelffan (28. März 2011)

ich freu mich wie ein kleines kind auf meinen neuen lenker


----------



## Arteus (28. März 2011)

(off topic)-moin sme rider^^ das


----------



## wurzelffan (28. März 2011)

was geht bennö? falscher thread wenn de mich fragst für dein bike.


----------



## accucore (29. März 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand erfahrung mit verschiedenen Dämpfern? Würde mich mal interessiern


----------



## wurzelffan (29. März 2011)

ja. hab den monarch 3.3 vn RS drin gehabt und der gig andauernd kaputt oder er verlor luft. war nervig. nun hab ich den ario von RS drin und der rockt gut hat aber gegenüber von wurzeln nen bescheidenes ansprechverhalten


----------



## varioguide (30. März 2011)

Habe bemerkt das der Orginale gut und sauber anspricht aber schnell den ganzen Federweg braucht. Wollte mir da auch evtl. einen andrern kaufen. Jetzt nicht mehr ;-) Orginal ist ja der Fox Rp23 mit High Volume drinnen. Vieleicht wäre der mit dem kleinem Volumen besser da der mehr Prgression haben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (30. März 2011)

mein endgültiger umbau. und ja die kettenführung is selbstgebaut.


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2011)

varioguide schrieb:


> Habe bemerkt das der Orginale gut und sauber anspricht aber schnell den ganzen Federweg braucht. Wollte mir da auch evtl. einen andrern kaufen. Jetzt nicht mehr ;-) Orginal ist ja der Fox Rp23 mit High Volume drinnen. Vieleicht wäre der mit dem kleinem Volumen besser da der mehr Prgression haben soll.



Du kannst ja auch bei dem besagten Fox Dämpfer die äussere Hülle (wie soll ich sagen?) der Luftkammer entfernen - diesen Sicherungsring vorsichtig entfernen und die Hülse etwas runterschieben.
Da entweder Fett reinstreichen oder irgendwas unproblematisches, das den Raum auffüllt.
Zwischen Innen und aussenkammer ist ne kleine Bohrung, damit die äussere Luftkammer den Dämpfer weniger progressiv macht.

Die äussere Kammer ist mittels zwei O-Ringen auf der inneren abgedichtet, vor dem verschieben der äusseren Kammer den restlichen Dämpfer säubern und die Schiebe-Fläche etwas einfetten, damit der O Ring unbeschädigt bleibt.
(Der Dämpfer muss dazu natürlich nicht geöffnet werden - nur Luft ablassen)


----------



## basti138 (30. März 2011)

@ Wurzelffan:
Ja Geil - die Kettenführung
Haste schon Patent angemeldet 
Machst du mir auch so eine


Ich wurde ja von euch überredet, mein Threesome nicht zu verkaufen
So, heute hab ich meinem Threesome neue Hinterbaulager spendiert, diesmal SKF.
Und zwei Ralphs 2.25 sind nun drauf - der Umstieg von Fat Albert auf RR ist mal echt krass.
Das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes hat sich ja geändet... das war ja ursprünglich auch meine Überlegung, mir ein 120mm Fullie zu kaufen.
(oh gott, die vierte Saison mit dem teil, krass wie die Zeit vergeht)

So, das Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## accucore (31. März 2011)

ok habe den Ring gesehen und auch auf gehabt aber die Hülle lässt sich nicht bewegen, und wenn ich da Fett dazwischen schmiere wird das doch die Bohrung verstopfen?




basti138 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch bei dem besagten Fox Dämpfer die äussere Hülle (wie soll ich sagen?) der Luftkammer entfernen - diesen Sicherungsring vorsichtig entfernen und die Hülse etwas runterschieben.
> Da entweder Fett reinstreichen oder irgendwas unproblematisches, das den Raum auffüllt.
> Zwischen Innen und aussenkammer ist ne kleine Bohrung, damit die äussere Luftkammer den Dämpfer weniger progressiv macht.
> 
> ...


----------



## basti138 (1. April 2011)

Den Ring (Grüner Pfeil) ja - pass auf, dass du damit nicht das schöne Dämpfergehäuse zergratzt. 

Die äussere Hülse lässt sich verschieben, sie wird wahrscheinlich nur kleben. Erst drehen und dann drehen und ziehen.
Pass aber auf, dass du den dämpfer nicht versehentlich aufdrehst - das Oberteil.
Die Hülse also besser nur rechtsrum geger das Oberteil verdrehen.
Und wie gesagt Luft ablassen.


----------



## basti138 (1. April 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Den Ring (Grüner Pfeil) ja - pass auf, dass du damit nicht das schöne Dämpfergehäuse zergratzt.
> 
> Die äussere Hülse lässt sich verschieben, sie wird wahrscheinlich nur kleben. Erst drehen und dann drehen und ziehen.
> Pass aber auf, dass du den dämpfer nicht versehentlich aufdrehst - das Oberteil.
> ...





Die Bohrung wirst du nicht verstopfen, weil sie sich mit 10 Bar und mehr selbsttätig reinigen wird.
Es befindet sich sowieso Fett und Öl im Dämpfer.
Fett deswegen: 
Das Medium sollte nicht in die Dämpferkammer laufen können und da den Raum verdrängen, sondern es soll aussen kleben bleiben.
Fett wie zum Beispiel das zähe Judy Butter von Rock Shox halte ich für den Zweck einwandfrei geeignet. Es ist auch unschädlich für das Dämpferinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (1. April 2011)

@Wurzelfan ... die Kettenführung wird vermutlich 2-3 Wochen halten ... 
@basti138 ... mein Threesome ist jetzt in der 5. Saison ... wie kommst Du mit dem RR zurecht. Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden ...


----------



## basti138 (1. April 2011)

Der Ralph ist einfach schnell Teilweise fahre ich drei Gänge schneller als normal auf der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit.
Verglichen mit dem klassischen Fat Albert 2.35 am selben Bike - aber auch mit etwas mehr Druck.

Bin mal auf den Grip gespannt.
Er wird vermutlich mehr in Richtung "Messer" gehen.


----------



## keroson (1. April 2011)

Ein RR am Threesome... das ist wie diese ganzen Autobahn Geländewagen


----------



## Makke (1. April 2011)

ein wenig schon, da gebe ich Dir recht ... mein Threesome wird aber auch nicht mehr so sehr im Gelände bewegt, es dient mehr für Ausdauertouren und Runden ohne technischen Anspruch ... sonst könnte ich den Besitz mehrer Räder ja nicht begründen


----------



## wurzelffan (1. April 2011)

leute ich hab zwei ardents von maxxis auf der karre und demnächst kommt contis neuer baron 2.3 drauf. weiß ja nich was ihr mit den karren macht aber ich schredder daamit das big air von nem kumpel weg. 

@Makke: die kefü hält schon vier wochen und läuft prima da es das starke aussenwandgummi vom reifen is. der Kabelbinder is ausm schiffsbau und wenn man alles gut schmiert dann rockt das prima


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. April 2011)

bionicon hat eine ganz ähnliche kettenführung "entwickelt". 

ist schon die härte, da gibt es kefüs en masse, für die man richtig geld ausgeben kann und die dann manchmal doch nicht gut funzen. dabei kann man sich mit hirnschmalz,  nem kabelbinder und etwas gummi selbst helfen. ich empfehle übrigens ein stück alten gartenschlauch für die kefü.


----------



## wurzelffan (1. April 2011)

ja geht auch aber ich wollt die kette nich erst ausbauen. passt auch so. und funzt wie sau. und das geilste is: sie wiegt keine 20 gramm.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. April 2011)

tja, fahr doch sram-ketten, die ham ein kettenschloß, geht ruckzuck auf u zu.
ach ja kabelbinder ausm schiffbau: was hängt ihr da dran, wenn die so stabil sein müssen? anker


----------



## wurzelffan (1. April 2011)

ne hat mein vadder von der meierwerft mitgebracht. die ham nen metalstreifen innen drin und nen metalhacken im "schloss" oben.ausserdem sind sie extrem dick. brichst dir die finger wenn de die mit der zange kürzen willst. hab auchn kettenschloss aber ich hab keine lust das aufzufummeln


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. April 2011)

@keroson: war grad mal wieder auf eurer facebook präsenz: awesome geile rides, geile fotos, geile neue bikes! da krieg ich echt lust auf TF! aber erst is mal die prowongs dran. dort werd ich zu ostern dem 3some die sporen geben.

wie ich sehe, verkaufst du dein BGM enduro schon wieder nach nur 2 monaten. hast du es schon runtergerockt oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (2. April 2011)

@ Keroson:

Hmmm... ja du hast recht mit dem Geländewagen...
Aber fürs Grobe nehme ich gerne mein Hardtail.
Wollte diesen Sommer auch mehr Ausdauer just for Fun einfach mal quer durch die City, leichte Feldwege. (und ein bischen Baggersee und Eisdiele und all sowas)


----------



## accucore (2. April 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Den Ring (Grüner Pfeil) ja - pass auf, dass du damit nicht das schöne Dämpfergehäuse zergratzt.
> 
> Die äussere Hülse lässt sich verschieben, sie wird wahrscheinlich nur kleben. Erst drehen und dann drehen und ziehen.
> Pass aber auf, dass du den dämpfer nicht versehentlich aufdrehst - das Oberteil.
> ...




Ok habe es mal aufgemacht. Fett will ich da keins rein und sonst fällt mir nichts ein...hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag? Oder gibts sogar so passende Ringe oder was anderes zu kaufen?


----------



## basti138 (2. April 2011)

Stelle mal die Frage in Federelemente, es haben schon welche da was reingefüllt, habs aber vergessen...
Aber da kommen sicher mehrerer Vorschläge.


----------



## heiko99 (10. April 2011)

Gestern mein MGN bekommen und eine geile Brockentour gemacht!
Mein Kumpel meinte, dass ich ihn auf der Abfahrt ganz schön stehen lassen habe 
Geiles Bike - das Warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## alet08 (10. April 2011)

heiko99 schrieb:


> Gestern mein MGN bekommen und eine geile Brockentour gemacht!
> Mein Kumpel meinte, dass ich ihn auf der Abfahrt ganz schön stehen lassen habe
> Geiles Bike - das Warten hat sich gelohnt




Welches? Kiez


----------



## heiko99 (10. April 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Welches? Kiez



Threesome. So wie der Titel ja auch sagt ;-)


----------



## alet08 (10. April 2011)

heiko99 schrieb:


> Threesome. So wie der Titel ja auch sagt ;-)




*kopfklatsch* *blindbin*


----------



## alet08 (10. April 2011)

Wie fährt sich´s denn mit 150mm berauf?

mit meinen 130mm FEDERWEG geht´s noch richtig gut

Alex


----------



## accucore (10. April 2011)

Ist doch bestimmt ne Fox Talas oder Rock shox Revalation drinnen die sich absenken lassen?! Bei meinem Threesome 8.0 von 2010 ist ja auch ne 150mm Fox Talas drinnen und die brauch ich auch wenns steil wird. Ich glaub nicht das das beim neuen Modell anderst ist? Oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko99 (10. April 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich´s denn mit 150mm berauf?
> 
> mit meinen 130mm FEDERWEG geht´s noch richtig gut
> 
> Alex



Mit Absenkung (RS Revelation) gar kein Problem. Der Dänpfer lässt sich auch gut einstellen. Mein Kumpel ist mit nem Spark gefahren. Berghoch nebeneinander her, bergab ich schön vorweg ;-)


----------



## keroson (12. April 2011)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> @keroson: war grad mal wieder auf eurer facebook präsenz: awesome geile rides, geile fotos, geile neue bikes! da krieg ich echt lust auf TF! aber erst is mal die prowongs dran. dort werd ich zu ostern dem 3some die sporen geben.
> 
> wie ich sehe, verkaufst du dein BGM enduro schon wieder nach nur 2 monaten. hast du es schon runtergerockt oder was?



Ich hab ja zwei Bikes drüben gehabt. Eins konnt ich aber nur wieder mitnehmen. Das Enduro steht noch drüben, das Threesome ist hier. Aber zwischenzeitlich sind schon wieder ganz viele neue Bikes gekommen, die wollen alle getestet werden


----------



## bernd e (19. April 2011)

Beim überfliegen der 1063 Beiträge habe ich zu meinem Problem nichts gesehen bzw. es übersehen:

Der Hinterbau meines Weibchens Threesome von 2008 hat Spiel im Hinterbau. Genauer im Lagerpunkt Bremsscheibenseite am Ausfallende. Nach demontage und Begutachtung der Teile, konnte ich nichts auffälliges feststellen.
Das Rad hat keine 1000 km und keine harte Beanspruchung hinter sich. Da der Rahmen gebraucht war, kann ich nicht sagen ob das von Anfang an war.

Frage: hatte das Problem schon mal jemand, evtl. nicht eingehaltene Toleranzen?

Danke für helfende Antworten!


----------



## keroson (19. April 2011)

kannst du mal Bilder davon machen?


----------



## wurzelffan (19. April 2011)

ich weiß ds die 2007 modelle da  gerne gebrochen sind. ansonsten schau dir uch die lager der schwinge insgesamt an. dann schau nach der narbe obdie spiel hat.was anderes fällt mir nich ein


----------



## basti138 (19. April 2011)

Wo genau, die kleinen Lager in der Sitzstrebe oder das Hauptlager?
Da sind ja diese Kunststofflager drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. April 2011)

Nabe ist i.O. und Hauptlager würde ich auch als i.O. bezeichnen. 

Wenn ein Helfer am Rad zieht / drückt und dabei den Sattel fest hält, spürt man am Lager der Sitzstrebe Spiel. Alle anderen Lager haben keins bei dieser Prüfung.

Die Lager an sich sehen auch noch gut aus (optisch).


----------



## bergamont (20. April 2011)

Wenn Du das Spiel sicher auf ein einzelnes Gelenk eingrenzen kannst, sieht alles nach einem defektem Lager aus. Wäre zwar ungewöhnlich, wenn der Rahmen wirklich nur 1000km mit leichter Belastung hinter sich hat, aber eben auch nicht unmöglich. 
In diesem Fall bitte über einen Händler Ersatz beschaffen, bzw. austauschen lassen.

Nur als doublecheck:

Spiel wirklich nur in einem Lagerpunkt feststellbar?
Schrauben alle fest?
Hattest Du auch die Dämpferbuchsen auf Spiel geprüft? Das ist eine sehr häufige Ursache für Spiel im Hinterbau und man fühlt es je nach Konstruktion auch gerne an einer vermeintlich anderen Stelle.


----------



## bernd e (20. April 2011)

Danke für die Info. Dämpfer ist out of the Box und somit Fabrikneu. Rahmen ist gebraucht und lt. Vorbesitzerin keine 1000 km alt. Optisch sah er auf alle Fälle sehr gepflegt aus und könnte stimmen.
Hab mal mit der Qualität bei uns gesprochen, morgen mal ein paar Teile vermessen.


----------



## basti138 (23. April 2011)

Wann merkst du das Spiel?
Beim Hochheben am Sattel? - dann könnten es auch die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen sein, die etwas zu schmal geraten sind.

Wenn du das hintere Buchsenpärchen in die Druckstange schiebst, sollten sie nicht von selber rausfallen.
Da die Druckstange an dieser Stelle sehr massiv ist, kann man durch das festziehen des Bolzens nicht wirklich eine Klemmung erzeugen - oder nur sehr gering.

Am besten das Pärchen so anfertigen, dass es gerade noch so mit der Hand reingeht.


----------



## heiko99 (23. April 2011)

So, nach 14 Tagen Einsatz jetzt noch mal eine detailiertere Bewertung vom 2011er Threesome MGN:

An einigen Stellen hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass der Schwerpunkt zuweit hinten liegt (Test in der Mountainbike oder Bike). Bei starken Steigungen musst man viel Arbeiten um das Vorderrad unten zu halten.
Habe aber den Flipchip einfach mal ausprobiert und den Sitzwinkel auf 68° umgestellt. (Leider war dazu keine Beschreibung dabei, geht aber sehr einfach. Im Gegensatz zur Bewertung im Test von Mountainbike/Bike) Jetzt geht es nicht nur sehr gut runter, sondern mit Propedal am Dämpfer auch Berg hoch. Da auch zum Dämpfer keine Beschreibung dabei war:
Die Propedal-Stellung ist die rechte, wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt. Auf dem Hebel sitzt noch das Stellrad. Dieses hat wiederrum 3 Positionen. Von 1-leicht bis 3-schwer. Hier sollte man testen, welche einem am besten liegt. Die Nummer muss dann in Richtung des Hebels zeigen.
Dann gehts mit Hebel auf der rechten Seite den Berg hoch, oben umschalten nach links und schon kann der Spaß losgehen 

Der breite Lenker war erst gewöhnungsbedürftig, ähnlich wie die variable Sattelstütze. Jetzt würde ich beides auf keinen Fall mehr hergeben.

Was mich im Nachhinein ärgert ist, dass die DT SWISS XM-1550 eingeschickt werden müssen, wenn mal eine Speiche gewechselt werden muss. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich mir beim nächsten Alpencross kein Zweig in den Weg schmeißt.

Habe heute auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Mal gucken, wie sich die Dichtmilch im Einsatz verhält.

Also alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden und meine Freundin ist schon ein bisschen eifersüchtig. 

Bei Fragen, bitte einfach melden!

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## wurzelffan (23. April 2011)

kann jemand ne 203mm bremsscheibe mit oder ohne centerlock für mein threesome empfehlen. komischer weise steht auf meinem rahmen das ich hinten maximal 185mm reinbauen darf aber ich hab ma das rad von nem kumpel reingehalten und die 203 passt prima. das aussehen is mir egal aber ich brauche ne gute wärmeabfuhr

danke im vorraus


----------



## heiko99 (23. April 2011)

hi,
Ich würde mal sagen,dass die max. größe eher durch die auftretenden kräfte bestimmt wird als durch den bauraum! Würde dir daher von der 200er scheibe drigend abraten.


----------



## wurzelffan (23. April 2011)

hier is meine karre


----------



## basti138 (23. April 2011)

Machs nicht - Stossartige Belastungen zerren am linken Ausfallende - abgesehen davon, dass du theoretisch Garantieleistungen verlierst.
Was willste hinten auch? Mehr als blockieren kanns eh nicht.
Vorne ja.

Musste selber wissen ist letztlich deine Entscheidung
Passen tuts.
Was ist das denn für ne Satteleinstellung? Rutschst du so nicht nach vorne?


@ Heiko99:
Sitzposition? Vorbau 1cm länger? Testweise nen Spacer wegnehmen und oben drauf legen? gabel weicher machen? Gabel absenken?
Auf den Flip-Chip bin ich fast neidisch (fast)
Einfach und funktional. 
Kannst du mal ein Foto machen von der hinteren Schwingenlagerung?
Bei kurzen aber steilen Anstiegen ists doch gut, dass das Vorderrad dezent abhebt, so hast du maximalen Grip hinten.


----------



## wurzelffan (23. April 2011)

nein sieht nur so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko99 (3. Mai 2011)

@basti138

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung mit den Fotos!







Hier die Fotos von der Schwingenlagerung:












Jetzt hab' ich es kapiert ;-)


----------



## basti138 (3. Mai 2011)

Super!

Jetzt klickst du auf "Grafik einfügen" und kopierst die Url da rein und dann werden sie automatisch im Beitrag groß angezeigt... wenn du das willst.

Ja geiles Ding
Die Strebe übernimmt nur noch Zug und Druckkräfte... 
dann noch die Steckachse
Der Flip Chip ist eh genial und vor allem die Umsetzung.
Dachte erst, das wäre ein spezieller Dämpfer - aber er ist nur 90 Grad verdreht.
Glaub das Ding bekommst du nicht kaputt.


----------



## heiko99 (3. Mai 2011)

Abwarten!
Mein Spark hat es insgesamt 4mal zerlegt. 

Bin aber super zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Einzig mit den Reifen bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden. Mit Milch ist schonmal besser, aber derbe Kurvenlage auf Sand läuft nicht sonderlich gut...


----------



## basti138 (3. Mai 2011)

Den Reifen hatte ich noch nicht
Bin vom Conti Explorer zum Nobby zum klassischen fat Albert 2,35 und dann da geblieben.
Momentan sind Racing Ralphs auf meinem weger anderem Einsatzgebiet.
Wollte mir deshalb erst ein neues Bike kaufen - Fullie mit 120mm.
Blöd nur, dass ich im Threesome 6.7 Thread überredet wurde mein Threesome zu behalten  Nein, im Ernst


----------



## wurzelffan (5. Mai 2011)

naja ich hab ma ne kranke reifenmischung ausprobiert und muss sagen die läuft.

vorne nen Muddy Mary 2.3
hinten nen Specialized Chunder 2.3


----------



## wurzelffan (26. Mai 2011)

moin hab mein bike vorerst fertig


----------



## 77bull (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab mir jetz seit gestern fast alle 20´000 Beiträge durchgelesen, aber keinen echten Vergleich gefunden:

ich hoffe ich stelle die Frage hier Richtig:

mein Threesome 6.7. (das Weiße) hat den original X-Fusion-Dämpfer drinn: ich bin damit derzeit auch "OK-Glücklich". 

*Lohnt ein Ausstausch auf einen "Fox RP23"? angeblich sind die ja viel viel besser....*

im Prinzip glaube ich lohnt´s nicht, aber derzeit gibts die Fox recht günstig: http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/Fox/28-Anbauteile/1701-Fox-float-rp23-09-200EL/50mmHub.html

Ich glaube sogar das wäre die Falsche Länge, habe ich aber noch nicht geschaut, (ich meine 200mm wären richtig.)

Super wäre ein kompletter "lock out".

*Hat jemand gerade die Daten vom Dämpfer griffparat? Länge, Hub, usw. eben alles was dazugehört um sich einen neuen zu bestellen.*

Vielen Dank, Grüße
Simon

(Hintergrund-Info: Größe 170cm, Bike-Größe S; fast noch alles orginal bis auf Bremsen und Verschleißteile wie Kette, Kettenblätter usw.)


----------



## bergamont (27. Mai 2011)

@77bull

Bezüglich Dämpfertausch empfehle ich die Lektüre eines Artikels in der Mai-Ausgabe der Mountainbike Rider - in Auszügen auch auf unserer Seite, als PDF nachzulesen.

Die Dämpfer werden speziell auf die einzelnen Bike Modelle abgestimmt. Beim Austausch gegen "irgendeinen" Dämpfer könnte es passieren, dass Du, trotz besserem Dämpfer, ein schlechter abgestimmtes Fahrwerk als vorher hast.
Eine Alternative ist es, den Dämpfer bei Fox (Toxoholics) auf das entsprechende Bergamont Setup - die Daten liegen bei Fox jeweils vor - umbauen zu lassen. Wobei Du ihn wahrscheinlich dann auch direkt dort bestellen kannst - preislich gesehen.

Hier aber trotzdem nochmal die Einbaumaße: 
Länge x Hub: 200x56mm
Dämpferaufnahme: 24x8mm


----------



## Makke (27. Mai 2011)

@77bull ... welchen X-Fusion hast Du bei Dir verbaut?
Meinem O2PVA habe ich bei Reset-Racing die DC-Kammer nachrüsten lassen, damit ließ sich dann die Kennlinie noch etwas verfeinern ... da braucht man keinen FOX ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (27. Mai 2011)

stimmt nen fox brauch man nich. ich überlege ob ich nich nen manitou evolve einbaue. lohnt sich das?


----------



## 77bull (27. Mai 2011)

@Bergamont
Danke für die Antwort.... das die Dämpfer speziell auf die Räder abgestimmt sind wusste ich nicht. Guter Hinweis!
Danke auch für die Einbaumaße.

@Makke
Ja, ist der O2PVA, ich denke ich muss da aber eh noch mal, mit den einzelnen Rädchen rumtesten. Zumindest bevor ich Geld reinstecke.


Das ganze war nur eine Idee, da die "höher wertigen" Threesome´s ja alle immer den RP23 drinn haben.

Vielen Dank, Schöne Grüße


----------



## basti138 (27. Mai 2011)

Der RP23 ist ein extrem guter Dämpfer.
Bloß:
Hat Fox scheinbar ab 2010 nen ort gefunden, der billiger zum Produzieren ist. Sehr oft findet man Threads mit Undichtigkeiten.
Bei Fox ist das Problem mit dem Service. Toxoholics kannste getrost knicken.
Den RP23 findest du bereis bei mittleren Preisklassen.

Bei Fox gibts aber auch andere Servicepoints ausserhalb D.


----------



## basti138 (28. Mai 2011)

@77bull:

Du hast ja auch ein "s"
Es ist ja so, dass beim s 170mm Kurbeln verbaut sind - kommst du damit klar
Irgendwie hab ich 175mm und 170 ausprobiert und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, die 175 einzubauen.
Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, ich arbeite gegen die Kurbel und mich selber mit den 170mm.

Bin selber 172 und 80 Schritt.
Aber das m war und ist mir zu unhandlich - das s mit seinen 17 Zoll triffts genau.

Mein nächster Dämpfer und meine nächste gabel wird wieder von Rock Shox sein. Gutes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis und guter Service wenn mal was ist. Und vor allem bekommt man überall Teile.
Hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Rock Shox gemacht.


----------



## 77bull (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Basti,
hast eine PN (da Kurbellängen-Diskussionen hier nicht hinpassen  auch wenn sie am Threesome sind)


----------



## accucore (30. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich jetzt schon jemand erfahrung mit den 2011 Modellen? Ich bin es nur einmal kurz gefahren. 
Aber vieleicht hat jemand schon eins und hat mehr infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt schon ein paar mal mit meinem MGN gefahren. 
Zum Grundsetup: Ich fahr wenig flach, aber viel hoch und viel runter, also Sattel nach vorne geschoben (wie auch schon beim Enduro), damit ich berghoch immer offen und ohne Absenkung fahren kann. Funktioniert 1A (wie auch beim Enduro). Sag fahr ich so ca. 30% und Gabel nach Hersteller vorgabe. 
--> berghoch alles im Rahmen, bzw. durch die sußer Ausstattung gehts natürlich ziemlich schnell den Berg hoch.

Nun zur Bergabperformance: 
Was mir gleich am Anfang aufgefallen ist; das Rad ist extrem verspielt. Sehr schnell auf dem Hinterrad (Manual) und vor allem sehr viel und oft ohne Bodenkontakt. Das leichte Gewicht macht das einfach zum Kinderspiel. 
Die Gabelperformance lässt sich als ziemlich unauffällig beschreiben, sie tut ihren Dienst, auch wenn ich mir persönliche eine NUmmer stabiler, also eine Enduro Gabel mit 26 Standrohren und 20er Steckachse wünschen würde. Die noch bessere Performance macht da mMn ganz schön was aus, außerdem schlagen dann die Buchsen nicht so schnell aus.
Zum Hinterbau: Hmmm, was soll ich sagen, er fährt sich ziemlich ungewohnt, nicht schlechter oder besser als z.B. Threesome alt oder Enduro aber anders. Ich denke das liegt zu einem großen Teil daran, das ich die sonst gespürten Bremseinwirkungen nicht mehr merke, das ist einfach ungewohnt. Das Fahrwek fühlt sich sehr satt an (auch wenn das Enduro mit DHX Dämpfer noch mehr am Boden geklebt hat), dafür bekommt man das Threesome aber leichter vom Boden weg (in die Luft). generell verhält es sich in schnellen Wurzel und Steinpassagen sehr ruhig und unaufällig, in engen Spitzkeheren ist es aber um einges leichter umzusetzen (was zum Teil auch am kleineren Gewicht zum Enduro liegt).
Wirklich gelungen ist das Cockpit: Breiter 74er Lenker und kurzer 70er vorbau (?? in L) machen das Bike sehr wendig und agil, aber auch sehr leicht zu kontrollieren.

Über Schaltung etc. schreib ich jetzt nicht, da wird schon überall genug geschrieben, was man noch erwähnen sollte, sind die Bremsen (X.0). Die sind extrem bissig, so das es teilweiße doch schwierig ist einen Wheelie zu kontrollieren. Nur ein leichter Zug an der Hinterbremse und das Vorderrad ist auf dem Boden. Eine 203 Scheibe mit so einer bissigen Bremse ist mMn am Hinterrad fast übertrieben. Vorne dagegen gehen Nosewheelies und Stoppies um einiges einfacher, dank der bissigen Bremse.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, eigentlich wünsch ich mir das Rad, mit größerer Hinterbauwippe und 170-180mm Federweg mit einer 180er Lyric oder Talas und einem noch besser Dämpfer (DHX). Das Rahmen fühlt sich von der Steifigkeit und Funktion nach eingem "mehr" an, der begrenzende Faktor für mich ist eher die Gabel. 

Tunigmäßig würde ich auf jeden Fall noch eine leichte Kettenführung (z.B. Bionicon) und einen Bashguard (zweifach vorne) dranmachen.  

@accucore: Ich hoffe ich kann dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen, aber wie die meisten mitlerweile wissen bin ich auch was Bergamont angeht ziemlich "vorgeschädigt"


----------



## accucore (30. Mai 2011)

Also sowas ist doch mal eine rochtige info 

Man kann also zum neuem Threesome sagen das es eigentlich ein Enduro sein will aber duch die Federelemente eingebremst wird?!
Wo ist dann noch der Unterschied zum Enduro außer die Federrung?

Warum überhaupt 150mm Federweg? Mit einer lyrik oder 36er wäre es doch genau so fahrbar, genauso mit 160mm hinten...

Also nur 150mm um in die All Mountain Kategorie zu kommen? Mit 160 wärs ja ein Enduro....


----------



## keroson (30. Mai 2011)

Ein Liteville 301 kann man auch mit 120/140/160/170 mm Federweg haben. Das Threesome ist schon ein All-Mountain, mal ganz abgesehen, was soll dieser ganze Kategoriequatsch. Mach ich an ein Enduro leichte Schlappen dran, hab ich auch ein All-Mountain .

Das Threesome ist ein Rad für alles, mit viel Reserven bergab.  

Ich denke mit dem Bike hat sich Bergamont viel Spielraum zum weiterbasteln gelassen. 


Variante 1: leichterer Rahmen, evtl. Carbon, angepasste Kinematik: noch besser berghoch
Variante 2: bisschen stabiler, größere Wippe, mehr Federweg --> leichtes Enduro.
Variante 3: noch stabiler, noch größere Wippe, noch mehr Federweg 180mm Enduro, trotzdem leicht.
Variante 4: Carbonrahmen, Enduro Gene, viel Federweg --> richtig leichtes All-Mountain mit viel Federweg (wie Scott LT).


----------



## wurzelffan (31. Mai 2011)

ok meins hat jetzt erst wieder winterberg downhill gehalten


----------



## Der Kassenwart (31. Mai 2011)

schön zu wissen, daß das 3some so viel abkann. 

ich habe im november einen 5.0 rahmen erstanden u ihn mit ausgewählten komponenten aufgebaut. herausgekommen ist ein ca 12,5kg AM mit wirklich klasse fahreigenschaften. 
ein richtiges sorglosbike, bei dem ich jetzt nie (nach etwas tüftelei u luftverlust im winter) irgendwelche plattformhebel umlegen oder die gabel absenken od gar entsperren muß, so klasse ausgewogen empfinde ich kinematik u geometrie. 
dank des recht steilen sitzwinkels komme ich rampen von über 20% rauf u brauche die 150mm gabel nicht mal abzusenken. auf der anderen seite knalle ich dann einfach wieder runter, ein griff an die kindshock zum absenken des sattels ist alles.
mit den leichten acros-laufrädernbeschleunigt es auch noch prima.
ich sollte werbetexte für BGM verfassen


----------



## accucore (1. Juni 2011)

@keroson: Denkst du das sich der umstieg vom threesome 8.0 vom letztem Jahr auf das 9.1 von diesem lohnt oder bemerkbar macht? Ich bin nicht so ganz zufreieden mit meinem jetzt.


----------



## keroson (1. Juni 2011)

Ui, das ist eine ziemlich schwierige Frage. Ich bin ja erst das 8.0, dann das Enduro gefahren und fahr jetzt das MGN. 
Ich bin mit dem MGN super zufrieden, aber das war ich mit dem 8.0 auch, bevor ich aufs Enduro umgestiegen bin. Erst als ich das Enduro längere Zeit in Teneriffa gefahren bin (ich war da ein halbes Jahr als Guide) hab ich gemerkt, das mir das Threesome einfach eine Nummer zu wenig war. 
Jetzt bin ich weider hier in Deutschland, hab ein neues Rad und bin eigentlich echt zufrieden, mehr brauch ich hier nicht (ich warte gerade noch auf das neue BigAir MGN, das jetzt endlich lieferbar sein soll, mit dem ich dann im Juli drei Wochen nach Teneriffa flieg, Das Threesome ist mir da unten auf den Freeride Touren einfach zu wenig) . Vom Gefühl her, sagt mir das neue Threesome mehr zu, als das alte, dass kann aber auch einfach an den Komponenten liegen, die beim MGN einfach um Welten besser sind als beim 8.0. 
Beim 8.0er hab ich auch irgendwann den Vorbau auf 90mm und einen noch breiteren Lenker verbaut, dann hat es mir um einiges besser gefallen als davor. Das neue kommt mit 70 oder 80mm (habs noch gar nicht nachgemessen) Vorbau und hat von vornherein einen 74er Lenker. Durch den kurzen Vorbau wird die Performance mMn um einiges verbessert.
Ich kann es also echt nicht sagen, auf dem 8.0er hab ich mich ziemlich wohl gefühlt, auf dem neuen auch, sie sind aber eigentlich mMn nicht mehr vergleichbar. Was man halt ziemlich merkt ist das "mehr" an Reserven beim neuen Rahmen. 
Ich würd dir ehrlich gesagt raten, das Threesome einfach mal Probe zu fahren, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast. Übernächstes Wochenende z.B. ist Bergamont mit Testbikes in Willingen (da bin ich dann übrigens auch  ) beim Festival. Da kann man die Bikes kostenfrei ausprobieren.


----------



## basti138 (1. Juni 2011)

Wie schätzt du die Tourentauglichkeit zum 2010 Threesome ein
Merkt man den Federweg
Oder würdest du sagen: Vergiss es, nimm das 120mm Fullie?


----------



## keroson (2. Juni 2011)

Für Allmountaintouren, Trailstransalps etc. wär das Bike genau mein Ding. 
Ich sags mal diplomatisch: Wenn du bis jetzt deinen Touren mit Maxxis Ardents 2,4, etc. fährst, dann ist es sehr Tourentauglich, wenn du allerdings eher auf 2,2 er Racing Ralph unterwegs bist, dann würde ich mir nicht unbedingt das Zusatzgewicht zum Contrail antun. 
Es soll ja Leute geben, die mit so einem Rad einen typischen Deutschen Mittelgebirgsmarathon mitfahren, ich würde mir dafür allerdings eher ein leichtes Fastlane/Contrail aufbauen, oder ein 29er ausprobieren.  
Ach ja, Gewicht Threesome fahrfertig mit Sixpack Icon AL Pedale 13,6 (oder 13,8 bin mir nicht mehr so sicher)  kg, was ich schon schwer i.O finde.


----------



## accucore (2. Juni 2011)

Tourentauglich ist es auf jeden fall! Durch die absenkbare Talas beim 8.0 kommst auch echt überall hoch. Nur stört mich ein bischen das man bei sehr weitem Sattelrohrauszug leicht von hinten Tritt. Aber ich habe es echt weit drausen. Aber Touren durch die Berge waren bei mir bis 100km kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (5. Juni 2011)

den federweg merkt man eindeutig aber gott sei dank nur bergab sind heute erst wieder 20 km bergauf inner stunde und da war mein threesome gegenüber den hardtails nich im nachteil. sogar das fastlane aus unsere gruppe war langsamer. zudem wiegt mein threesome 5.0 mittlerweil 14,4-14,6 kilo. is nen bisschen speckiger geworden aber hällt mehr aus


----------



## Chris969 (18. Juni 2011)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> den federweg merkt man eindeutig aber gott sei dank nur bergab sind heute erst wieder 20 km bergauf inner stunde und da war mein threesome gegenüber den hardtails nich im nachteil. sogar das fastlane aus unsere gruppe war langsamer. zudem wiegt mein threesome 5.0 mittlerweil 14,4-14,6 kilo. is nen bisschen speckiger geworden aber hällt mehr aus




mal ne frage: haste beim threesome eigentlich beim berghoch fahren ein starkes wippen im hinterbau? 
werd mir das aktuelle 5.1 besorgen. hab in der aktuellen mountainbike den bericht gelesen das es wohl recht wippt. 

thx


----------



## wurzelffan (19. Juni 2011)

nein whippen tut es nich. also nicht sehr stark. ich bekomme das kaum mit und leistungn geht auch nich verloren. 

übrigens wegt mein bike jetzt 15,1 kilo im vergleich zu 13,8 neu

und was willst du mit nem threesome wenn du nen pitch hast. können ja tauschen wenn de willst
 is grad ne neue schaltung und kassette und kette reingekommen


----------



## accucore (19. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe ja das 8.0 und wippen tut es schon ordentlich! Bemerkt man vorallem wenn man mal Rad wechsel macht mit Kumpels. Das pitch wippt da um einiges weniger.


----------



## wurzelffan (19. Juni 2011)

muss dazu sagen ich wiege 72 kilo und fahre mit 9 bar aufm dämpfer. so gesehen zu viel aber fürs springen brauch ich das. kann sein das es dadurch weniger wippen tut


----------



## SevenMountains (21. Juni 2011)

Aus meinen erFahrungen der letzten 3 Jahre macht die Plattform von Fox einen guten Job gegen das Wippen.


----------



## basti138 (21. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt mein Thresome seit April 2008 und hab den Propedal noch nie gebraucht
Bergauf, bergab - egal.

Aber schön zu wissen, dass man sowas hat


----------



## accucore (22. Juni 2011)

Ohne die Plattform möchte ich dafür keinen Berg länger hoch fahren. Der Hinterbau wippt nicht nur sondern zieht sich auch ein wenig zusammen. Kann man aber mit der Plattform unterdrücken. 
Kommt anscheinend auch aufs Modell an. Ich habe ja das 8.0 mit 150mm vorne und 140mm hinten. evtl. ist es da stärker zu spüren


----------



## hardcorehaude (30. Juni 2011)

ahoi - suche:
threesome oder contrail rahmen samt dämpfer - wichtig: tapered steurrohr!
vllt. will ja jemand seinen loswerden oder kennt jemand, der jemanden kennt, der ...
schreibt mir einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## varioguide (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn jemand intresse hat ich hätte ein Threesome 8.0 2010er Modell abzugeben. Gekauft Februar 2011. Keine 500km gefahren. Alles Orginal bis auf die Felgen. Sind weiße Veltec V-two.
Preis könnten wir verhandeln.
Oder was denkt ihr wäre ein fairer Preis?


----------



## Chris969 (10. Juli 2011)

Bilder?


----------



## varioguide (10. Juli 2011)

Bilder mache ich noch. Dann stell ich´s auch im Bikemarkt ein. Wollte nur schon mal fragen ob jemand intresse hätte.


----------



## varioguide (10. Juli 2011)

So ich habe jetzt ein Bild in meinem Fotoalbum. Wie ich es hier in den Thread bringe hab ich keine ahnung.


----------



## basti138 (10. Juli 2011)

Klicke auf das Bild, (klein mittel oder groß nehmen) - Grafikadresse kopieren.
Dann:

Grafik einfügen und die Linkadresse einfügen - fertig


Oder per Anhang dierekt von der Festplatte.
Das Bild wird dann verkleinert unten abgebildet.


----------



## varioguide (11. Juli 2011)

Danke, ist ja kinderleicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (11. Juli 2011)

sag mal hat das threesome eigentlich diese standart 12mm buchsen?


----------



## basti138 (11. Juli 2011)

Welche?


----------



## wurzelffan (11. Juli 2011)

naja hab nen angebot für nen manitou 4way air und der hat die standart 12mm buchsen und nun wollte ich wissen ob die in das threesome 5.0 passen würden.


----------



## basti138 (12. Juli 2011)

Die beiden Buchsen müssen so breit sein wie die Aufnahmen.
BZW hinten in der geschmiedeten Aufnahme sollten die Buchsen sich so einschieben lassen, dass sie nicht von selber wieder rausfallen, aber gerade so noch gewaltfrei reingehen.
Hinten verformt sich die Aufnehme so gut wie gar nicht, wenn du die Schraube festziehst. 

Soll heissen du machst besser ein Buchselpärchen, dass aufs zehntel genau exact zu deinem Rahmenexemplar passt.
Wenn nicht, bekommt sie Sache schnell Spiel und die Aufnahme leidet drunter. 
Die Buchsen dürfen sich nicht in der Aufnahme verdrehen, sondern haben sich gefälligst im Dämpferauge zu drehen!

Meistens lassen sich die Buchsen aber viiiiiiiel zu schwer in die Dämpferaugen stecken und man sollte auch da nacharbeiten.
Es macht dagegen aber nichts, wenn die Buchsen im Auge minimal Spiel haben. Fett rein und gut ists.


Das Maß hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, so ein alter Suffkopf wie ich vergisst sowas schnell - habe mir mal welche drehen lassen.
Ich hatte es glaub ich irgendwo im "Threesome 6.7" Thread gepostet.


----------



## wurzelffan (12. Juli 2011)

naja denke die buchsensache lasse ich mir von meinem händler machen.


----------



## Littlealigator (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich habe mir ein Threesome 5.1 gekauft bin auch super zufrieden mit dem Bike es gibt nur ein kleines Problem.

Anscheinend taucht eine Verspannung an der hinteren Steckachse bzw Rahmen auf wo die Breme montiert ist. Es Knackt und knartscht und das vervt mich beim fahren. Der Bikeladen hat das wohl mal alles gefettet und nochmal auseinandergenommen aber nach paar Km immer wider das gleiche. Woher kommt diese Verspannung?

Danke schonmal


----------



## basti138 (29. Juli 2011)

Das kann alles sein.
Wann knackt es denn - beim Fahren im Stehen, beim Treten?


----------



## Littlealigator (29. Juli 2011)

Nur wenn du unter Last trampelst also wenn es nen Stück bergaufgeht oder du mit Kraft trampelst fängt es so an zu Knacken und zu Knarzen.
Nur beim Trampeln.


----------



## basti138 (29. Juli 2011)

Meine Hitliste:

Man kann es oft nicht eindeutig lokalisieren und es kommt in Wirklichkeit ganz wo anders her.


Kurbel - Innenlager => evtl mal das Lagerspiel einstellen 
Kurbel - mittleres Kettenblatt => Berührflächen fetten, Schrauben prüfen
Sattelstütze, Berührfläche zum Sattel fetten
Vorbau/Steuersatz fetten
Schwingenhauptbolzen fetten 

Beim 2011er könnte das hintere, neue Gelenk noch theoretisch knacken.


Welche Kurbel ist verbaut?


----------



## Littlealigator (29. Juli 2011)

Kurbel ka ist so original von der Auslieferung her müsste ich mal auf der Seite von denen schauen. Wenn man den Schnellspanner von der Steckachse hinten löst ein wenig dreht und dann festmacht ist es ne kurze Zeitlang weg. Denke mal das es dann da her kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (29. Juli 2011)

Gut möglich.
Kann die Nabe sein, irgendwelche Abstandshalter in der Schwinge...
Sollte beseitigt werden, denn Knacken heisst ja auch, dass da etwas arbeitet.
Wenn du nicht 100 Prozent sicher bist, wie man sowas zerlegt, lass es machen - würde ich als Garantieleistung sehen, dann soll dein Händler halt mal Teile ordern - Abstandsbuchsen zum Beispiel - was da halt drin ist.

Was kostet das Dingens offizell?
Cooles Teil!


----------



## Littlealigator (29. Juli 2011)

Offiziell kostet es 1699. Ja er hat einmal nachgeschaut und das gefettet dann ging es ja auch paar KM, nur jetzt fängt es gleich schon wider an. War heute kurz im Laden aber war so voll ich werde morgen nochmal hin und direkt mit dem Chef sprechen. Wollte nur mal hier hören hätte ja auch ein bekanntes Problem sein können.


----------



## basti138 (29. Juli 2011)

Es wird dir hier im Herstellerforum auch dazu geraten werden:
Bringe es deinem Händler und der soll es beseitigen.

Einige 2011er Threesomes schwirren hier im Forum umher und von Knacken hab ich noch nix gelesen...


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Juli 2011)

also ich würde erstma fragen wie lange du es schon fährst. denke beim einfahren ist es normal und ich hatte es auch. bei nem bekannten sackt der dämper im neuen 5.1 weg kann es vllt. damit zusammen hängen?


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Juli 2011)

und mal nen update von mir mit dem neuen dämpfer



jetzt ist es etwas freeridefähiger


----------



## Littlealigator (30. Juli 2011)

Hy was ist das fürn Dämpfer? Bist du sonst zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Das Bike hat erst ca 160 Km runter also noch ganz neu^^. Bremsscheibe hinten hat auch nen Schlag weg. Na ich werds nochmal weg bringen.


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Juli 2011)

wirste wohl müssen. zufrieden bin ich mit dem bike sehr, allerdings muss ich sagen hab ich mit der karre einen sehr unpassenden einsatzbereich da ich damit auch die dh strecke in winterberg fahre und allgemein sehr viel freeride und so. es hält prima und mit ein paar anderen teilen sieht es sogar, meiner meinung nach, geil aus. zudem ist der hinterbau durch dem neuen dämpfer (manitou swinger 4way air) viel aktiver geworden als mit dem alten rockshox. was das wippen angeht muss ich sagen, stört es mich kein bisschen. sag bescheid wenn de noch fragen hast. wo wohnst du eigentlich alligator?


----------



## oOMaRcOo (13. August 2011)

das sieht aus wie ein Enduro! ^^


----------



## wurzelffan (13. August 2011)

nein es is ein threesome. hab ma ne frage: wo bekomme ich für ne rockshox recon 332 nen neues paar standrohre her? meine haben an der brücke auf der rechten seite nen riss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOMaRcOo (14. August 2011)

ja, aber schaut so aus


----------



## wurzelffan (14. August 2011)

trotzdem es ein threesome ist kann man damit geile sachen machen. das bin ich gestern in willingen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. August 2011)

respekt, alter 
das hab ich meinem noch nicht zugemutet. aber wenn man sauber fährt bzw landet, wird es schon gehen. (frag sich nur, wie lange.)


----------



## wurzelffan (14. August 2011)

die besten fotos kommen noch. waren noch welche mit richtig großen cams da. ausserdem mute ich das mit meinem seit nem jahr zu


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. August 2011)

welche strecken fährst du damit in willingen bzw welche sprünge nimmst du mit?


----------



## wurzelffan (14. August 2011)

also in willingen alle sprünge und drops. auch ein paar auf der dh und der 4x. auch winterberg ist bei uns groß im kurs. da fahre ich auch mit vollgas die dh. das heftigste war bisher die dh in braunlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. August 2011)

du bist ja waaahnsinnig! oder "schleichst" du da runter?
was wiegst du denn?
spielen die LR mit? nur fette schlappen aufziehen reicht ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## wurzelffan (14. August 2011)

also wahnsinnig ja!
nein ich schleiche nicht und ich wiege nur 74 kilo. weiter oben im thread is mein bike und da siehste das ich einiges umgebaut hab. und die laufräder halten einwandfrei. alles eine frage der fahrweise. allerdings bin ich auch jemand der sein bike übrmässig viel pflegt


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. August 2011)

hab ich gesehen, daher mein satz über die reifen und LR. auch wenn du nen swinger 12-way  montierst, ändert das nichts am federweg.
aber wie gesagt, respekt, wenn du sachen fährst, wo andere sich mit 160mm noch "untermotorisiert" fühlen.
immerhin gut zu wissen, daß das 3some ordentlich was abkann. ich nutze meines als leichtes AM, was keinesfalls heißt, ich fahre waldautobahn. an meinem LRS versuchen sich downhiller, scheinen ihn aber nicht krumm zu kriegen.


----------



## wurzelffan (14. August 2011)

cool die sache mit dem untermotorisiert hab ich auch immer im opf. das schöne am threesome ist der hinterbau der z.b. beim dropen ganz locker wie ein dirt arbeitet bzw. benutzt werden kann. der 4way wir vom federweg eh nie ganz ausgenutzt da die wippe zu kurz ist. aber macht schon spass vor allem mit den 15 kilo kann man gut arbeiten. und ja es hält sehr viel aus da ich mit dem bike angefangen habe


----------



## SevenMountains (26. August 2011)

Cooles Bild, und es hält doch! Mal schauen wie meines Rad sich in Finale schlägt.
Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich für meinen semi integrierten Syncros Steuersatz neue Lager bekomme?


----------



## wurzelffan (29. August 2011)

sorry keine ahnung. habe jetzt beschlossen mir ne größere gabel zu kaufen. is ne pike von rs. werde euch dann ma nen paar bilder hochladen. also mit 130mm fahr ich downhill und mit ner 140er pike gehts ins gravitygeschäft


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. August 2011)

gute wahl! pike oder sektor dürften gut zum 3some passen, wenn man gern etwas heftiger unterwegs ist.


----------



## wurzelffan (29. August 2011)

naja wollte talas 32 aber die war zu teuer. die pike is aus nem pitch ausgebaut und son nen sonderbau von specialized glaub ich. 351 ist es glaube ich. in schwarz zum rest schwarz vom threesome


----------



## basti138 (7. September 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand nen 17er Threesome (2008-2010) oder Contrail oder Fastlane oder auch älteren Evolve Rahmen übrig? Evtl mit Dämpfer und Gabel?

Mein Dad will irgendwie wieder ein Fullie, nachdem sein Bulls auseinandergeflogen ist.


----------



## wurzelffan (11. September 2011)

also ich überlege ob ich mir nen neuen rahmen kaufe. hätte dann nen 5.0er rahmen mit rockshox ario  dämpfer. zudem mit steuersatz und ner recon 335 mit neuen standrohren. kommt dann nur auf den kaufpreis an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (12. September 2011)

Du hast ein M, oder? Also ein 19 Zoll, das ist ihm zu groß.
Er hat jetzt ein 17,5er. 
Aber danke fürs Angebot

Das Blöde ist, dass seine 80mm Gabel mit 45er Einbauhöhe fast nirgends mehr passt. Wäre ne federleichte obercoole Sid dual Air gewesen.


----------



## wurzelffan (12. September 2011)

jo das is schlecht. ne ist sogar nen L und das ist sogar zu klein für mich


----------



## basti138 (12. September 2011)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> jo das is schlecht. ne ist sogar nen L und das ist sogar zu klein für mich



Ah, jetzt verstehe ich deine Signatur!


----------



## wurzelffan (28. September 2011)

Leute ich brauch Hilfe. Mir ist jetzt zum 2. mal in 3 monaten mein schaltauge beim beschleunigen gerissen. gibt es in letzter zeit irgendwelche produktfehler bei bergamont oder woran kann das liegen


----------



## basti138 (28. September 2011)

Chainsuck vielleicht...
Beim Beschleunigen, das klingt nach nem abgefahrenen Kettenblatt.
Die Kette wird unten vom Kettenblatt festgehalten und wieder mit hoch gezogen.
Der Schwenkbereich des Schaltwerks reicht nicht aus und das Auge wird abgerissen.
Besonders wahrscheinlich, wenn kürzlich die Kette erneuert wurde.

Abhilfe: Betreffendes Kettenblatt erneuern.
Tritt meistens beim mittleren kb auf, aber auch beim kleinen.

Das gibt beim beschleunigen aber auch ein spürbares "Gnubbeln" im Antrieb.


----------



## wurzelffan (29. September 2011)

naja ich hab die komplette schalteinheit samt schaltung, kassette, Ritzel und kette beim letzten mal abreissen gekillt und dann wurde alles getauscht


----------



## basti138 (29. September 2011)

Und die Kettenblätter sind die alten, oder


----------



## wurzelffan (30. September 2011)

jo hab den fehler gefunden. an meinem konuslager vom hinterrad war auf der kassettenseite das lager total eingedreht. das lustige war das alles nur noch auf dem spanner an sich lief. im endeffekt hing das rad dann leicht schief und deshalb war alles falsch blastet


----------



## basti138 (1. Oktober 2011)

ja nee is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze7.1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich an meiner Revelation RLT  die Luft komplett rausgelassen sinkt die Standrohre nicht in die Tauchrohre ein. Nach mehrmaligen einfedern und erneutem Luft rauslassen ist sie dann ca. 30mm eingesunken - aber halt nicht die kompletten 150mm.

An meinem vorgänger Rad ist die Gabel komplett eingesunken wenn ich die luft rausgelassen habe.

Ist das normal bei der RS Revelation oder sollte sie eigentlich einsinken.
Ich hoffe dass, das jemand von euch weiß.


----------



## wurzelffan (10. Oktober 2011)

ähm hast du beim reindrücken schonmal das ablassventil gedrückt gehalten? und ansonsten hast du ja auch noch öl auf der anderen seite was ein einsinken bei nem dämpfer verhindert. da der auch mit luft geht denke ich is bei der gabel genauso. aber es wird bestimmt nen grund haben wenn sie nicht einsinkt, da vllt. auch dichtungen davon kaputt gehen könnten. warum lässt du eigentlich die luft raus?


----------



## wurzelffan (10. Oktober 2011)

achso und war die rlt nicht e daul air gabel? muss also noch ne luftkammer geben die gegendrückt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## basti138 (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum sollte sie sich zusammenziehen


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

Ich habe mich eigentlich auf ein Cube Stereo eingeschossen und aus kleinem INteresse mal hier mit geboten bis knapp unter 190â¬ glaube. Nun hatte ich vorher mit dem VerkÃ¤ufer KOntakt, da ich genauere Bilder wollte und meinte, wenn sich der Kaeufer meldet, weil es den Rahmen doch nciht will soll er sich bei mir melden. 

Wie es Gott wollte, ist es wirklich so :-D

Nun mÃ¶chte ich von euch wissen, was ihr denkt, wieviel der Rahmen wirklich Wert ist. 

Zudem wuerde ich gerne wissen, ob ihr mir das Rad empfehlen wÃ¼rdet. Ich bin 1,85m groÃ. Einsatzgebiet wÃ¤re von Ãber StraÃe zur Uni, Singletrail, leichte TOuren, bis hin zu nÃ¤chstem Jahr einer Transalp.

KÃ¶nnt ihr sagen, wieviel der Rahmen wiegt?

Hier der Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300605858717?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## basti138 (10. Oktober 2011)

Der "alte" Threesome Rahmen macht 140mm und ist ein leichter AM.
Keinesfalls Enduro!! Bikepark ist damit Tabu. Dafür ist es meiner Meinung nach aussergewöhnlich bequem (nicht unsportlich), wendig und erstaunlich wippneutral. Man bleibt trotz 140mm sehr lange frisch und hat Reserven Der RP2 oder RP23 passt perfekt dazu. Die Propedalfunktion braucht man aber nicht wirklich. 
Für 192 Euro incl Dämpfer ist das Schnäppchenverdächtig

Der 2011er, der mit dem Flip Chip, ist mit 150mm Federweg und Steckachsen schon eigentlich ein Enduro. Etwas robuster und das Fahrwerk schluckt ein wenig mehr Kondition - das bringt dafür aber auch mehr Spass. 

Zum Cube sage ich nichts, da ich es nicht kenne und den Hersteller nicht mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze7.1 (10. Oktober 2011)

@wurzelffan / basti138

Der Händler bei dem ich mein altes MTb gekauft habe hat gesagt das die Standrohre manchmal länger sind als der reale Federweg. Des weiteren meinte der Händler, dass wenn man die Luft komplett raus lässt und wieder aufpumpt man an dem o-Ring den realen Federweg messen kann (zum Sag einstellen).
Hat mit der Gabel an meinem alten Rad auch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal noch fix Bilder:





















Aber ist es denn Transalp geiegnet? Also ich wuerde damit auch gerne mal nen kleinen Sprung wagen. Wie gruß und weit kann ich nciht genauer Definieren :-D

Halt alles was ich bisher mit meinem Impact One mache und nen zacken schaerfer.


----------



## basti138 (10. Oktober 2011)

Das mindert den Kaufpreis erheblich... Die Bilder schrecken mich ehrlichgesagt ab. Das Alu hat ein Gedächtniss => Risse entstehen kaum unmittelbar nach überlastung, sondern irgendwann und bei dem Exemplar wäre mir das Risiko zu groß.
Mehrere Schrauben fast rundgedreht und der Lack an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe - nen Strebenschutz hatte er verwendet, sonst wäre bereits der ganze lack ab. 
Das Teil wurde geschunden.

Ne Transalp geht mit dem Ding.
Wenn du nen 2011er kriegst, nimm so einen.


----------



## basti138 (10. Oktober 2011)

matze7.1 schrieb:


> @wurzelffan / basti138
> 
> Der Händler bei dem ich mein altes MTb gekauft habe hat gesagt das die Standrohre manchmal länger sind als der reale Federweg. Des weiteren meinte der Händler, dass wenn man die Luft komplett raus lässt und wieder aufpumpt man an dem o-Ring den realen Federweg messen kann (zum Sag einstellen).
> Hat mit der Gabel an meinem alten Rad auch einwandfrei funktioniert.


Du musst die gabel schon zusammendrücken.
Je nach Art/Aufbau der Gabel ist unten im Casting mehr oder weniger Luft drin, obwohl du die Airkammer auslässt.
Die Luft komprimiert sich beim Zusammendrücken ja auch noch.
=> sie wird niemals komplett von selber einfedern.

Wenn du die 150mm hast ist sie ok. Sinds nur 148, dann ists auch ok.

wenn nicht, könnte linksseitig ne Ölundichtigkeit vorliegen und die gabel auf Öl auflaufen, das nach unten ins Casting gelaufen ist.
Vorher bemerkt man meistens, dass der Lockout nicht geht und es beim Ausfedern schlürft.


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht das Gewichtsmäßig aus bei dem Rahmen?

Wäre denn da eher angebracht?


Nachdem cih die Bilder gesehen habe, meinte ich ja dann zum Verkäufer, dass der potentielle Käufer sicher "stress" macht,

Edit:
Kann man mit dem Rahmen ne Reba SL Dual Air mit 120mm fahren?

Später wollte ich bei nem guten Angebot auf mind. 140 umsteigen. Lieber sogar 160mm?!


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2011)

Der Rahmen wurde 2008 mit 130mm Federweg verkauft.
Das 7.8 gab es mit 140mm.
120 sind grenzwertig, es wird aber gehen - es gab ja auch ne Federwegsverstellung mit 140/120/100.

160 sind zu viel.

Habe glaub ich inclusive RP23 3kg bei Größe M im Kopf


Die Auktion ist doch bereits abgeschlossen?
Übliche Gebrauchsspuren... runde Schrauben
Wenn die Lager beim Einfedern auch noch Rastpunkte haben, ist das Ding wirklich uninteressant.


----------



## onkel2306 (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich deiner Antwort entnehmen, dass man den Rahmen auf 140mm umbauen kann?

Also Federweg vorn 140-150 optimal?!

edit: Habe mit dem Verkäufer Privat Kontakt - Ebay Käufer ist abgesprungen.


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Kann ich deiner Antwort entnehmen, dass man den Rahmen auf 140mm umbauen kann?
> 
> Also Federweg vorn 140-150 optimal?!
> 
> edit: Habe mit dem Verkäufer Privat Kontakt - Ebay Käufer ist abgesprungen.


 
Das Threesome gab es regulär bis 2010 mit 140mm und ab 2011 mit anderem Rahmen mit 150.


----------



## onkel2306 (11. Oktober 2011)

Glaube wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet :-D

Ich meinte Hinten ...

Also war er bis 2010 vorn für 140 ausgelegt.
Ab 2011 150.

Und hinten nun? :-D


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2011)

Der 2011er Quelle: Bergamont Homepage

Den alten muss ich suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (11. Oktober 2011)

Was du alles hast 

Normale Antwort hätte auch gereicht ;-)


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2011)

glaub 130 hinten waren es, kanns aber grad nicht belegen.
Habs irgendwo auf der Platte


----------



## onkel2306 (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann nehmen wir das:

http://mtb-support.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=809


----------



## basti138 (11. Oktober 2011)

Weist du, was ich jetzt mache ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In diesem Sinn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gute Nacht!


----------



## alet08 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich ffahre den Rahmen mit 130 und das reicht. Ob im Jahr darauf (140mm) etwas am Rahmen geändert wurde, weiß ich nicht. Du solltest zwingend alle Lagerschrauben tauschen und wenn du ´Rasten´ merkst, die Lager gleich mit; Ansonsten ist´s halt ein Rahmen, der geschätzte 6000Km auf der Uhr hat, was ja bei dem Preis ok ist...


----------



## wurzelffan (11. Oktober 2011)

also mein 5.0 rahmen fühlt sich im bikepark wohl

ist in willingen


----------



## thomas1969 (16. November 2011)

Falls jemand von Euch ein Threesome verkaufen will , ich suche ein Threesome in Größe M oder L , sollte schon die Version mit 140 oder 150 mm Federweg sein und mit Fox Dämpfer . Am liebsten nur Rahmen/ Dämpfer , eventuell auch mit Gabel . Bitte PN .


----------



## bergamont (19. November 2011)

Hallo liebes IBC-Forum,

wir möchten demnächst eine Videovorstellung für die Threesome Modelle 2012 drehen. Dazu geben wir Euch hier die Möglichkeit, uns im Vorfeld Fragen zu stellen, auf die wir dann im Video antworten.
Also, welches der neuen Threesome-Modelle interessiert Euch am meisten und worauf sollen wir Eurer Meinung nach im Besonderen eingehen?


----------



## wurzelffan (19. November 2011)

hmmm mich würde interessieren wie sich das EX im bikepark fährt. suche für nächte saison eventuel ein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSpock (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

Ich wunder mich über diese Geometrie-Tabelle von Bergamont: http://www.bergamont.de/Admin/uploads/documents/165/Geometrien2009erBikes.pdf
Laut dieser hat das Threesome 8.9 einen Lenkwinkel von 69.5° (in Gr L), ich hab das mal bei meinem threesome nachgemessen und komme auf ca 68.5° (mit fat alberts),
hab ich falsch gemessen ( mitem Iphone  ) oder stimmt die geometrietabelle nicht?


----------



## bergamont (5. Dezember 2011)

@MrSpock
ohne es jetzt bis ins letzte Detail geprüft zu haben, vermute ich die Ursache für die Abweichung doch eher im Telefon

Im Ernst, war die Fläche auf der das Bike stand 100% eben, stand das Bike gerade und wurde das Telefon gegen die Fläche genullt/geeicht?
Aber selbst dann, wäre eine Abweichung von einem Grad beim Messen mit so einer kleinen Aufklagefläche gegen das Steuerrohr wohl im Toleranzbereich.


----------



## MrSpock (5. Dezember 2011)

und auch bei diesem test von mountainbike wir ein lenkwinkel von 68.5° angegeben: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ome-9-8.310366.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm 
irgendwie komisch :S


----------



## bergamont (6. Dezember 2011)

Werde dazu kommende Woche unseren Guru befragen. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn?
Tippfehler in der Geo-Tabelle ist natürlich auch nicht unmöglich, vielleicht ist das iphone doch genauer, als gedacht. 

Vielleicht bekommen wir in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar Smartphone-Kontrollmessungen von anderen Threesome-Besitzern dieser Serie.


----------



## basti138 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das ist aber auch 2008 mit 69,5 angegeben.
Wobei doch nicht alle Bikes die selbe Gabel und den selben Federweg hatten
Man muss auch zwei gleiche Reifen aufziehen => Albert Front and Rear gildet nicht

Komisch ist, dass das Contrail und das Threesome den selben Winkel hatten.


----------



## MrSpock (9. Dezember 2011)

@bergamont : Rahmengröße L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir das Bergamont Threesome 5.1 zugelegt, des geht ganz gut Bergab, bergauf auch 
Gibts eig. nix zu meckern. Und Federweg hats auch gut (Für den Preis).
Und an der Ausstattung gibts auch nix zu meckern... D
Also rund um geil!

MfG


----------



## wurzelffan (9. Dezember 2011)

am 5.1 stört mich die dämpfeaufnahme mit diesem einen teil. und wie soll ich da bitte nen anderen dämpfer einbauen


----------



## bergamont (9. Dezember 2011)

@wurzelffan
da passt so gut wie jeder Dämpfer. Einfach das DU (Gleitlager) auspressen, das Auge um 90° drehen und in die Aufnahme einschrauben - fertig


----------



## basti138 (9. Dezember 2011)

Uiuiu - so spät noch bei der Arbeit


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja will mir demnächst neuen Dämpfer besorgen, kann man mir einen besonders empfehlen?
Sollte schon Rock Shox Manitou oder Fox sein


----------



## wurzelffan (10. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab noch nen RS Ario 3.2 gÃ¼nstig abzugeben wenn de willst. so ab 60â¬ biste mit dabei, da ich ihn nicht mehr brauche und im moment unter geldmangel leide(neue freundin). er hat keine kratzer oder so. hab ihn nur eine saison gefahren und dann ausgebaut. hab mir nen manitou swinger gekauft und der ist fÃ¼r meinen rahmen schon geil. also Ã¼berlegs dir und wenn de willst stell ich ma nen paar fotos von dem ding rein und ich glaube im album sind noch welche von meiner karre mit ihm drin. hab nur leider keine buchsen mehr daÃ¼r aber die sollte rund 10 â¬ kosten hat mein hÃ¤ndler gesagt. 


Frage an den Bergamont service. passt der RS Ario vom 5.0 in das 5.1 oder passt da was nicht?


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (10. Dezember 2011)

Werd ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenken,
stell ma paar pics rein währe gut.
Kannst du sagen welche Einbaulänge und was für ein Hub der besitzt.
Und vielen Dank schonmal für das Angebot!

lg Fabian


----------



## basti138 (10. Dezember 2011)

Von der Einbaulänge her passts (200mm) - die aktuellen Threesomes haben glaub ich 57mm Dämpferhub.
Man kann eigentlich jeden Dämpferkolben um 90 Grad verdrehen ohne irgendwelche Nachteile zu erwarten.

@ Wurzelffan, sag mal, hält dein Threesome noch immer deinen Misshandlungen stand
Glaub da fahre ich mit meinem auch mal in nen Bikepark


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (10. Dezember 2011)

Deswegen frag ich ja nach der Einbaulänge und Hub, ich weiß dass es 200/57mm sind . Ma so am rande:

@ Bergamont:
Welcher ist der bessere Dämpfer?

- Der im 5.1 verbaute X-Fusion O2 RCX, oder
- Rock Shox Ario 3.2

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## basti138 (10. Dezember 2011)

Die alten Threesomes hatten auch 200 x 57 - das wollte ich damit sagen.

Hat der RS eine stufenlos verstellbare Druckstufe - blauer Hebel?
Oder ist das nur Lockout an und aus?

Edit:
Ah jetzt sind wie beieinander - ich hab dir unterstellt zu wissen, dass Wurzelffan ein 5.0er Threesome hat (siehe Profilbeschreibung) und der Dämpfer zu 99 Prozent daraus stammt.
Müsste also zimlich sicher passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (10. Dezember 2011)

Blauer Hebel ist dran ja, aber ob der Stufenlos ist kann man nicht sehen schaus dir ma in google an


----------



## wurzelffan (10. Dezember 2011)

@ basti138:  ja ich "misshandel" mein threesome immer noch und bin auch schon dh-rennen damit gefahren.  mittlerweile kriege ich es auch zu nem 360 ausm stand. aber es ist fett geworden. von 13,8 kilo zu 15,8 kilo. aber ne pike macht vorne nu 140mm und das reicht für willingen dh ganz locker. und dabei ist es sackschwer. hab ma nachgemessen. leider hat der dämpfer nur 51mm hub aber ich weiss nich wie sich das auswirkt. mache morgen ein paar fotos heute abend hab ich noch besuch. morgen bestimmt


----------



## wurzelffan (10. Dezember 2011)

so sieht es aktuell aus


----------



## basti138 (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## bergamont (13. Dezember 2011)

MrSpock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wunder mich über diese Geometrie-Tabelle von Bergamont: http://www.bergamont.de/Admin/uploads/documents/165/Geometrien2009erBikes.pdf
> Laut dieser hat das Threesome 8.9 einen Lenkwinkel von 69.5° (in Gr L), ich hab das mal bei meinem threesome nachgemessen und komme auf ca 68.5° (mit fat alberts),
> hab ich falsch gemessen ( mitem Iphone  ) oder stimmt die geometrietabelle nicht?



So, die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Wir haben damals den Wert für den Lenkwinkel auf Basis einer mittleren Gabeleinbauhähe ermittelt. Es wurden bei späteren Baujahren aber Teils andere Gabeln eingebaut, daher die Abweichungen. Auch ändert sich der Winkel natürlich je nach eingestelltem Federweg, wenn die Gabel z.B. absenkbar ist.


----------



## 32hebauf (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

könnt Ihr mir vlt. einen Tip geben was ich für mein Threesome noch verlangen könnte?

Es ist das 6.8 in weiß, ca. 6000km. Gebrauchsspuren sind dem Alter und km entsprechend vorhanden. Ausstattung: 
Rahmen: 26" MTB Alloy 7005 Ultra Lite Tubing, 3D forged Dropouts, Cross-Link-System,
Travel: 130mm, 
Gabel: RockShox Revelation 426
Dämpfer: Fox RP2
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R
Schaltung+Schalthebel+Umwerfer: Sram X.9 
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT 770 (kl. Kettenblatt fast neu)
Kette: Shimano 
Sattel: Tattoo Pro Lite 
Sattelstütze: Tattoo Elitestick Lite
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Wet White 680mm
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS Wet Black 100mm
Laufräder: XTR Naben+4.2D Felgen
Steuersatz: Syncros
Griffe: Ergon
Pedale: Shimano M520
Gewicht: schätze um die 14 kg 

Eine Schraube am X-Link wurde drch eine M12 ersetzt da das Gewinde kaputt war. Bei der Gabel geht der Lock-out nicht mehr.
Kein bikepark oder Downhill. Hauptsächlich lange Touren durch die Westpfalz. 


Will das Bike nicht bei ebay reinsetzen und nicht in Einzelteilen verkaufen. Leider finde ich kaum Vergleichsangebote. Was denkt ihr, könnte ich im Frühjahr dafür verlangen?

Gruß


----------



## wurzelffan (22. Dezember 2011)

naja in anbetracht des alters und der laufleistung ist es so, dass es auch im bikemarkt bikes gibt die so um die 500-700 euro laufen. denke wenn der lockout nichmehr läuft wird es nicht schade sein. aber es wird schwer das bike heute noch zu verkaufen, da es alt ist und es genug neue billigere modelle gibt


----------



## basti138 (24. Dezember 2011)

> Eine Schraube am X-Link wurde drch eine M12 ersetzt


Das ist ein ernstes Problem - wer kauft freiwillig ein Gebrauchtrad mit so nem Schaden?
(unabhängig davon, welche Qualität die Reparatur hat)


----------



## 32hebauf (24. Dezember 2011)

Naja von Schaden würde ich da nicht sprechen. Laut meinem Händler wäre das mit einem Helicoil Einsatz schnell zu beheben. Nur der Preis dafür übersteigt wahrscheinlich den Wert des Rahmens. Das hält jetzt seit einem 3/4 Jahr und auch ein Lagerwechsel ist damit kein Problem. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich ihn doch bis er Schrott ist oder verkaufe in Einzelteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (24. Dezember 2011)

Man könnte den Rahmen ausbuchsen und die originalen Schrauben wieder verwenden

Wichtig ist bei dem Helicoil Zeugs, dass der Rahmen irgendwie aufgespannt werden kann.
Man muss gerade bohren und den Gewindeschneider gerade reindrehen.
Mit dem Accuschrauber kannste es getrost sein lassen.

Sitzt der Einsatz schief ist die Sache unbrauchbar.
Und meistens reicht das Fleisch dann nicht mehr für ne zweite Reparatur.


----------



## wurzelffan (22. Januar 2012)

leute ich brauch ma eure hilfe.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/465287
wollt ich mir vllt. fürs hinterrad kaufen und wollte jetzt wissen was ich da für nen adapter brauche um sie zu montieren. ich bin überfordert mit dem adapterkram.


----------



## matze7.1 (27. Januar 2012)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Tattoo Naben am Threesome 7.1 auf 20mm Steckachse umzubauen.

siehe Youtube:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC6EubvZgtw"]Hope Technology - Pro 2 20mm conversion      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Matze


----------



## wurzelffan (27. Januar 2012)

vergiss es. kauf dir ne neue nabe wobei die tattoo teile eh nicht das mass aller dinge sind. hab mir ne pointnabe gekauft und die rennt super. die alte tattoonabe ist mir um die ohren geflogen


----------



## matze7.1 (27. Januar 2012)

hast du die Nabe selber eingespeicht oder ist es besser wenn man das den Händler machen lässt.


----------



## wurzelffan (28. Januar 2012)

naja hab die nabe dann weggeschmissen und hab mir nen mavic laufrad mit pointnabe gekauft. war einfacher da das kugellager aufgesprengt war. wenn du es richtig machen willst, dann kauf ein neues rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze7.1 (25. Februar 2012)

Servus,
Ich habe gestern lockalisiert wo das Klackern / Knarzen (das ich wären der letzten fahrten gehört habe) ensteht.

Die linke "Kettenstrebe" hat am hinteren Ende 0,5 - 1mm seitliches Spiel (siehe Bilder)
Ich habe die Steckachse herausgenommen und wollte die blaue Mutter nach/fest ziehen -> die Mutter hat sich allerdings nicht bewegt.
Wie kann ich dieses Spiel beseitigen?

Gruß Matze


----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2012)

@matze7.1

Nach den Fotos zu urteilen scheint es tatsächlich an der Mutter zu liegen. Da diese mit Schraubensicherung behandelt ist, könnte es durchaus sein, dass sie gefühlt "fest" ist, aber tatsächlich nicht ganz anliegt.

Da das Bike noch recht neu aussieht, würde ich beim Händler vorbei schauen und das prüfen lassen.

Wenn Du selbst schrauben willst (und für alle anderen) hier noch ein Tipp aus unserem Service in Bezug auf die Coax-Pivot Muttern:
Wir nutzen für die Montage eine 24er Nuss, die wir abgeschliffen haben um die innere Fase los zu werden, dann "gnaddelt das nicht über".
Wie immer gilt hier besonders bei Alu-Muttern: nach fest kommt ab!



​


----------



## MrSpock (23. April 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Hat dieses 2011er Threesome -> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/bergamont-threesome-51/a8445.html einen normalen 5.1 Rahmen? Wenn ja würde das ja bedeuten das man den auch mit ner 160mm Lyrik fahren kann.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## matze7.1 (23. April 2012)

MrSpock schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Hat dieses 2011er Threesome -> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/bergamont-threesome-51/a8445.html einen normalen 5.1 Rahmen? Wenn ja würde das ja bedeuten das man den auch mit ner 160mm Lyrik fahren kann.
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Ich habe mich auch schon bei Bergamont nach diesem Aufbau erkundigt. Mich hat der Lenkwinkel und den Federweg am Hinterrad interessiert.

Die Antwort Von Bergamont:
Das beschriebene Threesome 5.1 wurde seinerzeit individuell von unserem Marketing- und Testrad-Experten aufgebaut und anschließend als "Threesome EX" weitestgehend in die Serie übernommen.
Alle damals zum Umbau verwendeten Teile waren Serienbauteile renommierter Zubehöranbieter, die jeder Händler besorgen könnte!

Für die 160er Gabel wurde warscheinlich ein kürzerer Steuersatz verbaut der den Effekt des kürzeren Steuerrohrs (sieh Geometrie des Threesome EX) erzielt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## wurzelffan (23. April 2012)

aber müßte laufen....
habe auch mal wieder nen aktuelles bild von meinem 5.0




und hier einmal rahmen komplett zerlegt





sind mittlerweile hayes stroker trail bremsen dran. 
umgebaut sind:
hayes stroker trail bremsen
pike 351 
manitou swinger
ein kettenblatt vorn 32 z
bashguard
lenker sixpack menace
truvativ husselfelt vorbau
neues vorderrad mit mavic felge und piont nabe
pedale
mittlerweile das 3. schaltauge
zweite kette und schalteinheit
etliche bremsscheiben neu
naja was schockt ist halt das gewicht von knapp 16 kilo
aber dafür hält es auch sowas aus


----------



## keroson (23. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das auf Dauer mit dem alten Threesome machen würde. Wäre mir zu heikel, es ist einfach kein Rad das für den Parkeinsatz gedacht ist!
Ich bekomm nächste Woche noch meinen neuen LRS, dann mach ich mal Bilder von meine EX!  Hammerbike, gestern auf dem Trail! Gefällt mir um Welten besser als das MGN wo ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin (Threesome, Big Air MGN ist auch goil!)


----------



## wurzelffan (24. April 2012)

naja ich muss sagen das es aim park richtig geil ab geht. man kann auch mal ganz hart den hinterbau in die landung setzten undn nichts passiert also meins rockt auch winterberg und willingen...nur gaps lasse ich aus


----------



## MrSpock (2. Mai 2012)

meinen threesomerahmen (8.9) ist vor 3 oder 4 wochen an der kettenstrebe auf der schaltseite gebrochen  Immerhin bekomm ich einen neuen.


----------



## MrSpock (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jezt einen 8.0 Rahmen.


----------



## Bergamontbiker1 (3. Juni 2012)

Wilkommen im Club!
Ich fahre das Bergamont BigAir 6.9 aus2009 bin sehr zufrieden damit in welcher gegend fährst du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelffan (3. Juni 2012)

mal was aktuelles


----------



## MrSpock (24. Juni 2012)

2010er Rahmen, 2009er Parts, passt.


----------



## wurzelffan (24. Juni 2012)

sieht gut aus. meins ist jetzt auch komplett...naja es kommt noch ein race face atlas i rot dran aber ok..


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (24. Juni 2012)

Möchte in mein 2011er Threesome 5.1 eine Rock Shox Totem RC2 und eine Rock Shox Vivid (aber beim Dämpfer überleg ich noch welchen) einbauen .. Ist das zu Empfehlen und findet jemand ein Angebot wo ich unter 900für beides bleibe ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## wurzelffan (24. Juni 2012)

ok das ist übertrieben. ich geb zu bei meinem sagen alle das dh mit der karre ziemlich übertrieben ist aber das was du vorhast grenzt an wahnsinn. denke bei ner totem wird dir der rahmen unter dem arsch wegbrechen. der dämpfer ist vllt. noch in ordnung (vorsicht bei der dämpferaufnahme und dem platz im rahmen) aber die gabel hat zu viel Federweg. 160mm maximal. bei meinem sogar nur 150 sonst kommste vorne zu hoch und dann macht es knack. wie wärs mit nem neuen dämpfer (vivid air) und ner neuen 160er gabel. sähe bestimmt geil aus


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (25. Juni 2012)

Jo wir gehen nähmlich jetz öfters in den Bikepark, und größere und schnellere Sachen sollten dann drin sein, Bad Wildbad, Winterberg und Leogang sollten dann dabei sein ...
160 .. kommt man da weit in Winterberg ?


----------



## bergamont (26. Juni 2012)

@Fabian.Metzger
Bitte daran denken, dass das Threesome 5.1 ein AllMountain und kein DH-Bike ist. Bei den Umbaumaßnahmen und dem angepeilten Einsatzzweck wirst Du das Bike schnell an die Belastungsgrenze bringen. Da der Rahmen dafür auch nicht freigegeben ist, stündest Du dann mit einem eventuellen Schaden alleine da.
Würde an Deiner Stelle eher überlegen, das Bike gegen ein Big Air zu tauschen, das ist genau dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## wurzelffan (26. Juni 2012)

@bergamont
 schöne warnung wegen garantie aber ihr solltet euren threesomes mehr zutrauen. die karre oben fährt seit 2010 DH und hängt bisher jedes big air ab

@metzger
 ich komme mit 140 mm in winterberg prima aus und mit 160 wirst du es auch überleben. generell würde ich dir von leogang bad wildbad und dieser klasse von bikeparks was DH angeht eh abraten, wenn du nicht grad ein 200mm DH bike fährst. diese strecken sind dafür gemacht das man viel federweg mitbring und auch viel können. fürs erste ist winterberg aber ne gute anlaufstation.oder warstein. ansonsten kannste ja mal bei uns am trail vorbeischneien ist bei wetterburg. sagste bescheid weil wir nur samstags zum vereinstraining da sind. aber wie gesagt mit 160mm könnte man schon einiges reißen. man kann sich ja auch mal in winterberg treffen


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (26. Juni 2012)

Hehe bin ich ja beruhigt, das Problem ist das ich ziemlich weit von Winterberg wegwohne da kommt beerfelden und widbad gut gelegen... wobei mir grad eben heute schon von bad wildbad abgeraten wurde ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Juni 2012)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> @bergamont
> schöne warnung wegen garantie aber ihr solltet euren threesomes mehr zutrauen. die karre oben fährt seit 2010 DH und hängt bisher jedes big air ab



Das mag schon sein, wenn Fahrstil und Fahrergewicht passen, dann kann das durchaus funktionieren. Da der Rahmen aber eben nicht für diesen Einsatzbereich ausgelegt wurde, sind aber selbst im Idealfall die Reservern eher mager.
Wenn nun jemand einen etwas ruppigeren Fahrstil und/oder ein schwerer Fahrer ist, dann sind diese Reserven sehr schnell aufgebraucht. Es soll auch nicht heißen, dass das grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert, sondern nur, dass man sich in diesem Fall darüber bewusst ist das Material über den vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich hinaus zu belasten. Mit der Konsequenz, dass man sich auch einem möglichen Materialversagen bewusst ist und dies wissentlich und willentlich in Kauf nimmt.
Aus Herstellersicht müssen wir davon klar abraten und auf das Erlöschen der Garantie hinweisen.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (27. Juni 2012)

Jo ich denke bei meinen 55 - 60 kg hab ich genug Reserven übrig, und ein Großteil des Federwegs der fehlt macht man mit Arm- und Beinarbeit gut ..


----------



## wurzelffan (27. Juni 2012)

jo trotzdem lob an den 2010er rahmen was haltbarkeit angeht

und was das gewicht angeht. 55-60 kilo sind wirklich nicht viel aber sie drücken trotzdem aufs bike, also hilft das wegfedern mit den gliedmaßen kaum. ich weiß ja nicht wie lange du schon fährst und was du schon kannst. steiger dich ganz lansam vorallem mit der grundausstattung des 5.1ers.


----------



## wurzelffan (27. Juni 2012)

falls es dich interessiert. hab ma kurz im bikemarkt nach ner akzeptablen gabel gesucht und sowas gefunden
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/523264/cat/18


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (27. Juni 2012)

Ja also ein mal Beerfelden war drin, noch nicht ganz am Limit die Reserven, aber hart an der Grenze .. Die Gabel ist aber nicht einmal durchgeschlagen, trotz meiner ... Naja, nicht grade Defensive Fahrweise  ... Aber der Rahmen hat kenerlei Anstalten gemacht, alles in einem super .. Mit ner 160er hätt ich dann denk ich genug Reserven  ..

Vielen Dank das du nach ner Gabel geschaut hast, aber die Domain war och nie mein Fall  trotzdem Danke!


----------



## wurzelffan (27. Juni 2012)

also meinen erfahrunrgen nach ist der bikemarkt nem normalen laden vorzuziehen. ich kaufe mittlerweile nur noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (27. Juni 2012)

Jo geht mir genauso, ich ziehe oft e-bay oder den bikemarkt hier vor


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (29. Juni 2012)

So, und Morgen heißts: Auf auf nach Beerfelden mit meim Bergi


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Juni 2012)

cool. ich hab dieses we familienfeier sonst wär ich nach winterberg gefahren. egal nächste woche kommt race face atlas in rot

achso mal ne frage an den bergamont

ich habe donnerstag mein 4tes schaltauge in 2 jahren zerlegt. gibts die dinger auch in anderen marterialien weil solangsam geht mir das auf den geist. 
1. jedesmal neues kaufen gehen und erstma fahrunfähigkeit
2. die dinger sind verkackt teuer
3. ausbau von nem kaputten nervt auch
und jetzt das schlimmste. sie reißen weder beim dh fahren oder springen, sondern immer nur im stadtverkehr wenn man mal reintritt
gibts dafür ne erklärung. und angerissen war es auch nicht, da ich es vor jeder fahrt kontrolliere


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (30. Juni 2012)

War das Geil, maan so voll die *******, versehentlich 3m in die Tiefe gefahren, alles voll surchgeschlagen, mich hats auch um ein Haar aufs maul gelegt  Aber des Bergamont hats gut gemeistert, trotz wiegesagt nicht so ganz "normalen" Fahrweise 
Dickes Lob an Bergamont und das Threesome 5.1 !


----------



## wurzelffan (30. Juni 2012)

solche Ereignisse wirst du noch mehr haben


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (1. Juli 2012)

Vorallem wenns mal nach Widbad oder Winterberg geht


----------



## iltispiltis (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Ich besitze ein Threesome 5.8 aus dem Jahr 2008. Kleinere Komponentenwechsel hat es hinter sich aber nun steh ich vor einer Frage bei der Ihr mir helfen müsstet. 
Vorne hängt eine RockShox Recon 351 mit 130mm und hinten klebt ein Xfusion Dämpfer mit ebensoviel Federweg. ( http://angebote.bikeshops.de/Bergamont_Threesome_5_8_21895.html )

Was genau für ein Xfusiondämpfer das ist - keine ahnung aber ich glaub/denke/weiß das er nicht das wahre ist. 

Ich hätte sowieso ein paar mm mehr vorne und hinten. Vorgestellt hab ich mir 150-160 wenn das möglich ist. Und das ist auch die Frage: kann ich das Fahrrad so aufrüsten ohne die Fahrgeometrie vom Fahrrad zu verfuschen? Gibts dafür bestimmte Teile?
Manche Bekannten meinen es wäre unlogisch wenn sich der Rahmen auf nur einen Federweg beschränkt (was ja wirklich so wäre) aber andere meinen die geo leidet sehr. Technisch bin ich leider eine Null in dem bereich 

Ich danke euch!


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (12. Juli 2012)

Der Dämpfer dürfte wohl ein X-Fusion O² RCX sein.


----------



## wurzelffan (12. Juli 2012)

@ iltis: pass ma auf. dein hinterbau gibt den federweg vor und vorne sind beim alten threesome nicht mehr als 150mm drin sonst machts schneller knack im steuerrohr als du denkst/willst. der x fusion ist ok und für den AM-Einsatz durchaus brauchbar. wenn du nen guten aber schweren aufbau sehen willst mit den besten federwegsoptionen dann schau dir meins an. 140mm vorne und hinten 135mm. gibt zwar sehr viel bessere parts aber ich finde die federwegsmenge super. reicht bei mir für DH fahren.

achso und noch was an metzger: ich geb dir nen tipp. bau nen 780mm lenker ein. hab jetzt nen race face atlas und damit läuft die karre so sahne


----------



## iltispiltis (14. Juli 2012)

Danke dir wurzelffan, schau mir das mal an 

Kannst du mir sagen was du genau für einen Dämpfer eingebaut hast? Kann das nicht ganz erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (14. Juli 2012)

@ Wurzelffan:
Habe seit Mittwoch einen Funn Fatboy 785mm drinn


----------



## wurzelffan (15. Juli 2012)

das ist cool. mir ist gestern auf ner tour der rahmen an der kettenstrebe gebrochen bilder folgen


----------



## keroson (15. Juli 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Fabian.Metzger
> Bitte daran denken, dass das Threesome 5.1 ein AllMountain und kein DH-Bike ist. Bei den Umbaumaßnahmen und dem angepeilten Einsatzzweck wirst Du das Bike schnell an die Belastungsgrenze bringen. Da der Rahmen dafür auch nicht freigegeben ist, stündest Du dann mit einem eventuellen Schaden alleine da.
> Würde an Deiner Stelle eher überlegen, das Bike gegen ein Big Air zu tauschen, das ist genau dafür ausgelegt.





wurzelffan schrieb:


> @bergamont
> schöne warnung wegen garantie aber ihr solltet euren threesomes mehr zutrauen. die karre oben fährt seit 2010 DH und hängt bisher jedes big air ab



Da hab ich grad leider wenig Mitleid. Das Threesome ist kein Dh Rad. Das sowas passiert war ja irgendwie klar.


----------



## wurzelffan (15. Juli 2012)

wen interessierts? hab ich um mitleid gebeten? wollte nur sagen, dass es auch bricht. 

@bergamont: was kostet denn nen neuer hinterbau fürs 5.0?


----------



## MrSpock (15. Juli 2012)

Ihr könnt nicht einfach so in 08/09/10er threesomes 160mm gabeln einbauen , die bis 2009 sind für maximal 140, des 2010er für maximal 150mm fw ausgelegt  

MfG Daniel


----------



## MrSpock (15. Juli 2012)

@wurzelfan: gleiche stelle wie bei meinem 09er? ( Bild auf Seite 49 )


----------



## wurzelffan (15. Juli 2012)

ja genau durch die schweißnaht. aber nicht ganz durch, sondern an jeder seite nur bis zur hälfte. überlege ob ich es 
1. schweißen lasse
2. neuen hinterbau
3. neuer rahmen von einem anderen bike bzw. auch hersteller


----------



## bergamont (16. Juli 2012)

@wurzelffan
Na das kam irgendwie mit Ansage.
Frag beim Händler nach einem Crash Replacement Angebot, das bekommt er über unseren Service - kann auch ein Händler sein, der Bergamont nicht im Programm hat. Preise kann ich Dir hierzu nicht nennen, das läuft ausschließlich über die Händler.


----------



## wurzelffan (18. Juli 2012)

so für die die es interessiert. Hier ist mal ein foto von meinem Rahmenriss auf seite der Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (19. Juli 2012)

Solche Risse sind so unscheinbar, sind jedoch zerstörerisch


----------



## wurzelffan (19. Juli 2012)

joa jetzt kommt ein haibike trailstar 
naja wird schon klappen


----------



## basti138 (19. Juli 2012)

Das aktuelle Threesome wäre doch was für dich
Das hätte eigentlich ein Enduro werden sollen...


----------



## wurzelffan (20. Juli 2012)

ne ich mag die neuen threesome nich. die big airs find ich schöner. naja mal schauen was wird. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Der Kassenwart (22. Juli 2012)

genau, wurzelffan, kauf dir ein haibike, mach nen neuen haibike-trailstar-erfahrungs-thread auf und dann kannst du ja vergleichen, mit welchem bike du krassere aktionen machen kannst, ehe was bricht und welcher hersteller sich dann am kulantesten zeigt


----------



## wurzelffan (23. Juli 2012)

ihr glaubt mir das jetzt eh nicht aber ich war so richtig wankelmütig und habe mich für ein dartmoor Hornet entschieden war ne spontane finanzierung meines vaters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (23. Juli 2012)

Das kriegst mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht kleine wie ein Threesome  Hätte ja, wenn du Richtung FR-HT schaust sofort ein Alutech CT genommen und dann würde ich jede Wette abschließen, daß du das auf fahrradtechnischem Wege nie klein kriegst


----------



## iltispiltis (27. Juli 2012)

Hey,
also ich hab mich nach meiner letzten Frage etwas umgeschaut. Die einbaulänge beim 2008er Threesome müsste ja 200mm sein.
Demnach würde ich vorn eine Fox Talas 32 RLC einbauen mit 140mm (absenkbar auf 120 und 100) und irgendetwas wie den Rock Shox Monarch Rt3, jedoch blicke ich da nicht wieviel mm federweg das bringt. 
Vieleicht könntet ihr mir das erleutern. 
Aber zumindest die Gabel sollte doch Optimal für den Rahmen sein


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (27. Juli 2012)

Also ich werde in ferner Zukunft mir einen Fox DHX 5.0 oder einen Marzocchi Roco WC 200 x 75mm einbauen,
vorne bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob RS Lyric oder RS Totem aber ich denke Totem ist ein wenig "Größenwahnsinnig" , kommt drauf an wies die "Fachleute" sagen . 
Aber wennde dich für den Monarch interessierst dann geh ich davon aus das du eher CC fährst ?


----------



## wurzelffan (27. Juli 2012)

@ iltis
die einbaulänge ist nicht entscheident wieviel federweg der rahmen hergibt. das liegt an der geo und an der anlenkung. der federweg ist meist festgeschrieben. 

@fabian
es gibt so weit ich weiß eine totem mit 160mm aber das lohnt nich da ne lyrik mit dh kartusche geiler ist. ausserdem billiger


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (27. Juli 2012)

@ Wurzel:

Ich suche auch keine totem mit 160mm  Wenn scho denn schon mit 180mm, jedoch steht es grad "Aussage gegen Aussage":
Die einen sagne ich sei verrückt, dass würde der Rahmen nicht aushalten (bei meinem Gewicht vo 60kg bezweifel ich dies )
Die anderen sagen das würde nichts ausmachen weder dem Rahmen noch irgendwelchen anderen Sachen ...
Ich sage: Es währe irgendwo sinnvoll denn, ich denke mit meinem Gewicht und 180mm habe ich genug Reserven für fast alles sogesehen. Und es ist auch noch die einigermaßen ausgewogene Mischung aus Downhill und gelegentlich auch mal Touren fahren.
Jetzt meine Frage: Macht es dem Rahmen (speziell bei meinem Gewicht) etwas aus die 180mm ?? Außerdem ist mein Steuerrohr tapered.


----------



## wurzelffan (28. Juli 2012)

also zum letzten mal meine meinung: 180 mm sind zu viel bei egal welchen gewicht. der hinterbau ist nicht für die belastungen gebaut die man mit ner totem automatisch verlangt. aber ist dein arsch. mir hat man früher auch gesagt, dass das threesome nicht für dh geeignet ist aber alle umbauten blieben im rahmen der erlaubnisse


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Ok dann werde ich mich nach ner Lyrik oder nach ner Talas umsehen, etwas mit 160mm (Habe auch ne Lyrik mit 170mm gesehen).
Ich denke das ist noch ok für den Rahmen und für mein Gewicht denke ich bietet dies optimale Reserven.
Nochmal ne Frage:
Die angegebene Dämpfereinbaugröße beträgt 200 x 57, ich habe den DHX oder den Roco WC mit 200 x 57 in beobachtung nicht das Problem, aber meine Frage ist, kann man auch eine etwas größere Größe von z.B. 5mm länger einbauen ?
Sowas werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht machen, aber es würde mich dennoch interessieren.


----------



## wurzelffan (28. Juli 2012)

wie willst du den denn einbauen? der abstand zwischen den beiden einbaubuchsen ist 200mm wie willst du denn da nen 216m einbauen? rahen mit der flex aufsägen, umbiegen und wieder zuschweißen?


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Nein das habe ich nicht vor, ich wollte blos fragen ob die möglich währe  Da mich schon viele gefragt haben ...


----------



## iltispiltis (28. Juli 2012)

Fabian, du ignorierst grad die Meinung und das Wissen von diversen Personen samt dem Bergamountsupport die dir alle abraten solch eine Gabel einzubauen. Deine 60 Kg sind nur im unbewegten Zustand 60kg - Also bei sprüngen, Drops usw. vervielfacht sich dein Körpergewicht. Und gerade bei einer zu langen Gabel wird die Kraft an falsche stellen übertragen was letztendlich zu einem Materialschaden tendieren kann. 
Tu dir udn deinem Bike lieber den gefallen und bleib bei einer kürzeren Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Ich ingnoriere die Meinungen nicht, ich hake blos mehr nach .. Das mir von der Totem abgeraten wurde akzeptier ich (kann ich auch verstehen), aber von einer Lyrik oder der gleichen wurde nicht abgeraten, dies könnte gehen so wie ich das mehrmals verstanden habe ...


----------



## hnx (28. Juli 2012)

Von der Sektor des 5.1 zur Lyrik ist der Sprung aber nicht so besonders lohnend an einem AM Rahmen.

Hier sind mindestens zwei aber echt speziell drauf


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Hahaha 
Kommt drauf an welche 2 du meinst 
Was ist deine Meinung/Empfehlung ?


----------



## hnx (28. Juli 2012)

Das Threesome außerhalb des gedachten Einsatzbereichs fahren bis es den Geist aufgibt. (Übernehme natürlich keine Verantwortung für Verletzungen etc) Dauert ja anscheinend nicht lange, siehe Wurzelfan. 

Dann ein passenderes Rad bzw. Rahmenset kaufen.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Hehe, bei Wurzelfan hat es schon lange gedauert, bis dies passiert ist, siehe andere Beiträge 
Naja, bis zum Rahmenbruch werde ich es noch nicht schaffen


----------



## wurzelffan (28. Juli 2012)

also meins hat 2 jahre gehalten und es ist prima gelaufen. hab es aber auch von 13,8 auf 16 kilo geprügelt. stabiler vorbau, neuen LRS und neuer Lenker. weiterhin hab ich den Dämpfer und die gabel getauscht.


----------



## wurzelffan (28. Juli 2012)

achso und ganz wichtig ist das du es immer top pflegst und alles sofort neu einstellst was nicht mehr 100% passt. habe es alle zwei monate zerlegt und gesäubert


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Ich stell mal gleich ein Bild von meinem 5.1er rein, ist ziimlich viel neu ...


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)




----------



## wurzelffan (28. Juli 2012)

ganz nett nur mir persönlich gefällt das blau nicht aber das ist geschmackssache. ansonsten weißte ja was ich von deinen umbauideen halte


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Jo stimmt Geschmacksache hör ich öfter aber danke, naja bis jetz waren meine "Umbauarbeiten" doch sinvoll, bis jetz 
Der Rahmen wird in naher oder ferner Zukunft noch schwarz und die Gelenke rot eloxiert, da ich nicht grad ein Fan von dem Anodisierten Rahmen bin da sind schon die ein oder anderen Stellen blank gescheuert ...


----------



## wurzelffan (28. Juli 2012)

trainier ma noch nen bisschen und dann demontiere die schaltung vorn ist geil wenn de nen AM im DH mit nur einem blatt vorne fährst


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (28. Juli 2012)

Hehe, wie meinste denn das ?


----------



## wurzelffan (29. Juli 2012)

ja für dh sieht einfach gut aus wenn de keine schaltung vorne hast. also kraft aufbauen und dann nur noch nen 34er Kettenblatt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2012)

34 ist aber schon unterste Grenze, eher 38 bzw 40z.


----------



## wurzelffan (29. Juli 2012)

ja aber es muss ja auch noch tourentauglich bleiben. dabei ist 36t schon das beste


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2012)

Wofür dann 1 KB?  

Mit der X Guide, Stinger, Eigenbau C-Guide gibt es genug Führungen, die auch 2-Fach gut funktionieren.


----------



## wurzelffan (29. Juli 2012)

hab andere erfahrungen gemacht und bin auch dieses jahr in einem rennen wegen kettenverlust fast ganz hinten gelandet


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe noch nie von Problemen bei den 3 genannten Führungen gehört und mit den letzten zwei habe ich auch persönliche Erfahrung.
Vielleicht unterscheiden sich unsere Einsatzgebiete bei den Rädern mit 2-fach einfach zu stark.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (29. Juli 2012)

Ich werds mal durchdenken, danke


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2012)

Bei 34er KB vorne trittst du dich bergab doch tot (hÃ¶here Frequenz = weniger stabile Fahrt). Mit einem 38er KB komme ich auch nicht weniger Berge hoch als mit 34/36 bzw. schiebe mit den kleineren BlÃ¤ttern auch nicht weniger als mit 38.

Meine 0,02â¬


----------



## mDaniel (31. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage... kann ich einen aktuellen Threesome rahmen (8.2 oder Ähnlich) problemlos erstmal mit einer 140er Gabel fahren?

LG
Daniel


----------



## basti138 (31. Juli 2012)

Ja.
Die Gabeln sind ja 150/120mm
Kannste ja den Lenkwinkel über den Flip Chip auch verstellen
Die Konstruktion "Coax Pivot" ist was, das mir echt gefällt


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (2. August 2012)

So meine Italienerin ist eingebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (2. August 2012)

Jooo


----------



## matze7.1 (3. August 2012)

Sevus,
ich will an meinem 7.1er den Lenkwinkel (noch) flacher haben.
 Ich will nur den Lenkwinkel und nicht den Einsatzbereich des Rades ändern.
Hatte da an die exzentrieschen Dämpferbuchsen von Burgtec (siehe Bild) gedacht.

1.  Wie und mit welchen Hilfsmitteln bekomme ich die aktuellen Dämpferbuchsen demontiert?
2.  Würde der Umbau zu Problemen führen ( belastung des Rahmens, Stabilität, Garantie, ...)?

Gruß Matze


----------



## alet08 (3. August 2012)

Mach doch einen verstellbaren Steuersatz rein


----------



## matze7.1 (3. August 2012)

Danke, ist auch eine gute Alternative.
Ziel der änderung ist volgender Aufbau. http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_technik/komplettbikes/enduro/bergamont-threesome-51/a8445.html
Bergamont war zu den Details dieses Umbaus recht verschwiegen.

Mit der Änderung würde auch der Federweg etwas größer werden (zwar nicht viel, aber ich will aus dem Rad kein Freerider oder DH-Bike machen).


----------



## wurzelffan (4. August 2012)

naja der reduziersteuersatz ist ne möglich keit aber ich möchte zu bedenken geben das dieser die kraft dann ungleichmäßig an den rahmen und die gabel weitergibt. die sache mit den schrauben is die bessere idee


----------



## bergamont (6. August 2012)

@matze7.1
Ein Winkelsteuersatz ist kein Problem, bei den Dämpferbuchsen bitte unbedingt auf Freigängikeit des Hinterbaus achten. Dazu Dämpfer ohne Feder/Luft einbauen und das Bike Fahrfertig einstellen (Sattelhöhe, etc.) dann den Dämpfer komplett - wirklich komplett! - komprimieren. Es darf nirgendwo zu Kontakt zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr, Sattel oder anderen Bauteilen kommen.


----------



## alet08 (6. August 2012)

Erste schlechte Erfahrung mit  dem ´12er Modell:

Schaltauge am Gewinde gerissen und wohl das Gewinde des Schaltwerks mitzerstört  ; ok, kann passieren, aber daß es unmöglich ist, unterwegs das Schaltauge zu wechseln (ohne Werkzeugkasten) finde ich unschön.

Naja, trotzdem ein geiles Radl


----------



## matze7.1 (6. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich die alten Dämpferbuchsen demontieren kann, ohne den Dämpfer zu beschädigen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## bergamont (6. August 2012)

Mit Zange oder Schraubstock die alten Buchsen am "Kragen" packen und gleichzeitig hin und her drehen und rausziehen. Geht eigentlich ganz leicht. Wenn man mit der Zange bzw. dem Schraubstock vorsichtig ist, bleiben auch die Buchsen heile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3some (13. September 2012)

Vllt. ist einem von euch ja auch schonmal sowas aufgefallen. Wenn Ich das Bike am Sattel anhebe, merkt und hört man deutliches Spiel zwischen dem Dämpfer und der Dämpferaufnahme. Ist dies ein Zeichen für ausgeschlagene Buchsen? 

Werde demnächst sämtliche Schrauben tauschen, da würde sowas auch gut auf die Agenda passen. 

Hab übrigens ein Threesome von '08.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. September 2012)

3some schrieb:


> Vllt. ist einem von euch ja auch schonmal sowas aufgefallen. Wenn Ich das Bike am Sattel anhebe, merkt und hört man deutliches Spiel zwischen dem Dämpfer und der Dämpferaufnahme. Ist dies ein Zeichen für ausgeschlagene Buchsen?



schätze ja.


----------



## 32hebauf (13. September 2012)

3some schrieb:


> Vllt. ist einem von euch ja auch schonmal sowas aufgefallen. Wenn Ich das Bike am Sattel anhebe, merkt und hört man deutliches Spiel zwischen dem Dämpfer und der Dämpferaufnahme. Ist dies ein Zeichen für ausgeschlagene Buchsen?
> 
> Werde demnächst sämtliche Schrauben tauschen, da würde sowas auch gut auf die Agenda passen.
> 
> Hab übrigens ein Threesome von '08.


 
Das ist "normal", hatte mein 2008er auch. Ich habe mir daher 1/10mm längere Buchsen drehen lassen. Das macht auch jemand hier im Forum der auch das passende Werkzeug dazu verkauft. Weiß jetzt grade nicht mehr wer das war, am besten mal suchen.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (13. September 2012)

Ist bei mir ganz genau so, wenn man es anheben will hat es irgendwo spiel ...


----------



## trhaflhow (21. September 2012)

Hallo ich möchte ( muss) die Feder bei meiner Gabel am threesome 6.2 Modell 2012 tauschen
Dass ich Silber ( x soft ) brauche is klar nur welche der folgenden*

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...1&mfgIDfilter=70263&sortkey=1&pattern=Sektor*

Ich denke diese*

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...0mm-Dual-Position-Cap-Adjuster-Knob-Assy.html

Richtig ??
Danke*


----------



## bergamont (21. September 2012)

Du brauchst die Dual Position Feder für 150mm mit der SRAM-Nr.: 11.4015.540.060

Zu finden im zweiten Link, den Du gepostet hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (21. September 2012)

Super danke
Dann muss ich euch nicht telefonisch belästigen


----------



## trixter78 (25. September 2012)

32hebauf schrieb:


> Das ist "normal", hatte mein 2008er auch. Ich habe mir daher 1/10mm längere Buchsen drehen lassen. Das macht auch jemand hier im Forum der auch das passende Werkzeug dazu verkauft. Weiß jetzt grade nicht mehr wer das war, am besten mal suchen.



Falls hier nochmal jemand danach sucht: http://www.huber-bushings.com/


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (25. September 2012)

Hm, bei mir hat es auch genauso Spiel gehabt, ih hab einfach nur die Schraube von der Dämpferaufnahme festgezogen ...


----------



## wurzelffan (26. September 2012)

aber denk dran: nach fest kommt ab


----------



## trixter78 (26. September 2012)

wurzelffan schrieb:


> aber denk dran: nach fest kommt ab


Kann ich unterschreiben. Das ging bei mir an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme auch überraschend schnell  Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass ich zu lange mit Spiel rumgefahren bin und das Gewinde im Bolzen dadurch schon gelitten hat.


----------



## wurzelffan (26. September 2012)

ja bei mir hat der teil nachgegeben wo de den imbus reinsteckst


----------



## wurzelffan (27. September 2012)

so wie angekündigt aber viel zu spät mal nen foto von meiner neuen möhre


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (27. September 2012)




----------



## SevenMountains (6. Mai 2013)

Hi, ich meine mit dem Spiel gab es schon einige Beiträge zu, hatte ich an meinem 2007 auch. Es gibt von Bergamont dünne M8 Unterlegscheiben um das Spiel auszugleichen. Ich habe bei meinem Fox  die Dämpferbuchsen gegen die Nadelgaber von Syntace ausgetauscht, mach braucht dann noch 1mm M8 Unterlegscheiben um auf das Originalmaß zukommen. Die Schrauben braucht man nicht, da nimmt man die Originalen von B. Brachte ein deutlich besseres Ansprechverhalten. Wenn einer weitere Infos braucht bitte anschreiben.


----------



## SevenMountains (6. Mai 2013)

Hilfe, beim Putzen (ja kommt vor,-) habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Sattelrohr ca 2-3 cm unter dem Ãbergang zu Oberrohr rundherum einem merklichen Ãbergang hat. Ist ziemlich genau da wo die Originale SattelstÃ¼tze im Rohr aufhÃ¶rt. Die StÃ¼tze geht ohne weiteres rein und raus. Hat jemand das gleiche Verhalten bei seinem Rad und bestehen Bedenken in die Richtung das brichtâ¦?     Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4ling (25. Oktober 2013)

Edit: Wurde schon beantwortet.


----------



## Guinness (11. Mai 2014)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage, und zwar:
Welches Schaltauge brauche ich denn für ein Bergamont Threesome 8.3 von 2013?
Des h16 oder H17?


----------



## bergamont (11. Mai 2014)

@Guinness 
Das Threesome 8.3 hat einen Coax Pivot Hinterbau, dafür benötigst du das BGM-H029A. Das Schaltauge ist hier Teil des Ausfallendes.


----------



## Guinness (11. Mai 2014)

Kann diese Teil auch direkt bei Bergamont bestellen?
Mein Händler bekommt das Teil einfach nicht und jetzt müsste ich es selbst besorgen.


----------



## bergamont (11. Mai 2014)

@Guinness 
Wir können leider nicht direkt verkaufen, das geht ausschließlich über unsere Händler. JEDER Bergamont Händler kann dieses Schaltauge über unseren Service bestellen. Alternativ eine Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens nach diesem Schaltauge befragen, dort werden sicher auch einige Shops auftauchen, die das Teil versenden.


----------



## Guinness (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort!
Das bestellen wäre nicht das Problem gewesen, viel mehr das Liefern. Also ich kann nur wiederholen, was mir gesagt wurde, will also hier niemanden beschuldigen.
Hab es gerade auf Hibike gefunden, danke für die Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Guinness (21. Mai 2014)

Beim editieren auf zitieren geclickt, sorry


----------



## bergamont (21. Mai 2014)

Ah, ok das hatte ich anders verstanden. Kann natürlich auch mal sein, dass wir zeitweise bei einem Teil ausverkauft sind. War hier vielleicht der Fall.


----------

